#lubuntu 2011-02-21
<GMH> how would i access sound settings in lubuntu?
<bioterror> open terminal and run "alsamixer" without ""
<GMH> oh okay, so there's nothing like a special sound settings thing.
<bioterror> unfortunately not
<GMH> well, actually, right now i'm trying to address the issue of sound being too quiet
<GMH> which has been the case since i upgraded from like 7.04 to 10.04 (i'm currently on 10.10)
<bioterror> with alsamixer you can check master, pcm and front
<GMH> currently looking through varius ubuntuforums threads about this.  got any suggestions?  (or whether i should move this over to #ubuntu?)
<GMH> yeah, they're all maxed.
<bioterror> sounds rather weird that you have them maxed out and still quiet
<nikin> hy. on the website i can only find lubuntu 10.10. But i would like to install something with longer support... is there a 10.4 available.. or is there a reson why i should go for 10.10
<nikin> ?
<head_victim> nikin: if it's for a desktop I would recommend the 10.10
<nikin> head_victim: the problem is that the computer is not mine... so i will not be able to switch to 11.04 when it arrives.
<head_victim> Yeah so if you can't update it wouldn't it be better to use the most up to date now stuff?
<bioterror> 10.10 even looks better than 10.04 ;)
<nikin> head_victim: there is sometihng called LTS... which means that you get security patches for a longer time period
<head_victim> nikin: yes but if it's still running in 3+ years without and upgrade of any sort there are bound to be more problems than that
<nikin> head_victim: updates are done.. just upgrades are not... and i do not plan to run it 3+ years... but i do not know when i get there for installation... when does the 10.10 support end?
<head_victim> nikin: yes but all your programs will not be updated. Ubuntu only updates programs if there is a security reason
<nikin> I know... but i dont know of any OS that has a stable rolling release. I do not know what is new in 10.10. I a still on 10.04 on my system. I just remember that it went out with several release critical bugs.. becouse of the haste
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi Mkaysi
<Mkaysi> Hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> how are youi
<silverarrow> I have installed lubuntu on a l aptop
<silverarrow> hi propenoun
<davyde> anyone that knows jack?
<bioterror> nope as it's not in the default lubuntu installation
<bioterror> !jack
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<silverarrow> hi
<davyde> ehm i cannot hear any sound...
<davyde> there is a command like alsa-mixer?
<davyde> also in firefox with youtube no sound..
<bioterror> alsamixer
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> check if you have MM as in muted under PCM or Master
<davyde> yes pcm is mm i try firefox now
<davyde> ehm in pcm i turn up volume but always mm how can i change it=
<bioterror> with m
<davyde> ok now it works
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> enjoy your lubuntu with sounds ;)
<davyde> it lubuntu for my dad :P
<davyde> he need to work with midi
<davyde> now i try jack :P
<silverarrow> hi
<bioterror> davyde, if you wanna play sure "sudo alsactl store"
<davyde> bioterror do you know why i can't go in synaptic? i click on synaptic he ask me for password but nothing only if i use sudo synaptic in terminal work
<davyde> what is alsactl store?
<bioterror> davyde, stores the settings
<bioterror> davyde, how did you install your lubuntu
<davyde> from a minimal
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> that's the problem
<bioterror> it's trying to run gksu synaptic
<bioterror> something wrong with the package
<davyde> first i install from a lubuntu.iso but ndiswrapper doesn't work
<bioterror> it should be gksudo synaptic
<bioterror> mmm
<bioterror> lemme see if my wife's laptop is on
<davyde> ok no problem i use terminal so my dad cannot do something wrong
<bioterror> nope, it doenst answer
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> you can edit /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> and there's propably synaptic.desktop
<davyde> but i cant hear midi sound uff
<bioterror> you can check the "Exec=" line
<bioterror> if it says "gksu"
<davyde> no there isn't synaptic.. try using terminal?
<davyde> ok in terminal is
<davyde> sudo leafpad synaptic.desktop ...... the file is empty
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> sorry, I am work
<bioterror> I cannot help with this one
<davyde> ok tnks
<davyde> for midi sound?
<davyde> wait
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, WAKEUP!
<davyde> ghghghgh
<silverarrow> are you experts in difficult network connections?
<bioterror> silverarrow, what's difficult network connection
<bioterror> except horrible PPPoE :D
<silverarrow> I have installed lubuntu to an old laptop I  have
<silverarrow> it works fine, and runs fast on a minimal system
<silverarrow> I have plugged in a PCMCIA wireless that lubuntu seem to detect, it detects local network and lets me connect and asks for password, but never really connects
<bioterror> is that network WEP or WPA?
<silverarrow> the same PCMCIA card have I checked in my regular computer, Ubuntu Maveric, and it works fine
<silverarrow> WPA
<bioterror> hmm
<silverarrow> At least it connects to WPA encryption code on the Ubuntu machine
<bioterror> is it possible to test with WEP?
<bioterror> but if it works with another computer without a problem
<silverarrow> the laptop in question is a Packard Bell, originally came with Windows Millennium edt
<bioterror> I cannot understand why it wouldnt with lubuntu then
<silverarrow> yes it is possible and I have tried both
<bioterror> I had few ZyXEL G-162 cards which had problems with WPA, but WEP worked just fine
<silverarrow> the system tries to connect much longer when I use the WPA alternative
<silverarrow> it's a small laptop, but heavy and bulky, with a diskette station
<silverarrow> there's really no good reason it shouldn't connect?
<silverarrow> I have to be off
<bioterror> I cant figure it
<silverarrow> I am fed up with computer issues
<bioterror> as you said it connects without a problems with another computer
<silverarrow> I need a brake :- )
<silverarrow> yes, the PCMCIA card
<silverarrow> weird really
<bioterror> davyde, joe checks the synaptic
<JoeMaverickSett> davyde: you still there?
 * JoeMaverickSett comes to rescue you, buddy. :)
<bioterror> did you check which file is that synaptic
<JoeMaverickSett> synaptic.desktop? :D
<bioterror> is it?
<JoeMaverickSett> no? :\
<bioterror> :D
 * JoeMaverickSett dies.
 * NRWlion is back
<bioterror> tjena silverarrow
<bioterror> did you got that midi working
<silverarrow> hej bioterror
<silverarrow> no not really
<silverarrow> though I think it will go in the net eventually
<silverarrow> weird about the connection really
<bioterror> that pcmcia?-)
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> I don't think it's the pcmcia card really
<silverarrow> maybe I should give it a go now
<silverarrow> and I am planning to rebuild the battery too
<silverarrow> a bit silly, but I just watched a youtube video where several people replace the battery cells with a bit of soldering
<bioterror> I have few camera batteries, would you like to fix them too? :D
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> I could give it a try if it's regualar battery packs
<silverarrow> the hardest bit is the plastic casing really, how to take it a part, and put it together again
<bioterror> might be easier to check from ebay
<leszek> hi
<kevo> Hey I just installed lubuntu on a laptop and I was wondering how you can change what happens when you close the lid, push the power button, etc.
<bioterror> unplug power cable
<bioterror> you should get battery icon
<bioterror> click that, and choose preferences
<bioterror> there you will find certain tabs
<kevo> thanks that did it
<kevo> why isn't the icon always up?
<bioterror> configure it to be always displayed
<kevo> o ok thanks so much
<kevo> have a good one
#lubuntu 2011-02-22
<jason__> Hey
<Unit1931> Hello jason__
<rtdos> my xscreensaver locks up on certain screensavers, namely: m6502 apple2 xanalogtv (and similar)
<rtdos> suggestions?
<Unit1931> disable them?
<head_victim> rtdos: I've had problems in the past on other flavours of ubuntu when I used to use screen savers (now I just use blank) when I wasn't using propriety video card drivers. So my first suggestion would be to try out a different video card driver and see if that helps
<rtdos> thx. i'll see if i can find another video card driver. :-\
<Jason1> Hey there. Can someone give me some advice about a network connectivity issue?
<head_victim> Jason1: I can try
<head_victim> I've noticed a network issue with samba shares myself recently.
<Jason1> no problems for the last couple days until today when I configured opendns and now my connection goes down after 20 minutes or so
<head_victim> The whole connection or just the dns part?
<head_victim> (can you ping sites?)
<Unit193> Can you even ping other computers?
<Jason1> just a sec. that's ping xyz.com right?
<bioterror> 8.8.4.4
<bioterror> for example
<Jason1> gotcha
<Jason1> Host unreachable
<Jason1> the little up/down icon at the botto says the connection is active though
<gnewb> What is the terminal call for the Version, i.e. Lubuntu 10.04.2? or like that?
<bioterror> lsb_release -rc
<gnewb> Thank you
<Jason1> thanks for command. It tells me 10.10 maverick
<gnewb> bioterror: I was forgetting the _ part
<bioterror> ive eaten my omega-3's
<Jason1> gotta stock up on your fish oils
<Jason1> and flax seed
<gnewb> I eat fish almost every day.
<gnewb> I will eat more when I get my 'new' sailing boat.
<bioterror> fish is expensive :(
<gnewb> Naw, the boats are expensive, the fish are easy.
<muzh> :-)
<bioterror> :))
<Jason1> I configured opendns this morning and now my connection keeps dropping after 10 or 20 minutes of use. Any ideas on how to diagnose the issue?
<MrChrisDruif> Jason1: Sorry, opendns is working properly with me
<Jason1> you're sorry?
<Jason1> it's ok man. I just want to know how I might have messed things up if I did cause the problem that way
<MrChrisDruif> Where did you set up opendns, router or ubuntu itself?
<Jason1> ubuntu. I can't access the router. No password
<rtdos> sorry, Jason1, opendns is working for me too.
<Jason1> No need for apologies. I'm not suggesting opendns is down. I'm saying I think I might have broken something when I was configuring my computer for it
<MrChrisDruif> You followed opendns's instructions?
<Jason1> Yes
<Jason1> The first time I've ever had a problem with a computer after setting up opendns
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> I have a critical error that might ruin the whole lubuntu installation
<silverlightning> Lubuntu is stuck in package manager, during installation of critical packages,
<silverlightning> I cannot find any equivalent of system monitor to kill of the program
<Jason1> so any suggestions of why the connection works for a while and then goes down?
<MrChrisDruif> Jason1: I don't know....
<NRWlion> Jason1, google finds an answer in less than 4 secs: http://forums.opendns.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=5278
<NRWlion> or: http://www.google.com/#hl=de&source=hp&q=opendns+works+only+30+minutes&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=47cdb7b9cadaa4c7
<bioterror> silverlightning, open terminal and say top
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> top?
<wolfpack> hi silverlightning
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> yes, top gives lots of info
<wolfpack> what ?
<bioterror> ps aux |less
<bioterror> another
<silverlightning> what I am doing then?
<silverlightning> the thing is package manager is stuck during a confirmation request (I think) when installing restricted packages
<silverlightning> I have tried all the usual procedures,
<silverlightning> there is a <ok> there I though might be pressed but it's not responsive
<silverlightning> really weird
<silverlightning> however, lubuntu runs much more lightly than the real ubuntu
<bioterror> killall, kill 'em all!!
<bioterror> kill -9 pid
<silverlightning> sudo killall, kill 'em all!!  F?
<silverlightning> oh
<silverlightning> no reaction at all
<silverlightning> I plotted in sudo kill -9 pid
<silverlightning> ERROR: garbage process ID "pid"
<silverlightning> does it make any sense?
<silverlightning> Darn !"##¤¤¤%
<silverlightning> this means full reinstallation
<silverlightning> !"#¤%&*
 * silverlightning calling ubuntu gurus
<silverlightning> weird, xChat isn't as cools as chatzilla
<silverlightning> do you agree?
<silverlightning> this is the kind of pickle linux and ubuntu puts people in
<bioterror> pid is process id
<bioterror> im in a train with phone
<bioterror> im not in a situation where i can assist you
<bioterror> sorry
<NRWlion> in germany there is no train for the next weeks because the employees driving the trains want more money
<silverlightning> it's understandable bioterror
<bioterror> strike!
<silverlightning> there is no help to get for this is there?
<silverlightning> I mean, no easy solution
<bioterror> are you installing lubuntu
<bioterror> or running lubuntu and the software upgrade or something is stuck
<silverlightning> no, I did that yesterday, to day I only used package manager for restriced extra
<silverlightning> yes, only synaptic package manager
<bioterror> sudo killall synaptic
<silverlightning> if it was only installation I could start all over
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update
<silverlightning> no process found
<silverlightning> yohoo
<silverlightning> synaptic went
<silverlightning> not in sight anymore
<silverlightning> thank you !!!!
<silverlightning> many thanks
<bioterror> sudo apt-get -f install
<silverlightning> weird how terminal handles stuff
<bioterror> !terminal | silverlightning
<ubot5> silverlightning: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<silverlightning> sudo apt-get -f install
<silverlightning> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<silverlightning> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<silverlightning> do I dare to make a reboot just to check on lubuntu, and then grub from puppy cd?
<bioterror> what?
<silverlightning> grub4dos or something like that?
<bioterror> i would like to know which process is using it
<bioterror> kill it!
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, wakeup
<silverlightning> more killing?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> killing is my business, and bussiness is good :D
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: you summoned me!? :)
<silverlightning> like sudo kill process?
<silverlightning> lol
<bioterror> help him to free apt-get
<JoeMaverickSett> O_O
<bioterror> im almost at home station
<bioterror> and ive got in-laws at home :D
<bioterror> haha
<silverlightning> maybe I can find my disappears puppy after
<bioterror> forget puppy and other :D
<bioterror> concentrate
<silverlightning> bioterror, I shall not hold you up, be with you family
<bioterror> silverlightning, joe will help you, i bet his reading backlog
<bioterror> hes
<silverlightning>   kill -s signal pid ...    Send a signal to every process listed.
<silverlightning>   kill -l                   List all signal names.
<silverlightning>   kill -L                   List all signal names in a nice table.
<silverlightning>   kill -l signal            Convert between signal numbers and names.
<silverlightning> silverlightning@silverlightning-AMILO-L-Series:~$ sudo killall synaptic
<silverlightning> [sudo] password for silverlightning:
<silverlightning> silverlightning@silverlightning-AMILO-L-Series:~$ sudo killall synaptic
<silverlightning> synaptic: no process found
<silverlightning> silverlightning@silverlightning-AMILO-L-Series:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<silverlightning> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<silverlightning> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<silverlightning> silverlightning@silverlightning-AMILO-L-Series:~$ ^C
<bioterror> check with ps aux |less
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: try ps aux  | egrep -i 'apt|ftp|kpack|dpkg'  | less
<bioterror> anything regarding synaptic or apt-get or dpkg
<bioterror> ohhhh
<bioterror> there it comes
<bioterror> knight in a shiny armor
<JoeMaverickSett> haha
<JoeMaverickSett> got a link though :P
<bioterror> !paste | silverlightning
<ubot5> silverlightning: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JoeMaverickSett> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/e-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-360554/#post4254103
<silverlightning> silverlightning@silverlightning-AMILO-L-Series:~$ ^C
<silverlightning> root      1767  0.0  2.2  23016 19716 ?        Ss   16:34   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 35 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/cabextract_1.3-1_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libmp4v2-0_1%3a1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu9_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/lubuntu-restricted-extras_42_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.2ubuntu2_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/unrar_1%3a3.9.10-1_i386.deb /var/ca
<silverlightning> che/apt/archives/x-ttcidfont-conf_32_all.deb
<silverlightning> root      1800  0.0  0.8  11480  7800 ?        S    16:35   0:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst install
<silverlightning> root      1813  0.0  0.0   1896   508 ?        S    16:35   0:00 /bin/sh -e /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst install
<silverlightning> 1000      1884  0.0  0.0   4012   748 pts/2    S+   17:37   0:00 egrep --color=auto -i apt|ftp|kpack|dpkg
<silverlightning> oh sorry
<silverlightning> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570652/
<silverlightning> my network is super slow today
<silverlightning> hi  OiPenguin
<silverlightning> the link will not open
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: try killall -9 apt* dpkg
<silverlightning> no process found
<silverlightning> there's no bookmark function in Chromium, really minimal browser
<silverlightning> it has been pruned very harshly
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" withouth quotes
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: there is bookmark function in Chromium
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: there is a "star" on the right-hand side of the search bar, click it. then you'll get bookmark function/to save your bookmark to.
<silverlightning> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570657/
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: wait for it to finish ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: and see if the error still persists.
<silverlightning> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570659/
<silverlightning> this one is full
<kosaidpo|> hello guys when i try to install gstreamer it says no package found
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: run that command; "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<silverlightning> sorry, I didn't notice the waiting part
<JoeMaverickSett> kosaidpo|: probably it's "libgstreamer0.10-0" what you're looking for.
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: what have you got now? :)
<kosaidpo|> JoeMaverickSett: infact yeh the lib thingy to make radiotray work , thnaks
<JoeMaverickSett> kosaidpo|: you're welcome :)
<silverlightning> silverlightning@silverlightning-AMILO-L-Series:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<silverlightning> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<silverlightning> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<silverlightning> dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure):
<silverlightning>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<silverlightning> Setting up libmp4v2-0 (1:1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu9) ...
<silverlightning> Setting up lubuntu-restricted-extras (42) ...
<silverlightning> Setting up cabextract (1.3-1) ...
<silverlightning> Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
<silverlightning> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<silverlightning> Errors were encountered while processing:
<silverlightning>  man-db
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: Pastebin!!!
<silverlightning> hangup in pastebin or my network
<silverlightning> ok, promise to use paste bin
<silverlightning> always
<silverlightning> still waiting for pastebin
<silverlightning> other websites open fine
<silverlightning> do you think it's risky to reboot with out know which processes running?
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: "fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" in the terminal please :)
<JoeMaverickSett> without quotes !! :0
<JoeMaverickSett> :)
<silverlightning> Specified filename /var/cache/debconf/config.da does not exist.
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: try this paste bin; http://pastebin.com/
<silverlightning> your pastebin works
<JoeMaverickSett> loop hole!! :\
<silverlightning> yes, a good thing
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: hold on, did you type the full thing? did you miss out any letter.
<JoeMaverickSett> fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<JoeMaverickSett> there is a *t* behind the .da
<JoeMaverickSett> did you copy+paste/type it correctly? please check it. :)
<silverlightning> I get nothing
<silverlightning> http://pastebin.com/5k87UG
<silverlightning> finally
<silverlightning> sorry, a hangup
<silverlightning> root 1800F frontend?
<kosaidpo|> guys i cant make radio tray wok
<kosaidpo|> its says gstreamer plguni missing :P
<silverlightning> did you install plugin packages?
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: what was the last thing you said? :)
<silverlightning> http://pastebin.com/5k87UG
<JoeMaverickSett> it's expired. :\
<silverlightning> and then I wondered about what "root 1800F frontend" signaled?
<silverlightning> http://pastebin.com/cqHBWfyL
<kosaidpo|> yeh i did install that libgstreamer0.0...
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: killall frontend
<silverlightning> sudo killall frontend?
<silverlightning> nothing happened
<silverlightning> http://pastebin.com/LXfDbMDS
<silverlightning> nothing appeared with sudo killall fronted
<silverlightning> might have happened something though
<JoeMaverickSett> kill -9 1800
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: try that ^
<silverlightning> no such process
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: so, what does "sudo apt-get upda && sudo apt-get upgrade" tells you? :|
<silverlightning> what exactly are we trying to do, or get to know?
<JoeMaverickSett> well, we're trying to see if that resolves the errors you're getting.
<silverlightning> E: invalid operation upda
<silverlightning> i see
<silverlightning> well, I don't entirely but..
<JoeMaverickSett> update
<JoeMaverickSett> arrghh, sorry.
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: it's "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<silverlightning> lots are happening
<JoeMaverickSett> yeah...
<silverlightning> waiting for headers...
<silverlightning> hi mark76
<silverlightning> headers are slow
<silverlightning> offers to update packages if I want to continue and press Y
<silverlightning> shall I
<JoeMaverickSett> yes
<silverlightning> hmm abort
<JoeMaverickSett> why abort
<JoeMaverickSett> ??
<silverlightning> I put "y" and pressed enter
<silverlightning> http://pastebin.com/ff0iEtFh
<silverlightning> does it make any sense?
<JoeMaverickSett> not at all.
<JoeMaverickSett> :\
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> some is up with the restricted packages
<silverlightning> I think I need them to get into my  bank
<silverlightning> java and all that
<silverlightning> they have a new HP laptop on offer
<silverlightning> you have really been helpful Joe
<silverlightning> unfortunately I have to leave for about an hour
<silverlightning> do you think the laptop will start again, or run when I get back
<silverlightning> <JoeMaverickSett>
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: try a reboot and do that last command.
<silverlightning> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> might work.
<silverlightning> thanks I saved the command in a word document
<silverlightning> is there a way to join a room at start up in XChat?
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: there is.
<silverlightning> ...the guys are phoning me know, I have to go
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: Network List > then select the server "e.g. Ubuntu Servers" > then edit button > Favourite channels
<silverlightning> see you later perhaps or another evening
<JoeMaverickSett> silverlightning: alright, see ya :)
<woutervddn> hey guys, I was wondering if there still is a lubuntu-netbook available?
<bioterror> you can choose it from the login menu, if I recall right
<bioterror> but I think lubuntu itself is suitable for the netbooks
<woutervddn> yeah but I'm searching for something with a more portable feel..
<woutervddn> I've got this old laptop here and it doesn't run jolicloud since version 1.1 released
<bioterror> try mobile phone? :D
<bioterror> iPad? :D
<woutervddn> so I moved to ubuntu netbook but it's darn slow..
<woutervddn> bioterror: I'm seriously considering android :p
<woutervddn> or meego (maybe..)
<woutervddn> Also I hate the fact that joli gets more and more closed..
<woutervddn> they don't have any other browser in there app center then chrome for instance..
<woutervddn> and since they are based on jaunty I can't get XBMC on it -_-'
<woutervddn> got another OS in mind?
<bioterror> I like lubuntu and salixos
<woutervddn> Don't know that one.. will look it up
<woutervddn> how heavy is their KDE version?
<bioterror> kde is heavy
<bioterror> no matter what you run
<woutervddn> yeah.. probably being to optimistic again :(
<bioterror> kde is horrible
<woutervddn> I've never really used it longer than two days or so..
<woutervddn> but I'd like to try it :)
<woutervddn> rebooting.. xD
<woutervddn> bioterror thx mate
<davyde> hi guys
<davyde> i made a script how i have it autostart?
<bioterror> put that script to /usr/local/bin/
<bioterror> and make foobar.desktop to .config/autostart/
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ there's a nice guide ;)
<davyde> what does mean "make foobar.destkop"
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: icant use radiotray its says my installation miss some plugin gstreamer although i have gstreamer installed
<kosaidpo|> any idea ?? bioterror
<bioterror> and what's that plugin
<bioterror> some doesnt help
<kosaidpo|> gstreamer
<bioterror> install some gstreamers
<bioterror> good, bad, ugly
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: i already installed libgstreamer but it still not workin
<davyde> i haven't .config/autostart...
<bioterror> you can make one, right?
<davyde> i don't know can i?
<bioterror> I bet you can
<davyde> ok i open leafpad a file named autostart and write the name of the script keybit.sh right?
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: here you go http://min.us/ljlTW8
<bioterror> davyde, cp keybit.sh /usr/local/bin/
<davyde> did it
<bioterror> davyde, nano .config/autostart/keybit.desktop
<bioterror> and add there
<bioterror> [Desktop Entry]
<bioterror> Name=Keybit
<bioterror> Exec=/usr/local/bin/keybit.sh
<bioterror> and  remember to sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/keybit.sh
<davyde> ok rebooting :P
<davyde> yeah!! works!! thanks bioterror!!!
<bioterror> np
<davyde> another problem :P
<davyde> when i click on sunaptic package manager it ask me for password but didn't work
<bioterror> kosaidpo|, doenst tell much
<bioterror> davyde, you had that problem yesterday?
<davyde> yes
<bioterror> can you say in terminal
<bioterror> gksu synaptic
<davyde> yes
<davyde> ok it ask the password.. i write it press ok and the windows disappear
<bioterror> does the terminal say anything?
<davyde> no anything in terminal
<bioterror> ok
<bioterror> what if you type "gksudo synaptic" without ""
<bioterror> ^^ that annoys me alot on Freenode
<davyde> the windows is different the first one ask me if i want to remind
<davyde> ok works now
<bioterror> does it work
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> let's do some tweaking
<davyde> ready :P
<bioterror> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop
<bioterror> and you have that Exec=
<bioterror> guess what you have to do :D
<davyde> yes exec tell gksu i change in gksudo :P
<bioterror> yep :)
<davyde> perfect
<davyde> super
<davyde> i'm in debt with you
<davyde> when you come in venice i pay you 3 or 4 beers!
<bioterror> damn, half of europe is offering me some beers :D
<davyde> but is better nano then leafpad?
<bioterror> should I rail around :D
<bioterror> davyde, I just like terminal :D
<davyde> with interrail
<bioterror> yep
<davyde> wich is the difference?
<bioterror> I dunno, I just like terminal with black background :D
<bioterror> and I can more easily navigate in terminal
<davyde> with nano?
<bioterror> nano or vim
<davyde> i'm looking for other problems =)
<silverlightning> hi
<bioterror> silverlightning, hi
<bioterror> try "sudo apt-get -f -y upgrade"
<silverlightning> me?
<bioterror> usually the one who asks ;)
<silverlightning> could easily be me lol
<bioterror> did you try that command
<silverlightning> oh the windows confirmation page
<silverlightning> what do I do?
<silverlightning> marking of <OK> just doesn't do anything on my computer
<silverlightning> I am in lubuntu
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and
<bioterror> "sudo apt-get -f -y upgrade"
<silverlightning> I am in terminal
<silverlightning> and the windows eula turned up again
<bioterror> accept it
<silverlightning> but that is the issue !!!! how ?
<bioterror> with tab key
<bioterror> :D
<silverlightning> that I have
<silverlightning> nothing happens
<bioterror> you should move that selection with tab
<bioterror> right?
<silverlightning> I'm not completely dim
<silverlightning> move?
<silverlightning> ...well usually not
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> I suspect something is preventing the usual procedure ?
<silverlightning> hi jakob
<silverlightning> bioterror, do you have any thoughts ?
<bioterror> yes?
<bioterror> http://support.citrix.com/article/html/images/CTX125285-1.gif
<bioterror> you have something like that?
<silverlightning> yes, but it is only the sign:  <OK>   at the end and in sort of in the middle
<bioterror> then press enter
<bioterror> :D
<silverlightning> no
<bioterror> what no?
<silverlightning> that was my initial thought too, it leads no where
<silverlightning> I mean I did press enter, and then when nothing happened I sort of marked of the <OK> sign, and pressed Enter, still nothing happens
<silverlightning> I am stuck in this confirmation stage
<silverlightning> weird issue
<silverlightning> where is the clever online paste page?
<bioterror> that ok is red?
<bioterror> like that <Yes>?
<silverlightning> http://pastebin.com/UM3HB0fz
<silverlightning> no black
<silverlightning> however the header on top of the window "Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer "
<silverlightning> is read
<silverlightning> did the paste function work?
<bioterror> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<bioterror> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is already the newest version.
<bioterror> :(
<silverlightning> can this be the result of not proper connection to the ubuntu server?
<silverlightning> is that a bad thing?
<bioterror> I press once tab
<bioterror> and the <Ok>
<bioterror> turns to red
<bioterror> (I removed it and now installing again)
<bioterror> then it shows <Yes>      <No>
<bioterror> and I pressed arrow to left
<bioterror> and red Yes turned to red
<bioterror> and now it's installing
<bioterror> -first red
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> it has nothing to do with it
<bioterror> as I said
<silverlightning> hmm
<bioterror> press tab so that the <Ok> turns to red
<bioterror> press enter
<bioterror> then you get another Eula -screen where you have to move red indicator from No to Yes and press again enter
<bioterror> you have to that same when you're installing propietary java
<bioterror> have to do
<bioterror> no it's not
<silverlightning> tab?  exactly which key ?
<silverlightning> which ever way I mark of the <OK> area it doesn't turn red
<silverlightning> ...ok, I am a bit dim
<silverlightning> "#¤¤**@£$
<silverlightning> am I being really boring now lol?
<kosaidpo|> bk guys
<silverlightning> hi kosaidpo
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: i launch it via teminal http://pastebin.com/kzjUPHdy
<kosaidpo|> silverlightning: supp
<kosaidpo|> u box is ok ?? :D
<silverlightning> :- )
<silverlightning> not availabe kosai
<silverlightning> hi szczur
<szczur> hi silverlightning
<silverlightning> Cecar ?
<silverlightning> how are you doing?
<kosaidpo|> silverlightning: haha why btw pls can you type my nickname so the window will pop up :D tnx
<kosaidpo|> szczur: hello
<kosaidpo|> szczur: please im havin some poblem to make radiotray work
<kosaidpo|> szczur: http://pastebin.com/kzjUPHdy
<silverlightning> |||||
<kosaidpo|> silverlightning: wht i meant is my nickname like its shown so my pidgin window will pop pu wichi doesnt when u type kosai :D
<silverlightning> I hear you kosaidpo|
<silverlightning> :- )
<silverlightning> for some reason, pastbin will not open from your link?
<bioterror> |<-
<bioterror> ->|
<bioterror>  
<bioterror> ^^ that one
<bioterror> you need to do it with that key
<silverlightning> might be my network but other sites load fine here?
<bioterror> kosaidpo|, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-{good,base,bad,ugly}
<bioterror> kosaidpo|, does it work now?
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: hang on ill install
<silverlightning> <> ^^  ??
<kosaidpo|> bioterror: whts these plugin for ?
<wolfpack> silverlightning: did you figure out where is your TAB key ?
<silverlightning> lol no
<kosaidpo|> silverlightning: uhm how so ?
<szczur> :( i'm losing internet packets and everything works really slow, or doesn't load at all
<wolfpack> silverlightning: http://computerfans.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/394281_tab_key.jpg
<silverlightning> I feel relieved, I haven't had a working os in days
<silverlightning> thank you again bioterror, wolfpack and JoeMaverickSett
<silverlightning> how are you doing davyde?
<silverlightning> I am trying to make chromium a bit more usefriendly
<silverlightning> I am really only used to Firefox and Opera
<silverlightning> wb szczur
<davyde> i dislike chromium
<davyde> i installed firefox
<davyde> i trying to assing a shutdown command to my power button
<bioterror> davyde, click battery icon, preferences -> general tab
<davyde> ther is no battery icon :P and i have no battery i can't toggle ac :P
<Unit193> silverlightning: Take a look at midori (sudo apt-get install midori)
<bioterror> davyde, no laptop? :D
<bioterror> Unit193, that's still far from firefox
<davyde> yes laptop
<bioterror> Unit193, even tho it's lightweight
<bioterror> davyde, unplug the power cord
<davyde> i haven't battery on my laptop it's in the trash :P
<Unit193> bioterror: It's closer then chromium... and some nice built-in features!
<silverlightning> davyde, I am looking into how to rebuild an old battery
<silverlightning> davyde, only worth it if it's hard to get a replacement though
<davyde> my battery is not in the trash but it's broke
<silverlightning> so, firefox would devour the lightness of lubuntu?
<davyde> there is no command to have that preference?
<bioterror> davyde, gnome-power-preferences
<bioterror> davyde, that's the command
<silverlightning> hi,
<silverlightning> what happened?
<bioterror> netsplit
<silverlightning> weird
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<silverlightning> oh I see
<silverlightning> I was left behind on a lonely server lol
<davyde_> bioterror if i put on "shutdown" he do if i choose ask me do anything
<silverlightning> is there any reason why lubuntu, or chromium might possibly have a hard time to connect to some web sites like youtube,
<silverlightning> hi
<davyde_> wich is the best plugin for firefox to see youtube video? or other flv
<bioterror> flashplugin-nonfree
<davyde_> ok i did sudo apt-get insall flashplugin-installer..
<davyde_> for remove it? sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer and autoremove?
<bioterror> Package: flashplugin-installer
<bioterror> Source: flashplugin-nonfree
<bioterror> Provides: flashplugin-nonfree
<davyde_> it's the same?
<bioterror> y
<davyde_> youtube video goes  jumping from frame to frame it's not fluid.. so my laptopt is too old
<bioterror> what's your cpu usage?
<davyde_> how can i see it?
<davyde_> 100% gghhggh
<davyde_> 155mb of memory on 432
<davyde_> serching for something with google bring the %cpu in firefox-bin to 80-90%
<davyde_> uaz it's late
<davyde_> go to bed
<davyde_> goodnight!
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep CPU
<bioterror> what does it say?
<davyde_> i saw on task manager
<davyde_> is 100% on a youtube page
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> what does that command prompt
<davyde_> with youtube open?
<bioterror> doesnt matter
<bioterror> even with thehun open :D
<davyde_> intel celeron cpu 2.60GHZ
<bioterror> shouldnt bee too old
<davyde_> it has worked a lot
<davyde_> can i try download a flv video and watch it with...... with what?
<davyde_> gnome mplayer
<davyde_> i think i have no medibuntu repository
<bioterror> atleast you have more MHz than I do :D
<davyde_> uf
<davyde_> can i do something?
<davyde_> do you use chromium?
<davyde_> chromium is awful
<MrChrisDruif> davyde_: Why?
<davyde_> the tab on the top without home button cannot see if is connecting to the site
<bioterror> y
<bioterror> if you ask from me
<davyde_> now seem ok
<MrChrisDruif> davyde_: Personal preference I guess :)
<MrChrisDruif> I like the tabs on top :)
<MrChrisDruif> Home button can be enabled
<MrChrisDruif> Connection is in the bottom left
<MrChrisDruif> I love btw the idea of losing the adresbar :P
<MrChrisDruif> *Navigation
<davyde_> ok now it's time to sleep
<davyde_> i hope
<silverlightning> hi again
<silverlightning> does adobe flash player work in lubuntu at all?
<bioterror> what do you think
<silverlightning> well, I suspect there might be a plugin for the gnome mplayer
<silverlightning> I think adobe came with the restriced packages, I'm not shore
<silverlightning> however it doens
<silverlightning> doesn't play
<bioterror> what are you exactly trying to do
<silverlightning> maybe vlc would work better as all main media player
<bioterror> I use VLC
<silverlightning> making youtube videos play
<silverlightning> lol
<bioterror> for my media needs
<silverlightning> If I download firefox, there are vlc plugins
<silverlightning> I don't know about the gnome player
<bioterror> vlc plugins wont play your adobe stuff
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> I think vlc plays youtube videos
<Unit193> There is a FF plugin that uses your media player to play embedded videos
<silverlightning> and none for the default chromium browser?
<silverlightning> why would  they combine gnome  player and chromium?
<silverlightning> or where they never meant to work together?
<silverlightning> I am missing a lot of plugins
<Unit193> silverlightning: Would this help? http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flashvideoreplacer
<silverlightning> do you watch online tv?
<Unit193> Not using Lubuntu (I also watch it using DownloadHelper)
<silverlightning> thanks
<silverlightning> I'm sort of forced to work with lubuntu for a couple of weeks
<Unit193> You *may* want to add the medibuntu repo (http://medibuntu.org/repository.php)
<silverlightning> they would work fine with lubuntu?
<bioterror> silverlightning, there's really no matter do you run ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu or lubuntu
<bioterror> they have the same core, only the candy on top is different
<silverlightning> I have to be carefull not to make lubunt as heavy to drag around as ubuntu
<silverlightning> vlc plays youtube vieos
<silverlightning> right now in lubuntu
<mark76> Cool
<bioterror> when you download them, yes
<bioterror> but in the browser?
<silverlightning> not yet lol
<silverlightning> not even if I fiddle a bit with browsers and plugins?
<Unit193> You can also put the link in "Open Network Stream" (depending on what version you have)
<silverlightning> only thing VLC will not do is play online tv
<Unit193> silverlightning: What browser have you chosen?
<silverlightning> I have only chromium, but I am looking for an alternative
<silverlightning> the additional drivers will not activate ?
<Unit193> Video drivers? if they are for your video card, you may need to reboot
<silverlightning> you know the regular ones that pop up in an icon on the tool bar when system is freshly installed
<silverlightning> brb, reboot
<silverlightning> so totem is the only one for online tv?
<silverlightning> darn
<Unit193> silverlightning: If you want VLC, the people at #videolan may be able to help...
<silverlightning> you think?
<silverlightning> there's a room for everything !!
<silverlightning> there's something in Ubuntu that really drags my computer down
<silverlightning> at first I though it was debian
<silverlightning> but lubuntu runs freely
#lubuntu 2011-02-23
<silverlightning> I totally ruined the system
<silverlightning> trying to make vlc main media player I installed firefox, and lots of packages, plugins from package mangager
<silverlightning> now browsers crash on every flash stream it sees
<silverlightning> litterally cannot open a page with a streaming video
<silverlightning> package manager is not to be played around with,
<silverlightning> package shopping is not safe lol
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> will removing packages clean up the system again?
<Rayson> Can someone tell me how to configure LXDE so that it autostarts x11vnc server without requireing a user to log on?
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363236
<bioterror> !lamp
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> freenode is broken
<jmarsden> bioterror: DragonEyes is asleep on phillw's laptop and there is no ubotu or dpkg bot in #lubuntu ... Freenode is working as designed.
<bioterror> designed to split
<bioterror> 10 times a day
<jmarsden> designed to recover from splits, sure :)
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> I have lubuntu installed, and I am wondering what kind of gnome applications are on the system?
<silverlightning> I noticed gnome media player, but desktop environment are something else I think
<wolfpack> silverlightning: Desktop environment is LXDE
<silverlightning> and there's really no need to worry about gnome extra packages for this and that?
<silverlightning> I am only thinking of the gnome media player really
<silverlightning> I read that it sort of works together with VLC which I downloaded
<silverlightning> is there a way to check that all drivers and restriced extra are downloaded?
<silverlightning> when I play a bought DVD in VLC there is no sound
<silverlightning> it plays fine, everything seem all right except sound
<silverlightning> in gonme player I get this message Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<silverlightning> gnome plays the film/DVD, but the message keeps popping up?
<silverlightning> any idea what it might be?
<bioterror> sure
<wolfpack> This is easily fixed. The issue is caused by Gnome Mplayer attempting to use the default VDPAU, which does not exists. To remove the message, launch Gnome Mplayer, select Edit->Preference. Enter xv into the video output and press close. This tells it to use xv instead of the default vdpau.
<bioterror> vdpau is a library that makes the player use your GPU for decoding of the media
<bioterror> so you dont have to use your CPU for decoding a 1080p movie
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> and it is the recommended option ?
<silverlightning> thanks
<silverlightning> weird, now gnome player  is frozen
<silverlightning> with a strange sound in my computer too
<silverlightning> shoot, it really is stuck
<bioterror> what did you learn yesterday?
<wolfpack> silverlightning: It works fine for me
<silverlightning> Gnome player is gone, but there is a halt in the system
<silverlightning> I ran killall
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> and then you also ran top
<silverlightning> but there is this persistant bz-bz-bz sound like stuck
<silverlightning> I have to restart
<bioterror> are you using windows? :D
<silverlightning> I took the DVD out
<silverlightning> lubuntu
<silverlightning> no windows on the harddrive
<bioterror> what's the urge for restart then? :D
<silverlightning> the weird sound
<bioterror> why not first try to find if there's something hanging in the processes and try to get rid of it
<bioterror> if it happens again, you can examine it a little more
<silverlightning> is there a command in terminal that shows processes?
<bioterror> many :D
<bioterror> ps aux |less
<bioterror> for example
<silverlightning> I never had this stuck sound before
<silverlightning> oot         1  0.0  0.1   2884  1692 ?        Ss   11:17   0:01 /sbin/init
<silverlightning> only thing showing any numbers
<silverlightning> should start with root really
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> I have no sound in VLC
<silverlightning> brb, reboot
<silverlightning> did the setting in Gnome player affect VLC in way, no sound?
<silverlightning> reboot helped with the hangup
<silverlightning> there's  no sound in adobe flash player either, streaming youtube videos
<silverlightning> I need a sound plugin on driver
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> lubuntu is very good at managing the cooling fan
<bioterror> that's becouse of cpufreq has been set on "ondemand"
<silverlightning> it never worked properly in earlier versions of ubuntu,
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> it works fine in Maverick too
<silverlightning> it's cold today -2,2 C
<bioterror> raelly
<bioterror> when I started my car, the saab information display said "-28C"
<bioterror> and I made a cold start for the diesel engine, ahahahaha
<silverlightning> that is more like continental temperatures
<silverlightning> I am by the coast
<silverlightning> I can imagine lol
<silverlightning> I have a lighter to open my bicycle lock
<silverlightning> it freezes
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> my crescents lock is okay
<silverlightning> no, I cannot find anything for VLC sound
<silverlightning> is it key or code?
<bioterror> key
<silverlightning> mine is key too
<bioterror> as I keep it outside
<silverlightning> I need to oil it more perhaps, but I did two weeks ago or so
<bioterror> as I have not ride my "real bikes" on winter conditions, I cannot say how the Kryptonice u-locks will handle
<silverlightning> it is the shifting rain frost rain frost that makes it freeze I think
<silverlightning> bikes can be trouble in winter, frozen gears, ice in the wires...
<bioterror> yeah, gears
<bioterror> those derailers are frozen on my "winterbike"
<bioterror> but I prefer fixies, so no problems with gears :D
<bioterror> one os per computer, and one gear on bikes
<bioterror> one thing for certain tasks
<silverlightning> single speed
<bioterror> yes
<silverlightning> I like the old gear hubs, if the wires are oiled and water free, they shift no matter what
<silverlightning> the new 7 and 8 do not however
<bioterror> silverlightning, http://bicycletutor.com/no-wd40-bike-chain/
<silverlightning> real racer gears are not for winter at all
<silverlightning> no DW-40 lol
<bioterror> vaseline <3
<silverlightning> my network is slow
<silverlightning> there is very light spray box teflon oil that works, but you have to oil constantly
<silverlightning> I can't play the no-WD40 video bioterror?
<silverlightning> hmm
<bioterror> really?
<silverlightning> I get problem, bla bla may have been deleted or error with player
<bioterror> hmm
<silverlightning> something is up with packages or drivers,
<silverlightning> I shall have to do a package manager search
<silverlightning> when lubuntu runs all smooth, I shall be happy
<silverlightning> messed up last night
<silverlightning> added to much gruff from package manager
<silverlightning> had to take off a lot of packages and then reinstall others
<silverlightning> I made the browsers crash instantly when they hit a page with flash player stuff
<silverlightning> I though I was clever playing around with java based plugins and extras but it was a mistake
<silverlightning> maybe I shall use default settings in gone, anything else might affect vlc
<bioterror> are you using firefox or chromium or what
<silverlightning> I have both,
<silverlightning> but firefox now
<silverlightning> I need a brake from this computer mess
<silverlightning> see you later perhaps
<silverlightning> so no install of puppy ?
<bioterror> ?
<bioterror> what about puppy?
<silverlightning> I was thinking of installing puppy as dual boot
<silverlightning> but lubuntu seems to run very nicely, at least when I get everything running
<silverlightning> puppy are suppose to be super light distro
<silverlightning> I have to live with lubuntu for a few weeks as only distro, no windows
<bioterror> that will make you stronger
<bioterror> using GNU/Linux is just a state of mind
<silverlightning> I have the Abi word processor, but I cannot find line space 1 ½
<NRWlion> thats why i changed to openoffice until I am familiar with LaTex
<silverlightning> I have used open office
<silverlightning> but there I had issues with the "" key
<bioterror> that's why I changed to LibreOFfice
<bioterror> :D
<silverlightning> and I cannot find bookman antiqa in any of them, but not that important
<silverlightning> it runs in lubuntu?
<NRWlion> what is Libreoffice?
<silverlightning> how does a weak video card affect the computer system?
<silverlightning> only video and grafics?
<NRWlion> bioterror, what is different between openoffice and libreoffice? can you help me out? did a quick search on google but wasnt able to find big differences
<silverlightning> I have to do some ssearch with my sound/flash player trouble
<bioterror> OpenOffice is Oracle's and Oracle is bad
<bioterror> LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice and it is good
<bioterror> almost same thing, but the difference is that Oracle is BAD
<bioterror> BAD BAD BAD BAD
<silverlightning> what is oracle?
<silverlightning> foggy messages from beyond ?
<bioterror> :D
<NRWlion> is libreoffice also working with odt?
<bioterror> oracle is a database corporation which purchased Sun Microsystems few years ago
<bioterror> NRWlion, da
<bioterror> most of the OpenOFfice developers decided to leave OpenOffice and they got this fork, LibreOffice
<silverlightning> I didn't know
 * NRWlion runs a search on synaptic
<bioterror> in a fact, I have not repaired any Sun Microsystem server's since Oracle purchased Sun
<bioterror> so I have also some anger against Oracle
<silverlightning> so no libre office in package manager
<bioterror> silverlightning, that's coming
<bioterror> you have to use PPA
<silverlightning> I  might dare dowload from their site?
<bioterror> use PPA
<JoeMaverickSett> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<JoeMaverickSett> PPA!! :D
<silverlightning> by Matthias Klose
<silverlightning> which one of the download versions for lubuntu?
<NRWlion> ok synaptic is not providing a download
<JoeMaverickSett> just do; "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice" shall do it, i _think_ :D
<silverlightning> you are no leading me out on the deep end of linux waters now?
<JoeMaverickSett> i beg your pardon?
<NRWlion> i think i will stay with OO until i found out how to create own shortcuts in the menu
<NRWlion> ^^
<NRWlion> but i will keep that one in mind
<JoeMaverickSett> NRWlion: just replace the Exec of OO.desktop files in /usr/share/applications to libreoffice ;)
<silverlightning> nothing happened in terminal
<NRWlion> sorry cant follow
<NRWlion> :(
<NRWlion> and will have to get back to my project to be done by the end of the day :(
<silverlightning> the guys here are linux top league
<JoeMaverickSett> NRWlion: well, the shorcuts made in the menus are kept int /usr/share/applications in form of .desktop files.
<silverlightning> I am sort of pre school lol
<JoeMaverickSett> NRWlion: if you open them up there is a line Exec (the command to open a program)
<silverlightning> well, grammar school
<NRWlion> silverlightning, so am I *laugh* so do not worry ^^
<NRWlion> roger that ^^
 * JoeMaverickSett never attended grammar school! :D
<silverlightning> I have fiddled with ubuntu for a couple of years now
<silverlightning> I am afraid to mess up like I did yesterday
<silverlightning> I had to remove a lot of stuff and reinstall packages again
<silverlightning> major hassle
<NRWlion> that is why i am not going to try what JoeMaverickSett just mentioned :D
<silverlightning> lol
<JoeMaverickSett> NRWlion: i thought messing up and fixing is alot fun :D
<JoeMaverickSett> well, time to go do some stuff
<NRWlion> JoeMaverickSett, yeeah if you have the time :D
 * JoeMaverickSett will not persuade to tinker your system if you don't have time.
<silverlightning> I tend to panic when things freeze up or worse will not boot up
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<MrChrisDruif> Hai ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> is there a how to for replacing openbox with compiz to test CPU use
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> anyone with idea on how to fix sound in either vlc or gnome player?
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: do you get any sounds?
<silverlightning> no
<silverlightning> at first I had sound in gnome player playing a DVD, but gone now,
<silverlightning> vlc never had sound
<silverlightning> sound in youtube is gone too
<silverlightning> ??
<silverlightning> does in make sense?
<silverlightning> I think I have downloaded all restricted packages, and video stuff
<silverlightning> and I added vlc because it usually performs great
<MrChrisDruif> Is there already a lubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<silverlightning> I have been googeling, searching in package manager,
<silverlightning> yes
<silverlightning> mrchrisdruif, I found them in package manager
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, that's awesome :)
<silverlightning> but you have to fix the settings under repositories and mark off for restricted stuff
<MrChrisDruif> (Still need to burn the disk <_<")
<silverlightning> oh I see
<silverlightning> pretty easy that too
<silverlightning> you have to install on harddisk to be able to activate the packages
<MrChrisDruif> I've got 10.10 downloaded....but still need to burn it to disk...
<silverlightning> mrchrisdruif, having problem?
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe wait for 11.04....only 64 days away :P
<silverlightning> 10.10 was too big for my machine
<silverlightning> no reason lol
<MrChrisDruif> No problems...running Ubuntu 64-bit with ease....
<silverlightning> you update to 11.04 when the time comes
<silverlightning> I have a small light laptop, can't take Maverick
<silverlightning> I have to get a new laptop
<silverlightning> why bother with lubuntu then?
<silverlightning> ActionParsnip, did you have any problem with sound?
<ActionParsnip> MrChrisDruif: there is a lubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: always been flawless
<silverlightning> hmm
<MrChrisDruif> silverlightning: Wanna switch my heavy and -duty lappy for a netty :P
<ActionParsnip> silverlightning: only issue i've had in natty was compiz being a pain, lubuntu was fine :)
<MrChrisDruif> Or even better/worse; a taaby
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> tabby*
<silverlightning> failed to execute child process?
<silverlightning> no such file in directory
<silverlightning> weird
<silverlightning> is there a pulsaudio package in package manager?
<MrChrisDruif> Probably...
<silverlightning> hmm
<silverlightning> I seem to have libasound2 plugins
<silverlightning> libpulse0
<silverlightning> and vlc pulse pluggin
<silverlightning> hi wolfpack
<silverlightning> do you have any idea about audio problems?
<silverlightning> I have no sound in VLC, gnome player, playing a DVD, nor youtube adobe flash video
<silverlightning> any idea?
<silverlightning> something has happened
<bioterror> check alsamixer
<wolfpack> hi silverlightning , I did not have any sound problem till now. So I cannot help you :(
<silverlightning> nothing like that in package manager
<silverlightning> bioterror, how do I put back the default setting in gnome player?
<silverlightning> I suspect that might be an issue
<bioterror> check alsamixer
<bioterror> is there anything muted
<silverlightning> I have marked off for the changes I did under preferances
<silverlightning> I can't find any alsmixer, but I have the package marked off in synaptic
<bioterror> sad157@dopehtrone:~% which alsamixer                   .:17:17:39 on 11-02-23:.
<bioterror> /usr/bin/alsamixer
<bioterror> look at that
<silverlightning> where?
<silverlightning> ...how
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Directory_structure
<bioterror> /usr/bin/
<bioterror> Non-essential command binaries (not needed in single user mode); for all users.
<bioterror> can you just execute the alsamixer and check if there's something muted like PCM, MASTER OR FRONT
<bioterror> OR SOMETHING ELSE THAT MIGHT BE NEEDED
<silverlightning> how do I access /usr/bin/alsamixer
<silverlightning> from filemanager?
<silverlightning> I have found a sprocket named alsamixer
<silverlightning> it's difficult
<silverlightning> hmmm
<silverlightning> I must be in the wrong place
<mark76> Open a terminal and type alsamixer
<mark76> Oh. He's gone
<Mike94> hi, is there a way how I can help you guys the earn the official endorsement from Canonical? :)
<bioterror> Mike94, http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-get-involved
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> is there anyone who has had trouble with booting up to a white screen?
<silverlightning> has anyone tried the old nvidia-glx packages in lubuntu?
<silverlightning> appearently I have a ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M], that cause my computer to boot up in a white screen?
 * NRWlion not
<silverlightning> not what?
<NRWlion> i havent tried ^^
<silverlightning> the packages are listed as transitional in synaptic manager
<silverlightning> I see
<silverlightning> so the chances of mucking up every thing is slim or high if I install?
<silverlightning> I might migrate to slack ware, fedora, or other hats
<silverlightning> hi mark76
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> sound is back
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> is totem the only player that tackles online tv,
<silverlightning> on other words, windows media player oriented sites
<silverlightning> I have manged to knock down chromium with too much stuff
<silverlightning> it crashes the minute it opens
<silverlightning> weird
#lubuntu 2011-02-24
<hydrozii> how can i assign my computer a static IP in lubuntu?
<JoeMaverickSett> hydrozii: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html this shall do it.
<hydrozii> what does "io" mean
<hydrozii> instead of "eth0"
<jmarsden> hyperair: lo (letter L, letter O) is short for "loopback".  It is the virtual network interface that every machine has.  In IP v4 the address is usually 127.0.0.1
<jmarsden> Opps, meant hydrozii but he seems to have left !
<hyperair> why meeeeeeeeeeeee
<jmarsden> Because you start with "hy" :)
<hyperair> hmm well answered.
<silverlightning> hi
<nickknock> hi there all ...
<nickknock> I use Lubunto on a portable USB device ..
<nickknock> Workd perfectly except the casper-rw partition don't unmount cleanly ...
<rob0917> can ubuntu one be installed in lubuntu 10.10?
<silverlightning> hi
<NRWlion> hi silver ;)
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> how are you NRWlion
<silverlightning> hi meetingology
<silverlightning> has anyone experience with XChat?
<silverlightning> I have trouble connection to servers that aren't on the list
<NRWlion> silverlightning, its always "/server $SERVERNAME"
<silverlightning> back
<ryuurei> Hi there. I have been working on installing openbox over Gnome and I just finished writing my menu.xml. I need to know how to replace the default right-click menu with the one I did up for openbox?
<ryuurei> I was told to come here by #ubuntu.
<MrChrisDruif> ryuurei: Yeah, you'll probably be better helped here with openbox LXDE/Lubuntu uses openbox
<ryuurei> Alright. Hopefully I can get an answer relatively soon. I'm putting off a bit of homework for this, to be honest.
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm not familiar with what your trying/want to...
<MrChrisDruif> *Gnome user; guilty as charged*
<ryuurei> I have been for most of my Linux-using "career" as well. Recently, I've been attracted to the Openbox WM, though.
<MrChrisDruif> I *still* need to burn a Lubuntu disk...I want to dual-boot
<ryuurei> Oh yeah? Does lubuntu use openbox by default? I've never used LXDE.
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, Lubuntu is a lightweigt...blablabla....Ubuntu using LXDE :)
<ryuurei> Very good. I actually just dropped XFCE due to some issues supporting my second monitor. I figure I could make up the performance lost using Gnome / Metacity by throwing openbox on top of Gnome instead.
<MrChrisDruif> Switching Gnome's Metacity with OpenBox you mean?
<ryuurei> Yes.
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah...comes down to practically the same ofc :)
<ryuurei> I figure it will, anyway.
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe when you could come back a few hours earlier? More active people at that time :)
<MrChrisDruif> Or ofc a few hours later....
<ryuurei> I'll figure something out. Thanks though,
<MrChrisDruif> Most people are GMT/UTC times :)
<ryuurei> I'm in Newfoundland haha. Stuck with a very odd one, unfortunately.
<MrChrisDruif> Newfoundland? England? (Topography is not my forte)
<ryuurei> Newfoundland. Don't worry about it.
<mark76> Newfoundland is in Eastern Canada
<MrChrisDruif> Woohoo, love the people that know places :P
<ryuurei> Haha.
<ryuurei> Well I have to get going.
#lubuntu 2011-02-25
<Na_Klar> is there a lubuntu-server version?
<MrChrisDruif> Na_Klar: Not that I'm aware of, should there be?
<Na_Klar> Hm .. servers like to be lightwigthed ;-)
<Na_Klar> *lightwighted
<MrChrisDruif> Na_Klar: There wouldn't be a need for a LXDE server ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Servers don't have a gui afaik
<Na_Klar> that point of view is not very recent
<Na_Klar> rdesktop is a powerful way to manage servesr
<MrChrisDruif> rdesktop?
<Na_Klar> is lubuntu just about the gui to assure lightness? .. i expected also the architecture is minimized
<gnewb> How do I assign macros or keysets , like Alt+Super will start program xyz, Super+T will launch program wxy and so on?
<MrChrisDruif> gnewb: I've seen your nick before, how's it going? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Can't help you, still on gnome
<gnewb> MrChrisDruif: Is all good here, Thank you, how have you been?
<MrChrisDruif> Na_Klar: Afaik the lightness is gui only
<MrChrisDruif> gnewb: Busy.....mind wasn't functioning as normal......going through some stuff...
<Na_Klar> oh .. shame on me ^^ .. I was too fast understanding lubuntu concept .. appearently :P
<MrChrisDruif> Na_Klar: Afaik they didn't make some special kernel mode or something....so gui only afaik :)
<MrChrisDruif> But I think if you ask gilir when he's around (head dev) he can explain everything you could only want to know....and then some
<Na_Klar> well .. it is a pity .. one somehow should mix arch-linux with lxde xD
<MrChrisDruif> pacman -Syyu lxde ??
<gnewb> Lubuntu uses the X11 environment it is built on the energy saving Ubuntu variant using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment.
<MrChrisDruif> Na_Klar: Arch got some awesome documentation.....it should guide you through the process of installing lxde
<Na_Klar> yea, i will have a look. ty so far
<Unit193> gnewb: edit this file: ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<gnewb> Unit193: Thank you.
<Unit193> I like the xkill one :)
<gnewb> Unit193: I keep forgetting about the Openbox conf
<Unit193> gnewb: Tell me if you find anything fun in there ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't it ALL fun in there Unit193?
<gnewb> Unit183: I always find fun stuff in Conky or any .conf
<seal> hi everyone i'm new but I have successfullt intsalled lubuntu plus xp before. I just installed same thing dual boot lubuntu 10.10 next to xp sp3 on my laptop. The problem - I cannot boot xp up again
<seal> Please help
<seal> Anyone here that can help ;)
<Na_Klar> seal, well wenn both installations are native it is more a windows problem. what error do you get?
<seal> I do not get an erro - it just goes straith to grub menu
<seal> but win pro does not show up at the bottolist
<Na_Klar> seal, that does not sound good. Check your filesystem if you can find windows at all
<seal> @Na_Klar I found all the files and I have tried to re-install windows but this to no avail
<meetingology> seal: Error: "Na_Klar" is not a valid command.
<Na_Klar> lol
<seal> by bad
<Na_Klar> well, did you use different partitions for the two installations?
<seal> its painful - I shrinked the windows partition
<seal> actually the partitions were already there since I had a previous lubuntu there
<seal> but I re-installed lubuntu
<seal> i'm out
<ubuntu__> morning
<ubuntu__> trying out LUBUNTU and chrome doesnt have the flash plug in...how can i install this
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-resctricted-extras
<ubuntu__> ? sorry newbie here
<ubuntu__> hello?
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and and put those commands in there
<bioterror> !terminal | ubuntu__
<ubot5> ubuntu__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntu__> unable to locate package...i guess i have to install it before hand...thanks...trying out the live cd
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> livecd's are like that, so limited :D
<bioterror> you must do first "sudo apt-get update" to load the repositories
<bioterror> then you can install those
<ubuntu__> ohh ok....thats straight fr ubuntu right?
<ubuntu__> thinking if i should install mint 10 or lubuntu
<bioterror> lubuntu
<bioterror> you can update it without a problems :D
<bioterror> I had mint and the update process if mostly "re-install!"
<ubuntu__> yikes
<bioterror> is mostly even
<ubuntu__> what is ur take on moon os and ylmf...gonna try it this weekend
<ubuntu__> sooooooooo quiet in here :)
<ubuntu__> ill try lubuntu install this weekend too...thanks bio
<Unit193> I don't think ylmf is updated that much, seemed kinda buggy and doesn't look as much like XP as the screens on their site
<ubuntu__> yup...i tried the live cd ...yikes
<ubuntu__> moon os live cd was ok...not familiar with the settings but it was ok
<ubuntu__> like the close tab is in the left hand side...duh
<Unit193> MoonOS I may be testing in my VM (supposed to be very lightweight)
<ubuntu__> is there any requirement to install vm?
<bioterror> yet another ubuntu based distro
<Unit193> bioterror: yep, this one has E17 as one of the "Editions"
<bioterror> I tried it year ago or something, I wasnt that impressed
<Unit193> As long as you're fine with betas Bodhi
<Unit193> bioterror: Not any faster?
<bioterror> anything can be fast if you compare to KDE or Gnome with all ding-a-lings
<Unit193> Might be fun to crack a few mooning jokes...
<ubuntu__> ( /\ )
<ubuntu__> any other distro that you guys recommend to try?
<bioterror> I think world is too full with all these remixes and derivatives
<bioterror> I suggest to use Lubuntu if you want something minimalistic and you want it to work right out of box
<Unit193> ubuntu__: Are you looking for small?
<Unit193> lightweight?
<ubuntu__> well.....more light weight and lubuntu is very good
<ubuntu__> just installing some repositories and running them im not familiar
<Unit193> ubuntu__: Depending on how well you can handle config files, crunchbang
<bioterror> I'm running as my main computer (desktop) Arch Linux with Window Maker-CRM
<bioterror> Unit193, not that huge different between lubuntu and some stuff with just plain openbox
<bioterror> we talk about few megs of RAM
<ubuntu__> bout 1 gb
<Unit193> bioterror: I like Debian/Ubuntu based, never did anything with Arch...
<bioterror> Unit193, I'm a *BSD-person from the deep ;)
<ubuntu__> lol
<ubuntu__> they just released a new version i think....bsd
<ubuntu__> gonna check out arch too hehe
<bioterror> dont bother if you're not familiar with command line
<bioterror> and distro hopping is not really helping you out that much
<ubuntu__> true....just want to see whats going to be my new os.
<Unit193> Running irssi in screen (and a bunch and others)
<ubuntu__> nites....gonna try some more distro and make a final decision...ill go distro hopping till i find what i like...nothing wrong with that right bio?
<Unit193> ubuntu__: http://www.tuxs.org/chooser/ http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<Unit193> ^fun to play with...
<ubuntu__> merci
<gnewb> How do I make a persistent USB and where can I find the .ISO at?
<wolfpack> gnewb: Which release are you looking for?
<wolfpack> 10.10 or 11.04 aplha 2?
<gnewb> wolfpack: The 10.04 or the Debian 6.0
<gnewb> wolfpack: I am still hacking the system a bit to get a lighter output from the PSU among other things.
<gnewb> I currently have it booting on an older Itronix and an older AMD that I run on a 12v setup on my boat, ultimate goal is to have a Light System that uses little power.
<silverlightning> hi
<wolfpack> hi silverlightning , There  seems to be some connection problem .It keeps on disconnecting agian and agian :(
<silverlightning> yes it does
<silverlightning> I'm not shore why
<NRWlion> hey guys
<joris> I am trying to install lubuntu in a virtualbox but I cannot get it working. The install cd just doesn't start. It must be a lubuntu issue because Ubuntu starts fine. Any ideas?
<rtdos> why can't i change the login screen in lubuntu?
<skrite> hey all, is there a 64-bit version of lubuntu?
<bioterror> not yet, but jmarsden|work is working on it, as his nick tells us
<bioterror> skrite, you have to use minimal installation or other ubuntu version that's 64bit, and install from there
<bioterror> I would go with the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jmarsden|work> bioterror: the |work means "real work" not "Lubuntu work" :)
<bioterror> jmarsden|work, I've seen how you do lubuntu stuff on your work time!
<jmarsden|work> However, I did create my first 64bit Lubuntu ISO last night...
<skrite> bioterror, very well, thanks
<jmarsden|work> bioterror: It is lunchtime right now :)
<bioterror> skrite, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<skrite> much easier, thnks bioterror
<bioterror> jmarsden|work, I've configured xorg.conf with specified resolution with some new comers on my work time, as mostly I dont have anything to do :D
<skrite> great distro you guys have here, by the way. Really liking it.
<bioterror> I needed 4 mugs of coffee for that
<bioterror> skrite, nice hear that you're enjoying Lubuntu
<skrite> yeah, i find it very smart. I install a light  distro then go through setting up everything the way i like, but lubuntu requires very little change to already be that. a different background, some tweaks to the menu, sometimes a different gtk theme, but thats about it
<bioterror> and then you configure chromium to open only into a workspace 2 and and and :D
<jmarsden|work> skrite: We are making some menu changes for 11.04 ... if you think the current 10.10 Lubuntu menus could be improved, file a bug report with specifically what needs changing, and we'll look into your ideas.  See bug #650432
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 650432 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "update-manager (and other system wide settings tools) appear in Preferences menu instead of a System Administration menu" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650432
<skrite> jmarsden, great, will do
 * Unit193 still thinks lxterminal is a System Tool...
<bioterror> I think it's a application that's needed for anything
<bioterror> if you use it for apt-get only, maybe it's a system tool then
<bioterror> if you use it for reading stuff, editing stuff, for emails, conversations, ftp, scp,
<bioterror> it's more than a system tool
<bioterror> I even play music in terminal
<bioterror> what a shame that finch sucks ;)
<Unit193> bioterror: I only had issues with it crashing...
<Unit193> I do way more in terminal...
<Unit193> *then just apt-get
<bioterror> than ;)
<bioterror> sorry, that's only word I tend to correct
<jmarsden|work> Unit193: If you do anything in the terminal that does not start with sudo, then you are doing something that is not system-wide... so the terminal is not just a System Tool for you.
<Unit193> jmarsden|work: Very true... Did you pick where to put it?
<Unit193> bioterror: Correction is normally good
<bioterror> Accessories
<jmarsden|work> Unit193: No, I did make a change to the menus for 11.04 so that some system-wide tools move out of Preferences and up into System, though.
<jmarsden|work> Accessories seems to the the "Ubuntu-standard" place for Terminal, so to me it makes sense to leave it there in Lubuntu.
<Unit193> bioterror: I know where it is, it just feels funny in Accessories
<jmarsden|work> Unit193: Why does it feel funny?  It is in Accessories in Ubuntu and (I think) Kubuntu and Xubuntu also...
<Unit193> jmarsden|work: I guess because the terminal has a ton of power...
<NRWlion> hey bioterror need help installing libre office
<NRWlion> are u available?
<bioterror> NRWlion, use the ppa
<NRWlion> link would be kind :D
<bioterror> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/install-libreoffice-ppa-ubuntu/
<bioterror> sorry
<NRWlion> that link made my firefox go crashing :D
<bioterror> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/libreoffice-3-3-released/ this is current
<jmarsden|work> Guys, can we please try not to point people to unofficial resources like omgubuntu when helping out... point to ubuntu.com resources first and foremost.  So https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<bioterror> second url gave correct parameters
<NRWlion> withone is now active?
<bioterror> and I'm in the lazymode as I'm figuring out my own things
<frenkic> plesa help, how to add SKK keyboard layer in LXDE ?
<bioterror> skk?
<frenkic> yes slovak and other
<bioterror> slovakia
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> you can change it with command "setxkbmap sk"
<bioterror> I'm trying to remember a permanent configuration
<frenkic> bioterror thanks it correct
<jmarsden|work> bioterror: I think    sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data  # is how to reconfigure the keyboard permanently?  Have not tried this in Lubuntu though.
<jmarsden|work> make that:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<bioterror> why, things have to change all the time
<bioterror> why oh why
<bioterror> and different distros does it in a different way
<bioterror> jmarsden|work, /etc/default/console-setup
<bioterror> there's a line XKBLAYOUT="fi
<bioterror> "
<jmarsden|work> Yes, but don't hack it directly!
<bioterror> it doesnt matter ;)
<frenkic> I did not want it permanently, I like us but sometimes need a keybord sk
<bioterror> in natty there's /etc/default/keyboard
<jmarsden|work> It does when you are teaching others how to do things.  Teach the "Debian/Ubuntu way".
<NRWlion> i call it for the day :(
<jmarsden|work> And I suspect that change of config filename will not matter if you use dpkg-reconfigure :)
<bioterror> jmarsden|work, running config just rewrites the file
<jmarsden|work> Indeed.
<NRWlion> installing from apt-get is to much for me now :(
<jmarsden|work> NRWlion: sudo apt-get install libreoffice    # is too much??? :)
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> wish I could send nrwlion back to 90's and try Red Hat without yum
<bioterror> installing dependencies file by file manually
<bioterror> and performing searches for exact deps at different ftp search sites
<NRWlion> bioterror, in the 90s i had different things in mind than sitting in front of a computer and reading LInux books at the same time :D
<bioterror> yeah, you played PSX :D
 * jmarsden|work created once custom distros based on RedHat 5.x/6.x ... and was even paid to do so :)
<NRWlion> jmarsden, your command is invalid :(
<jmarsden|work> sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME    # is definitely a valid command.
<jmarsden|work> NRWlion: Be specific... do not say "is invalid", say "produced *THIS* error message: foozle bar bang
<jmarsden|work> Then I might know what happened, and be able to help.
<NRWlion> i was just trying to specify
<NRWlion> ;)
<NRWlion> i know that "is invalid" is not specific
<bioterror> rememer to "apt-get update"
<NRWlion> jmarsden|work, Error Message says "Package libreoffice could not be found"
<jmarsden|work> OK, so the command was valid, it just could not find that package.
<bioterror> NRWlion, did you update your repository list?
<jmarsden|work> So did you add the PPA and do   sudo apt-get update    first  ?
<NRWlion> guys one after another
<NRWlion> bioterror, nope because of non existing knowledge about terminal
<NRWlion> jmarsden|work, no
<bioterror> maybe you should ;)
<NRWlion> same reason
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<jmarsden|work> NRWlion: I gace you a link to https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa earlier.
<jmarsden|work> Go there.
<jmarsden|work> Read the part about "Adding this PPA" and do what it says.
<jmarsden|work> there are exactly 3 steps.
<jmarsden|work> When you have done all 3 of them, run my suggested command    sudo apt-get install libreoffice      # and it will work.
<bioterror> jmarsden|work, red hat 6.0 got that nice and cool init with bright green [ok] :D
<bioterror> it was so coool!
<jmarsden|work> Sounds right :)
<bioterror> feels like I'm hitting my head against the wall
<bioterror> why libpurple0 wants gstreamer and gtk stuff
<bioterror> I dont need them
<szczur> trying to install finch? :P
<bioterror> szczur, yep
<bioterror> I once managed to do it
<bioterror> with just few deps
<bioterror> but as I have a hole in my head, I cant recall what I did
<szczur> it tries to do it even with --no-install-recommends?
<szczur> hmm, stupid assumption. you may be running slackware :)
<jmarsden|work> sudo apt-get install finch --no-install-recommends  # should work fine
<bioterror> no it doesnt :D
<bioterror> should I make a screenshot? :D
<jmarsden|work> pastebin the text outout somewhere.
<jmarsden|work> s/outout/output/
<jmarsden|work> It worked here for me...
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572371/
<bioterror> :D
<jmarsden|work> Um... that's a lot of extra stuff!
<jmarsden|work> Areyou running Lubuntu 10.10, or 11.04 alpha 2 ?
<bioterror> squeeze :D
<jmarsden|work> Then go ask for help in #debian
<bioterror> jmarsden|work, the reason why you're not getting that much stuff is: you're having pidgin
 * jmarsden|work refuses, as a matter of principle, to do Debian support in an Lubuntu support channel.
<rtdos> why can't i change the login screen in lubuntu?
<Ak1ra> i have a machine running lubuntu... the only applications really called are oowriter oocalc firefox pcmanfm exaile and gnome-mplayer... and  i tend to notice pretty severe slow-downs when the computer is left on for several days in a row... anyone experiencing anythign similar?
<Ak1ra> my gentoo machines can run for months with no problem :-/
#lubuntu 2011-02-26
<rtdos> Aklra: does your gentoo machine uses lxde ?
<NRWlion> moin moin how we use to say here in ger ^^
<NRWlion> whats the default start command for nautilus ... for pacman its fcpacman %U or something like that... whats that for nautilus gui?
<bioterror> dpkg -L nautilus
<NRWlion> thank you bioterror will try
<johannes_> hi, how can i change the settings for closing the laptop, i want the lubuntu to do nothing and not going into sleep mode
<johannes_> ?
<szczur> you can use gnome-power-preferences
<johannes_> thanks, do i have to install it?
<szczur> if you don't have it run sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<bioterror> or you can unplug powercord
<szczur> after that you can run this command or go to Preferences > Power Management
<bioterror> and click battery icon, choose preferences and so on
<pcman> gilir: ping
<gilir> pcman, pong
<johannes_> ah okay thanks i found it!
<szczur> hi bioterror
<pcman> gilir: has anyone using lubuntu reported this bug?
<pcman> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34710
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 34710 in general "[udisks] CD-ROM polling failed due to O_EXCL flag (poller.c) (with patch)" [Major,New]
<pcman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/711549
<bioterror> oho, pcman!
<bioterror> nice to see you here
<pcman> udisks doesn't unmount filesystems after cdrom removal.
<pcman> bioterror: hi
<bioterror> pcman, I emailed you months ago about adding RAW image support for gpicview, is it possible to do with dcraw?
<gilir> pcman, I don't remember someone report it on Lubuntu
<gilir> I'll check pcmanfm bug reports to be sure :)
<pcman> bioterror: I'm not able to maintain gpicview at this moment.
<pcman> gilir: it's reported by ubuntu users and I encountered this issue, too.
<pcman> gilir: so I debug udisks and made a patch for it today.
<pcman> developers are wanted.
 * pcman is doing his best to fix the buggy file manager.
<pcman> gilir: can you eject your mounted cdrom with physical eject button?
<gilir> pcman, I uploaded a git snapshot of libfm/pcmanfm on natty, so far it's seems quite good :)
<pcman> gilir: on some machines this does not work.
<pcman> gilir: glad to know this.
<pcman> gilir: there are still some unresolved issues, but I think most of the severe crashes are fixed.
<gilir> pcman, it's working, but with a lubuntu in virtualbox, I don't have a lubuntu + CD-ROM to test
<pcman> gilir: ok
<NRWlion> shit ... i cant set nautilus as default file (!) manager. some1 help?
<szczur> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<NRWlion> szczur, i am sorry ....
<NRWlion> re correcting: hello, i am not able to set nautilus as default file manager . could somebody be so kind to assist me?
<szczur> install nautilus
<szczur> and then rightclick on your panel, choose Panel Settings
<szczur> on Advanced tab you have File Manager entry. Change pcmanfm %s to nautilus %s
<szczur> this should work
<NRWlion> thank you very much! working!
<rtdos> why can't i change the login screen in lubuntu?
<bioterror> define
<leszek> hi
<rtdos> when i click on the login tool under settings it won't let me unlock to manipulate the login screen.
<bethdo97> In doing an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 on a wubi install do I want to keep or replace the customized configuration file '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades' I have blocked the grub-common packages and grub-pc in the package manager.  I wasn't sure how to answer this question.
<bethdo97> Oh well too late now, system got tired of waiting for an answer from me and replaced it on its own and now it is going thru a ton of settingup and processing trigger entries in the upgrade window
<bethdo97> well here goes nothing, ready for computer restart
<bioterror> bethdo never came back
<bioterror> :-)
<red_> oh thank god there are people here
<bioterror> but are they answering, that's a completely different thing
<wolfpack> hah :)
<red_> touche
<red_> Do you guys have java setup in lubuntu?
<bioterror> propietary java
<red_> now i have to google that too :)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ at the end you have a guide
<red_> so, propietary java is like "meta" java?
<wolfpack> bioterror: Is java setup avilable in natty. Today I updated the packages it automatically got installed
<bioterror> red, propietary is propietary
<bioterror> it's closed source
<bioterror> wolfpack, last time I used natty there was none
<bioterror> I need propietary java, so I cant use natty
<red_> ok it is unpacking, thanks bio
<red_> java is in corellation with the system right, not the browser?
<wolfpack> k
<bioterror> red, yes
<bioterror> but certain pages uses that java
<NRWlion> ok guys gotta go back to my RL. C u folks tomorrow evening after my shift. bye!
<jmarsden> openjdk is a free open source reimplementation of Java that is the default JRE (Java Runtime Environment) in Ubuntu.  Sun Java is in the partner repo if you really need it.
<red_> hmm
<red_> now i have this screen inside the terminal but i can not press any key, its some disclaimer about java license etc etc
<red_> can i press ctrl-c or will i break the installations of the java?
<jmarsden> red_: Sounds like you are installing Sun Java and need to agree to the licence
<bioterror> EULA
<bioterror> with tabulator key you can move the cursor
<bioterror> choose OK and Yes
<red_> Thanks guys.
<red_> ok it's done
<red_> do i have to reboot or just restart the chromium?
<bioterror> restart chromium
<bioterror> http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp and test there
<red_> :( does not work
<bioterror> really?
<red_> yea, it says missing plugin in that grey box
<bioterror> that java page?
<red_> yes
<red_> maybe it is because i did this?
<bioterror> you did what?
<red_> sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<bioterror> yes
<red_> but the link said i should do it, i just blindly followed it
<bioterror> I made that link
<bioterror> but did you install sun-java6-{asdasdasd,adasd,asda,sd,asd}?
<red_> yes that went a+
<bioterror> becouse I can guarantee my java works flawlessly :D
<bioterror> and that guide is idiot proof
<red_> :)
<bioterror> can you run again that sun-java6-   -line
<red_> its ok i am a linux noob, i probably messed up something
<red_> from the link?
<bioterror> yes
<red_> do i have to install all "javas", like 1st the *jre then the *bin and the *plugin
<red_> or is just jre enough?
<bioterror> just copy & paste that top terminal
<bioterror> to terminal
<red_> rockin and rollin :)
<bioterror> it started to install something?
<red_> i did just the sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre the first time around
<red_> yes it is installing
<red_> its done
<bioterror> run the second line, with purge
<bioterror> to make sure you dont have that open stuff hanging around
<red_> ok
<red_> i have some "so not removed" notices
<bioterror> !paste | red_
<ubot5> red_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> I want to see them
<red_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572779/
<bioterror> looks good
<red_> ok cool
<bioterror> restart browser and try that test page again
<red_> OMG
<red_> hahahaha
<red_> thanks a lot man
<bioterror> np, enjoy your minecraft :D
<red_> such a small thing yet i feel like a million bucks
<red_> im more asobrain fan
<bioterror> you can bookmarks that FQ I pasted
<bioterror> FAQ
<red_> That is lubuntu dedicated troubleshooting?
<bioterror> I'm updating that all the time, when I figure out something handy and useful
<bioterror> mostly I'm using it for this channel
<red_> b'marked
<red_> i c
<red_> glitchy video and audio even in mplayer
<Jef91|Gaming> Is it possible to add the buttons to PCManFM like nautilus elementary has?
<Jef91|Gaming> For changing between list/icon views
<bioterror> what kind of buttons
<bioterror> like keybindings?
<Jef91|Gaming> no like these bioterror - http://i.imgur.com/av7eh.png
<Jef91|Gaming> actually buttons for clicking on
<Jef91|Gaming> to change icon views
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> is that much much more faster than view + certain mode ;)
<bioterror> one click less ;)
<Jef91|Gaming> It just looks nicer
<Jef91|Gaming> Any idea if it is possible?
<bioterror> you can suggest it
<bioterror> as a feature
<Jef91|Gaming> already made a post in the forums asking about it :)
<Jef91|Gaming> fairly simple thing really
<jmarsden> Jef91|Gaming: Patches welcomed, if it is simple, go ahead and code it :)
<Jef91|Gaming> Whats PCManFM written in again? I might write it myself or have one of my team members hack it up
<jmarsden> It's in C.  apt-get source pcmanfm, or use the git repository for the latest code.
#lubuntu 2011-02-27
<Sparklez> rtdos: yesterday I mentioned a slow-down problem with lubuntu under a different handle (Ak1ra) and you asked if my gentoo (slow-down free) machines ran lxde, and I said yes :) thoughts on that?
<seal> Hi all, how do you get dual monitor to work?
<seal> I only see double screen - is there a way to view extended monitor like in ubuntu 10.10
<seal> My lubuntu Setup: 10.10 on acer 5735z
<bioterror> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-setup-dual-monitors-with-xrandr/2009/06/01 maybe?!
<seal> thanks just checking
<bioterror> anyways
<bioterror> google :D
<bioterror> most of the lubuntu users are having ancient hardware :D
<seal> tried that - have you notice not much comes up for lubuntu?
<seal> I am seriously thinking of jumping back to ubuntu as it is friendlier
<seal> for noob like me - more support
<seal> bitterror - thanks for your help ;)
<red_> hello
<bioterror> hi
<red_> bioterror, do you have any idea, what might be causing video and auido playback glitch (stutter)?
<bioterror> I have to admit thatI dont know
<red_> My specs are: 1ghz centrino, 512mb ram, shared gpu, its 2005 laptop samsung Q30
<red_> i tried the cmd mplayer
<red_> and even that doesnt run smoothly
<bioterror> you mean just videos has problems?
<red_> audio too
<red_> mp3s
<bioterror> haaa
<bioterror> samsung Q30 == Dell Latitude X1
<red_> yes apparently, badge engineering :)
<bioterror> I have no clue, and neither is internets telling nothing much
<red_> no its a funky thing to google, i'll try some more googling
<bioterror> did you try with VLC?
<red_> not yet, i tried with aqualung, gnome player and mplayer
<red_> hmm vlc video playback stutters too. Maybe i should try installing some drivers (video at least).
<red_> ok, ive found out my VGA chip via terminal :))) haha this feels great
<red_> brb
<red_> ok it seems stuttering isnt occuring on mplayer
<red_> i followed this guide
<red_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Jef91> Does PCManFM support network shares at all?
<jmarsden> Jef91: Yes, but for SAMBA/Windows share discovery you need to install gvfs-backend
<jmarsden> See bug #675212
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 675212 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Maverick) "Add gvfs-backends to lubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675212
<jmarsden> Oh, make that gvfs-backends
<Jef91> Yea
<Jef91> found that
<Jef91> its OK I installed the latest 0.9.3 from source
<Jef91> I have gvfs-backends installed
<Jef91> how do I view the network shares now?
<Jef91> ahh found it
<jmarsden> Go -> network drives    I think?
<Jef91> (pcmanfm2:29484): GLib-WARNING **: GError set over the top of a previous GError or uninitialized memory.
<Jef91> This indicates a bug in someone's code. You must ensure an error is NULL before it's set.
<Jef91> The overwriting error message was: The specified location is not mounted
<Jef91> Segmentation fault
<Jef91> >.<
<Jef91> Is there a way for it to ask to mount when selecting a network drive not mounted?
<jmarsden> I don't know. Ask on the lubuntu-desktop mailing list, or wait for more people to be awake :)
<Jef91> Thanks
<Jef91> sent the email
<Jef91> wow lots of good things in PCMan 0.9.3
<Jef91> this might actually replace nautilus for me finally.
<Jef91> Any idea if there is a way to have a "Split screen" mode? Thats a feature I've really gotten used to
<LXCC-Vincenzo> hi hall, i've a problem on Lubuntu 10.4 : i cannot enter using login screen but i can enter with ctrl+alt+f1. Then i've killed lxdm and tryied to use startx but this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572993/  any idea?
<Jef91> lxcc-vincenzo
<Jef91> sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm restart
<Jef91> to restart the display manager
<Jef91> in lubuntu
<LXCC-Vincenzo> tnx Jef91 i'll try. sorry for delay my eeepc 701 is slow.
<Jef91> No worries :)
<Jef91> Okie doke - almost 5 am here time for some sleep
<bioterror> souns like encrypted home
<bioterror> sounds
<red_> bio, would you like to add video troubleshooting tab to your guide?
<red_> nothing special, just the hyperlink to here would be sufficient i guess
<red_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Video
<red_> and step maybe, determine your video card using lspci | grep VGA
<LXCC-Vincenzo> I've a problem on Lubuntu 10.4 : i cannot enter using login screen but i can enter with ctrl+alt+f1. Then i've killed lxdm and tryied to use startx but this is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572993/  any idea?
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Hey Leszek
<NRWlion> hello guys . greetings from Germany
<leszek> NRWlion: schöne grüße zurück
<leszek> and btw. a greeting from nrw (cologne, here) back to nrw :)
<NRWlion> leszek, good to finally meet people from my region ;)
<red_> linux.org is down and so are their lessons :/
<red_> any alternatives?
<red_> bioterror you here?
<bioterror> sure
<red_> im starting to enjoy lubuntu :)
<red_> bro even helped me with the samba setup to connect to my hackintosh
<red_> anyway i was just going to say, if you were considering including "video" section in your lubuntu 101 link
<red_> like just the basic, i.e. type sudo ... to determine your gpu then go here etc etc
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> I'm not making screen casts ;)
<red_> nah nah not a screen cast
<red_> just a new hyperlink
<red_> speaking of your guide i can't find :(
<red_> i've had it b'marked in chromium
<red_> but i purged it and have opera instead
<red_> its a bit faster and less ram hungry i suppose
<bioterror> Sat21:49*<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ at the end you have a guide
<bioterror> yes and no
<bioterror> opera has universe inside it
<red_> i c
<r\wWorld> would anyone tell me if lubuntu uses ALSA ?
<bioterror> r\wWorld, uses
<r\wWorld> so if i install flashplayer from the repos should i install the add-on as well ?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bioterror> or flashplugin-installer
<r\wWorld> also i'm trying to get firefox to recognize emails. So when you click on the them, thunderbird opens up, with the address already added. What should i do inorder to get this functionality ?
<bioterror> from preferences default applications
<r\wWorld> ugh it doesn't work
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> email?
<r\wWorld> yeah, when you click on the email link in the web-browser nothing opens up
<r\wWorld> it just opens up a new browser windows
<bioterror> do I have to boot back to lubuntu :D
<bioterror> oh look
<bioterror> I got that too :D
 * bioterror goes to dig
<bioterror> nice bug that is
<r\wWorld> ?
<r\wWorld> i hate 'em bugs
 * r\wWorld grabs his shoe
<bioterror> uno momento
<bioterror> almost
<bioterror> doesnt open browser :D
<bioterror> ffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<bioterror> gilir, WAKEUP
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> technically I fixed that
<jmarsden> You woke him up?  Cool, can I have that app please? :)
<bioterror> nope, I just fixed mailto: -links
<jmarsden> Ah, that's no as much fun :)
<bioterror> to open sylpheed and add address to "to:" form
<bioterror> this is failure
<jmarsden> Is there a bug in the defaults that we should fix in lubuntu-default-settings or similar??
<bioterror> yes and no
<bioterror> let's say
<bioterror> if you have email which has URL
<bioterror> and you click that URL
<bioterror> it will call /usr/bin/x-www-browser
<bioterror> aka /usr/bin/sensible-browser
<jmarsden> Which is the right thing to do... yes?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> now when we have webpage with this mailto:
<bioterror> when you click it, it will call /usr/bin/xdg-email
<bioterror> and we have there:
<bioterror> open_generic()
<bioterror> {
<bioterror> sensible-browser "$1"
<bioterror> ...
<bioterror> I replaced that with sylpheed --compose "$1"
<bioterror> but we dont have sensible-mailer
<bioterror> which we SHOULD HAVE
<bioterror> we have to manually say which email client we want to call
<bioterror> r\wWorld, that's why it opens a web browser, becouse LXDE uses generic and there's a configuration to use "browser"
<jmarsden> Hmmm.  So we will need to override xdg-email with an Lubuntu-specific default of sylpheed, it sounds like.
<r\wWorld> so if i add the sylpheed --compose "$1" all should be good
<bioterror> sylpheed is default
<bioterror> but if someone wants to use thunderbird, he needs to replace then the sylpheed with thunderbird
<bioterror> thunderbird -compose
<bioterror> and those should be done with "preferred applications"
<bioterror> and it could be done, if we had a "sensible-mailer" :D
<bioterror> I say: epic fail
<jmarsden> Not a bad idea... you can add that to the sensible-utils package if you want, should be a relatively small change :)
<r\wWorld> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2010/03/msg00187.html
<jmarsden> I was wondering about a $MAILER type of thing, like $PAGER and $EDITOR... interesting... anyway, instead of discussing it, better to implement it and see if we can get something accepted :)
<r\wWorld> wb
<jmarsden> Note to self: ctrl-q in Xchat is NOT the same as ctrl-q in Emacs :)
<bioterror> hah
<bioterror> with VIM you would use esc...
<bioterror> I have to dig this
<r\wWorld> yeah, one of  the biggest issues in linux with new users, the keys for applications is always different
<bioterror> this is a real issue
<bioterror> and not a small one
<jmarsden> New users generally won't use shortcut keys anyway, just the menus :)  But once they start getting comfortable, yes, it is an issue.
<r\wWorld> well atleast ctrl+c and ctrl+v are for the most part the same everywhere..... except MatLAB on Unix
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> preferred application doesnt work right
<bioterror> I opened abiword, made a hyperlink to mailto://myemail@address.com
<bioterror> and it just opens sylpheed, nothing else
<jmarsden> r\wWorld: Don't try them in Emacs or vi, then :)  Or at a shell prompt for that matter :)
<bioterror> okey
<bioterror> preferred applications uses .config/libfm/pref-apps.conf
<bioterror> and there's a link to sylpheed.desktop
<bioterror> no wonder why it doesnt compose a message
<bioterror> now I can enjoy some chocolate
<bioterror> preferred application should call xdg-email?!
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> why o why there's no /usr/bin/x-emailer or something like that
<bioterror> it would solve alot of problems
 * r\wWorld is making himself some cookies
<r\wWorld> https://pragmaticattic.wordpress.com/2009/07/06/pistachio-almond-apricot-cranberry-cookie-thins/
<jmarsden> bioterror: There is /usr/bin/xdg-email -- it just doesn't "know about" Lubuntu and so when run under Lubuntu it defaults to generic.  Adding some Lubuntu-knowledge to the whole sensible-utils package would be a good thing, IMO.
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> and I tweaked the generic
<bioterror> there's sensible-browser as default :D
<bioterror> like wtf?! :D
<jmarsden> So submit a patch :)
<bioterror> there's really no patch for it
<bioterror> and lxde is still without a real email client and so on
<jmarsden> Sure there is, xdg-email can and should detect Lubuntu just as it detects GNOME and KDE, and act appropriately.
<bioterror> it should detect LXDE, not Lubuntu
<bioterror> but there's  no "default email client" for the LXDE
<jmarsden> Sure.  Maybe it could detect LXDE and then check for sylpheed and then thunderbird, or whatever set of apps makes sense.
<bioterror> yes
<jmarsden> No hard, just a few lines of shell script... so ... write the patch :)
<bioterror> for example SalixOS uses Claws-Mail for their LXDE
<bioterror> OpenSuse LXDE uses Claws too
<red_> g'nite
<red_> cya around
<bioterror> not so sure, but Mint 10 LXDE might use Thunderbird
<bioterror> that makes it difficult
<bioterror> with gnome you can call evolution and then thunderbird
<bioterror> with kde you can call kmail
<szczur> hmm, my firefox run mailto: links without problems
<bioterror> how about you chromium
<bioterror> your
<szczur> gimme 5 sec
<bioterror> you have 2
<bioterror> :D
<szczur> oh noes, mu synaptic's so slow
<szczur> i lost
<bioterror> synaptic :o
<szczur> i like it :)
<bioterror> sure
<szczur> hmm, i n chromium it starts up firefox, then thunderbird >_>
<r\wWorld> szczur, how did you install firefox ?
<szczur> sudo apt-get install firefox
<r\wWorld> well that install gnome among other things
<r\wWorld> will*
<szczur> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox
<Kras> yo all
<Kras> szczur are you there?
<szczur> Kras, hello
<Kras> yo
<Kras> moge na priv ?
<szczur> ooo :)
<szczur> nie ma problemu :)
#lubuntu 2012-02-20
<Guest63948> Hi all. Got a question. I wanna install vpnc. There's 3 packages I needed in Ubuntu, "vpnc", "network-manager-vpnc" and "network-manager-vpnc-gnome". Do I need the "gnome bits" for vpnc in Lubuntu?
<Guest63948> Hi all. Got a question. I wanna install vpnc. There's 3 packages I needed in Ubuntu, "vpnc", "network-manager-vpnc" and "network-manager-vpnc-gnome". Do I need the "gnome bits" for vpnc in Lubuntu?
<stlsaint> Guest63948: read what that particular package does and see if theres not another already like it in repos
<Guest63948> Do I need the "gnome bits" if I'm not using Gnome?
<Guest63948> If I mark "network-manager-vpnc", "vpnc" and "network-manager-vpnc-gnome" are also marked, but do I need the gonme bits when running LXDE?
<NyLes_> buzz?
<NyLes_> can someone goodhearted help me please?
<MrChrisDruif> !ask | NyLes_
<ubottu> NyLes_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrChrisDruif> What seems to be the problem NyLes_ ?
<NyLes_> i have an ol video card NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400, and it has a bug with the latest drivers..
<NyLes_> it works fine with the drivers at puppy linux.. how can i get it to work with lubuntu?
<NyLes_> MrChrisDruif can you help me?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know NyLes_
<MrChrisDruif> What drivers are shipped with puppy?
<NyLes_> MrChrisDruif thank you..
<NyLes_> i have no idea :(
<valdur55> NyLes_, puppy,, what version?
<valdur55> NyLes_, and do you downloaded package manager drivers?
<NyLes_> valdur55 puppy linux 5 something :D its Lucid Puppy if i remember..
<NyLes_> never heard of it? how to do it?
<valdur55> NyLes_, jockey-text :)
<NyLes_> valdur55 what's jockey-text? im sorry, i'm just a newbie :/
<valdur55> NyLes_, oh... what bug?
<phillw> From a thread marked [solved] I have one of those cards to in one of my machines. For Maverick you actually need the 96.43.19 which nvidia released a few months after Maverick came out (which is why it's not installed by default).
<phillw> The nvidia driver definitely gives better performance than nouveau. Download the latest legacy 96.xx driver from nvidia's website and follow their instructions for installation.
<phillw> The thread is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646166 it does involve some editing of the x-org file if it is out of range.
<NyLes_> valdur55 i don't particularly know, but what I know is a latest driver causes my video card to somewhat crash? it doesn't display anything on my monitor
<NyLes_> phillw i'll check on that, but can i really still download that so old drver at nvidia?
<phillw> NyLes_: it mentions getting hold of the legacy driver from their site - hopefully it is still available.
<NyLes_> phillw the one available at nvidia's site is 96.43.20, will it work?
<phillw> NyLes_: give it a try :) If you need an example xorg.conf file - try the Example A & C one at http://curubuntu.binghamton.edu/XORG/example-xorg_conf.html once you have the driver if you have problems.
<NyLes_> phillw big thanks :)) i hope all will be fine..
<NyLes_> i never thought nvidia still holds old drivers ^^
<NyLes_> phillw nvidia says they have a utility taht will guide me to config xorg, do you think its reliable? and oh i just found the exact version you said lol from nvidia site also
<phillw> use that guide, if it does not work, try the example A&C from that link. Oh, and do report back how you get on :)
<doda_> hi, what framework does lubuntu use for powersaving ?
<doda_> when i close the lid wifi goes down, and that sucks :D
<NyLes_> phillw yes i will, what do yu think if i try much older version? what is the oldest by the way?
<NyLes_> phillw is it fine if i installed lubuntu while nomodeset is on? because if i didn't activate the option all i can see is black?
<phillw> The recommendation from the thread is to use the 96.43.19 version
<phillw> yes, that is fine to use nomode set.
<phillw> once you have the driver in and configured, remove the nomode set and hopefully all will be well :)
<NyLes_> phillw, I'll be back tomorrow its late night here already,, big thanks friend..
<phillw> NyLes_: you're welcome
<NyLes_> phillw 1 more thing, should I stick with lubuntu or i should try ubuntu? which is better for my mobo? my pc is too old by the way..
<phillw> it's easier to have the same system on both, so stick with lubuntu.
<NyLes_> philw thanks for the opinion, thanks again ^^
<Error404NotFound> I am trying to upgrade to lubuntu so i can contribute to testing, but when i try it i get http://pastebin.com/HM9pgMA5
<holstein> Error404NotFound: you are trying to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04? using apt-on-cd?
<Error404NotFound> yes
<Error404NotFound> holstein: download alpha-2 for now using zsync
<Error404NotFound> downloaded*
<Error404NotFound> forgive my english, its 4am and i just wanna upgrade before i leave for sleep :)
<holstein> Error404NotFound: cool.. check out #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<holstein> i would just download a daily and install
<Error404NotFound> holstein: ok ^_^
<Error404NotFound> holstein: had this downloaded for some time, need to experiment and if it works get to daily.
<holstein> Error404NotFound: then, you should get a new one anyway
<Error404NotFound> holstein: ja wohl, mein Fuhrer :)
<holstein> ?
<Error404NotFound> holstein: means yes sir
<holstein> :)
<Error404NotFound> download daily build, 10m left.
<Error404NotFound> downloading*
<Error404NotFound> man, i am a shame to germans :P
<iceroot> maybe someone on 12.04 (installed with 11.10 or lower) can have a look here if i am getting something wrong https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/937248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937248 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-desktop is installing linux-headers-generic-pae" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> and installed the system with the normal kernel (not pae, not amd64)
<Unit193> 12.04 has PAE by default, as long as it's supported.
<iceroot> Unit193: i dont have the pae kernel but lubuntu-desktop is installing the pae-headers
<iceroot> and i dont want them
<iceroot> i dont see a reason to install pae headers but not the pae-kernel and i am still using normal x86 kernel
<iceroot> and i am not sure if i did something wrong of it is the normal case when you install 11.10 with x86, go to 12.04 and habe pae-headers but not a pae-kernel
<iceroot> and also its installing the normal headers
<Unit193> At any rate, they'll comment on the bug report.
<phillw> iceroot: I *think* you may have to use alternate.
<Unit193> I'd say remove it, see what happens. (or simulate remove)
<phillw> iceroot: I know a couple of the guys on the 'main' forum area have been installing non-pae lubuntu and testing it. But, I can get them to also test to see if that stuff is being dragged into an already small disk space.
<iceroot> phillw: would be great
<phillw> iceroot: is this yours? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/937248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937248 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lubuntu-desktop is installing linux-headers-generic-pae" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> phillw: yes
<phillw> okies, I'll ask for it to be checked.
<iceroot> phillw: thank you alot. i would do it myself but i dont have another machine here for testing (or some ressources for a vm)
 * uskerine looks for recommendation on the most stable office platform: libreoffice, openoffice or ibm symphony
<phillw> thanks for the bug report, at least there is something to go on instead of "IT DOESN'T WORK"
<iceroot> uskerine: libreoffice for the best supported in (l)ubuntu
<phillw> uskerine: libeoffice is now the most supported.
<Unit193> uskerine: Say in #ubuntu-bots "What is the best software suite?"
<uskerine> thanks
<uskerine> i will keep with libreoffice then
<uskerine> but i found it is not the most stable platform
<uskerine> it hang up after 5 min usage (consistent bug when you try to copy style from one cell to the whole sheet)
<Flazer> General question, anyone have issues trying to get built in sd card readers to work under Linux?
<iceroot> phillw: if i have bugs in lubuntu and i guess its not happening on ubuntu, can i also contact our qa-team about that? or do we test only lubuntu?
<iceroot> most of them are "i guess that lubuntu-desktop has a missing dependency and i guess its working in ubuntu"
<phillw> iceroot: is it only happening on lubuntu, or have you checked with ubuntu?
<iceroot> phillw: i can not check with ubuntu
<iceroot> no ressources
<phillw> iceroot: i know a couple of people who can - I have emailed them to check the bug report out. But, you must be patient - it could several days for them to get to my request.
<iceroot> phillw: of course, no problem about the time
<phillw> If you have heard nothing in 7 days, give me a poke in the ribs & I will check progress for you.
<iceroot> phillw: most of the bugs i know how to fix/life with them, its just "others should not get the bugs"
<phillw> iceroot: that is because lubuntu is for low-spec machines - but this discussion is better followed up in #lubuntu-offtopic and away from our main, logged, support channel :)
<iceroot> phillw: ok
<iceroot> and my machine is low spec :) (4gb /, 630mhz, 512mb ram) :)
<phillw> iceroot: please /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> phillw: no need for that, i will stop it
<iceroot> phillw: thanks for the help
<phillw> if the system is installing PAE onto a non-PAE system - quite simply, it is a bug. I have asked someone to verify it.
<phillw> well, not PAE, but all the 'bits'.
<phillw> more than that, I cannot do.
<taipres> i'm disapointed lubuntu live cd is cmdline
<taipres> don't get why you guys didn't copy ubuntus GUI live cd
<phillw> taipres: ?
#lubuntu 2012-02-21
<phillw> there is a lubuntu DE version, please ensure you select the correct one :)
<phillw> taipres: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<taipres> thanks
<phillw> taipres: you are welcome!
<blud> I just installed Lubuntu on my laptop and for some reason my TV says there's no signal coming from the vga out from the laptop
<blud> i guess I have to do something special for that on the laptop?
<holstein> blud: i would try just a monitor if you have one handy to confirm that the output is working
<blud> well i know its physically working because i used to output from it in windows xp , but, software wise yeah i dont know if its working
<blud> anyhow, i wanted to be able to pastebin some output and stuff, and I noticed the laptop wasnt online yet. Like I just did a fresh install of lubuntu and hadn't gotten the network working yet
<blud> when i try it says something like wireless networks   not available  firmware not installed
<holstein> blud: i would wire it up to both internet and a monitor and trouble shoot issues as they come
<NyLes_> !quiet
<NyLes_> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<NyLes_> what is the use of quiet splash option?
<NyLes_> ubuntu and lubuntu has the same terminal commands right?
<phillw> yes
<NyLes_> phillw: ow its you, still remember me? im still in the process of making my card to work, :( i followed the instructions you've given me but it didn't work.
<NyLes_> phillw: I also tried copying the xorg.conf from puppy to be use in lubuntu..
<NyLes_> phillw: what is the use of quiet splash in grub?
<NyLes_> phillw: ok now i know the use after removing it then boot lol..
<NyLes_> help me, lubuntu doesn't recognize my video card.. NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<NyLes_> how to backup xorg.conf
<smile> copy it to another location :)
<smile> e.g. /home/user/xorg.conf.bak
<Silverlion> hey smile ;)
<smile> Silverlion: hi ;)
<Unit193> !bootoptions | NyLes_
<ubottu> NyLes_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<novusordo> is there a panel addon to control sound? just installed the daily build, and had no sound control
<Unit193> Should already be one there. Also, type `alsamixer` in the terminal
<novusordo> i tried that, and found my sound card
<novusordo> (not in lubuntu right now, it was a live usb)
<novusordo> after turning volume up in alsamixer, there was no sound in youtube videos, didn't try any other sound-related things
<Unit193> Have to make sure none of them are MM muted too.
<novusordo> might've been it
<novusordo> i checked the default permissions for the live account and it wasn't allowed to use audio devices, so i gave it permission to
<novusordo> i'd assume that needs a log out and log back in, though?
<Unit193> That's a bit odd.
<novusordo> yeah, sort of strange. besides that though, i'm rather impressed with how far lubuntu has come
<novusordo> hats off to the devs
<Unit193> The few there are.
<gmannn> hi guys.
<gmannn> Any lubuntu advanced here?
<gmannn> I need some help with the volume indicators
<mysteriousdarren> gmann: what are you asking? or needing?
<iceroot> how do we handle translation? i found bugs in lxappearance but https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/lxappearance does not have a template
<iceroot> only upstream?
<Unit193> Well, with Lubuntu it can be hard to get what is "upstream"
<iceroot> lxappearance should be upstream in this sourceforge-bugtracker?
<iceroot> lxde.org
<iceroot> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Category:Translations
<iceroot> seems to be the answer i am looking for
<iceroot> i would provide a patch for upstream, open a LP-bug, link to the upstreambug. is that ok for you?
 * Unit193 not a dev
<Unit193> But sure, why not? :P
<iceroot> just fyi, "they" have an own translation project like we have on launchpad. http://pootle.lxde.bsnet.se/de/lxde/translate.html?match_names=check-isfuzzy,untranslated&view_mode=review
<valdur55> How can i get this yellow box on my lubuntu - http://i.imgur.com/m8xB2.png
<iceroot> valdur55: looks like its "tomboy"
<iceroot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tomboy
<iceroot> valdur55: seems its "xpad" and not "tomboy"
<iceroot> valdur55: its installed by default on lubuntu
<valdur55> Oh damn... yea it is xpad...
<gmannn_> Guys. Could you help me a bit with the Volume Indicator on Lubuntu?
<gmannn> Could anybody help me with the Volume indicator in Lubuntu? When I press volume down/up I want it to show the level on my screen
<uskerine> hi, i am trying to set up a fully managed service, who receives the popup window for the update manager? Only the user who installed the system or every user?
<iceroot> uskerine: every user
<uskerine> iceroot, how could i make that only one admin user receives such update manager popup? it will be a shared system and i do not want end user to receive those messages
<iceroot> uskerine: i think "dont start the update-manager program" for other users is the only way
<uskerine> so is that a resident program or is it in the session script?
<uskerine> how could i remove it?
<asmand> how on earth can dpkg be sooo slow
<asmand> wwaiting on something
<iceroot> uskerine: you could "disable it for all users" and call it by hand as the admin-user
<asmand> load in 7+
<iceroot> uskerine: i have disabled it and only using apt-get
<uskerine> ok
<uskerine> i see the "settings" button
<uskerine> thanks iceroot
#lubuntu 2012-02-22
<jiero> still lubuntu have crap default component  - gnumeric ...
<gameover1> anyone here?
<gameover1> someone?
<gameover1> any?
<gameover1> no human?
<gameover1> this is all a lie?
<gameover1> a lie?
<gameover1> really a lie???!!!
<gameover1> actually no one is here??!!
<gameover1> and those name is a lie??!!
<gameover1> only me???!!!
<gameover1> zup
<doda-> hi
<doda-> i'm here
<doda-> but i'm a newbie to lubuntu
<gameover1> you were late
<doda-> but shoot, i may know something :D
<gameover1> how much RAM is needed to use lubuntu
<gameover1> in 5
<gameover1> I'm gonna leave....
<gameover1> 4
<doda-> 128 mb
<gameover1> you just guessed?
<doda-> for like only plain desktop
<doda-> lol, no, i use it now
<doda-> don't be a smartass
<doda-> :D
<Unit193> !guidelines | gameover1
<ubottu> gameover1: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gameover1> why is my nick gameover1?
<gameover1> I typed gameover
<doda-> THERE ARE TWO OF YOU
<gameover1> I have a clone
<doda-> TELEPORTER MALFUNCTION, evil twin, do you have a beard?
<gameover1> nope
<gameover1> unit192: who are you and what are you doing here?
<gameover1> unit193: who are you and what are you doing here?
<Unit193> gameover1: Please read the guidelines so you know better how to act in Ubuntu channels, thanks.
<Myrtti> !guidelines > gameover1
<ubottu> gameover1, please see my private message
<gameover1> oh yes, I was wondering, why is no one answering me yesterday?
<Myrtti> because people have other lives, this channel is not solely for your use, timezones, or anyone didn't know the answer to your question.
<Myrtti> take a pick.
<gameover1> oh my, you're so harsh myrtti
<gameover1> are you Steve Jobst?
<doda-> plus lubuntu is a small channel, go troll somewhere else
<doda-> anyway, i wrote a message to the mailing list, seems like it didn't get senr
<doda-> *sent, its not in the archive
<Unit193> Bah, I should be sleeping already... How did you send it? Were you subscribed to the mailing list? If you can say the address, but adding NO_SPAM in the middle would be handy too.
<doda-> i subscribed, but for some reason the remind password option didn't send me a mail yet
<doda-> good night, will check that
<Unit193> Alright, the active one is at lists.ubuntu.com, don't exactly remmeber the direct link though.
<Unit193> Also, reminder that you'll have to send from the same email address (trust me, easy to mix up : P )
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. What would be the way to go about installing Lubuntu on a netbook (no CD drive), when you only have a USB that holds 188mb?
<head_victim> Mayazcherquoi: mini cd
<Mayazcherquoi> And I can not connect via ethernet.
<Mayazcherquoi> I was thinking downloading the mirrors to my HDD (2TB) and interface with that, then just use a local dir, but I don't know where the mirrors list is and if there are quite a few files? :S
<Mayazcherquoi> Or even if Lubuntu will recognise the drive.
<head_victim> The whole Ubuntu mirror including the CD mirror is only around 600GB.
<head_victim> I have a local copy ;)
<Mayazcherquoi> I just want what is needed on a desktop install :-/
<head_victim> Well, you could use the mini CD to install off, it's getting the other packages that will be harder to do if you're without the internet at all (no wireless even?)
<Mayazcherquoi> I mean, I could easily do it when installing Gentoo, but idk how with Lubuntu :-/
<Mayazcherquoi> I have wireless.
<Mayazcherquoi> Just that IIRC Linux sucks out of the box with wireless drivers :p
<Mayazcherquoi> (it's been a while)
<Myrtti> use the mini.iso, use command line magic to connect to wifi, rock and roll on apt-get
<head_victim> Well then use the mini iso to install and then see if it works.
<head_victim> If it doesn you can then install drivers you need off the usb you can reuse after installing
<Mayazcherquoi> Lol, screw this, I have another idea :P
<thor_> lubuntu 12.04. LSC (BUG) try to install libreoffice write, it dos not show in apps basket. Get this in terminal http://pastebin.com/MDFSHNqJ
<Pitmaster> hello there
<smile> hi :)
<smile> questions? :p
<Pitmaster> Yep
<Pitmaster> And I hope this is a nice place to return to without questions
<smile> Pitmaster: cool :)
<smile> go ahead :)
<Pitmaster> I want to install xbmc
<smile> Pitmaster: okay :D
<Pitmaster> but the only repository is for ubuntu
<smile> that's fine, ubuntu packages are also for lubuntu :)
<smile> brb :)
<Pitmaster> Oke
<Pitmaster> Maybe other people can look into it
<Pitmaster> apt doesn't want to install xbmc-data
<Pitmaster> It's a bit difficult because I use the dutch version of Lubuntu and the output is Dutch.
<smile> Pitmaster: i'm belgian :)
<Pitmaster> That's nice, Fr or Nl
<smile> NL :)
<smile> what's the error message? :p
<JadedJacob> Good evening lubuntu
<valdur55> JadedJacob, good evening :)
<pmatulis> where can i get the latest iso for testing?
<EvilResistance> pmatulis, you mean of 12.04?
<pmatulis> EvilResistance: you got it baby
<EvilResistance> dont do that :P
<pmatulis> he he
<pmatulis> ok, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<kubanc> how do i add application shortcuts to menu?
<holstein> kubanc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_don.27t_know_how_to_make.2BAC8-add_a_application_to_.22start.22_menu.
<david_j_r> Anyone able to say if there's a Lubuntu meeting later today (like in just under a couple hours)?
<smile> david_j_r: it's on the wiki, i think. :p
<david_j_r> Thanks - couldn't find it! Still can't. :) Got a link for agenda? (Lame, I know!)
<david_j_r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda - got it!
<david_j_r> bye for now
<smile> david_j_r: great. bye :)
<Unit193> That wasn't, I wouldn't think.
<Unit193> ...And that went to the wrong channel, sorry.
<guntbert> where can I set what shall happen when closing the laptop's lid?
<CTtechguy> you can right click on the power icon and set it under preferences
<guntbert> CTtechguy: no power/battery icon is visible
<vlad9001> hello
<vlad9001> from where do i set the prop for laptop lid ?! pls help
<guntbert> vlad9001: if you have a power/battery icon: right click on that, select preferences
<vlad9001> guntbert: no icon there... :)
<CTtechguy> guntbert: can you add it to the taskbar?
<guntbert> vlad9001: so you are in the same situation as I am :-))   please have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/71033/closing-the-lid-isnt-toggeling-standby-anymore-after-update-in-lubuntu-how-can   (didn't help me, but...)
<wxl> guntbert: i don't see you refuting the answers provided there. are you saying they don't work?
<guntbert> CTtechguy: I am trying (I installed lubuntu-desktop on a (more-or-less standard ubuntu)
<guntbert> wxl: they don't work for *me*, because I don't have /usr/share/applications/xfce4-power-manager-settings.desktop ...
<vlad9001> thank you
<vlad9001> i'll try
<wxl> guntbert: have you filed a bug?
<wxl> (i believe that if it requires further software, it's a bug, whether or not that further software makes it work)
<guntbert> wxl: not yet, against what package would I file it?
<CTtechguy> guntbert: how about ->  sudo /usr/bin/xfce4-power-manager-settings
<guntbert> CTtechguy: not here, apparently lubuntu-desktop doesn't pull in everything...
<CTtechguy> can you install it from the repo?
<guntbert> CTtechguy: if it is xfce4-power-manager, yes just installing
<CTtechguy> let me know if that works
<guntbert> CTtechguy: hm .. that gives "xfce4-power-manager is not running. Do you want to start it?", on affirmative answer it said something about dbus..., now it started
<CTtechguy> can you now launch it?
<guntbert> CTtechguy: yes, I launched it, made the appropriate settings and will test them - if it work I will be back in a minute - if not i will stay :-))
<CTtechguy> great glad you have it running!
<guntbert> CTtechguy: hey, it worked but I was offline so shortly that I was not disconnected :-)
<guntbert> CTtechguy: can you confirm that xfce4-power-manager is part of the standard lubuntu installation?
<wxl> guntbert: you'd file the bug against lxpanel as /usr/lib/lxpanel/plugins/batt.so is included with that package
<wxl> sorry for the delay had a couple things going on
<CTtechguy> yes it is a package in the standard install
<wxl> yep it is actually
<wxl> xfce4-power-manager: Installed: 1.0.10-5ubuntu1
<guntbert> wxl: if you read back you will see why it could not be there - so that might be a different bug - probably against lubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> CTtechguy: thx
<CTtechguy> np
<wxl> ahhh i see
<wxl> the power manager isn't running
<guntbert> wxl: not only not running but not even installed
<wxl> that's certainly strange
<guntbert> wxl: I installed lubuntu-desktop on a (more-or-less standard) ubuntu
<guntbert> wxl: maybe worth looking what else is missing (from the important packages :-))
<wxl> guntbert: well i will say this-- i've found that lubuntu on ubuntu != lubuntu
<guntbert> wxl: true, but I say: lets file bugs to get the funcionality users may expect
<wxl> guntbert: what ubuntu u on?
<guntbert> wxl: oneiric
<wxl> guntbert: if you installed lubuntu-desktop without recommends you would not get xfce4-power-manager http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> wxl: true - now one can argue if it really should be in the same class as abiword and ace-of penguins :-)
<wxl> guntbert: well, think about it this way-- not EVERYONE has a laptop. in fact, it's more likely people will use abiword.
<guntbert> wxl: I concede in regard to abiword, but ace-of-penguins?  But I don't want to fence words here - I will file a bug against lubuntu-desktop to depend on  xfce4-power-manager and not only recommend it
<guntbert> sensible?
<sere> anyone have experience gettingthe iphone4 to work
<Unit193> sere: This isn't quite the channel for iPhone (unless you want sync with Lubuntu), ##iphone may be better, or find even better one with /msg alis list *iphone*
<Flazer> how would i remove a package update from appearing?
<Flazer> example...i don't want to install the firefox/mozilla package updates since i uninstalled firefox
<Unit193> If it's uninstalled, it doesn't tell you about them. You may have missed a package, try dpkg -l |grep -i firefox  or sudo apt-get autoremove
<Flazer> thx, will try
<sere> when i try to sync my iphone4 i got an error saying "Unhandled Lockdown error (-4)"
<she-ra> how do i generate an xorg.conf file? I think I know how but i'm supposed to stop the gdm or lightdm service first but those arent in lubuntu apparently or something
<Unit193> lxdm
<she-ra> ok thx
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<DrPenguin> hey there.. I just installed lubuntu..   but im noticing the application launcher does not raise to the top when I open it with other apps running ona  workspace. where do I go to make it actually raise to the top?
<Unit193> Bug 769644 bug 889414 bug 884170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769644 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Alt-F2 (or "lxpanelctl run") doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 889414 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Run dialog opens up in the background" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/889414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769644 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #884170 Alt-F2 (or "lxpanelctl run") doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769644
<Unit193> Take your pick. ;)
<DrPenguin> o_o;
<DrPenguin> i may just opt for another application launcher then..
<Unit193> gmrun is a bit different, but still nice.
<DrPenguin> I like bashrun
<Unit193> Those are all the same bug, just reported many times.
<DrPenguin> Oh I assumed so
<DrPenguin> oh! gmrun! thats what crunchbang uses
<Unit193> There are many to choose from, just lxpanel has that by default, and comes with Lubuntu. You will have to edit .openbox/lubuntu-rc too (something like that, tab will help you find it)
<wxl> Unit193: you mean ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml ?
<DrPenguin> is that in /etc/xdg?
<Unit193> DrPenguin: That's in your homedir.
<DrPenguin> fraid not, there is no openbox folder in !
<DrPenguin> s/!/~/
<Unit193> wxl: I knew it had openbox, lubuntu and rc in there.
<Unit193> DrPenguin: wxl has the correct location.
<wxl> DrPenguin: ~/.config/openbox/…
<DrPenguin> that would be correct
#lubuntu 2012-02-23
<sere> when i try to sync my iphone4 i got an error saying "Unhandled Lockdown error (-4)"
<sere> any ideads
<Unit193> I do not have any ideas about the problem, but I could recommend you try #ubuntu as there are many more people, they may know a better place to direct you, and there is a much greater chance of one of them owning an iPhone.
<tibbers> i'm trying to figure out how to autorun a script on startup
<tibbers> i made a script and i call it in autostart but nothing happens
<tibbers> well, i am going to try changing ownership of the script file and see if that works. gotta reboot to test
<bs> i was trying to install a program called freevo from synaptic but it failed. Here is the relevant portion of the log: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929985
<bs> i dont really know what to do about it
<meemee> Hello!
<meemee> I'm having trouble disabling screen lock with xscreensaver. I've tried disabling it through the gui and manually through xscreensaver-demo but it keeps locking the screen...
<Unit193> bs: Seems a little like a bad package, but if you wait a little, someone that may know it should see that.
<Unit193> meemee: Lock on wakeup?
<meemee> Unit193: lock after exiting the screensaver
<meemee> lock is set to false in my .xscreensaver file too
<Unit193> meemee: Did you restart the computer/daemon?
<meemee> yep
<Unit193> Well, that makes a whole lot of sense there...
<meemee> could it be reading a different config file somewhere?
<Unit193> Shouldn't, and doesn't for me, but you can check with locate and grep.  There isn't something that's launching xscreensaver I'd guess? (Worth a shot...)(
<meemee> couldn't find another config file. I killed the screensaver process and restarted xscreensaver from the command line and now it's not locking anymore
<meemee> but I have the feeling it will go back to locking on computer restart
<meemee> I will try right now! BRB
<meemee> This is odd. When I activate xscreensaver manually (xscreensaver-command -activate) it doesn't lock the screen. But if I wait 5 minutes for it to activate, it does lock the screen.
<Fudge> ep yep
<FabianS> Hm. Who thought it would be a good idea not to show the actual partition sizes on the installation dialog of lubuntu?
<iceroot> !bug | FabianS
<ubottu> FabianS: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<FabianS> I doubt that's a bug.
<ASAPASAPASAP> ASAP
<ASAPASAPASAP> anyone here?
<ASAPASAPASAP> I hope somebody will answer
<Myrtti> well we don't know if we can help you if you don't ask your real question
<ASAPASAPASAP> I can't find my start menu on the panel below
<ASAPASAPASAP> it moved!
<ASAPASAPASAP> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/814/201202231925321280x1024.png/ see the left bottom below
<ASAPASAPASAP> none start menu!
<ASAPASAPASAP> myrtti can you see
<Guest55741> Hi all. Got a question. Is there an option in Sylpheed to edit a sent message as a new one?
<Myrtti> I know Claws does
<Guest55741> I used that option in Thunderbird quite often. Sylpheed should have it as well, I just didn't find it  yet.
<Guest55741> Anybody knows if it's there?
<iceroot> do we have a bug atm on 12.04 that all gtk apps (tested gedit and evolution) are black?
<iceroot> imo my lubuntu-theme settings are all on default
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lan-tunes/+bug/939454 seems to be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939454 in Lan-Tunes "GTK interface looks like shit" [Medium,Fix released]
<iceroot> its not fixed
<iceroot> maybe its this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/938472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938472 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "dialogs are barely readable-- grey on black????" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/930719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930719 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "black background in lubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<AngelForget> sera a tutti
<phillw> iceroot: the bugs in the artwork are being worked on, but may persist until after the beta 1 release.
<iceroot> phillw: thank you for the info
<kubanc> how do i restart GUI?
<valdur55> openbox-lubuntu --replace
<iceroot> kubanc: sudo service lightdm restart
<iceroot> might be lxdm instead of lightdm, depending on your lubuntu-version
<valdur55> after lxdm restart you need relogin and open all your programs again
<valdur55> openbox-lubuntu --replace reloads lubuntu's window manager, and you don't need reopen all your items
<iceroot> phillw: do you know the packagename which is causing this "black in gtk bug" so i can correct the bugreports
<phillw> iceroot: afaik it is lubuntu-artwork, it is deffinately the artwork team who are working on it.
<wxl> phillw, iceroot -- why do people keep suggesting it's gtk? wouldn't we have a problem with, e.g. pidgin??
<bs> how do i rename a shortcut on the desktop?
<bs> i tried the ways you would think of but it keeps staying the same
<Flazer> right click and rename?
<bs> yeah that doesnt do it, i mean it renames the file but the text under the shortcut doesnt change
<wxl> bs: how did you make this shortcut?
<wxl> better yet, bs, give me the results of doing an ls -al on it
<Unit193> I'd say open the desktop file in leafpad.
<wxl> so it's a desktop file
<wxl> ahhh
<bs> yeah, actually yeah i just went and edited it with sudo leafpad
<bs> that worked
<ptrkmj> I need to switch keyboard layouts. I've added "Keyboard Layout Switcher" to my panel but it doesn't work. I cannot change my layout to anything other than what's already set.
<bs> the gui makes it look like you can rename it in the properties but the changes dont stick, so you gotta sudo open it in leafpad, i should have thought of that sooner
<bs> oh yeah and... i guess a shortcut in linux is a link not a launcher
<bs> thx
<Pitmaster> Good day
<wxl> howdy
<Pitmaster> I can use some help with my network, is there someone who wants to help?
<holstein> Pitmaster: sure... wifi?
<Pitmaster> no, not the wifi that is broke. The wired doesn't go.
<Pitmaster> arp -a give ? (192.168.0.2) at <incomplete> on eth0
<bs> is there any way I could have the task bar be not "always on top", but also not be hidden when not in use?
<bs> like, so if i have a maximized program, it will go over top of the taskbar, but if i minimize all programs, the taskbar will be visible without me mousing over it
<bs> in otherwords, have the task bar be "always on bottom"
<holstein> Pitmaster: i would run lspci and look for the network controller... i would search around for a bug relating to it... is it something that broke, or never worked? have you gotten online and upgraded?
<holstein> bs: i thought there was a "allow to be covered" option... lemme look
<holstein> Make sure you have ticked the "Reserve space, and not covered by maximized windows" property in the panel settings
<holstein> bs: that is from http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions ...and i might be remembering settings from tint2 on my machine
<sere> my rhythmbox closes with an error saying no jack  server found...i dont want to use jack server!!!!
<sere> how can i change this
<holstein> sere: i would look in the config, and make sure you have not asked for jack support
<holstein> i would try and do the opposite from this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008910
<sere> holstein, i think it is not right because my banshee closes with the same error....where is the config or is they a gstreamer-properties
<sere> i actauly was already there lol but i couldnt install gstreamer-properties ...couldnt find it
<holstein> not sure... i use JACK all the time... and i use ALSA only all the time.. and pulse... never seen that error running rb.. what else have you done?... do you have another user account you can open and test?... will you try would audacious or with VLC to test?
<bs> holstein: when i tick that, the taskbar is always visible and the maximized window fits into the space above it. What I want is for the maximized window to cover the taskbar
<holstein> bs: yup... and thats what i have found happens when i select "dont reserve space"... other than suggesting another panel, i can only suggest troubleshooting and trying to get that option to work
<bs> holstein: there's nothing called "dont reserve space", only a thing called "Reserve space". Are you saying I should have it checked or unchecked?
<sere> holstein, audacious,vlc,mplayer, everything else pretty much works just fine ...i think if i could just get the sound server to use alsa or just the sound players it would work
<holstein> bs: depends.. i would say you *dont* want it to reserve space, correct?
<holstein> the way i read that... if it *doesnt* reserve space, then it should be able to be covered
<bs> holstein: yeah thats logical
<holstein> sere: likely.. did it ever work? or is this somehting that broke? do you have JACK installed?
<bs> but if i uncheck it, then what happens is the maximized window goes *beneath* the taskbar, because it's like the taskbar is "always on top" know what i mean?
<sere> holstein, never worked....i dont think so
<bs> i want the taskbar to go behind the maximized window, not in front of it
<holstein> bs: yup.. and i remember that being the behavior that i got... try messing with some more settings.. try from a live CD if you dont want to "break" it
<bs> unfortunately i dont really see any other settings that would affect this
<bs> maybe what i want to do is not possible
<holstein> bs: yup.. i remember checking a box that didnt seem to effect it at all.. like "use as dock"? something like that
<bs> yup
<holstein> bs: no.. i had that going on... i remember... in KDE, and in openbox with tint2... you can always just use another panel
<bs> definitely the wording of the setting suggests that the behaviour is *supposed* to be for maximized windows to cover the dock but they dont
<holstein> bs: you can *always* do what you want with open tolls
<holstein> tools*
<bs> yes but if it requires me to like change the code and compile the OS or something that goes beyond what im willing to do
<holstein> bs: this was back at 10.04.. i can try again when im home near and LXDE installation
<bs> what i meant was, "possible to do with stock lubuntu"
<holstein> bs: i did it with stock lubuntu
<bs> when you say another panel, do you mean like some extra panel program i would have to install?
<holstein> i just dont have it in front of me, or id already be telling you how
<bs> right
<bs> i see
<holstein> bs: have to install?... you can install tint2 and use it instead.. thats an option
<bs> for now i will just autohide the taskbar. Like, I dont "need" to have it the way I wanted, it was a pretty minor thing, but it would be cool
<ignoredthoughts> So i can't figure out how to configure NetworkManager to work
<ignoredthoughts> every time i type it in it comes back with nothing
<ignoredthoughts> I'll click run then type in NetworkManager and zip happens
<ignoredthoughts> and not the fun archiving kind
<ignoredthoughts> setting up wireless was kind of a pain
<Unit193> There's an icon in the desktop panel that works with it.
<ignoredthoughts> and i can only get a visual of my wireless in my panel if i go to Network Connection and set it to wlan0
<Unit193> `nm-applet` is the name.
<iceroot> wxl: i just saw that all my gtk-apps are broken, so i thought its for all gtk-apps and related to that topic
<ignoredthoughts> it seems to add a blank space in my panel next to the time
<ignoredthoughts> i click on it and it says no network connection
<ignoredthoughts> but i am connected because... well i'm here aren't I?
<Unit193> Is this an upgrade, or new install?
<ignoredthoughts> new install
<wxl> iceroot: give me an example and i'll check out what my experience is here
<Unit193> ifconfig and /etc/network/interfaces is a fun one.
<iceroot> wxl: gedit, evolution, nm-applet, keyring-password-dialog
<Unit193> are fun ones.
<iceroot> wxl: lxpanel
<ignoredthoughts> ifconfig?
<iceroot> wxl: everything black
<Unit193> Terminal command for info.
<wxl> iceroot: uh lxpanel? how are these broken? just everything black?
<wxl> wow that's craziness
<iceroot> wxl: with the default theme, no
<wxl> iceroot: roll back lubuntu-artwork and see what happens
<ignoredthoughts> what am I looking for with that?
<iceroot> wxl: but every else theme is "grey on black"
<ignoredthoughts> just shoots back the information regarding my actual connection
<iceroot> wxl: and where do i find the old lubuntu-artwork for 12.04?
<wxl> iceroot: synaptic makes it easy to install older versions
<iceroot> wxl: and where should that version came from?
<iceroot> wxl: in the repos there is always only the newest
<wxl> iceroot: um, the repos :D
<iceroot> wxl: the repos only have the latest version of a package
<ignoredthoughts> under my network connections if I choose wlan0 it brings up the icon showing my connection strength
<wxl> iceroot: i think you're confusing the way apt works with what is actually available
<ignoredthoughts> NetworkManager seems to be a blank square that says I have no connection
<wxl> iceroot: i say this from experience
<iceroot> wxl: /var/cache/apt/ was cleaned
<iceroot> wxl: and apt-cache policy lubuntu-artwork is showing the latest version only
<wxl> iceroot: naturally
<iceroot> wxl: and in PACKAGES on the repos there is also only the latest
<wxl> iceroot: you're asking it basically what's the latest version
<iceroot> wxl: PACKAGES is providing what is available
<iceroot> wxl: apt-get is ONLY reading PACKAGES
<iceroot> that is what "apt-get update" is doing
<iceroot> you cant rollback a package with the normal repos
<iceroot> you need something like archives.debian.org for ubuntu
<wxl> iceroot: i see 0.22~ppa8 as one such possibility
<EvilResistance> well...
<iceroot> wxl: ppa != main-repos
<EvilResistance> in theory yo ucan roll back... but that's only a theory
<wxl> iceroot: well that's besides the point
<wxl> i've done this with thunderbird before, for example
<wxl> from the main repos
<iceroot> wxl: thunderbird is something different
<wxl> ugh
<EvilResistance> wxl, it depends on what the minimum version is available in the repos
<iceroot> wxl: there you have thunderbird3 and thunderbird9 for example
<EvilResistance> and thunderbird *is* something different
<iceroot> wxl: a normal package only have the latest version
<EvilResistance> iceroot, what is he trying to "roll back"?
<EvilResistance> my scrollbacks are fragmented today
<wxl> there was something else recently that i rolled back as well
<wxl> but that's fine
<wxl> that's what i would do if i were you but i'm not so i won't
<iceroot> i will do some research on this bug tomorrow and will go to sleep now
<ASAPanswerNOW> Hot to install empathy IM in lubuntu?
<iceroot> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.1-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 1701 kB, installed size 5332 kB
<iceroot> ASAPanswerNOW: sudo apot-get install empathy
<ASAPanswerNOW> k tq
<downbeam> doesnt it come on lubuntu
<ASAPanswerNOW> can I have your baby
<ASAPanswerNOW> no it doesn't you stupid downbeam
<iceroot> downbeam: not by default
<ASAPanswerNOW> downbeam=8
<Unit193> ASAPanswerNOW: Be nice.
<iceroot> ASAPanswerNOW: please leave this channel
<ASAPanswerNOW> k bye
<downbeam> i have empathy on lubuntu... and i didnt install it
<downbeam> it might be a package tho
<downbeam> bye room
<pangolin> Not so sure telling people to leave the channel is the best way to handle rude users, but i do see why you did.
 * pangolin moves on
<iceroot> pangolin: i dont like !op so i think asking "with please" is a good way
<pangolin> iceroot: right, it wasn't worthy of an op call. We should be trying to instruct users in the Ubuntu way.
<pangolin> anyway, no biggie
<iceroot> ok
#lubuntu 2012-02-24
<immediately> I can't  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1 because none????
<Unit193> Try virtualbox, not virtualbox-4.1
<immediately> I did yup
<CellTech> I'm on Xubuntu. Should I switch to Lubuntu?
<holstein> should?.. you should do what you like CellTech ... you can have both XFCE and LXDE and choose between them.. id say LXDE is lighter... XFCE is more like gnome2 was if thats your thing
<Unit193> Ask that in the Lubuntu channel with no context?
<h4ckm3> I use lubuntu
<Unit193> Except far better ;)
<h4ckm3> lighter and faster!
<Unit193> Anywho, what makes you think you may want to switch?
<h4ckm3> LXDE is also what I use on this fedora16
<h4ckm3> very fast light and customizable
<h4ckm3> do it... switch!
<h4ckm3> or like holstein says, have both
<Unit193> Or stick with what you already know. :P
<h4ckm3> you won't learn anything that way!
<CellTech> Well I've seen all the 'buntu's are the same
<CellTech> some are just lighter and faster than others
<h4ckm3> lubuntu ftw
<CellTech> And that's what I know... Sorry for the 'flood'
<Unit193> Well, try a live cd, see what you like, the config is a bit different though.
<holstein> CellTech: the *buntu's have access to the same repositories of software... the look and feel are quite different.. for example, kubuntu and lubuntu... KDE and LXDE are quite different
<h4ckm3> true
<h4ckm3> kde can do some sweet stuff
<CellTech> I just like the software ease
<h4ckm3> but it is heavby
<h4ckm3> kde has a lot of good software
<h4ckm3> amarok for example
<h4ckm3> though they can be run on alternate systems, just with extra dependencies
<holstein> yup.. its all in the repos :)
<CellTech> I just like light and fast
<CellTech> And if lubuntu is that. I'm switching tonight
<holstein> id say lubuntu is the lightest and fastest buntu variant
<holstein> CellTech: but you dont need to *switch*
<holstein> you can check lubuntu out live.. you can install LXDE... you can install lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> you can have both
<CellTech> Yeah. But I'm a fan of 1 os per system
<Unit193> Yep, but you can check the live, just know Lubuntu is more configfile based.
<CellTech> Nice.. Thank you
<flamengo1> Hi. When I try to add-apt-repository I obtain that:  "raise NoDistroTemplateException("Error: could not find a " "   In addition, I can't manage repositories with synaptic (it doesn't open the popup for choosing them)  ... how can I fix?  (oneiric)
<flamengo1> solved, nm
<Unit193> Debian bug #513039 I'd think, what'd you do?
<ubottu> Debian bug 513039 in software-properties-gtk "aborts with "could not find a distribution template"" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/513039
<hyperair> hmm, how come lubuntu-software-properties is uploaded to the lubuntu-irc-ops ppa rather than lubuntu-desktop?
<thor_> Chromium BUG,signalsender shows is to high in powertop, my cpu fan run all the time. firefox dos not have that problem
<head_victim> thor_: if you think you've found a bug then I'd suggest reporting it against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<thor_> head_victim:  google chrome dos not have that problem.
<Myrtti> I fail to see the connection?
<KM0201> where can i download lubuntu 12.04?
<valdur55> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ - it's dailly builds.  For devs
<KM0201> thanks
<valdur55> Alpha2 : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/alpha-2/
<KM0201> the daily is fine
<valdur55> KM0201, join to #ubuntu-motu channel. There is Fixit Friday :)
<KM0201> meh, i don't really have the time to participate much anymore
<KM0201> wish i did, but i don't
<valdur55> KM0201, ok!
<KM0201> why is the install window for 12.04 black... you can't even read it
<KM0201> no ideas?
<valdur55> KM0201, known problem
<KM0201> how the heck can you see to even install?
<valdur55> Reboot -> Install Lubuntu
<KM0201> oh ok.
<valdur55> second option in splash screen
<KM0201> gotcha...
<KM0201> brb
<valdur55> maybe it works, maybe not..
<valdur55> but it doesn't load full live desktop
<KM0201> so who went and jacked with the installer?
<KM0201> it was fine the way i twas before.
<KM0201> now it looks like some emo kid did it
<KM0201> install ubuntu, or i'll cut myself
<valdur55> KM0201, try Alpha2 release
<valdur55> and then upgrade :)
<KM0201> meh, i'm using the current daily.. it's already installing
<KM0201> no big deal
<valdur55> KM0201, oh... you booted to installer mode?
<KM0201> no, i just booted live mode
<KM0201> again
<KM0201> you can read it, it's just hard.. gray on black is a little ridiculous
<valdur55> ohcibi, it isn't full black window?
<valdur55> Make screenshoot
<KM0201> sorry, past it... you said it was known so i didn't bother.
<KM0201> now (it's actually installing) it looks like the normal lubuntu install screen
<KM0201> hard to believe its almost april..
<KM0201> brb
<valdur55> KM0201: Hey! It's theme problem... just not more
<valdur55> KM0201: bugs on dailly builds are normal :)
<KM0201> yeah, but.. that's kinda ridiculous.. not that i'm overly concerned about it..
<KM0201> just hope it gets fixed
<valdur55> KM0201: new theme is not 100% ready :)
<KM0201> hmm
<tertl4> any possibility of an early release for new ubuntu?
<Myrtti> not really no
<Myrtti> why?
<tertl4> i am an eager beaver
<tertl4> i always want moar moar moar
<tertl4> maor ubuntu plz
<Myrtti> then go ahead and install alpha/beta and break your system :-P
<tertl4> ok, no
<tertl4> i would just install arch instead
<tertl4> or gentoo
<tertl4> because I like my life to be difficult
<tertl4> i put beach sand in my bed to make life difficult
<kubanc> how do i setup display resolution, because i can only have 640x460 and lower resolutions?
<holstein> kubanc: i would try arandr
<kubanc> holstein, the problem is that i also get unable to load X server diplay configuration page for Nvidia geforce2 mx 400
<holstein> kubanc: i would try forcing vesa with a custom xorg.conf
<kubanc> what if i try older drivers?
<kubanc> actualy i'm getting : Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<kubanc> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<holstein> kubanc: you'll need to try something to get different results.. the vesa driver is what should work with any hardware... but go for it!
<kubanc> holstein, OK, i'll try, can you give my some help. Probably first i need to do is uninstall nvidia drivers with command sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<holstein> kubanc: i would just use a custom xorg.conf that forces the vesa driver
<kubanc> holstein, i did sudo/etc/init.d/lxde stop and the sudo X -configure. And now i get number of creater screens does not match number of detected devices
<holstein> kubanc: not sure about your particular setup... i typically get a knoppix live CD when i run into trouble, and grab the xorg.conf from there... tweak a bit and drop it in to *buntu
<kubanc> not a bed idea :D
<holstein> kubanc: i think puppy linux could help with this too...
<kubanc> i just copy xorg.conf to folder etc/X11/
<holstein> kubanc: thats what i would try... i would familiarize yourself with where that file is, and how to get to it and edit it from a live CD... then, you can always go in and rename it *.bad or whatever and get back to where you are now
<kubanc> well i deleted nvidia drivers, restarted and now the display is OK
<holstein> yup... you likely dont *need* nvidia drivers... if you are here for the lighter desktop anyways
<pmatulis> where can i put a shell script that should be run when i log in via lightdm?
<phillw> pmatulis: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<pmatulis> phillw: thanks
<Unit193> pmatulis: While it's not quite recommended, if that doesn't work you can have a play with /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart just note that it'd be a global change.
<pmatulis> Unit193: the first method failed, trying 2nd one now...
<moes> Booting lubuntu-10.10 from live cd...high end computer boot screen show lubuntu-10.10 and o/s specs is correct...low end computer boot screen is purple ubuntu-10.10 and o/s spec are also ubuntu-10.10
<pmatulis> Unit193: and it worked, thanks a bunch
<Unit193> Great, just remember that's a global change, but glad that helped.
<Unit193> moes: 10.10? Would be better to use 11.10
<moes> Unit193, Please elaborate on how using a more powerful distro would eliminate my problem.
<Unit193> Lubuntu 11.10 is the up to date version, Lubuntu 10.10 is older.  I'm not talking about changing anything but versions.
<valdur55> Hey, Can someone paste  "bash -x xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com" command outpud?
<valdur55> output*
<valdur55>  `bash -x xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com`
<pmatulis> Unit193: re global change, yeah, it's to set resolutions on multi-monitor (with xrandr) and to set up a 2nd language on the k/b
<Unit193> valdur55: What part are you looking for?
<valdur55> all :). and use paste.ubuntu.com for copy-paste
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/ZUyuTW8E
<Unit193> valdur55: ^^
<valdur55> thx...but what destkop you use? wich version?
<Unit193> Lubuntu 11.10, but it's been over and under a lot.
<valdur55> Unit193, can you run this command again and with bash -v :)
<Migs_> i need sokme help you guys would be so king
<Migs_> kind**
<Unit193> !ask  | Migs_
<ubottu> Migs_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Unit193> valdur55: Not really though.
<valdur55> Unit193, it's not needed, i can check it myself :)
<Migs_> alright then man, was just bein polite like, there seems to be little or no internet activity on my lubuntu, how can i address this issue?
<Unit193> Lap...top, alrighty. That works I guess....
<ErrorX> Just discovered lubuntu
<ErrorX> lots faster then ubuntu
<phillw> ErrorX: lubuntu is a slimmed down version
<ErrorX> It's works fine
<ErrorX> Ubuntu is too heavy for me
<ErrorX> Are here users that switched for the same reason?
<gordon1234> Agree ErrorX, lubuntu is good ... a few little issues with lxpanel, but other than that really good for low spec pcs.
<ErrorX> may i ask what is lxpanel?
<Unit193> The panel at the bottom.
<ErrorX> I see
<ErrorX> Made some adjustments
<profus2> hi everybody ---> wanted to try out lubuntu live cd 10.10, no graphical interface starts, boot up ends on command prompt ---> any command to start graphics from there?
<ErrorX> 10.10?
<profus2> yep
<ErrorX> Did you mean 11.10?
<profus2> oh, i am not sure
<ErrorX> cat /etc/issue
<profus2> sorry, its 11.10
<profus2> @errorx: is this a known problem, should I invest in searching for a solution at all?
<ErrorX> I don't know
<ErrorX> but do you have the richt version?
<ErrorX> Cound you choose live or installation?
<profus2> I choose live, because I wanted to test it ----> Boot up startet but ended on command line
<ErrorX> Hmm, I am not known with this error hope someone here wil know
<profus2> thanks anyway
<ErrorX> Reboot may help?
<david_j_r> Anyone here who can tell me how to restart Lxpanel?
<iceroot> wxl: do we still need some debug on this "everything black" issue as talked yesterday?
<iceroot> david_j_r: lxpanelctl restart    should do the job
<david_j_r> That seems kind of simple. ;)
<david_j_r> But did the trick nicely! Many thanks. :)
<david_j_r> My icons all went AWOL, but it's back to normal now.
<iceroot> david_j_r: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825 that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 906825 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] lxpanel crashing randomly. High CPU-Load nothing is clickable correctly. Redraw fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<david_j_r> Hmm.
<david_j_r> Not sure, but could be.
<david_j_r> I use "autohide" and panel at top,
<david_j_r> and when it "dropped" down, I only had the wifi icon on the right and nothing on the left, but the menu would respond if I clicked where it was supposed to be. (Where the lubuntu logo is)
<david_j_r> No idea what triggered that, though.
<iceroot> david_j_r: if you are facing the issue again, can you look at "top" if lxpanel is going wild with 100% cpu usage? also what lubuntu version are you using?
<david_j_r> I'm on 11.10
<david_j_r> Just reading through the thread on the bug report.
<david_j_r> I'm not sure if that's the same as what I had, as I was able to click on things and get a response.
<iceroot> david_j_r: at the moment i am doing some debugging on that bug
<david_j_r> do you know how I could try to reproduce it?
<iceroot> david_j_r: ah ok, then it sounds different
<iceroot> david_j_r: i can reproduce "my" bug with "opening many programs and quickly switch between them using the mouse on the lxpanel entries
<Unit193> lxpanelxtrl restart, hit alt+F2 and type that in. Not sure if it's already answered.
<david_j_r> There's also this suggestion (a bit vague): [quote]steps to reproduce: produce a very high cpu load (in this case it was a very high io-load), then switch windows by clicking on the entrys in lxpanel, after some seconds lxpanel crashed (100%cpu load)[/quote]
<david_j_r> Unit193: yep, got that above, thanks (but "lxpanelctl" not "...xtl")
<Unit193> Typo, and faulty memory, time to get a newer model....
<david_j_r> ;)
<david_j_r> Got something funky happening now, but not a "panel crash" or the like.
<david_j_r> Got a bunch of things open, and I can Alt-Tab through them fine, but it draws the frames of each on the screen, and
<david_j_r> if I try clicking on the bottom panel (where the windows are), the there's no response at all.
<david_j_r> But my CPU is reporting 16% :)
<iceroot> david_j_r: yes i was reporting this "vague suggestion"
<david_j_r> Unless it was frozen, because it's working OK now.
<david_j_r> :)
<iceroot> david_j_r: but what you are reporting is exactly what "my" bug is about
<david_j_r> iceroot: the problem I have with Lubuntu is getting the high CPU load. ;)
<iceroot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<iceroot> ah wrong paste...
<iceroot> david_j_r: that is not a big problem
<iceroot> david_j_r: just copy some files, do "apt-get update" or something like that
<david_j_r> no probs - What I'm getting NOW is yr bug, but when I first came on IRC it was different.
<iceroot> just a little io-load is needed
<iceroot> david_j_r: i have a fixed packaged uploaded on that bug "only for i386, 12.04)
<iceroot> david_j_r: i was never facing the issue with my patched packages but the new packages from julien are reinstroducing the bug here
<david_j_r> I'm on an older Toshiba laptop (A100 Satellite Pro)
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 906825 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] lxpanel crashing randomly. High CPU-Load nothing is clickable correctly. Redraw fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> that is fixing the issue for me
<iceroot> and at the moment i am trying to understand why my packages are working but the latest ubuntu-packages (also containing that patch) are not solving the problem
<wxl> iceroot: i've heard of no such progress on it
<wxl> murmurings but that's about it
<david_j_r> I've got some real hanging going on here - one of the progs I started to up the CPU load was Stellarium, and its still in panel though I killed it in Task Manager.
<iceroot> david_j_r: because of the missing redraw
<david_j_r> Ah right - it's also in icon list when alt-tabbing through open apps.
<iceroot> then its not killed
<iceroot> !info lxpanel oneiric
<ubottu> lxpanel (source: lxpanel): lightweight desktop panel for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 483 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<david_j_r> although no longer showing in task mgr?
<iceroot> david_j_r: is it shown in "ps aux | grep name_of_the_program?
<wxl> iceroot: you're subscribed to this right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/938472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938472 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "dialogs are barely readable-- grey on black????" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> wxl: yes, i did the last comment and merged other bugs
<wxl> iceroot: thought that was you
<iceroot> hm, are firefox and thunderbird gtk?
<wxl> iceroot: i got a full (not virtual) precise install going on. going to try to emulate ppc in qemu and see if i can do a virtual install that way.
<wxl> pretty sure they are not
<david_j_r> iceroot: as I started lxterminal, stellarium finally disappeared.
<iceroot> wxl: i am facing that bug on i386
<iceroot> david_j_r: ah ok
<wxl> iceroot: right, that one is universal it seems-- there's also a confirmation on amd64
<iceroot> wxl: yes, i will update the tags because ppc is confusing (me)
<iceroot> done
<wxl> iceroot: check this out https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/gtk-native/ - makes me think that firefox is actually gtk
<wxl> actually i think i'll try running that addon and see what happens
<wxl> !
<iceroot> wxl: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/evolution-in-black.png i added that to the bug
<wxl> iceroot: despite the ubuntu in the url this is lubuntu, yes?\
<iceroot> wxl: of course
<iceroot> latest lubuntu 12.04
<wxl> iceroot: therefore the issue must be the gtk theme in lubuntu-artwork. makes sense.
<iceroot> wxl: yes
<iceroot> wxl: and firefox/thunderbird are using there own theme
<wxl> iceroot: right. unless that add on is implemented. i will try it out tonight!
<iceroot> wxl: everything else (gedit, evolution, nm-applet and so on) are using the lubuntu settings
<wxl> iceroot: what about chromium? is there a way to use default gtk?
<iceroot> wxl: i dont know, at the moment i am using this (strage) blue theme
<iceroot> have not found an option to use standard gtk from lubuntu there
<wxl> hold i have a lead on it
<iceroot> if you found something can you add that to the bug or write me a message here? i am out for today
<wxl> if you're registered i can send a message with memoserv
<wxl> or do you just idle away like the rest of us? :D
<iceroot> wxl: i am always online here, ssh + irssi ftw :)
<iceroot> + screen
<wxl> indeed, indeed
<wxl> + tmux!
<iceroot> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 508 kB
<iceroot> like this?
<iceroot> !info terminator
<wxl> yep
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (oneiric), package size 226 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<wxl> try it out
<wxl> it's very very nice
<wxl> it's a screen replacement
<wxl> not terminator
<iceroot> ah ok
<wxl> anywho click the wrench on chromium
<wxl> then preferences > personal stuff > appearance > use gtk+ theme
<iceroot> i will do
#lubuntu 2012-02-25
<iceroot> wxl: its not affected
<wxl> iceroot: that's what i find too oddly
<iceroot> wxl: its using the default lubuntu gtk theme without this black bug
<iceroot> i will post that on the bug and then go sleeping
<wxl> k nite
<CXIV> I made lubuntu on usb by usb creator and I cannot see my copied files on desktop
<CXIV> ls shows them on desktop
<CXIV> But they are invisible
<CXIV> How fix that?
<iceroot> CXIV: you are using an english system?
<CXIV> Yes
<iceroot> CXIV: because "desktop" is translated
<iceroot> ok
<iceroot> i have ~/desktop and ~/Arbeitsfläche and only ~/Arbeitsfläche is shown, everything in ~/desktop is ignored
<CXIV> Its lubuntu with persistant save
<iceroot> CXIV: do the files start with "."?
<CXIV> So should I made new user?
<iceroot> CXIV: are they readable by the current login user?
<CXIV> Yes , they are.
<CXIV> And I copied some folders there.
<iceroot> CXIV: plese paste the output of "ls -all ~/desktop" and "whoami"
<CXIV> ls shows them
<iceroot> !paste | CXIV
<ubottu> CXIV: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CXIV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/856007/
<CXIV> Its desktop
<CXIV> It seems that live user desktop is locked.
<Unit193> Mine uses ~/Desktop rather than ~/desktop
<CXIV> I will make new user
<iceroot> CXIV: do you have desktop and Desktop?
<iceroot> in ~
<CXIV> Desktop
<iceroot> CXIV: ls -all ~/Desktop
<CXIV> I pasted it :D
<iceroot> Desktop != desktop
<iceroot> so you changed it already?
<CXIV> Sorry
<CXIV> I forget about case sensitive thing
<CXIV> Its ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<CXIV> I haven't change anything
<CXIV> brb
<iceroot> CXIV: so when you put smething in ~/Desktop its there?
<CXIV> I made new user.
<CXIV> And i logged in again into live user.
<CXIV> And now I can see folders.
<CXIV> I will reboot now.
<ignoredthoughts> lubuntu is AWESOME
<Celltech> How do I change the clock to american time?
<Celltech> Clock Format %R What's it for 12hr time?
<phillw> Celltech: give me one mo
<Celltech> Ok
<phillw> I thought you asked a different Q.
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_have_an_English_desktop_and_I_want_calendar_week_to_start_from_Monday_instead_of_Sunday
<phillw> does the setting of the day of the week, I'll go get the time version for you.
<Celltech> Got it.
<Celltech> Lowercase r
<Celltech> Does lubuntu need restricted extras?
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<phillw> Celltech: only if you want to access the stuff not freely under licence, it can be added via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Playing_Restricted_Formats I'll let you guess which link to click on :)
<Celltech> I just changed the clock. Now I'm wondering about restricted extras. Do I just instal the standard ubuntu ones?
<phillw> Celltech: if you are running lubuntu... I'd suggest the lubuntu link?
<Celltech> Where's that at ?
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Playing_Restricted_Formats
<phillw> Celltech: ^^
<Celltech> Thank you
<phillw> all 4 flavours are listed
<Celltech> Link only opens chrome. Doesn't do anything
<Unit193> apt:lubuntu-restricted-extras?section=universe?section=multiverse This link does? If so, odd...
<Unit193> `sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras`  at any rate
<Celltech> That's better. Thank you again
<phillw> Celltech: chromium should just ask for permission
<phillw> if you say "yes" than it should get on and do it?
<Celltech> It's installing.
<phillw> Celltech: sudo apt get will do anything, just checking as to why the posted link does not.
<Celltech> I'm still learning the sudo apt-get thing
<Celltech> I just switched from Ubuntu, to Xubuntu, Just now to Lubuntu
<Celltech> in a week
<rawfodog> Does lubuntu run in seamless mode via virtualbox ? Do the additions work with it ?
<rawfodog> Ive only tried a real install
<phillw> rawfodog: I ran lubuntu in VB, it behaves perfectly, as would be expected from one of the ubuntu family. As to alpha's and beta's, well they are supposed to mis behave... that's why we have VB's :)
<phillw> rawfodog: just make sure you add the 'additions' to each VB and not to the core, as ubuntu has KVM in the core and they will not work together.
<phillw> you can remove kvm from the core if you wish.
<rawfodog> thanks phillw
<rawfodog> How do I specify that ? Won't running ./VBox___etc work ?
<phillw> rawfodog: I use
<phillw> used vbox from synaptics, then you get the newer version
<phillw> rawfodog: pop over to #lubuntu-offtopic
<rawfodog> so I cant get lubuntu guest additions working
<rawfodog> apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rawfodog> that worked
<rawfodog> thanks lubuntu room
<answerNOW> anyone here???!!!
<answerNOW> Asnwer me now!!
<answerNOW> HEy
<answerNOW> which one should I get? Windows (zip) ~8MBWindows (exe) ~8MBUbuntu PPALinux (tgz, 32/64-bit) ~12MBMac OS X ~6MBor get the source code (GitHub
<answerNOW> Which one?
<answerNOW> which one?
<Myrtti> huh?
<Myrtti> what are you even talking about
<answerNOW> which should I download for bitcoins
<answerNOW> I'm trying to instal bitcoins
<Myrtti> first of all, you need more patience
<answerNOW> Windows (zip) ~8MBWindows (exe) ~8MB or Ubuntu PPALinux (tgz, 32/64-bit) ~12MB or Mac OS X ~6MBor get the source code (GitHub
<Myrtti> answerNOW: well what do you think you should get?
<answerNOW> sorry
<answerNOW> whether ubuntu or PPA Linux
<answerNOW> or get source code?
<answerNOW> Windows (zip) ~8MBWindows (exe) ~8MB  or   Ubuntu   or   PPALinux (tgz, 32/64-bit) ~12MB  or  Mac OS X ~6MBor get the source code (GitHub
<Myrtti> heyheyhey, we saw that on the first try
<answerNOW> windows, ubuntu, PPA Linux or Mac OS
<Myrtti> and are you sure it's Ubuntu OR PPA Linux?
<answerNOW> so which one?
<answerNOW> yes! two links!
<answerNOW> one for ubuntu
<answerNOW> another for PPA Linux
<Myrtti> I'm looking at the website now, and it looks like it
<Myrtti> s Ubuntu PPA *OR* Linux
<answerNOW> k whatever but which one should I choose?
<answerNOW> I'm using lubuntu oneric
<answerNOW> 11.10
<answerNOW> which one?
<answerNOW> which one?
<Myrtti> patience!
<Myrtti> I could give you a quick answer so you'd stop asking, but I'm in the mood of showing you how to make the decision yourself in the future
<Myrtti> so
<answerNOW> so?
<answerNOW> you're slow
<answerNOW> very slow
<Myrtti> and you really need more patience
<answerNOW> I'm going to die!
<answerNOW> but I dunno when
<answerNOW> all human die
<iceroot> answerNOW: i told you some days ago to leave this channel please
<answerNOW> no no no
<answerNOW> That's harsh
<answerNOW> and not fair
<Myrtti> if I tell you that most, if not all packages that are labeled as "Ubuntu packages", work in Lubuntu, would you be able to make an educated decision which one you should use?
<iceroot> !guidelines | answerNOW
<ubottu> answerNOW: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Myrtti> don't even let me start by telling you what's not fair and what is harsh.
<answerNOW> what have I done, iceroot?
<iceroot> answerNOW: you called people stupid the last time and so on
<Myrtti> answerNOW: so, which link should you pick based on that information?
<answerNOW> ubuntu but I dunnow which one I should pick now
<answerNOW> iceroot, you don't have proof!
<Myrtti> THERE IS ONLY ONE LINK THAT HAS WORD UBUNTU ON IT
<iceroot> answerNOW: i guess the most important link for you is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<answerNOW> there is 2 version for oneiric? which one?
<answerNOW> 0.5.2-oneiric0
<answerNOW> or 4.8.30-10oneiric3
<Myrtti> "Adding this PPA to your system"
<Myrtti> "You can update your system with unsupported packages from this untrusted PPA by adding ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin to your system's Software Sources."
<Myrtti> there is a link after that text that says (Read about installing) - click it - it has information on how to do it.
<answerNOW> that is the problem, where is the ppa?
<answerNOW> sudo apt-get repository ____________?
<iceroot> answerNOW: in the answer of Myrtti
<Myrtti> all the information in the world is in your reach and available faster than we can type it for you, if you only search a bit, and use time in reading and understanding it.
<answerNOW> E: Invalid operation repository
<Myrtti> there is a link after that text that says (Read about installing) - click it - it has information on how to do it.
<iceroot> answerNOW: /nick readingNOW
<iceroot> answerNOW: if you flame people becuase they are "slow" do you really think that persons want to help you when all infos are already provided?
<answerNOW> I did this, sudo apt-get repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin
<answerNOW> E: Invalid operation repository
<iceroot> answerNOW: reread the text
<iceroot> !tab | answerNOW
<ubottu> answerNOW: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<answerNOW> hah?
<iceroot> answerNOW: apt- TAB TAB
<answerNOW> apt- TAB TAB
<answerNOW> what?
<Myrtti> answerNOW: the link on the page, it has a step by step instructions
<iceroot> !ppa | answerNOW
<ubottu> answerNOW: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Myrtti> answerNOW: there is a step 2
<iceroot> !addppa | answerNOW
<ubottu> answerNOW: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Myrtti> there is also a step 3
<answerNOW> no step 3!
<iceroot> answerNOW: are you a troll?
<answerNOW> no way!
<iceroot> answerNOW: ubottu told you the exact command
<answerNOW> I'm here for bitcoins and the nick said it all, ASAP
<Myrtti> I'm getting a bit bored at spoonfeeding
<iceroot> answerNOW: then read the infos ASAP
<iceroot> Myrtti: its just a troll, last time the same and he flamed people of being stupid
<Myrtti> iceroot: I'm trying to give benefit of doubt and assume good faith
<answerNOW> I'm not a troll
<iceroot> Myrtti: have fun :)
<Myrtti> although my good faith is running out very fast
<answerNOW> I'm suing you
<iceroot> Myrtti: but i am allowed to say "i told you"? after that?
<Myrtti> that was my good faith running out.
<Myrtti> sure
<iceroot> :)
<Myrtti> I knew it in the beginning, I just tried and tried to be nice
<iceroot> that is the reason why i am not an op
<iceroot> i would wait 10 seconds and hit the kick-alias
<iceroot> as it seems this "spaces between lxpanel when using xfce4-power-manager" is an lxpanel bug
<iceroot> after the latest dist-upgrade, if i move a window over my systray the systray does not get a redraw and i see e.g. my firefox on the nm-applet-icon
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<judgeKen> iceroot and myritti
<judgeKen> after I add repository and update..then?
<judgeKen> how do I install?
<judgeKen> what is the code?
<judgeKen> myrtti
<judgeKen> ikonia
<judgeKen> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:bitcoin:bitcoin
<judgeKen> then
<judgeKen> sudo apt-get update
<ngaum> I have a concern
<ngaum> sudo apt-get install bitcoin Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package bitcoin
<ngaum> sudo apt-get install bitcoin
<ngaum> Reading package lists...
<ngaum> Done Building dependency tree
<ngaum> Reading state information... Done
<ngaum> ikonia
<ngaum> well what happened?
<ngaum> E: Unable to locate package bitcoin
<ngaum> kghk
<Myrtti> you not only show a huge amount of inpatience, you're also incredibly rude
<ngaum> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin
<ngaum> sudo apt-get update
<Myrtti> why are you hilighting random people?
<ngaum> didn't work
 * iceroot is holding the "i told you trigger" again
<smile> :o
<ikonia> errr why did nagm just ping me ?
<ikonia> and I assume judgeKen is the same
<solojin> howdy there! loving lubuntu and just found this place. was hoping to get help with a small matter. :D
<solojin> im using wine and im trying to move a few files around in the "virtual" c drive but whenever i open the c drive it opens in my chromium browser, anyone know how to get it to open in a regular window so i can move a few things around?
<smile> solojin: just start pcmanfm (file manager) and go to /home/user/.config/wine
<smile> there is a c directory in it i think :)
<solojin> right
<solojin> but when i click the c drive it opens in my web browser
<solojin> and i cant copy or paste anything from file manager to the web browser lol
<smile> xD
<smile> solojin: you tried right click => open? ;)
<smile> (in pcmanfm :p )
<solojin> yeah :D
<solojin> and in the .config folder there is no wine folder
<solojin> theres a .wine folder in the same directory as the .config tho
<solojin> the path i was trying was menu://applications/wine-wine
<Myrtti> I thought it was .wine/drive_c/
<solojin> strangely my files arent in that directory
<solojin> but when i browse to them through menu://applications/wine-wine i can see them in my web browser lol
<solojin> ok well i guess what im really doing is using winetricks to browse the files
<solojin> so the wierd thing is i can use winetricks to find the files but then they arent there if i browse to them normally
<solojin> i give up good night D:
<thor_> How do get htop to run in lxterminal when click on the htop icon
<thor_> how do i
<thor_> i dont no howto
<jailtonpierre> I'm having some difficulties about icons on desktop. Can you help me?
<jailtonpierre> I'm having some difficulties about icons on desktop. Can you help me?
<jailtonpierre> nobody?
<phillw> jailtonpierre: what problems?
<jailtonpierre> I don't know how to create icons
<phillw> jailtonpierre: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_can_I_create_a_shortcut_on_the_Desktop
<jailtonpierre> for programs and folders
<jailtonpierre> Thanks
<jailtonpierre> I'll try
<jailtonpierre> phillw: thanks again, it worked
<phillw> yvw
<jailtonpierre> you know anything about a lubuntu software center?
<phillw> jailtonpierre: yeah, it is a low resource version of the ubuntu software center.
<jailtonpierre> but is it working?
<milen8204> hello all how can I set desktop change to be whit Ctrl+ALt+Left not whit mouse scroll ?
<milen8204> how can I share a afolder in Lubuntu ?
<ignoredthoughts> Celltech: how much RAM is your Lubuntu using at idle?
<Boris_> hello
<Boris_> i need some help if possible...
<Boris_> i'm running on lubuntu and i updated to 11.10 when it was released and had no issue
<valdur55> And what is your issue?
<Boris_> a few days ago, i had to create an user account for a friend with limited acces and i deleted it later
<Boris_> but now i can't log in
<Boris_> i've tried to change password using the recovery mode but dosen't change anything
<valdur55> can you login with you limited account?
<Boris_> i delete the limited account a few daays ago
<Boris_> i found out on the web that it's was u know bug and a searched for a solution but nothing i've tried has worked
<Boris_> *a known bug
<valdur55> Boris_, maybe you get your answer on #ubuntu room.
<Boris_> i heard it was a bug with a file named Xauthority but can't find it
<Boris_> i'll go chack on that room
<Boris_> thanks for your help
<phillw> Boris_: it will most likely be .IDEAuthority
<phillw> Boris_: sorry for the delay, it is Xuathority, usually the permissions have been messed up.
<Guest15844> Hello all. Looking for assistance with Lubuntu 12.04 booting in Virtualbox. Is this the right place? Thanks.
<Unit193> Well, not if you don't ask your question...
<Guest15844> Thanks. While booting 12.04 is booting in VB I'm dumped to a CL. This happens in live and install options. Any ideas?
<Unit193> Big long thread in the mailing list, phillw may be able to remember some of it, but generally, it's a dev version, it's not going to work out the best for now.
<Guest15844> Not going to work best for now ... for VB in particular or booting in general?
<Unit193> In general, but he may have ideas.
<phillw> Guest15844: I have seen the issue mentioned - I'm trying to find a bug report for you.
<phillw> I can only find a reference for ppc
<Guest15844> Thanks phillw, appreciate the effort.
<phillw> Guest15844: can you start lubuntu?
<phillw> from CLI?
<Guest15844> The only command I attempted from CLI was 'startx' and it failed.
<Unit193> I got it to work once by starting x, then `startlubuntu`, but that was an odd way and a while ago...
<Guest15844> I'll give 'startlubuntu' a try ...
<phillw> Unit193: I'm also struggling to dust off my memory cells, it's been a while since I faced this one :(
<Guest15844> for reference: Originally got no boot, until manually selected PAE option in VB.
<phillw> Guest15844: try /usr/bin/startlubuntu
<Guest15844> Feedback: 'startlubuntu' from CLI give output - GTK warning cannot open display
<Unit193> Either `sudo service lightdm start` or `sudo X` and type the `startlubuntu` only for the second in another TTY
<phillw> Guest15844: are you using the latest daily for 12.04?
<Guest15844> iso date is 2/25/2012, d/l'd it about 30 minutes ago.
<phillw> Guest15844: it is possible the build has a major gremlin. Infuriatingly I do not have my VM's running.
<Guest15844> phillw - thanks. tyring Unit193 advice - gave 'sudo X' command - for clarity now I should go to 2nd TTY and issue 'startlubuntu'?
<Unit193> Might be worth a shot...
<Unit193> At best.
<Guest15844> Forgive me, how to open a second TTY from VB screen? Pecking around but no joy yet...
<phillw> Guest15844: when testing, expect it to break - the 'fun' is in reporting what broke & what you did to fix it.
<Guest15844> I agree.
<Unit193> Think it's the command char +F2?
<phillw> ctrl
<Guest15844> thanks, standby
<phillw> fortunantely linux does keep a few spare console logins :)
<Guest15844> sudo x - starts the boot process, but in locks with a blank screen (as far as I can tell) and was never able to switch TTY's <con't>
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8109343&postcount=2 ?
<Guest15844> sudo service lightdm start - command not found
<Guest15844> Unit193 - going to your link now ...
<Unit193> Hmmm... We should be using lightdm, but you can check in /etc/init.d/ if you really want (and sudo /etc/init.d/*whatever*dm start )
<Guest15844> Good info on VB TTY switching ... trying to boot again now
<Unit193> Well, it worked once, but not really sure I remember what I did exactly.
<Guest15844> got to a second tty and can also now see output on sudo x command - from 2nd tty startlubuntu gives: GTK warning cannot open display
<Guest15844> feedback on sudo x command: the boot seems to die on error - failed to load module 'vboxvideo' module does not exist
<phillw> Guest15844: that is a vbox problem, not a lubuntu one :(
<Guest15844> Could be my VB version (4.0.6). I think this is a little old.
<phillw> Guest15844: as I do not have access to VB, the best I can find is http://forums.funtoo.org/viewtopic.php?pid=4055
<phillw> Guest15844: yeah, it may be worth updating to the newest one.
<Guest15844> Got to go. Out of playtime for now. Thanks for the help everyone.
<thor_> I've just tested lubuntu 12.04 daily-live 64bit in virtualbox and come only to black terminal?
<valdur55> thor_, same here, wait next build.... startx fails...
<thor_> valdur55: Do you mean that it's okay tomorrow
<valdur55> thor_, maybe yes, maybe not
<thor_> valdur55:  ok :)
<valdur55> thor_, try startx and you get some driver failure
<thor_> valdur55:  've tried it and it did not help
<valdur55> did you get driver erros?
<thor_> valdur55: maybe but can not remember it
<valdur55> ok :). It's simpler to wait new daily build.
<thor_> valdur55:  indeed he he
<uskerine> hi, how can i config a given and limited set of applications in the launch button of the task bar for a certain user?
<uskerine> so that specific user can not access all installed applications but a few specific ones
<trakinas> hi guys! Im trying to start memtest, but it looks like it is doing nothing/not starting
<jason2007> did you try starting it threw terminal?
<trakinas> to run memtest with my system booted
<trakinas> ?
<trakinas> or in grub terminal?
#lubuntu 2012-02-26
<trakinas> well, gotta go. cheers all.
<danny> hello whats a good media player better then audacios for lubuntu
<Unit193> Media player? One of the GUIs for mplayer, or maybe even VLC.
<danny> well im looking for something like rythmbox
<Unit193> So not a music player...
<danny> um well i tried getting rythmbox but it forcecloses everytime i push play
<danny> and then banshee jsut wont work at all
<danny> and i audacios is just way to barebones for me
<Unit193> Wasn't there 'aqualung' or something like that?
<danny> not sure ill check it out though
<Unit193> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Unit193> And there's always moc...
<iceroot> FYI: we have a patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smile> hi all :)
<smile> questions? :)
<smile> ^^
<iceroot> phillw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878/comments/47 maybe you can support me by some testing/qa?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> because i am out of time today
<valdur55> iceroot, go to #ubuntu-motu channel.
<valdur55> iceroot, you can use launchpad build machines ... you don't need build items on your own machine.
<iceroot> valdur55: do you have some keywords top search for?
<iceroot> s/top/to
<valdur55> Packaging quide ...
<iceroot> valdur55: thank you
<valdur55> iceroot, wait.. i will give a link
<valdur55> iceroot, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<iceroot> yes!!!! its fixed, "my" packages are working without empty spaces
<iceroot> valdur55: thank you, i will read that and use the buildsystem the next time
<Akls> only mine lxpanel crashes when closing firefox?
<Akls> well, it restarts. so not a real trouble, but why?
<hmuller> Hi, I cannot get chromium to use the java plugin, have done a bit of research, testing with no luck. Can anyone assist?
<DottorLeo> hi!
<DottorLeo> need a hand for file manager
<DottorLeo> is it possible to put the search function on the gui of PcMan?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> who has skype on their pc currently ?
<hosoka> I am using 11.04 and cannot use my pulseaudio by default as a mic
<hosoka> how to enable the mic ?
<smile4ever> hi :)
<CXIV> What is default email cilent for lubuntu?
<smile4ever> CXIV: I thought Thunderbird? :p
<smile4ever> not included by default? :p
<CXIV> Its something on S.
<CXIV> I don't remember , but I need to know :D
<CXIV> Its Sylpheed
<smile4ever> CXIV: oh okay :D
<smile4ever> :)
<thor_> Will there come a trash on desktop in lubuntu 12.04 ??
<CXIV> lol
<thor_> CXIV: huh
<CXIV> Last time I used trash was an Amiga Workbench system :D
<thor_> CXIV:  wow that's a long time
<toscho> hello to all
<CXIV> Ai toscho
<thor_> hello to you to
<toscho> gwaterfall crashes my lubuntu
<CXIV> thor I guess you can check on youtube.
<thor_> CXIV:  year
<toscho> can anyone help me with gwaterfall?
<Louey> where can i get more mouse icon themes?
 * benoliver999 is gone: To the shops!
<blud> when I turn on my computer it just says "Checking for unattended updates" (or upgrades I forget) and then is stuck on that forever. I can't boot into X
<Silverlion> Myrtti <blud> when I turn on my computer it just says "Checking for unattended updates" (or upgrades I forget) and then is stuck on that forever. I can't boot into X
<Unit193> blud2: You try Recovery Mode?
<blud2> i am trying that now, i chose recovery mode and now i'm at the shell prompt
<blud2> but i dont really know what to do to fix the issue
<Unit193> /var/log/ could help some.
<blud2> which file in there should i look at?\
<Unit193> Should be boot, kern, but I don't think syslog would help as much.
<Unit193> For a while, I would remount rw, cycle networking, and it'd boot fine for me, but that's different.
<gossip17> ikonia are you here?
<gossip17> how about you iceroot
<Myrtti> why are you randomly pinging people?
<gossip17> who are you
<gossip17> you like gossips?
<gossip17> you like spreading gossips
<gossip17> ?
<gossip17> and there, calling ikonia once
<gossip17> calling ikonia twice
<gossip17> sold!
<gossip17> who is above 40 here?
<gossip17> 40 years old calling one
<gossip17> calling twice
<Myrtti> do you have an actual Lubuntu related question?
<gossip17> yeah
<gossip17> I do
<Silverlion> which one?
<gossip17> however
<gossip17> I'm scared to ask
<Silverlion> dont be ^^
<gossip17> myrtti banned me before
<Silverlion> ok, but no-one gets banned here without a reason
<gossip17> judgement fails
<Silverlion> depends. but this is the past. i believe we could help out with your lubuntu-question ;) ? so just fire away
<gossip17> how come I never see you before?
<Silverlion> gossip17 i am a person pulling strings from behind the scenes ;)
<gossip17> first few times I'm here....no one is here
<gossip17> no one I mean NO ONE
<gossip17> on my visit when I first come here
<gossip17> I check the nicks and save iit
<Silverlion> why? why saving the nicks?
<gossip17> cause I'm followed by judgement failure
<gossip17> I come into a channel and I save the nick
<Myrtti> right, so, the Lubuntu question you had?
<gossip17> so I can see who comes after me
#lubuntu 2013-02-18
<prpl> Hi, Lubuntu boots to desktop without password, as I selected during the installation. No I would like the password to be required at boot. I looked at the users and grouips but I am not sure how to proceed, Thanks for any help...
<prpl> now*
<prpl> Under the username it says password "Asked on login" but it'd not
<prpl> it's not
<thiefy> did you set a password when you installed the OS?
<thiefy> prpl
<prpl> yes
<prpl> but selected to boot without needing to type password
<prpl> It asks for the password for allother admin stuff
<thiefy> so in there, you set the password for logon, then you uncheck the box "don't ask for pass on logon" ?
<prpl> I must have...several months ago
<thiefy> make sure the 'don't ask on logon' box is unchecked for all your users.
<prpl> just one user...
<prpl> where is that box ?
<prpl> i'min user settings now
<thiefy> in system tools - then users and groups - then beside 'password' it says 'change...' click on that.
<prpl> ok
<thiefy> at the bottom of that lil window you'll see 'don't ask for it on login'   also, in there, make sure you enter it so that's what it'll be lookin fer on login
<prpl> thing is it says "asked on login" beside password
<thiefy> right. that's good.
<thiefy> click the 'change...' button beside that.
<prpl> and thatn other box isnt checked
<prpl> ok...so reboot ?
<prpl> ait seems that it already thinks that the password is required at l;ogin
<prpl> let me reboot and see if it needs the password
<prpl> lubuntu boots without password even though in users and groups it says Password: Asked on login and the Dont ask for password on login box is not ticked...
<prpl> says my Account type is Custom
<prpl> I would like the password to be required at boot time
<prpl> Shoul I change my password and try again ?
<thiefy> i guess, i don't know of any setting elsewhere that lets you get into the OS without logging in first.
<prpl> I am in the system though..I just cant add the password to be required
<prpl> I can open the synaptics and gparted they require the password and I supply it
<prpl> Everything works...and has for months...I just want to protect my privacy at boot ime now...
<prpl> time*
<prpl> This is a old stylus tablet hp tc1100 and I preferred to bypass boot login for ease of use. One less step. Now I take this tablet to work and would prefer the password requirement at startup
<prpl> Its not a deal breaker, but this option to change back to 'password required' should be click clo=ick done....so to speak
<prpl> spelling bad. sorry
<prpl> Would Chnaging the password while logged in be an alternative and then try again ?
<prpl> If I cfhange my account type from 'Custo' to 'Desktop User', then change password.I wonder if that will  then give me the opportunity to change password requirements at startup
<Tm_T> !away > dankest|away
<Tm_T> bah
<redtape-renegade> Morning... ☺
<Kuroda_Shun> hey quick question.. if I am greping a log, and I want it to writeout to a logfile named (todays date and time).txt I just need what is after >>??.txt
<Kuroda_Shun> please and thank you
<Unit193> bleh > `date +\%d-\%m-\%YT\%R`.log for example would work.
<Kuroda_Shun> aw cheers.. Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
#lubuntu 2013-02-19
<nicfer> hello
<nicfer> for a pc with 256mb ram I shall use the alternative install right?
<wxl> nicfer: i'd recommend it
<nicfer> also, I connect with an usb wifi adapter
<wxl> are you asking or telling?
<nicfer> does alt handle it? it's a rtl8187, dmesg tells me it's detected, but there is no iwconfig or something as far as I looked
<holstein> nicfer: you end up with the same thing
<holstein> nicfer: depends on the chipset... i would run lspci and search around
<nicfer> it's usb... rtl8187, kernel detects it but t
<nicfer> installer not
<holstein> nicfer: i just install, and use the network with the installed os
<holstein> i dont download with the installer
<Kuroda_Shun> I have a question that may roll oyur eyes.... If my work pc is set up exactly the way I want it.. Can i save my image as an ISO with all the bells and whistles attached so I done have to "remember" all the software I have installed?
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: sure... its open technology, so the answer is pretty much always yes
<Kuroda_Shun> holstein: yes... but what software does it?
<holstein> now, what are easy ways to do that? ..typically, one might use the synaptic package manager to "save" basically a list of what is installed
<Kuroda_Shun> i have a package list of my installs
<holstein> then, you could save your home directory, *all* of it... even the hidden files, and that would restore your settings
<holstein> when folks ask "how can i clone, or move my install?".. i usually suggest since its so close to what you would do for a backup, just take this time to make sure you have a good backup system in place
<Kuroda_Shun> but I would like to "package" it into an iso to share
<holstein> that could be as automated as using ubuntuone or something like dropbox, or literally dragging your files over to a USB drive
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: i have used clonezilla, a seperate live distro, for creating basically backup images of my installations
<Kuroda_Shun> ok. thanks for all the info
<holstein> since the linux kernel is modular, you can usually get away with taking a cloned install to another machine
<Kuroda_Shun> thats what I want to do
<holstein> there are also systems designed to do bacially *exactly* what you are trying to do, such as remastersys
<holstein> i have had questionable success with remastersys and ubuntu customization kit..etc... so i usually just either manaually backup my data, or do a clonezilla clone
<Kuroda_Shun> i dont really need to back up my data since i use Dropbox to work from.. But the package list is what I want to include in my .iso as well as the lubuntu install
<Kuroda_Shun> so it is all installed together
<Kuroda_Shun> ill read about clonezilla and remastersys
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: i choose not to do that.. packages change, and break.. and are you including a PPA? that could get problematic quick
<Kuroda_Shun> ohh didn't think of that
<holstein> but, anyways.. you can do literally any of the varieties of backup or cloing you want
<holstein> cloning*
<Kuroda_Shun> i want to keep it as slim limned as I possibly can.. to be able to re image my machine and be back up and running in about an hour :)
<Kuroda_Shun> *linned
<Kuroda_Shun> *lined
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: that also depends on what you want at the end.. how old your image is.. and how many upgrades are available, assuming you would want that
<holstein> if your image is 6 months old and you are on a slow-ish network, it could take hours to do "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<holstein> that is not something that you can change with software
<holstein> but, you can roll up whatever you want however you want
<holstein> what do i do? i keep a manual copy or copies of my actual "important" data and the actual install is more flexible
<Kuroda_Shun> that is how I do it already
<holstein> i have a small list of applictaions that i like to use, and usually install, but sometimes i dont want them on every reinstallation, or i find better solutions, or newer versions.. or older, more compatible ones for my needs
<Kuroda_Shun> but with a different linux image most of the time
<holstein> i think what you are looking for is your own OS
<holstein> and, you can see in a model such as any of the ubuntu variants, how challenging it can be to maintain that image
<Kuroda_Shun> yeah, i dont have that kind of time to spare... nice thought though
<holstein> not that you shoudnt try, or cant.. just that, ofr my needs, i find during maintaining those images, due to changes in my preferences, or upgrades or changes, i find that the efforts are a waste of time
<Kuroda_Shun> thanks holstein, you are always here to sort me out
<holstein> that being said, i dont reimage like 20 machines a month for a buisness
<holstein> in that case, i probably would want to do more work on the front end
<holstein> Kuroda_Shun: sure. anytime :)
<boyOfClod> new to l ubuntu
<boyOfClod> how to i change key layout after selecting try
<boyOfClod> *do
<holstein> boyOfClod: same as for a normal install
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/102344/switching-keyboard-layouts-in-lubuntu-11-10
<boyOfClod> smaaaaaaaash
<boyOfClod> :D
<holstein> boyOfClod: you can check out the #lubuntu-offopic channel for chat.. thanks!
<boyOfClod> failed to figure out how to alternate between qwerty and dvorak without manually changing in settings
<boyOfClod> necessary for other users
<holstein> boyOfClod: you can manually change is settings.. there are other settings managers
<holstein> boyOfClod: when you install, you can set that up for whatever user
<manOfClod> previously attempting to install lubuntu resulted in grub not installed
<manOfClod> reattempting, so far so well
<user> hello. Has anyone tried out any the latest 13.04 betas? Is 13.04 stable enough for home desktop use yet?
<holstein> user: i would use #ubuntu+1 for the upcoming not yet released versions of ubuntu
<holstein> user: its not a stable release, and "stable enough" is a matter of opinion
<user> thanks
<nicfer> hi
<nicfer> I'm having dependency issues with the alternative installer
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> nicfer: i would just install the OS, and dont add any extra packages there
<holstein> after you get installed, then sudo apt-get update and install what you want.. and all should be well
<nicfer> things like lubuntu-desktop depends on lxpanel-indicator applet but it isn't installable or similar
<holstein> nicfer: i would check the iso you are using.. and dont insatll upgrades while you are installing
<nicfer> I'm using a usb drive since this pc has no cd reader
<DonaldDuck74> hi all
<DonaldDuck74> someone knows how I can solve a problem connection with mimms
<DonaldDuck74> the error is : mimms  mms://url...wmv    Connecting ...libmms error:
#lubuntu 2013-02-20
<lubuntuPPCUser> hey all, odd bug.  When i play webm full screen in firefox i don't have any problems.  but if i play anything in gnonme player or vlc i can only see video on the top half of the monitor, everything below top half is frozen or black
<lubuntuPPCUser> on a PPC  G5  running 12.04 lts...all upto date
<holstein> yeah, its tough... ppc is just not all that well supported
<lubuntuPPCUser> yeah, its a miracle it even runs
<lubuntuPPCUser> video is also slow in FF.  So FF does it right, but jerky as hell.  no acceleration.  i got a 1.8 ghz DP.....there is no video this thing shouldn't be able to handle.
<lubuntuPPCUser> But 480p brings it to its knees
<holstein> well, "it" can handle it just fine.. but the software is not made for it
<lubuntuPPCUser> yup, but this is the only way to run a new FF on this sucker.....   last os x ppc FF is like 3.6....then there is the un official 6.0PPC  but now there are no browsers for os x ppc and flash stopped at version 10
<holstein> well, no flash
<lubuntuPPCUser> they dropped linux flash too, but at 11.2 and supposedly they are still going to patch/security update it
<lubuntuPPCUser> x86 that is
<lubuntuPPCUser> so does all the ubuntu software have to be compiled for ppc that's up in the synaptic package manager, or do i have access to everything the x86 guys do?
<Ez0v3rR1d3> i am tryin to set up a wireless router but cant do anything its hooked up properly but wont register any ideas what to do
<jarco> Hello, I installed Lubuntu on a very low memory system. (its really old). Any tips to saving even more memory? Currently I have it idling at 130 mb used
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jarco: beter choice add more memory
<jarco> No option. Max supported is 512 :)
<jarco> The system is ancient :)
<jarco> but its what I got here
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use with P3 and 1G rambus memory. Then i open flash game from socialnet it was terrible slow some time
<jarco> Yeah flash is a big no no here :)
<jarco> I only use the system to code. But as I code for the web my browser is a real memory hog. I switched to xxxterm for browsing but its still heavy.
<hpuser2323> How do I mount an android phone (LG Optimus p970) so I can mod the phone's filesystem?
<hpuser2323> I have the phone plugged in but it doesn't show in pcmanfm.
<hpuser2323> lsusb says:   Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1004:618e LG Electronics, Inc. Ally/Optimus One/Vortex (debug mode)
<LxKermit> does the repositories keep up a recent and good version of fire fox just by typing 'sudo apt-get install firefox'?
<LxKermit> s/does/do
<LxKermit> firefox*
<bzb> why is lubuntu running at level 2?
<bzb> shouldn't it be level 5?
<Myrtti> http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<Myrtti> 2-5 have no difference in Debian related systems
<bzb> Myrtti: thanks
<Kuroda_Shun> i want to grep a ftp log file from 4 different servers looking for one instance. I want to write a script to do this but the log file changes a once a day and it is ftp.022013 I dont know how to format my date to loog like grep log.(current date)
<Kuroda_Shun> *look\
<inductiveload> Kuroda_Shun: grep log.`date +%m%d%y`
<inductiveload> well actually grep [options] pattern log.`date +%m%d%y`
<Kuroda_Shun> that works.. thanks.. cept i need just the 13 from the year. not 2013.. is this possible?
<Kuroda_Shun> i got it.. thanks
<inductiveload> date --help gives you all the formatting codes in case you want extra kewl
<inductiveload> though that particular issue will be resolved tomorrow when it will say 022113 ;-)
<zleap> hi
<zleap> where is startupapplications widget in Lubuntu
<zleap> or what is the actual program that runs so I can try and start it from alt-f2 plese
<zleap> please
<zleap> hi
<zleap> how do i control what starts at login
<zleap> as in i hve skype starting,  it takes ages so would like to stop it loading
<d1mAs1q> hi all, please help me! i have MSI FM2-A75MA-E35 motherboard and lubuntu installed, and i don't have sound, maybe who knows why?) Sorry for bad English i'm from Russia :)
<Lu__> hi yall
<Lu__> is lubuntu compatible with lenovo laptops
<wxl> Lu__: nothing about either would make them necessarily incompatible with one another
<wxl> Lu__: however there may be some component that is trickier than others
<Lu__> oh ok
<wellnesstr> hello
<wellnesstr> could you help me ??
<wellnesstr>  i need to install a lubuntu version on my old pc
<d1mAs1q> hi all, please help me! i have MSI FM2-A75MA-E35 motherboard and lubuntu installed, and i don't have sound, maybe who knows why?) Sorry for bad English i'm from Russia :)
<sere> im on 12.4.2 and tryng to use my ps3 controller as a mouse and im not sure if this version uses hal, or what for auto hot plugging
<sere> i have no xorg.conf either
#lubuntu 2013-02-21
<billytwowilly> so I dragged a file onto vlc from pcmanfm and it dissapeared...
<billytwowilly> normally that plays the file.
<billytwowilly> this time it deleted it, or moved it some place non-obvious
<comradekingu> has anyone tried lubuntu 12.10 with unetbooting persistent storage UBIFS, seems like its not quite ready for prime
<thiefy> how can i make x11vnc start before i have to login to the desktop?  meaning, if the computer reboots, i want to be able to vnc to it, and then login to the desktop enviroment.
<thiefy> i've seen instructions on the net, but they are obsolete, they tell you to play with files that aren't there these days.
<jude0> mooooo, add a line to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<mooooo> i tried that.... failure....   though, i now just took it outta my autostart folder.   ~/.config/autostart
<mooooo> rebooting... see if she works.
<mooooo> works great. though, problem is, i don't have to login to the computer to use it.
<mooooo> ok, i was wrong. taht does NOT work jude0
<mooooo> i can vnc into the computer AFTER i log in just fine. but i want this to be able to vnc to the computer, and THEN login to it.
<jude0> mooooo maybe /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart
<mooooo> (i'm using peppermint) but it's the same as what you've said...   i see both dirs that you've mentioned.
<mooooo> i'll try it in the openbox autostart and see how that goes.
<mooooo> instead of /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart   i have this: /etc/xdg/lxsession/Peppermint/autostart    but i'll try it in here: /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart
<thiefy> how can i make a program run before x launches?
<thiefy> i want to have x11vnc start and be able for me to vnc into it - before i have to log into the normal desktop.
<holstein> thiefy: that will be simiar for all ubuntu/debian/linux
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83824/how-can-i-start-a-vnc-server-before-log-on
<holstein> vino is what i have used in the past
<holstein> http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<thiefy> holstein,  i did what the site says:   then at this part, i'll show you what i get....
<thiefy> Make the script executable with sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/vncserver.
<thiefy> Then, run sudo update-rc.d vncserver defaults. This adds the appropriate symlinks to the vncserver script so that it is sent the start and stop commands at the appropriate time.
<thiefy> Make the script executable with sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/vncserver.
<thiefy> Then, run sudo update-rc.d vncserver defaults. This adds the appropriate symlinks to the vncserver script so that it is sent the start and stop commands at the appropriate time.
<thiefy> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<thiefy>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]
<thiefy>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<thiefy>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5]
<thiefy> 		-n: not really
<thiefy> 		-f: force
<thiefy> The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<thiefy> it doesn't like taht update-rc.d vncserver command.
<thiefy> any thoughts?  i'll keep playing...
<holstein> thiefy: i literally installed vino and ran vino-preferences and used it
<thiefy> heh, i am reading vino is a good choice. but does it create another x session for vnc or does it use display 0 ?
<holstein> thiefy: i just logged in as whatever user i wanted
<thiefy> i am gonna try vino. this is just stupid....
<thiefy> holstein,  and i assume vino started up and allowed you to vnc in before you had to do the normal login to the os right?
<holstein> thiefy: correct
<thiefy> what about freenx  ? ever used it?
<holstein> freenx and nomachine
<holstein> its not vnc
<holstein> if you want it, its great... but its not remote desktop.. its forwarding a desktop session
<holstein> a lot like forwarding an application over ssh, but its an entire desktop
<thiefy> oh, i don't want that.
<thiefy> i want the vnc standard.
<thiefy> and i don't want another X to run. i just want to forward the one that boots.
<holstein> well, its quite nice. quite a bit more usable
<holstein> personally, i dont do vnc anymore.. its not usable for most of what i want to do
<holstein> i just forward one application over ssh, or use nomachine
<thiefy> what's the diff between nomachine and normal vnc?
<holstein> thiefy: as i said, vnc forwards the desktop.. allwing you to control a current session ..freenx/nomachin forwards a session.. its much more like a desktop
<holstein> what would i do? just try them both and see what fits your needs, and what works
<thiefy> what i am really only worried about is the method taht is lightest on the computer, and the fastest.
<thiefy> whcih is why i keep saying i don't want to initiate another x session... you know what i mean?
<holstein> depends on what you are wanting
<holstein> if you need VNC< then you need it.. there is no lighter way
<holstein> nomachine is faster feelling and seems more native, but its not vnc
<thiefy> i hear ya. i'll see how this vino goes.
<thiefy> i have to wait for a file transfer to finish before i can reboot and make sure it works as expected.
<Unit193> So are you looking for something like http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/ ?  (Don't use the Lubuntu/LXDM method)
<thiefy> i read that page, and i didn't do it cause        Put this in /etc/lxdm/LoginReady:       that part i stopped at cause that file or anything like it doesn't exist.
<Unit193> Yeah, Lubuntu uses lightdm, not lxdm.
<thiefy> lxdm and lxde are different right?
<thiefy> if i do     ls /etc/lxdm       or ls /etc/lxde     both return nothing (the folders don't exist)
<thiefy> that's why i said screw it to those instructions.
<thiefy> i'm copying a 2 gig file over usb 1.0. heheh. (old computer) after the transfer is done, i'll reboot and see how vino goes.  then if it works i can thank you muchly and we don't have to care about this x11vnc anymore. hahah
<kiwo> hi! How do you do to start an application at the boot?
<thiefy> put a .desktop file into ~/.config/autostart/
<kiwo> ah ok
<kiwo> it's simple :)
<thiefy> yar laddie.
<thiefy> hey holstein i have a probaly obvious question.... if i run a program like say transmission using   X over ssh and it's downloading a iso... then i close the window, it would close the transmission on the server right?  (i want to be able to run transmission, make it dl a iso, close the ssh, and come back (meaning ssh back in later) and see if it's finished downloading.
<Unit193> Yes, that would close and shutdown the application.
<thiefy> is there a way to make it not do that? heh.
<Unit193> Does transmission have a daemon mode?
<thiefy> yeah, it looks like it does. good thinking. thanks.   :    quantal (net): lightweight BitTorrent client (command line programs)
<thiefy> 2.61-0ubuntu2: amd64 i386
<thiefy> ^ that's transmission package.
<thiefy> holstein,  i have vino installed, i did the preferences thingy too. but i can't connect to it.  how do i know it is running at boot? and ready to accept my connection before login to the desktop?
<thiefy> holstein,  the preferences don't let me tweak much... like the port and stuff, so i'm assuming it's the default 5900 port...
<Unit193> You can check with netstat, and can check if it's even running with  ps aux | grep vino
<thiefy> mika@comcrap ~ $ ps ax | grep vino
<thiefy>  1458 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto vino
<thiefy> that's all i get.
<thiefy> so i think that means it's not running.
<thiefy> of course...
<thiefy> i want it to run right at boot - before i have to login to the computer.
<Unit193> !info transmission-daemon
<ubottu> transmission-daemon (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (daemon). In component main, is optional. Version 2.61-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 241 kB, installed size 581 kB
<Unit193> thiefy: I've never used vino, but I'd try having it run after lightdm with upstart.
<thiefy> uhh, i have a computer that is headless.  when the computer boots, i want to be able to vnc to it.  i can't go over to it, log in, then run back to my client computer and then do the vnc to it.
<kiwo> bye
<Unit193> (I don't do that either, I use ssh)
<thiefy> is there a way to ssh into it and do some command to log it into the desktop?
<Unit193> Well, you can start VNC, but there's no point to doing that when you can have that on autostart.
<thiefy> vnc doesn't start unless i login. that's the problem.
<Unit193> It's all in how it's setup.
<thiefy> if i go over to the computer, login to the desktop, go back to the client - then do vnc, it's fine. but i don't want to have to do that.
<Unit193> So if you setup vnc (via vino, or x11vnc after lightdm), you shouldn't have that issue.
<thiefy> i have setup vnc many times, x11vnc and vino - they work great AFTER i log into the desktop...
<Unit193> So if you use the method in http://seb.so/vnc-from-boot-without-logging-in-ubuntu-lubuntu-xubuntu-and-mint-lmde/  (again, not the Lubuntu/LXDM method!)  it doesn't work?
<thiefy> right.
<thiefy> i read that page, and i didn't do it cause        Put this in /etc/lxdm/LoginReady:       that part i stopped at cause that file or anything like it doesn't exist.
<thiefy> if i do     ls /etc/lxdm       or ls /etc/lxde     both return nothing (the folders don't exist)
<thiefy> that's why i said screw it to those instructions.
<Unit193> That's why I've said twice to ignore the Lubuntu/lxdm part of it.......
<Unit193> Lubuntu doesn't use LXDM, they use lightdm.
 * genii-around slides everyone a really strong coffee
#lubuntu 2013-02-22
<nasalyn> how do i make a lenovo win 8 preinst. computer run lubuntu?  failed with reboot for demo and install
<holstein> thiefy: i would try to connect locally.. see that the server is running.. ping from each machine
<dandyfloss> hello...
<dandyfloss> heh is everyone idling
<sue1> lubuntu os successfully loaded; how do i make a check of the drivers to ensure saliency in install?
<inductiveload> sue1: do you mean check which drivers you have loaded?
<inductiveload> lsmod will tell you which driver modules are loaded into memory
<sue1> i have a lenovo computer that may not fully function with lubuntu
<sue1> so i need a sound to test it with
<sue1> at leeast
<inductiveload> well, you could try to play a file with mplayer?
<sue1> sound plays successfully, any leads as to where else i should test before installing?
<inductiveload> depends on what you use it for
<sue1> laptop workstation
<inductiveload> i mean, what _you_ use it for
<inductiveload> test the things you want to make sure are working
<sue1> so much happy :D
<sue1> it even tooks a picture
 * sue1 selected install
<sue1> im a happy ass burger nau
<sue1> {
<sue1> (PROFFERS hug)
<sue1> (s)
<inductiveload> :-)
<sue1> i may not sue freenode after all
<sue1> for religiosu discrimination et cetera
<sue1> and other butthurt asshattery from ##windblows
<holstein> sue1: try the offtopic channel for chat... thanks!
<cerebrate> i didnt expect abuse on a network like freenode *sob*
<cerebrate> hu hu lu here
<cerebrate> lu peng
<holstein> cerebrate: try the #lubuntu-offtopic channel.. cheers!
<cerebrate> please elucidate location of profile photo
<cerebrate> or how to take another one to share over irc
<holstein> cerebrate: just open a photo taking application, such as cheese (installable if you dont have it) and post where you like (imagebin)
<cerebrate> aye aye,
<cerebrate> password prompt seemingly disappeared, something about updating software, alreadyhave synaptic running, couldn't i use synapic insteadt
<holstein> cerebrate: you can only install software from one thing at a time.. if you are updating, you will need to wait.. if you are installing cheese, you will need to wait to upgrade
<cerebrate> alritey
<cerebrate> how do i get quick launching icons for other apps et cetera on my analog to a taskbar?
<cerebrate> in lxde
<holstein> cerebrate: what other apps?
<cerebrate> xchat
<cerebrate> xterm
<cerebrate> emacs
<cerebrate> cant enumerate or elucidate others
<cerebrate> perhaps some functions like the one preinstalled on the analog
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<holstein> what do i do? i use kupfer, or gnome-do, or synapse
<cerebrate> no 'prende
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-2 (quantal), package size 810 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<cerebrate> i lack answersufficient research to effectively
<cerebrate> sorry
<cerebrate> i have issue with my touchpadh
<holstein> ^^ i use that instead of the menu
<holstein> i would read the link above for information about how to add items manually to the menu
<cerebrate> cant ask in ##linux how to disable touchpad , any leads-
<cerebrate> disabling the driver would stop the annoying malfunctions
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-touchpad
<inductiveload> cerebrate:  synclient TouchpadOff=1
<cerebrate> alright, functions nonannoyingly :D
<Ville_> hi! i've been trying to install lubuntu on my new netbook. The problem is that instead of launching to gui it sends me to a commandline enviroment. there it asks login and recognises the user i made while installing. any ideas on whats wrong?
<cerebrate> i want to extra beautify my lubuntu
<cerebrate> knoppix style
<holstein> cerebrate: try like this "i would like to make x look like y" or " make the panel this color" etc... as specific as you think would help the volunteers here help you
<holstein> Ville_: try nomodeset http://useranswer.com/answer/can-i-install-ubuntulubuntu-on-a-pc-with-a-video-card-that-is-not-supported-if-i-add-nomodeset-in-using-the-live-cdusb/
<zleap> what is the best way to upgrade nvidia drivers ?
<holstein> zleap: i just use the upgrade manger.. or sudo apt-get upgrad and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zleap> ok thanks
<genii-around> zleap: If you have successfully installed the proprietary drivers from Jockey, it will just upgrade them as needed through DKMS
<zleap> partrly as steam wants newer drivers
<cerebrate> i would like dark subdued colors on my 'theme'
<holstein> zleap: when updates are available, they will be there.. if you want something "newer", you can try the xorg ppa that steam suggests
<cerebrate> in lxde
<holstein> cerebrate: i would pick a darker theme
<cerebrate> i dont see any theme selector
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i would rather let the system do it and not risk screwing things up
<holstein> cerebrate: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=31312
<Ville_> holstein: followed the insructions, problem didn't goa way
<holstein> zleap: i have chosen to wait til i find i *need* to upgrade the drivers
<holstein> Ville_: can you get to the live CD desktop with nomodeset?
<zleap> yeah best way
<zleap> i don't NEED steam at the moment
<zleap> i guess the newer drivers will eventuallyfind their way in to the update stuff
<zleap> after they have been screened and know to work problem free
<holstein> zleap: depends...
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i guess i can just keep trying steam as it may have the new drivers already
<holstein> the versions (like 12.04) usually are "locked" or "frozen" and recieve security updates. but drivers like that might go differently
<zleap> well my system is working fine atm
<zleap> i do actually need to upgrade at some ppoiint and replace linpus with newer lubuntu
<zleap> it wants 304.22
<zleap> ok 304 is in additional drivers but is beta I will wait
<Ville_> Holstein: it gives error on update-grub command, cant get /cow-path
<holstein> Ville_: boot the live CD, and try nomodeset
<holstein> Ville_: boot the live CD, and after the bios.. tap shift til you see options at the bottom.. F6 is where "nomodeset" is located
<Ville_> holstein: it doesn't open anything to F6, only F-button thatt opens anything is F1 for help, in help I can acces pages with the othe F-buttons so physical malfunction seems unlikely
<holstein> Ville_: this is from boot time
<holstein> Ville_: when you have the machine *off* and the cd in the drive.. you hit the power button
<holstein> after the bios screens, you start tapping or holding shift.. then you'll see a menu.. at the bottom are options.. one of those options is F6.. in that F6 menu, you'll see "nomodeset".. select that and continue to "try live". *not* install
<holstein> see if you get to the live CD using nomodeset... or any other other other options there
<Ville_> found it
<zleap> lok
<zleap> linux file size 37mb  windows file size 210mb
<zleap> the 37 seems odd whenb you look at the versiob number being 304.37 but even so one heck of a difference
<Ville_> holstein: still launches to commandline
<holstein> Ville_: try "startx" and see what error
<Ville_> is it another booting option, or is do i type it to the commandline?
<holstein> Ville_: you can type that, right there, where im asuming you are only seeing a place to type things
<holstein> Ville_: type this... exactly.. "startx" without the quotation marks, and press the "enter" key
<Ville_> fatal server error: no screens found
<holstein> Ville_: what would i do? boot a knoppix live cd.. get the desktop loaded and looking the way i want.. copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from there, and put it in lubuntu which i would istall using the alternate iso
<holstein> Ville_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58488/x-does-not-want-to-start-at-all-no-screens-have-a-usable-configuration lists an xorg.conf file that i think would work
<Ville_> holstein: looking at the log file, I know that I'm way out of my league to find the specific problem. Your advice is to try a different distro?
<holstein> Ville_: my advice is to try the vesa driver
<Ville_> how do i try it?
<holstein> Ville_: using the live knoppix CD is an easy way to get a nice xorg.conf file, similar to the one above i linked, but one that you know will work with your hardware
<holstein> Ville_: you can use the xorg.conf i linked above
<Ville_> how do I edit xorg.conf?
<tagava> can i use password parameter in encfs?
<holstein> Ville_: you just put one in place.. like the one i linked above
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556278/ Ville_ , and you'll do that from the installed os that is not working
<holstein> bbl...
<Noskcaj> http://imgur.com/wVG3AmE
<Noskcaj> ping to anyone who is part of the artwork team
<zleap> does lubuntu offer the same install options as ubuntu as in install side by side and auto pull over files from a windows install ?
<Ville_> holstein: It went from bad to  xworse, it no longer gives me even the commandline, the screen just goes black. I'm calling it for to day and trying it next
<Ville_> time with just the basic ubuntu
<bastarden> hello...anyone knows what is the default root password for lubuntu 12.10 live cd?
<zleap> i didn't think there was a password on the cd
<zleap> it just boots straight in to it
<bastarden> i booted but when i try to su it requires a password
<bastarden> root/lubuntu is not working
<zleap> try no password just press enter
<bastarden> that doesn`t work either :(
<zleap> hmm dunno then
<bastarden> :\
<wxl> bastarden: afaik there is no root pw
<bastarden> yeah i figured it out now...tried sudo ...etc and worked...thks
<wxl> sudo passwd root works too
<bastarden> all good now...thanks again
<cerebrate> need to raise sound volume
<wxl> cerebrate: alsamixer
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. First time install of lubuntu and testing it out. Have a lot of questions . Any takers.
<cerebrate> o/
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<holstein> ^^ how to edit menu
<Vivekananda> holstein: was that meant for me?
<holstein> Vivekananda: yes.. that is how you edit the menu
<Vivekananda> holstein: nope I dont want to edit the menu. I want the upper panel bar to allow me to "move" the placement of icons on it as I did in gnome .
<holstein> Vivekananda: you edit that in the panel config
<Vivekananda> Second I need to employ keyboard shortcuts for some of the most common things. It was easy there but here I apparently have to write xml to do it ?
<holstein> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/464429-lxde-keyboard-shortcuts.html or exmple
<Vivekananda> On gnome I could right click on panel bar on any icon and it showed an option of "move" along with other options. I am not getting that option here
<holstein> Vivekananda: this is not gnome.. its different in lxde
<holstein> in lxde, you right click and change the order
<holstein> there is no "move" like that.. its lighter, which is a compromise
<Vivekananda> so no placement according to my wish . Ok. I was just making sure what I would and what I would not find here.
<Vivekananda> sure sure. Just makign sure
<holstein> Vivekananda: i cant imagine where you would want it that you cant get it
<holstein> you can add empyt space, expand.. remove.. customize
<holstein> its all open.. and there are other panels, like the XFCE one that is more like gnome2 was
<holstein> rather than just tweaking lxde to be more like XFCE, you might want to just try it
<holstein> there is "move" options in the panel... menu editors... and keyboard shortcut GUI
<Vivekananda> holstein: so what happenned is that Installed cairo doc and then removed the section of the panel that displays open windows ( like in windows) . When I did that all icons from the right ( viz the clock , shut down) just alingned themselves to the left. Now everytihng is clubbed together on the left ( my panel is at the top and horizontal)
<holstein> Vivekananda: you can just remove the panel config in your /home to return to default
<Vivekananda> oo ok so spacer helped me out
<holstein> Vivekananda: i would make a new user and test, or try the guest account
<Vivekananda> now everything is spaced out on the whole of the panel . That is better.
<Vivekananda> holstein: One biggie. Suppose I install say eclipse in lubuntu with different plugins as I did in gnome. will there be lesser features in its gui ? I might have misunderstood but read somewhere that the packaging of some programs is not very conducive to lubuntu ( eg awn ) ...
<holstein> no.. even awn will just be awn... awn needs 3d drivers in lxde or xfce or unity.. or gnome.. or whatever
<Vivekananda> Also what do I do about the graphics troubleshooting ( I am going to try looking this up online )
<holstein> Vivekananda: its the same
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ thats for *all* ubuntu's...
<holstein> common sense might need be applied when certain applications native to the desktop environments are referenced
<Vivekananda> I did not do any setups for gnome lucid though. not sure why the video is in slow motion now.
<Vivekananda> I mean for the video card
<holstein> Vivekananda: lucid is older.. that is the difference.. not gnome to LXDE..
<holstein> Vivekananda: you are on a different kernel.. different graphics driver.. this is not an LXDE specific issue
<Vivekananda> I have a lot of questions so keep on asking if it is okay. Pleas feel free to skip unimportant ones :)
<holstein> Vivekananda: you can install lucid, and get it back just the way it was, and install lxde and test
<holstein> OR, you can just try to find the proper graphics drive for your current system
<holstein> Vivekananda: ask away.. thats what we are here for
<Vivekananda> holstein:  I understand and hence trying to trouble shoot. I cannot so so many installs so fast coz it takes 40 mins for one install to complete :(
<Vivekananda> I am going to address each of the issues one by one
<Vivekananda> so first onto keybindings
<Vivekananda> I would like to install gedit though or something better than the lightweight one here
<holstein> Vivekananda: "better" is a matter of opinion.. just open the package manager of your choice and install gedit
<holstein> sudo apt-get install gedit
<holstein> to say "better than the lightweight one here" is uncessesary, since you dont know who of the volunteers here might maintain that package..
<Vivekananda> I just meant more suited to coding and things like syntax highlight and formatting. can the leaf thingy here do that  also ?
<holstein> i dont know.. install gedit if you want. or geany
<Vivekananda> I dont see a sound app for headphones/ mic etc.
<Vivekananda> I mean one that has options for them.
<holstein> Vivekananda: you can install pulse and install pavucontrol if you want/prefer
<holstein> otherwise, you can use alsamixer, or the GUI one
<Vivekananda> I dont know what the difference is between pulse and also but the video I tried running ( an flv) had no sound when trying pulse so switched to alsa
<holstein> Vivekananda: no.. lubuntu has alsa, not pulse
<Vivekananda> you suggested pulse above though ?? Did you mean it is not there by default but I could install it ?
<Vivekananda> One thing I want to do is add a terminal launcher to the panel on top. but it does not have that ( although it allows for creating customized launchers )
<holstein> correct.. if you prefer, and are used to pulse, you can install it, and pavucontrol
<cerebrate> operation already pending on potential playback of video recording dvd :/
<cerebrate> for like 30 minutes ;-;
<tagava> can i use password parameter in encfs?
<holstein> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> cerebrate: ^^
<cerebrate> y thank u :O
<Vivekananda> hey holstein you there
<Vivekananda> hey there anyone here. I was trying to include the keybind alt+a to open a terminal
<Vivekananda> it does not work
<cerebrate> id like that too
<cerebrate> maybe if we pool our research efforts we can achieve some sort of success viv.
<cerebrate> but holstein will just come up with the correct approach i guess
<Vivekananda> cerebrate: it was my bad
<Vivekananda> sloppy , very sloppy
<Vivekananda> it did work
<Vivekananda> In case you were referring to me above
<Vivekananda> anyone here
#lubuntu 2013-02-23
<cerebrate>   um
<cerebrate> if i hit alt+a it marks me as away on this client :/
<Vivekananda> ?? what do you mean ?
<cerebrate> i dunno lemme check
<cerebrate> i didnt keep a log
<cerebrate> but i thought i remembered you wanting alt + a to open a terminal for you :>
<Vivekananda> no no I meant that I just chose someshortcut I liked to call the terminal
<Vivekananda> I did not know if there would be clashes and all
<cerebrate> how do i do that (without exposing your particular choice)
<Vivekananda> yes I did want a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal for me
<Vivekananda> I chose alt a and now it does :)
<cerebrate> oh ok
<Vivekananda> I had to edit a file in .config
<Vivekananda> just add 4 lines to it . Was pretty simple thought but I messed up the first time by not addiing proper closing tags to the xml
<Vivekananda> so broke the xml :(. But fortunately had backed it up so now things are fine
<Vivekananda> Anyone here who can help me sort my graphics card out ??
<Vivekananda> cerebrate: you know something about the graphics ?
<cerebrate> i doubt i could assist but i'll try for you
<cerebrate> ;-; did not find a way
<Vivekananda> ?? way for what ? getting the shortcut working ?
<Vivekananda> or my problem
<Vivekananda> cerebrate: ?? did you solve the problem
<cerebrate> i dont know about the graphics card issues
<cerebrate> thanks; how do i set up a hotkey to open a terminal in lxde
<dorohoro> hi to allll
<Vivekananda> Is there a cpufreq scaling applet for cairo or lubuntu in general with colors and all.
<Vivekananda> anyone here
<Vivekananda> I am trying to use the guide here to tweak my graphics card https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Vivekananda> it talks about having na xorg.conf file and so I tried this site for it and got an errorhttp://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1492
<Vivekananda> error of broken pipes. Is someone there ?
<Vivekananda> anyone here
<Vivekananda> ??
<Vivekananda> hello
<Vivekananda> anyone ?
<Vivekananda> hello
<Vivekananda> anyone here
<Vivekananda> this is pretty slow and dying :( :(
<Vivekananda> I am a new user. someone plz listen to meee:(
<holstein> Vivekananda: its not an issue of anyone "listening"
<holstein> !patients | Vivekananda
<holstein> lol
<holstein> !patience | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<holstein> Vivekananda: what would i suggest you do? install and use xubuntu.. its not as light, but its much more like gnome2, and has a larger community
<holstein> Vivekananda: otherwise, patiently state your issues, and we'll work through them..
<holstein> Vivekananda: the custom xorg is usually for tweaking a driver, but it'll be the same for all the variants
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you have an older machine, you might just have bad video playback in flash
<Vivekananda> lol yep I should have that .
<Vivekananda> I only wish someone would say a yep or a wait and I am fine with waiting 10 hours or 20 :).
<holstein> Vivekananda: sure. then use a more popular OS.. use xubuntu.. or main ubuntu.. this is a small community, and you *will* be waiting around for answers
<Vivekananda> holstein: thanks for the comments. I do have an older machine but was working ok in lucid just 3 days back ( I know lucid is old too but not that old I guess 1!)
<Vivekananda> yep no problems now that I know it . I wonder though why people recommended this to me ( lubuntu) if is not a very active distro
<holstein> lucid goes EOL in april.. XFCE from xubuntu is arguably the most like gnome2, which you are used to
<Vivekananda> 3 people told me to go for lubuntu. I wonder why .
<holstein> Vivekananda: lubuntu is excellent.. its lightweight, and perfect for older hardware
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you are patient and resourceful, it is a good choice
<Vivekananda> ok then it is fine now so can I state my issues ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you are wanting something more like what you had (gnome2) and a more active community, try xubuntu
<holstein> Vivekananda: sure
<Vivekananda> I want something which is light and fast even when I run eclipse+ tomcat + sql server + other things
<Vivekananda> gnome even in lucid did not take that so I shifted to this. My system is not that bad and can take it although a little slower so here I am
<Vivekananda> there are a few differences and I just want to know what the best way out is for them. First I installed cairo dock so I can get to things easier. I found that it needs a compositiing thing
<holstein> Vivekananda: none of these will make your machine any faster.. it is what it is, and will run apps at the same speed, regardless.. LXDE is light, and doenst take up resources uncessisarily, taking resources away from other apps
<Vivekananda> so I installed xcompmgr
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you are interested in speed, dont use compositing
<Vivekananda> holstein: I understand and that is what my intention is too. Not making it fast per se !
<holstein> Vivekananda: dont use cario dock.. use somethin glike kupfer
<Vivekananda> kupfer hmm ok then I am going to download that and remove cairo
<Vivekananda> and remove xcompmgr
<Vivekananda> and try kupfer. Is it stable ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: you wont need to ask me that about anything i will suggest to you.. i wont suggest anything without telling you if it has issues
<Vivekananda> I will just ask you things I find different so I can know how best to tackle them here
<Vivekananda> oo k :) thanks
<Vivekananda> I needed to create custom launchers ( eclipse and all) and put them in the panel for quick opening
<Vivekananda> workaround for this ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: kupfer
<holstein> Vivekananda: you'll hit a key combination.. control+spacebar and type.. and launch whatever
<holstein> there are no ittle things to make, and click on
<holstein> no more mousing around.. just type and launch
<holstein> with little overhead
<Vivekananda> The thing is I have eclipse installed separately and so is sublimetext ( two I remember) If I have to type and launch I need to remember the whole path of all such apps !!!!
<holstein> Vivekananda: kupfer can remeber that.. or you can make a text file.. or just use the terminal and !
<holstein> Vivekananda: i ssh into my chat session, and i use !ssh
<holstein> usually, its the last ssh command in my history
<Vivekananda> yes but imagine having to launch any of the 50 or so apps I have without any visual feedback and relying on terminal. Even the terminal forget after a few days ( is it or weeks )
<Vivekananda> I have never done it before and I just wonder how much extra time it takes to do a ctrl R for reverse search and type the name of the program  ( sometimes not even the same name as I remember it ) and then
<holstein> Vivekananda: yup.. i choose to do that instead of maintaining little things to click on.. or having the overhead of my UI maintaining them
<holstein> Vivekananda: you are do waht you like
<holstein> Vivekananda: there are smaller docks.. i used to use wbar
<holstein> its nice, and you can put what you want in it.. doenst need compositing
<Vivekananda> good so that is one down
<Vivekananda> kupfer and wbar
<holstein> Vivekananda: also, you can use, as i suggested before, the XFCE panel either in xubuntu, or in lubuntu, which you can add whatever you want to
<holstein> you can add another lxde panel and load it up with what you like
<holstein> you can use tint2 panel
<holstein> you can use *any* launcher that doesnt need compositing.. unless you realy want/like cario, then use xcompmgr
<holstein> i use xcompmgr with my system.. though, i really dont need it
<Vivekananda> Yes I can do that but I cannot find a way to put in custom launchers. If I could then that would be the best for me but I am certainly going to give kupfer a shot
<Vivekananda> I dont want anything that slows things down but adds nothing to functionality ( I have decided this for now :))
<Vivekananda> can I somehow put custom launchers in the panel ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: you just tell me clearly where you want what
<Vivekananda> I want an eclipse launcher in the panel
<holstein> Vivekananda: its all open.. yo can literally do whatever you have the patients to learn how to do
<Vivekananda> ok
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=96252
<Vivekananda> ok that helps.
<Vivekananda> I wanted to have shortcuts to my drives on the desktop. how do I do that ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: its a right-click option in xubuntu... again, this is anther question easily solved with a heavier DE
<Vivekananda> that is a smaller issue though. A bigger and more important is I need to have a dropbox folder installed and regularly synced also visually or somehow showing me that it is in sync or syncing. This is vital
<Vivekananda> dropbox again would be for a heavier ide ?? :( right ?
<Vivekananda> gnome made me this :)
<Vivekananda> but I want to be more independent and learn how other people manage and even like these lighter ides
<holstein> Vivekananda: xfce is the closest to emulating gnome2
<Vivekananda> if it was nto convenient for them they would not use them right ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: the reason folks use LXDE is because its light.. there are certain compromises.. desktop icon is one of those
<holstein> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=85098.0
<holstein> no file manager is drawing anything on the desktop, taking up resources
<holstein> and thats is "light"
<holstein> when you go adding functionality like that, i think one might as well just use XFCE
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=69814
<Vivekananda> holstein: nope I am not going to but kind of curious mostly about the thing that all users would need functions like that. E.g . if you had a dropbox folder and doing assignments or projects and storing it in there, you would certainly like to know when the sync finished so you can turn off or hibernate the comp
<holstein> you can use nautilus, but nautilus is heavy, and takes over everything...
<holstein> Vivekananda: i use a dropbox script that i found using crunchbang, for using dropbox with thunar in openbox
<Vivekananda> nope. No nautilus for me :). I did try and it wanted me to install everything ( 380megs) so I stopped it short
<Vivekananda> what does the script do ? Does it display reminders about sync ?
<Vivekananda> or syncing or something ?
<holstein> http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/add_desktop_icons
<holstein> Vivekananda: it does simliar to what dropbox does in nautilus, but in the ligher filemanager
<holstein> Vivekananda: pcmanfm will draw a desktop
<Vivekananda> isnt pcmanfm installed by default in lubuntu ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: i dont remember which.. you can check, and choose to have it draw them.. or install it, and have it draw them
<Vivekananda> I already have it in my system. what does it mean pcmanfm will "draw a desktop" ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: if you want desktop icons, like you asked.. it will do that for you in LXDE
<Vivekananda> ok so I have it and gave it the command pcfman --desktop like on the site
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/PCManFM
<holstein> http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osDesktopLubuntu.php
<Vivekananda> I am bookmarkign all these pages for further reading and solving problems later
<Vivekananda> the big issue for me was dropbox sync to work . a good substitute for ms office ( for this particular program I am not worried about memory but I need something good so installed libreoffice)
<Vivekananda> and also making my computer smoother. It is fast enough but stutters.
<holstein> well, dropbox is working.. it'll work in the background on a server
<holstein> what you are looking for is somthing that shows you feedback in a GUI that its working
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49531/how-can-i-integrate-dropbox-with-pcmanfm
<Vivekananda> I will leave the rest of the issues for later. I need some sort of feedback that syncing is done ( so I can be sure I will get the files elsewhere and go to sleep :) )
<holstein> Vivekananda: msoffice can be run online
<holstein> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/web-apps/
<holstein> i just use libreoffice.. or google docs
<Vivekananda> yes but I would like to have something with a full fledged formattting options and also tex formatting and stuff for the projects and stuff I have to do for college
<Vivekananda> I dont want to depend on internet for such things as important assignments / hw
<holstein> Vivekananda: the first link is office.. the actual office.. i do formatting in all of them
<holstein> Vivekananda: libreoffice is stand alone
<Vivekananda> isnt the web office limited in usage. I have a college account for msonline and I saw that office there is limited ( functional sure but limited )
<Vivekananda> I have a students account on it
<Vivekananda> libreoffice will have to do for now I guess. I also have to format ppts and resume's
<holstein> Vivekananda: i dont use MS word
<Vivekananda> you dont !!!
<holstein> i dont use it online, or stand alone
<holstein> i use libreoffice.. or google docs
<Vivekananda> omg !! that is new for me !! . so what do you use. ? oo
<holstein> ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: i use libreoffice
<holstein> Vivekananda: its not something i use "til i save my money up" or whatever
<holstein> i choose to use it
<holstein> i like it.. it works.. i prefer it
<Vivekananda> nice. But can it do all that ms office can ? formatting issues and stuff. I have faced a lot of those with openoffice but msoffice had so many easy and much extensive ways of doing the same
<holstein> i dont miss anything... you will have to install and try it and see for yourself
<Vivekananda> I already did and will be trying it this week itself. From an overview it looks very similar to openoffice
<holstein> Vivekananda: it *is* openoffice.. openoffice forked to that
<Vivekananda> o yes one thing I forgot to say. I used OO for quite sometime now and whenver I created a project with pics and stuff and saved as .doc or .docx it would mess up in so many ways I cannot even recall
<Vivekananda> my prof couldnot even open it on two separate occasions and I cannot very well send him a .odt file
<Vivekananda> he wont know what to do with it !! :)
<Vivekananda> but I am wasting your time and mine right now discussing OO. I need to get a handle on three important problems above and get some work done :(
<Vivekananda> I dont like the terminal on lubuntu. did you use something for that or did you stick with this one
<holstein> Vivekananda: i dont save as .doc
<holstein> Vivekananda: i dont need to.. you can though
<holstein> Vivekananda: your proffessor, and you.. and *anyone* is free to download ad run libreoffice.. free of charge
<Vivekananda> holstein: ok but I have to do submissions for school. I cannot do them any other way
<holstein> on any operating system
<holstein> folks like me donate time to make sure schools and students dont have to pay anyone to do that
<holstein> but, if you need/want to create .doc documents, you can.. you'll just have to be more cautious
<holstein> Vivekananda: i dont need to.. nor want to
<holstein> Vivekananda: i export to pdf
<Vivekananda> holstein: "There" I will venture to say, you expect too much !! ( from my practical experience). I have a younger sis and a very nice doc ( one of the top hospitals in the US)  but she does not understand why a computer needs to shut off from time to time and how that helps
<holstein> Vivekananda: you can ask if you can turn in pdfs.. you can try googledocs..
<holstein> Vivekananda: i dont shut off my computer
<Vivekananda> I know but you have different reasons. You wont go and put an ailing heating computer on the bed and block out its vents so that the bed andteh computer catches fire would you ?
<Vivekananda> but last and biggest problem for me. Making this computer run smoother. I unistalled cairo and the xcompmgr but they are still there . I guess I need to reboot to get completely cleaer of them right ?
<Vivekananda> Now onto the biggest problem of checking the graphics working
<holstein> or log out and back in
<Vivekananda> ok will do that
<Vivekananda> even for logout I have to go up top click on logout and then do what not. How do I logout using alt f2?
<Vivekananda> Before I do though I want to save a transcript of this chat
<Vivekananda> so how do I use kupfer?
<Vivekananda> I use alt f2 to launch it ?
<Vivekananda> then type the name of the thing to open ?
<holstein> sure
<Vivekananda> or is there any other better way ? oo I know!! I can set a keybind for it :). I tried it now to run logout but nothing happenned
<Vivekananda> :(
<holstein> Vivekananda: in kuper, there are preferences.. to have it run as startup
<Vivekananda> yes but how do I use it when it is running in startup?
<Vivekananda> I still have to call up the gui somehow right ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: the preferences panel, documentation, manpage or help will tell you.. but, as i said above, its control+space
<Vivekananda> there is documentation for it . I found it ! so will read through that now. also why did "logout" not work ?
<Vivekananda> also in eclipse ctrl space is autocomplete . What happens if I have eclipse running and do that keypress ;P
<holstein> Vivekananda: you can remap it to what you like, to avoid conflicting with eclipse.. or likely remap that in eclips if you prefer
<Vivekananda> hmm I guess will do that. You did not tell me of your choice of terminal for lubuntu. I would like to have a little decent terminal and not the one by default. It does not even have line numbers.
<Vivekananda> Also about dropbox showing it has finished syncing. Did I miss something you said about that ??
<holstein> Vivekananda: you can search and find whatever fits your needs.. i use the gnome-terminal.. though terminator is nice
<holstein> Vivekananda: there is a link above
<Vivekananda> I am thinking of terminator too.
<holstein> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/how-to-install-dropbox-in-lubuntu
<Vivekananda> for terminator??
<Vivekananda> that is for install which I can do. How does the syncing intimation work ? or will work ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: the link above i am referencing is for dropbox in pcmanfm.. from the crunchbang documents
<holstein> Vivekananda: anythig will work you choose to implement
<holstein> or, it will literally work out of the box with nautilus
<Vivekananda> ok so will have to see how it can display / notify that syncing is done. Can you suggest something off the top of your head of what I can try ?
<Vivekananda> creating a crontab script??
<Vivekananda> hmm not cron
<holstein> Vivekananda: i would try the one above that crunchbang uses
<Vivekananda> sorry for a stupid question but that link for crunchbag tells me how to make pcfman manage my desktop/ create desktop icons. But my question was about how to get dropbox to tell me syncing is finished for its folder
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49531/how-can-i-integrate-dropbox-with-pcmanfm
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=48209
<holstein> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=21171
<holstein> http://code.google.com/p/pcmanfm-dropbox-overlay/
<Vivekananda> thanks. will look into it as well
<Vivekananda> holstein: I am trying to locate something for lxsession-save --force-logout or lxsession-quit but nothing is there except lxsession-logout but it shows a gui choosing thing
<Vivekananda> cant I do this from terminal ?
<Vivekananda> I am back !
<Vivekananda> installed wbar but it does not run
<holstein> Vivekananda: a super bar is running
<holstein> ?
<Vivekananda> I removed it and trying to reinstall. Yes it said using superbar
<Vivekananda> using a superbar whatever that means
<holstein> Vivekananda: you dont need to reinsatll
<holstein> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/wbar.1.html
<holstein> wbar -above-desk
<Vivekananda> yep I tried that myself !! I did show it . Do I have to configure this manually? each time ?
<Vivekananda> I want it on the left and autohidden and if possible separated apps by a separater
<holstein> Vivekananda: ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: you dont have to do anything
<holstein> you dont have to use it
<holstein> you can "configure" it the one time,and set it to autostart
<holstein> Vivekananda: its open.. you can make it look literally however you want
<holstein> the good thing about wbar is that its light, and simple
<holstein> if its already not working for you, just remove it, and go back to cario
<holstein> i like wbar though.. i remember setting up a nice config for it
<Vivekananda> It is ok. Lite and fast and that I like!! but configuring it is another matter. I will have to find a sample config file to get an idea of how to do it.
<holstein> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/wbar-simple-lightweight-and.html
<Vivekananda> holstein: It will take a decent bit of time to configure. I will use something easier now and try it later.
<Vivekananda> anything else I could try without a compositing managerr?
<holstein> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux-docks.html
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818074
<Vivekananda> hmm so back to cairo then :( without compositing . O well
<Vivekananda> holstein: you there ?
<Vivekananda> I found a file for wbar here http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/wbarconf-34908.shtml. I downloaded it and ran the install script.
<Vivekananda> now what do I do so wbar uses it ?
<Vivekananda> hi there
<Vivekananda> anyone here?
<Noskcaj> Vivekananda, yeah. if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu
<Vivekananda> Noskcaj: hello
<Vivekananda> I wanted to trouble shoot my video card on a fresh install of lubuntu
<Noskcaj> hey
<Vivekananda> also I holstein helped me out earlier quite a bit
<Noskcaj> Vivekananda, i can't help then. i'm on xubuntu, and only because my drivers are f***ed in ubuntu
<Vivekananda> just asking the same thing again for another opinion .
<Vivekananda> I am going to install xubuntu as a back up
<Vivekananda> but I dont think the drivers change
<Noskcaj> ok, not much will change though
<Noskcaj> they don't
<Vivekananda> gone ?
<bennypr0fane> hello, how can I find out, which version of a printer driver I am using?
 * rahspektd weeps
<grinweeper> my usb mouse keeps malfuncitioning, insufficient resources to replace
<grinweeper> in a hard to describe vital but unnecessary simulation
<cerebrate> uh
<cerebrate> using my mouse makes trouble when i give it the command to go left or right; it stops midway and doesn't move any farther in a fps simulation
<cerebrate> how do i access a documentation from synaptic package manager
<cerebrate> i tried man, unsatisfactory
<phillw> cerebrate: different documention uses different access. Which are you having a problem with?
<cerebrate> scribus' docs nonfree
<phillw> cerebrate: have you looked at http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Debian
<cerebrate> y thank u
<phillw> that has how to install onto ubuntu systems. (Debian stuff will almost always work with ubuntu).
<cerebrate> i already have it installed through synaptic n i got some docs for it too
<cerebrate> but i dont know where it put the docs and only know how to search the system with the regular cli commands
<phillw> I'm not familiar with the application, hopefully that site will give you the information you need.
<phillw> There are several topics on the left of that page, e.g. http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Debian
<phillw> http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Category:HOWTO
<phillw> cerebrate: ^^
<phillw> The application itself should have a 'help' tab that can access any help files that you have downloaded.
<phillw> cerebrate: for more general assistance, even when using lubuntu you can use such channels as #ubuntu-beginners, just do let them know that you are using lubuntu and also are not using a lubuntu specific application so you need 'general' help.
<cerebrate> aye, i get you
<phillw> there's more of them and some may have used the application you are seeking answers on. There is also #ubuntu which is a lot busier, but also a good area to ask on.
<JanC> cerebrate: usually documentation (that is not part of the man or info databases) is installed in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/
<cerebrate> y thank u
<CHIex> Hello, I am new to linux. Is Lubuntu better for old computers that Xubuntu?
<zleap> well lubuntu uses lxde where as xubuntu uses xfce both are aimed at low power systems
<zleap> what is your system spec
<zleap> CHIex, is that helpful ?
<CHIex> 1000 MHZ AMD  barton, 1,5  GB RAM .. its for my old comp to download podcasts, like a server
<CHIex> whats the difference between XFCE AND LXDE?
<CHIex> which is better for computer like mine and for a begginer to Linux?
<CHIex> which is more stable and has more options to set up?
<cerebrate> salut
<cerebrate> je ne parle pas francais mais une peu
<cerebrate> you mean in english 1.5 g ram yes
<cerebrate> no?
<cerebrate> honh honh honh :D
<cerebrate> i suggest lubuntu but i haven't tried xubuntu
<cerebrate> if you have gui habits and preferences
<cerebrate> i dont know really
<cerebrate> just a suggestion mon ami
<CHIex> what do you mean by GUI?
<cerebrate> graphics-user interface
<cerebrate> i dont know anything about using xubuntu practically
<cerebrate> but i chose lubuntu for the lxde
<cerebrate> and the ease of use
<tata> why my lubuntu 12.10 not play DVD, default player is:  Gnome Mplayer
#lubuntu 2013-02-24
<bjh_> Hi, I am playing around with an old compaq deskpro EN and the Lubuntu 12.10 LIVE CD. Am I expecting too much of the LIVE CD to be able to load and run VNC-SERVER ? Installation thru the package manager doesnt seem to work. Thanks,
<normanclegg> bjh_  livecd only uses ram
<bjh_> "livecd only uses ram" Yes, this is the conclusion I am coming to.
<phillw> bjh_: well, it try to use  a linux swap area if there is one set up.
<Wolfgang__> I just installed lubuntu and im wondering where the appstore thing is?
<phillw> Wolfgang__: it is not installed by default. It is a part ubuntu suite. It would require a lot of extra things to be installed into your lubuntu system.
<Wolfgang__> oh ok nvm then
<Wolfgang__> So is there an equivalent?
<normanclegg> Wolfgang__ you mean like a repository of ready to install and run programs?
<Wolfgang__> Yes
<Wolfgang__> Terminal?
<phillw> Wolfgang__: the process of it can be follwed at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Software_Center
<Wolfgang__> ok
<Wolfgang__> Um, do i want tar.gz, rpm, or yum?
<cerebrate> can you set new quicklaunch icons in the taskbar on lxde?
<phillw> currently the lubuntu software center is on hold, due to a lack of people able to take it forward (knowledge of python required).
<cerebrate> :C
<phillw> Wolfgang__: from terminal, you would use apt-get
<Wolfgang__> Ok but rpm tar.gz or yum
<Wolfgang__> I know
<Wolfgang__> Im getting flashplayer
<normanclegg> Wolfgang__  i'd think .deb
<phillw> Wolfgang__: you can try a tool called alien https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<normanclegg> installing software in ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<phillw> but, it is not guaranteed to work. You're better hunting down the .deb version and using Gdebi, which is included in lubuntu
<Wolfgang__> sudo apt-get flashplayer?
<phillw> Wolfgang__: I'm guessing you want the non-free version of flash?
<Wolfgang__> Free
<Wolfgang__> Is it automaticly installed?
<phillw> Wolfgang__: you already have the free version.
<Wolfgang__> Oh ok
<Wolfgang__> thank you
<Wolfgang__> what about java?
<phillw> if you want the non-free, then you need to install the restricted extras.
<Wolfgang__> OK is the free java there yet?
<Wolfgang__> Or do i need to install?
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Wolfgang__> Im not looking for that
<Wolfgang__> Is java automaticly there or not?
<phillw> there is open source java interpreter installed. You would need to install the restricted ones for fuller functionallity.
<normanclegg> Wolfgang__   no but open the package manager and choose it and install it.
<Wolfgang__> Where is package manager?
<cerebrate> i can find it by pressing the button in the lower right corner, then selecting settings, then selecting something from there that says package in it Wolfgang__
<cerebrate> *LEFT CORNER
<cerebrate> sorry
<normanclegg> synaptic
<phillw> Synaptic Package Manager is the default for lubuntu. Please bear in mind that running free and non-free versions will cause conflicts (crashes). That is why using the -restricted-extras is advised, as it removes those conflicts.
<Wolfgang__> sun java right?
<Wolfgang__> I only want the free version!
<normanclegg> Wolfgang__   yeah, but most people don't need sun java runtimes anymore
<phillw> Wolfgang__: on that page I pointed you to, it has the details on each of the things you are discussing. And, to repeat, you already have the free versions.
<Wolfgang__> Wich java do i get then?
<Wolfgang__> Of java?
<Wolfgang__> I have free java??
<normanclegg> Wolfgang__  google  for  "test java"  and see if it works.
<Wolfgang__> ok
<Wolfgang__> I dont have ut
<Wolfgang__> it
<phillw> Wolfgang__: you may need to add in some extra stuff for the openjdk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<phillw> has the details, which is pointed to via the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Wolfgang__> Openjdk-6-jre?
<Wolfgang__> is that the right one?
<Wolfgang__> Yes or no?
<phillw> Wolfgang__: I don't use Java, so I cannot advise.
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=java
<phillw> will give you a list of recent discussions on the forum about Java and hopefully somewhere to ask.
<Wolfgang__> Its the right one i read it finally
<Wolfgang__> Thank you for your help
<phillw> glad you got there :D
<NathanWW> best way to setup and install lubuntu on a panasonic toughbook cf-28 P3 600mhz, 384mb ram,
<phillw> NathanWW: start with alternate iso,
<NathanWW> thanks
<phillw> P III seems to able to handle 12.04  384 Mb seems also seems to be able to run in 384, as the earlier ones would run in 256 Mb. I'm only saying that from mentions on testing chat and what people have found to be acceptable.
<phillw> NathanWW: you may have issues with chromium, there is a lower resource browser available. But it is by default not as resource hungry.
<NathanWW> so i installed the alt install version on a toughbook laptop, it boots up i see the lubuntu boot splash and then nothing cant ctrl + alt + f1 to get a terminal nothing power off and reboot back up and it does it again. since the installer finished and it rebooted... i think i may have issue with resolution set wrong perhaps, but how can i edit the boot loader so it does not load X so i can go
<NathanWW> and check configs ect?
<cerebrate> how do i switch to cli ui
<phillw> cerebrate: cli to ui?
<phillw> Menu --> Accessories --> Terminal
<NathanWW> so i installed the alt install version on a toughbook laptop, it boots up i see the lubuntu boot splash and then nothing cant ctrl + alt + f1 to get a terminal nothing power off and reboot back up and it does it again. since the installer finished and it rebooted... i think i may have issue with resolution set wrong perhaps, but how can i edit the boot loader so it does not load X so i can go
<NathanWW> and check configs ect?
<cerebrate> ty
<cerebrate> what about hotkeying or quicklaunching certain commands
<phillw> NathanWW: cerebrate I am not on my lubuntu system. Can I suggest that you both / one of you head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<cerebrate> y thank u
<phillw> it has answers to both, you just need to look through the information. Please do not ask multiple times.
<phillw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phillw> !duplicate
<phillw> !Repeat | NathanWW
<ubottu> NathanWW: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phillw> !Repeat | cerebrate
<ubottu> cerebrate: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cerebrate> i had a mutated 'repeat' actually >.>
<cerebrate> who cares XD
<cerebrate> love wastin mah time here phil
<cerebrate> <3 @ yall
<phillw> cerebrate: we are all volunteers, please do not abuse us.
<cerebrate> yeah no problem no trouble at all i guess
<phillw> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cerebrate> i tried using all those docs but i really need someone to hold my hand during this exploration of lubuntu
<cerebrate> i know we tight on resource
<jared_> cerebrate: if the online materials aren't enough you might want to try to contact someone from your loco who can provide further assistance - http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<browser703> hello
<browser703> so do we write here ?
<crackerjackz> hello
<crackerjackz> i was wondering what encryption algoryhtm lubuntu uses and does it encrypt the entire hard drive? is the swap encrypted? when you first install lubuntu it gives you the option to encrypt the hard drive
<phillw> crackerjackz: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<crackerjackz> phillw, i never had to go through any of that when i set it up.. when i installed lubuntu it gave me the option to encrypt the home directory or encrypt the hard drive i chose to encrypt the hard drive and it just did it all for me automatically.. when i boot the computer i have to enter a password then once it boots i have to entter the password for my login.. so the entire hard drive is encrypted right?
<dorohoro> can someone recomend debian based distribution for computer with low hard disk space about 4G
<cerebrate> pussylinux or puppylinux, info potentially available from #puppylinux
<cerebrate> beta
<dorohoro> ok
<dorohoro> txh
<cerebrate> they'll take work
<cerebrate> to work
<cerebrate> but they work
<cerebrate> if they work
<dorohoro> thats no problem
<dorohoro> i will make it work :)
<cerebrate> alright
<cerebrate> ask for the ubuntu based distro i think
<cerebrate> oh wow
<alen_> d
<cerebrate> hi jared
<jared1990> hi anyone know the work arounds of lubuntu black screen first boot?
<genii-around> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jared1990> thanks... i just did the nomodeset and the lubuntu loading screen appear. but it got stuck to it. does not load whatsoever
<theixle> I'm using the lxde right-click menu (I think). I want to edit it. Where is that config file?
<Vivekananda> hey everyone
<Vivekananda> anyone around ?
<Vivekananda> How do I get a minimalistic theme for ubuntu?
<Vivekananda> lubuntu I mean
<SilverLion> good evening ... please specify "minimalistic theme... lubuntu is already "light"
<theixle> Wouldn't that be in the openbox settings?
<Vivekananda> SilverLion: Hello and thanks for the greeting. Holstein helped out quite a bit very thankful to him. So I just started testing out lubuntu and
<SilverLion> Vivekananda: to be honest: I have been through every *buntu distro available
<Vivekananda> being a gnome user, its limitations. I have a couple of issues in here that I am hoping to iron out. A little bit of bacground. My system was lucid very old centrino dual core 800-1.6 ghz with radeon rv250 graphics
<SilverLion> and the basic setting of Lubuntu is the best ... but that depends on the personal preference
<Vivekananda> now everything in here ( lubuntu ) is fast and I like it. kupfer is doing itjob and helping out but I am missing out on somethings.I will enumerate the issues plus the preferences ( not necessarily Isuues ) I have
<SilverLion> looking at your specs you might want to have a look at Xubuntu
<Vivekananda> but X is heavier than L. I need fast and easy to access and I heard L is the fastest of ubuntus
<phiscribe> i think l is faster than x. i find you can speed up lubuntu by turning off some of the window animations
<Vivekananda> phiscribe: how do I do that ?
<Vivekananda> I am fine with no animations but I want my videos to play fast and well
<phiscribe> its the iconify and minmize anitmations im talking about its in a pref file, let me look around a sec
<phiscribe> its  ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml  open with sudo in an editor, find  <animateIconify>yes</animateIconify>  change to  <animateIconify>no</animateIconify>
<Vivekananda> already done and it is already off !! :)
<phiscribe> ah
<Vivekananda> Let me begin by saying that this system not 6 days ago was decently fast on Lucid. I was expecting it to be faster on lubuntu 12.04 and it is that to an extent but some glitches which I would like to iron out
<cerebrate> i wanted to contribute to lubuntu too :D
<phiscribe> i went to 12.10 awhile back
<cerebrate> but learning how to get by with unix would do just as well for my aspirations
<Vivekananda> as I said above there are some issues ( to remedy) and there are some preferences( not necessarily issues and I can live without if absolutely necessary)
<Vivekananda> so here I am
<Vivekananda> issue1-- The mplayer playback is like in slow motion . havent tried vlc. Online playback is ok for flash. One thing I love is that I am able to open like 12 tabs in chromium and everything is running smooth. I love that. Could not do that in Lucid.
<phiscribe> 12.10 gives more recent apps in the repo like gimp 2.8 ect. thats why i switched
<Vivekananda> There is one big problem though. The moment I start using a google talk plugin then it starts , by itself, using 50 60 percent cpu cycles !!!
<Vivekananda> that just kills everything down and bring thingss to a standstill !!
<phiscribe> dunno about that. might be just intrinsicaly heavy
<Vivekananda> phiscribe: No such problem in lucid. I must also tell you that lubuntu is a clean install whereas the lucid I had was not only heavier( as gnome is ) but also 3 yrs old !!
<Vivekananda> with all garbage from before it ( from ubuntu 9.10 too!! on the same partition)
<phiscribe> dunno then, dont use google talk much
<Vivekananda> still It did not gimme that issue so I am guessing it is nt the hardware but some tweaking that I am using
<Vivekananda> ok no problem
<Vivekananda> Can anyone here help me wiht the graphics criver issues I mentioned above exp slow playback of video on mplayer ?
<Vivekananda> Also a preference is I want to get a compact theme ( meaning very narrow borders or even no borders but some way of maximizing minimizing windows. Right now it looks like half of the window is just the status line of the browser!!
<phiscribe> as far as video drivers go, i just hope for luck.  and for themes one of them under the open box configuraton should do, you can download and install others
<Vivekananda> phiscribe: any way of reducing / deleting window status line / borders ?
<phiscribe> changing the theme is all that comes to mind
<phiscribe> could be others, i dont tweak that stuff much
<phiscribe> there is also #lxde
<divx118> Hmm this should be something obvious, but where is/are the file(s) located for defining a shortcut next to the chrome browser and the filemanager on lxpanel.
<divx118> I want to add an extra icon to start my on screen keyboard.
<cerebrate> mmm, i right click the panel, choose panel options... hold on a sec
<cerebrate> panel settings for me
<cerebrate> select the applets tab
<cerebrate> select the application launcher from the list...
<cerebrate> hit edit and the rest should flow intuitively i guess :7
<divx118> Cerebrate: yes, but the problem is that I still have to fix my right click and I want to have it present on first start of my lubuntu arm image. I am working on a touchscreen only arm device. Archos A101IT
<cerebrate> oh wow
<cerebrate> i dont know much about that
<cerebrate> sorry
 * cerebrate r's the friendly manual ^^;
<theixle> I'm still wondering how to tweak the lxde right-click on desktop menu. Anyone familiar?
<phiscribe> im not 100% sure but i think you can only tell lxde to handle right click or change it to allow the window manager to handle right click.  i think this is hard coded.
<theixle> I know you can modify the openbox menu with obmenu, but I like the lxde one better but can't figure out how to edit it.
<phiscribe> under Desktop Prefrences Advanced tab is the option to have the windows manger control right click, if that helps.
<phiscribe> maybe if you can get the right thing controling it you can find a way to edit
<theixle> Yeah, that's how I got the lxde menu vs the openbox menu. Now just gotta find the config file for it.
<divx118> Found my solution in /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel :)
<lesshaste> how do you change the default word processor to libreoffice in lubuntu?
<lesshaste> something like http://dwmallisk.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/setting-libreoffice-writer-as-default.html but for lubuntu#
<lesshaste> do I really have to uninstall abiword?
<SilverLion> lesshaste: honestly i did uninstall and installed libreoffice. way better
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I have firefox 19 with two profiles
<Vivekananda> Something went wrong with the default and the adblock plugin stopped working. I am guessing I changed file permissions somewehere .
<phillw> Vivekananda: did you try to run firefox from the command line?
<Vivekananda> The created another profile and now it is not allowing the classic compact plugin to wwork
<Vivekananda> phillw: It gives me The owner of /home/varun/.config/ibus/bus is not varun!
<phillw> doing that as sudo, or as # will break permissions.
<Vivekananda> phillw: I guess it did break them
<phillw> Vivekananda: who is the owner?
<Vivekananda> perhaps the root.
<phillw> Vivekananda: give me a minute, I'll get you the link up
<Vivekananda> there is just one user for the comp ( me )
<phillw> Vivekananda: head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Firefox_problems
<Vivekananda> also phillw help me trouble shoot the graphics card too ?
<phillw> graphics cards are funny beasts. I'd suggest heading to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 and read the 2nd sticky on mulitmedia & video howto
<Vivekananda> I am there now. What am I looking for ?
<Vivekananda> for firefox I mean ?
<phillw> Vivekananda: look through the list of problems that are listed on the area it links to and then follow what it says to correct it.
<Vivekananda> Also is there a way to sync firefox bookmarks across profiles and computers ?
<phillw> Vivekananda: have read through the excellent write up that is available via the FAQ link I posted up.
<Vivekananda> Thanks I will look into both. I guess will have to sit down and read so will have to take out sometime for it . :)
<nicfer> hello
<nicfer> I'm having issues trying to install lubuntu
<nicfer> in the 'select and install components', I get a red screen telling me there's a problem
<nicfer> I Ctrl-F4, and then I saw lots of apt dependency errors
<nicfer> I tried to continue installation, grub was setup, but after rebooting and ejecting the usb drive I get stuck on a black screen
<Myrtti> nicfer: are you trying to install from a CD or USB? and how did you download the image?
<nicfer> from usb
<nicfer> I downloaded it from the lubuntu site
<nicfer> and created it with linux live usb creator
<Myrtti> did you check the md5sum matched before you created the USB?
<nicfer> I downloaded it two times, with both isos still the same problem...
<nicfer> the pc I'm trying to install on has 256MB RAM, can that cripple me somehow?
<nicfer> I'm using the alternate installer
<lighta> hi here, I'm looking to completly disable screensaver on lxde any link ? or cli prefered ?
#lubuntu 2014-02-17
 * holstein +1 on bookmarking
<Unit193> koell: Do you have a ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks ?
<holstein> youcan just drag and drop whatever you like over there
<koell> holstein: when i just drag and drop i get a bookmark but not like it was before
<holstein> koell: its not on the left side?
<holstein> koell: whats the difference? did you try blowing out the config?
<koell> holstein: sure but just as a bookmark and not like the default sidebar after my home directory
<koell> is there no config file for pcmanfm?
<holstein> koell: when i drag them in, the show up on the left side, and have the same functionality.. right after my home directory
<holstein> koell: what functionality are you missing?
<ianorlin> oh click where it says places then go to directory tree
<ianorlin> then it will show folder if you are in home
<ianorlin> on the left side of pcmanfm
<koell> ok i just thought they will show up with their custom icon like in nautilus
<koell> i know the tree view as well
<scriptkiddy101> hello i need some help creating a hotspon on ubuntu
<diecastarts> Hey all, I been trying to fix my laptop from letting the screen sleep. but it seems the only power settings is not working . I have change it in the lxsession-default-apps Power Manager to Other and added in xfce4-power-manager. and it seem to work because some part work as i have change.. but it still makes my monitor turn off after 5 or 10 mins. while watching videos on any player
<diecastarts> I tried with a check in and out of the enable DPMS still no good
<diecastarts> I just wondering if there maybe another setting somewhere else that is taking control
<diecastarts> Hey all, I been trying to fix my laptop from letting the screen sleep. but it seems the only power settings is not working . I have change it in the lxsession-default-apps Power Manager to Other and added in xfce4-power-manager. and it seem to work because some part work as i have change.. but it still makes my monitor turn off after 5 or 10 mins. while watching videos on any player
<diecastarts> I even disabled DPMS in the power manager settings and still no good. is there another system that is conflicting
<Oe_eden> where can I find the deadlines for 14.04 testing?
<Oe_eden> it doesnt say here: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/306/builds/55992/testcases
<diecastarts> small question, is there a way to disable global hotkeys. like say if i playing a game.. so i don;t keep open things like the terminal. asking because i how where to change them but if i don;t have to . i really don;t want to change them
<Oe_eden> you mean this? -> https://code.google.com/p/obkey/
<diecastarts> well that lloks like a easier way to change hotkey in a gui program. but no I wondering if there is a way to disable all hotkey temp.. like just before i go to play a game i can disable them all and then re-enable them after playing
<Oe_eden> load a different obkey .xml file when starting a game :)
<diecastarts> would it work with a different lubuntu-rc.xml??
<Oe_eden> give it a try
<diecastarts> k so how would i change it after making a new one?? hoping its command
<Oe_eden> ./obkey mycustomrc.xml it says
<diecastarts> k well i don;t want to install obkey.
<diecastarts> thanks anyway
<diecastarts> oh it looks like i have change the keymap in lubuntu-default-apps .. but not sure how to do it
<diecastarts> i can change**
<bezuui> hello everybody
<SergioMeneses> bezuui, hello
<bezuui> im sorry to disturb you but I got a problem with lubuntu
<bezuui> I ve tried to install it to my dell inspiron mini 1010, and after the fresh install I cant get to the page
<bezuui> I just get a black screen with a blinking " _ "
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ianorlin> what kind of graphics card bezuui
<bezuui> im not sure I got this one: http://www.dell.com/us/dfh/p/inspiron-mini10/pd
<ianorlin> can you try to enter your login information into the blinking cursor?
<bezuui> no nothing appears
<ianorlin> does control alt f1 do anything?
<bezuui> I am trying to get to the install page again
<bezuui> with my usb key but the screen is plain black :'(
<ianorlin> is it still trying to boot from usb?
<bezuui> without the usb key/ i got the blinking " _" and with the usb key just a blac kscreen
<ianorlin> did you set boot order in bios back to boot from hard drive or solid state drive?
<bezuui> yes i did
<ianorlin> ok
<bezuui> i wanted to try the nomodeset
<bezuui> but cant get back to installation page :(
<ianorlin> can you hold shift at boot?
<bezuui> okay I am at gnu grub
<ianorlin> press e on where it says ubuntu and and enter in nomodeset wehre it says quiet splash
<bezuui> how to have the ubuntu message
<bezuui> I only got 4 options from gnu grub
<ianorlin> what are the options?
<bezuui> ubuntu with linux, ubuntu with linux (recovery mode) memory test
<bezuui> and another memory test
<bezuui> (I got in frensh so sorry for the translation it might not be the same for you)
<bezuui> french
<ianorlin> hit e on ubuntu with linux
<bezuui> okay its done
<ianorlin> now enter nomodeset
<bezuui> should i remove quiet splash?
<ianorlin> I don't think so
<bezuui> does not seem to work :(
<ianorlin> what kind of graphics card do you have?
<bezuui> im not sure
<bezuui> goekrofkrok
<bezuui> thanks anyway for the help :(
<bezuui> see ya
<gt8ost4l> anybody kno how i could delete a file with permissions
<wxl> gt8ost4l: sudo
<gt8ost4l> just sudo?
<wxl> sudo rm file
<wxl> unless you don't have sudo privledges
<wxl> in which case the permissions are likely there to prevent you from deleting it :)
<gt8ost4l> it says rm: cannot remove ‘Komodo-Edit-8’: Is a directory
<wxl> gt8ost4l: you trying to remove all the contents of this directory?
<gt8ost4l> yes i found a better site to install it
<wxl> ok be careful with this then, but:
<wxl> sudo rm -rf Komodo-Edit-8
<wxl> don't go doing anything dumb like sudo rm -rf /
<gt8ost4l> thanlks but how come it didnt show up in the trash can
<gt8ost4l> thanks*
<wxl> because you didn't trash it
<wxl> you permanently removed it
<gt8ost4l> oh
<Unit193> !info trash-cli
<ubottu> trash-cli (source: trash-cli): command line trashcan utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.7-1 (saucy), package size 35 kB, installed size 210 kB
<wxl> yep
#lubuntu 2014-02-18
<cyborg4> Hi, I'm having a problem with removing Chromium from my Lubuntu install.
<cyborg4> I removed it, but there's still a shortcut in my menu that I can't remove.
<cyborg4> Any ideas?
<Gl4di4t0r> I get denied when I try copy files to /etc/openvpn why is that?
<kaerhon> hi
<kaerhon> is there a commandline to restart X server?
<genii> Usually sudo service lightdm restart
<kaerhon> hi
<kaerhon> found it
#lubuntu 2014-02-19
<swrich> ive tried installing lubuntu on an old laptop and it said i needed to update the lan driver and it threw up some type of name called b43 i have read about this but no where have i found out how to actually remedey the problem
<Unit193> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<swrich> ill check that out right now
<swrich> ive read that document. it only tells you how to do it in linux but obviously i havent been able to install linux yet until i update the driver. i need to do it while still in windows or through the bios
<Unit193> Erm...
<Unit193> swrich: What says exactly what?
<swrich> i cant remember exactly. but it was somewhere along the line of "cant finish installing lubuntu, go to wireless.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43 and read the instructions carefully" which of course i did but it makes no sense because the instructoions tell you how to do it while in linux
<Unit193> Yes, did you check the box that said to download updates while installing?  Normally it just installs, and you can install the wireless driver later.
<swrich> no, i dont remember checking any boxes except for the english one
<jozefk> Is lubuntu developed and supported by canonical?
<Noskcaj> jozefk, Yes
<Noskcaj> Everything is the same as Xubuntu in this case, except 12.04 isn't really an lts for lubuntu
<Unit193> Not quite, same answer as in #xubuntu.
<jozefk> For lubuntu LTS will be 14.04 only right?
<Unit193> Right, that'll be the first one.
<jozefk> So the difference is only in taste of users. If you like unity you go for Ubuntu if lxde then lubuntu and so on
<jozefk> Interesting is that there are thousands of people on Ubuntu channel :)
<STHGOM> aloooo
<STHGOM> it might just be an old version on lubuntu-live but what comes up when im installing is different than this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/InstallingLubuntu
<STHGOM> and i need help
<STHGOM> im trying to install lubuntu along side vista but all that comes up with the installation type it replace windows vista with lubuntu, or sometheing else where you have to create partitions yourself, and im not sure what partitions are...
<STHGOM> vista is being wacky but all of the user files are still on it :c
<STHGOM> on my lubuntu desktop there is "install lubuntu 13.04"
<STHGOM> so i guess thats the verzion
<STHGOM> can an 1 help?
<STHGOM> any1
<STHGOM> plz?
<Unit193> 1.  Might want to try 13.10.  2.  Can you see a option on the desktop for that drive?  Can gparted find it?
<STHGOM> for what drive?
<STHGOM> im a noob so...
<Unit193> That windows is on.
<STHGOM> c:?
<STHGOM> should i close the installer?
<STHGOM> what is gparted?
<Unit193> It's the partition editor, will show you what the drive looks like, basically.
<STHGOM> it shows windows vista loader and window vista recovery
<STHGOM> oh wait... just windows recovery enviroment
<STHGOM> and the loader
<Unit193> So Ubiquity, the installer, should find that as well.
<STHGOM> the called the devices sda1 and sda2
<STHGOM> theres also sda bt that dosn't show anything
<STHGOM> perhaps i should shut up and listen
<STHGOM> should i take a screenshot?
<Unit193> STHGOM: I have to go now, but you should wait for someone else to step in, or if someone isn't here within 20minutes, try #ubuntu.
<STHGOM> lol how do you take a screenshot with lubuntu?
<STHGOM> ok
<Unit193> Print screen key puts a screen shot in the Home folder.
<STHGOM> k
<STHGOM> http://imgur.com/VcqI4YN
<STHGOM> maybe i should just wait for my big bro... :D
<STHGOM> cya
<Nindustries> So I installed lubunu 64bit on my Dell XPS 14. Sound isnt working, I only get HDMI out as an option.. suggestions?
<Nindustries> Update; I reinstalled and now it shows Stereo, but no sound
<ianorlin>  #lubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> Nindustries: try pavucontrol
<holstein> assuming you are OK adding pluse, which is also a troubleshooting step
<holstein> you could try xubuntu live, since it has pulse, and go from there
<Guest53395> Hey , how to enable root in lubuntu  ?? is there any way ?? can i apply this in Lubuntu http://handytutorial.com/enable-root-account-in-ubuntu-13-04-login-screen/
<wxl> !root | Guest53395
<ubottu> Guest53395: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Guest53395>  <ubottu> I want to login as root !!!
<wxl> Guest53395: click the link. everything you need to know is there.
<Guest53395> sudo passwd root only creates the password i want to login as root like in backtrack
<Guest53395> PLz help
<wxl> READ THE PAGE
<Guest53395> <wxl> I read it
<wxl> it tells you how
<Guest53395> Where ???
<wxl> on the page
<wxl> try reading the whole thing
<Guest53395> <wxl> Tell me HOw please ?!
<Guest53395> ???
<Guest53395> No one wants to help ???
<genii> wxl: So much for trying to get them to help themselves....
<circ1> hi
<circ1> i want to ask a question about running python script in lubuntu...
<wxl> should be the same as running python script anywhere
<genii> circ1: Can you make your question more specific?
<circ1> i want to run python scrip by double clicking ...
<circ1> i dont want to run by typing python  test.py in terminal
<circ1> can anyone help please?
<zleap> chmod 755 test.py
<zleap> i guess if you tell it to use python it will do that so first line i think is a line to tell it to use python
<circ1> i typed chmod +x
<zleap> #!/usr/bin/env python
<zleap> ok did that work
<circ1> it did not work
<zleap> should go green, which is the shell colour for executable
<zleap> what error do you get
<zleap> try doing ./test.sh
<zleap> maybe put #!/usr/bin/env python in the first line of the program
<zleap> or #!/usr/bin/env python3 if you're using python3
<circ1> i click on py file but nothing happens
<zleap> run in the terminal then
<ianorlin> what version of python
<ianorlin> if you are using python 3 it has to use #!/usr/bin/env python3
<circ1> i use python 2
<zleap> it works here
<ianorlin> you can do python the script name in terminal
<zleap> if I do chmod +x file.py
<zleap> then run ./file.py it runs it
<ianorlin> that works too
<circ1> can you run it by double clicking on it too?
<zleap> maybe
<zleap> but it will still open a terminal so what is the program doing
<circ1> can you try double click method please?
<zleap> unless its has gui components
<circ1> i use raw_input() to keep terminal open....
<zleap> ok
<zleap> until the program reaches the end
<zleap> as in you type something, it does what it needs to do with what you typed in then exits
<circ1> with raw_input() it should stay open until i press enter...
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> or do inport time at the start of the program
<zleap> then do time.sleep(5) and it will delay before exiting
<circ1> can you try and tell me if you can run it by double clicking please?
<zleap> i am getting tired so am going to sign off,  hope you fix this :)
<zleap> chat later
<ianorlin> then how would you open the file to edit it?
<circ1> in a text editor....
<ianorlin> I think first you need to right click on it and give it execute permissions in pcmanfm
<circ1> i did
<circ1> could you try it yourself please and tell me if it works?
<circ1> i read on the internet that it works in ubuntu but i cant make it work in lubuntu
<circ1> i just chmod and ran ./test.py in terminal but got error message
<wxl> maybe you need to post up some results on pastebin
<ianorlin> do you want a GUI to run python in?
<circ1> i want to be able to run python scripts via gui not having to use terminal
<ianorlin> !info idle
<ubottu> idle (source: python-defaults): IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 54 kB
<ianorlin> that will run them in GUI
<ianorlin> and then I think you can right click open with idle probably
<circ1> i know idle can ran it
<wxl> well if you double click them, and the file association is set, it should run them out of terminal
<wxl> if there are gui components in the script itself, it will run them
<wxl> if you want a gui, build it
<wxl> i wonder
<wxl> !wxpython
<wxl> nope don't know anything about that but that's the one
<wxl> or one of them
<wxl> http://www.wxpython.org/what.php
<ianorlin> !info wxpython
<ubottu> Package wxpython does not exist in saucy
<wxl> yeah i don't know
<wxl> !info pi
<ubottu> pi (source: cln): Compute Archimedes' constant Pi to arbitrary precision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 51 kB
<wxl> oops!
<wxl> !info pip
<ubottu> Package pip does not exist in saucy
<wxl> argh what's it called
<wxl> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-2 (saucy), package size 305 kB, installed size 1435 kB
<wxl> that one
<wxl> get that
<wxl> do sudo pip install wxPython
<wxl> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/wxPython/2.9.1.1
<circ1> the strange thing is that if i type ./test.py it works but if i double click and choose run in terminal then the terminal opens with nothing in it
<wxl> probably a file association issue
<circ1> but i put #!/usr/bin/env python on top of file
<wxl> i'm not in front of my lubuntu now but i'm thinking /etc/mailcap might help
<wxl> you have it as a .sh?
<ianorlin> make it a .py
<wxl> well no
<wxl> i was saying the .sh file association should be there
<ianorlin> ah
<wxl> if you run that with the #!/usr/bin/env python, it should run correctly
<wxl> otherwise explicitly make an association for .py
<wxl> you could right click and do open with another program, right?
<ianorlin> I haven't done much with file association
<wxl> i've only done with gui stuff, not necessarily scripting
<circ1> i made it executable and it appears green in terminal
#lubuntu 2014-02-20
<ianorlin> althouhg in terminal if you find yourself repeadtly running it I use up arrow in terminal and hit enter to do it quickly when working on a script for a wihle
<SchrodingersCat> what's a good partition scheme for an ssd?
<SchrodingersCat> you're not supposed to use swap or journaling on those, right?
<phillw> SchrodingersCat: there may be more upto date... but do have a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives
<SchrodingersCat> thanks
<SchrodingersCat> how do I disable the blank-screen screensaver on thee live cd?
<SchrodingersCat> i don't want to install unless i can get rid of that
<SchrodingersCat> update: i think there is no screensaver control gui that i can easily find.
<SchrodingersCat> i'm willing to be patient to wait for an answer, i know how irc works, but i just wanna make this clear: if it can't be disabled, i'm gonna have to find a distro that's usable
<ianorlin> go into xfce power manager which looks like a battery
<SchrodingersCat> did
<ianorlin> by a right click prefrences and then click on prefrences
<SchrodingersCat> "disabled" it there
<SchrodingersCat> didn't work
<ianorlin> this is 13.10 right?
<SchrodingersCat> oh
<SchrodingersCat> yes
<SchrodingersCat> may have missed that part
<koell> anything new in lubuntu for 14.04?
<SchrodingersCat> where are you referring to?
<SchrodingersCat> i can't find anything i didn't already turn off
<SchrodingersCat> found something in xset
<SchrodingersCat> so confusing
<ianorlin> is this when you close the screen on a laptop?
<SchrodingersCat> no
<ianorlin> just when idle
<SchrodingersCat> yes
<SchrodingersCat> desktop monitor
<ianorlin> do you have xscreensaver installed?
<SchrodingersCat> no
<SchrodingersCat> live cd didn't come with it
<SchrodingersCat> i'm installing it now to see if it can stop this annoance
<ianorlin> you don't really need the power manager for anything then do you
<SchrodingersCat> not really
<ianorlin> not this is under the monitor tab
<SchrodingersCat> what monitor tab?
<ianorlin> on the power manager
<ianorlin> that is what you need to put to never
<SchrodingersCat> i disabled everything it could possibly be in the power manager
<SchrodingersCat> did that a while ago
<SchrodingersCat> i finished installing xscreensaver
<SchrodingersCat> set it to disable screensavr
<SchrodingersCat> hopefully it will work now
<SchrodingersCat> if it does, i'll do the install
<ianorlin> can you pastebin your ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml
<SchrodingersCat> not easily
<ianorlin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<SchrodingersCat> 1 sec
<ianorlin> it should have <property name="dpms-on-ac-sleep" type="uint" value="0"/>
<ianorlin> and     <property name="dpms-on-ac-off" type="uint" value="0"/>
<SchrodingersCat> yes
<SchrodingersCat> it's not the power manager
<SchrodingersCat> i think it was a vestigial screensaver setting
<SchrodingersCat> i mean, there seems to be an internal blank-only screensaver
<SchrodingersCat> i bypassed it by installing and configuring xscreensaver
<SchrodingersCat> it seems to be working now
<ianorlin> ok that is good
<SchrodingersCat> now to figure out partition options
<SchrodingersCat> i have 8 gb of ram. do i need swap?
<SchrodingersCat> (i have an ssd)
<zsw_> hello?
<SchrodingersCat> hi
<zsw_> wheres the ops guy for #lubuntu
<SchrodingersCat> i was just leaving
<SchrodingersCat> cant help
<zsw_> well i would like you to let me in to #ubuntu-ops so we can descuss my ban
<Unit193> !appeals | zsw_
<ubottu> zsw_: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<Unit193> zsw_: This isn't the channel for it.
<jedidiah_> Anybody here familiar with Brother printers?
 * ianorlin doesn't have one what problem are you having?
<jedidiah_> I just got a printer and can't seem to get it to work. I tried installing the official drivers, and the machines seem to talk, but nothing prints
<jedidiah_> If I try printing something out the printer says it recieves the file, but never actually does anything with it.
<leszek> hi
<gomaaz> hi guys
<gomaaz> Im trying to install lubuntu 13.10 with an alternate cd image text based on an apple ibook g3 dual usb
<gomaaz> specs here: https://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ibook/specs/ibook_500.html
<gomaaz> installation went fine.
<gomaaz> on startup -> yaboot asks to boot. lubuntu splash is showing up
<gomaaz> after a while screen gets kind of distorted
<gomaaz> looks like the resolution is set wrong OR the graphic card driver is not installed correctly (Ati rage 128 8MB here)
<gomaaz> I'm new to linux btw :)
<ianorlin> is it just the splash showing wrong?
<gomaaz> guess not
<gomaaz> or shure yeah
<ianorlin> have you logged in?
<gomaaz> the system should run behind it ;)
<gomaaz> no i can't
<gomaaz> cant see anything
<gomaaz> blue screen
<ianorlin> does pressing control alt f1 do anytihng?
<gomaaz> nope
<ianorlin> was the screen working before?
<gomaaz> yes
<gomaaz> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fy5p6hzabaob6fy/IMG_20140220_183124.jpg
<gomaaz> there ya go
<gomaaz> the lubuntu 13.10 claim is parted...
<gomaaz> seems like graphic issue
<ianorlin> yes it does
<gomaaz> since i noticed xorg is not having its own directory anymore in /etc
<gomaaz> i recreated X11/ an copied a config file from mac linux be
<gomaaz> http://mac.linux.be/files/xorg/ibook1.txt
<gomaaz> renamed it ofcourse in xorg.conf
<gomaaz> but no difference
<ianorlin> so it was working before?
<ianorlin> to do that?
<gomaaz> the screen was working before with another OS (apple and before that with ubuntu)
<gomaaz> but drive has changed since then
<ianorlin> which version of ubuntu?
<ianorlin> hard drive?
<gomaaz> dunno anymore sry :/
<gomaaz> I'm booting with the alternate cd into rescue mode. frome there I can start a shell in the root filesystem
<holstein> gomaaz: vesa driver is what i always do to address that on my older G3 macs
<holstein> gomaaz: you should clean out that xorg you made, and try something else
<gomaaz> hm
<holstein> or, run a headless server that doesnt require graphics
<gomaaz> how can I prevent xorg to start at boot?
<holstein> i just dont install it.. i run them headless now.. without x
<gomaaz> ok but I have to to become a desktop ?
<holstein> or, you could likely find an xorg.conf that would work for you
<holstein> forcing the vesa driver
<gomaaz> okey
<holstein> gomaaz: you might want to consider what you are asking of the hardware, and have realistic expectations
<gomaaz> vesa is responsive for ati carsds?
<holstein> gomaaz: its not even so much the "age", but the support for the device
<holstein> but, the vesa driver is the next thing to test, i suggest.. if you havent
<gomaaz> I once had sucessfully booted into LXDE
<holstein> gomaaz: vesa is what to use when nothing else workds
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<gomaaz> okey
<gomaaz> nex question: how to install it?
<holstein> gomaaz: you dont
<holstein> gomaaz: its already installed
<holstein> you just use an xorg.conf that specifies its use
<gomaaz> Driver "vesa"?
<holstein> yes.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 for example
<holstein> im not suggesting that would work for your hardware. but, its likely a "better" place to start than the one you have
<gomaaz> I also start with "nosplash"
<gomaaz> so I can see what hes doing at startup
<holstein> gomaaz: start how you please.. the issue is the graphics card not supporting linux, as i read
<CrazyTB> Can I install Lubuntu from the command-line?
<CrazyTB> I'm running the Live CD right now, but it seems the graphical installer is confused by GPT partitioning, so I'd like to have a bit more control over the installation.
<ianorlin> there is the alternate installer
<CrazyTB> ianorlin: do I need to burn another CD? Can I do it from the standard live CD?
<holstein> CrazyTB: its a different iso
<ianorlin> might need to burn another also do you have 32 or 64 bit cd ?
<CrazyTB> I have the standard 64-bit Lubuntu 13.10 live cd
<CrazyTB> Also, my laptop only supports UEFI, there is no option to legacy mode.
<holstein> the standard one is just that.. standard. the alternate iso can be downloaded and offers the alternative installer
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ there are also those, which can be handy
<CrazyTB> What is confusing me right now is that the installer wants me to select a device for boot loader installation.
<CrazyTB> This thing seems to be heritage from legacy MBR, it does not make much sense in GPT/EFI.
<holstein> all i can say is, nothing about ubuntu/linux is preventing things from working .. you might need to make changes in the bios to facilitate installation
<pyros> My Lubuntu (12.04) won't boot. It gets stuck on the orange dots. There is data on the disk that I want to keep. Could I re-install lubuntu over the existing one? What would be the concequences?
<pyros> p.s. I am currently using partition magic from a usb stick and can see my drive
<ianorlin> reinstalling over existing one would lose data
<ianorlin> do you have a place to back up your data?
<STHGOM> AAAUUUGGGHHHH
<pyros> Nope, not at the moment.
<pyros> I was hoping I could just overwrite the OS and the data would remain :(
<ianorlin> do you have a seperate /home partition?
<pyros> no, its on the main partition.
<pyros> But maybe I could make one since i'm in partition magic?
<ianorlin> it is good to back up before shrinking partitions though
<pyros> I see. Is there any obvious way to fix my existing install?
<ianorlin> what were you doing before it went wrong?
<pyros> Not much, but I just notices that I am out of space on the disk. I can free up a big chunk by deleting a virtual machine. I'm not yet sure if this will fix it, or maybe there are files missing that couldn't write during an update.
<ianorlin> also then partition shrink won't really work as it is not free
<ianorlin> can you try getting into recovery mode in grub?
<ianorlin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pyros> I have two VMs I can delete, then shrink, start moving stuff over, and then shrink again.
<pyros> I could be wrong (because i'm clueless about this), but I don't think it's an issue with the boot manager as it is managing to find Lubuntu okay... it has a blue lubuntu screen, then a black lubuntu screen, then hangs.
<ianorlin> can you boot into recovery mode?
<ianorlin> hold shift if not a dualboot
<CrazyTB> Is there any way to save/read the (L)Ubuntu install log?
<pyros> Not tried, but I can give that a go after I've free'd some space up. Will it help recover the OS?
<CrazyTB> I want to save the messages to read later, to check if everything went fine.
<pyros> CrazyTB: I can have a look, where abouts is it?
<CrazyTB> That's my question, where is the log located? I want to just copy it.
<pyros> I have access to the disk in media/sda1/ but I don't know which folder the log would be in.
<Unit193> CrazyTB: /var/log/installer/ iirc.
<pyros> It contains casper.log debug initial-status.gz media-info partman syslog and version
<pyros> shall I pastebin one of those?
<CrazyTB> pyros: oops, I guess I accidentally looked like I was referring to you... sorry about that!
<ianorlin> not sure that would help with full disk
<pyros> CrazyTB: no worries!
<pyros> ianorlin: thanks for your help. I'll free up some space and reboot. If that doesn't work I'll try holding shift for recovery mode. If I get nowhere with that I'll wait until I get another disk, rather than risk partition shrinking my SSD. Does that sound like the best plan?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> be careful when deleting though
<pyros> Okay, thank you for all your help, it's much appreciated. You saved me from losing my data by attempting to re-install lubuntu over my existing copy.
<ianorlin> You are welcome
<Slit> Hello nice people. Could someone help me on how to add 1280x1024 screen resolution to xorg.conf?
<Unit193> Slit: Have you tried auto generating a xorg.conf file first?
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Slit> I am in a specific position. holstein helped me. I have Powerpc mac mini, and I had problems with graphics. That is why I ahve xorg.conf
<melodie> hi, is there a specific lubuntu-qa chan?
<Unit193> melodie: No.
<melodie> ok Unit193 thanks
<Unit193> melodie: Best you have is either #ubuntu-quality or #lubuntu-offtopic
<melodie> I have a message from french speaking buddies
<melodie> no it is directly concerning lubuntu
<Unit193> melodie: Sending it to their mailing list might help.
<melodie> they say there is a bad issue with chromium in lubuntu especially
<melodie> Unit193 yes sure
<Unit193> Tell them to add more ram, it's chromium.
<Unit193> Slit: Right, PPC.  Well that's fun.
<holstein> Slit: did the vesa driver work?
<melodie> Unit193 I try to bring him here
<Slit> Unit193, it si fun as hell. Do you know how to add 1280x1024. I know mini can take it.
<melodie> Unit193 it's a Lubuntu exclusive issue, all other distros don't meet with it
<Slit> holstein my man :-) it worked fine, and wifi
<holstein> Slit: cheers..
<Unit193> melodie: That's not going to help if said person doesn't speak English.  File a bug on launchpad.
<melodie> Unit193 he speaks even better than myself he is very keen in english
<Slit> holstein do you know it how to confugure?
<caymus> hi
<melodie> hi caymus
<holstein> Slit: configure what?
<melodie> Unit193 I just talked to you about caymus  and his issue in Lubuntu with chromium
<caymus> Do someone know what is happenig on lubuntu?, i have a strange problem,
<holstein> caymus: i konw what is happening here on lubuntu.. what is happening to you on lubuntu? specifically?
<caymus> i have ported one of my private Qt project form Qt 4.8 to Qt5.2
<Slit> holstein, I want to add 1280x1024 screen reolution t xorg.conf, because mini can take it. I tryed in live cd mode?
<caymus> the problem is, my appli use 16TeraByte virtual memory
<holstein> Slit: ok.. edit the xorg.conf.. back that one up,a nd you can always revert to it
<holstein> Slit: try arandr
<caymus> i have tested on kubuntu & ubuntu, no problem 600mb virtual memory
<caymus> else tested on archlinux lxde, no problem also
<caymus> & found this
<caymus> http://list-archives.org/2013/12/14/lubuntu-users-lists-ubuntu-com/latest-chromium-browser-using-high-cpu-on-any-page/f/4524267073
<Slit> holstein, step by step. I will save xorg.conf to desktop for backup, and then what
<caymus> same problem happen for Qt-bitcoin prject
<holstein> caymus: its more likely you are on different versions
<holstein> caymus: or example lubuntu 13.10, and kubuntu 12.04
<caymus> my privat Qt project have the same behaviour than this one chromium-browser user 11% 72.1MB 16777216.0 TB
<melodie> holstein it would not explain why here chromium eats the whole ram and elsewhere it doesn't, would it?
<caymus> 16 TeraByte virtual memory
<Unit193> Chromium is GTK, how would it even be related?
<caymus> checked my code 8 hours
<caymus> but it is happenig only on lubuntu
<caymus> i dunno how
<melodie> caymus do you mean "during 8 hours"? or do you mean "8 hours ago"?
<melodie> caymus have you traced the parent processes?
<caymus> but why on ubuntu & kubuntu , archlinux lxde this is repporting 600mb virtual memory
<caymus> et only on lubuntu 16TeraBytes
<caymus> i was unable to track the culprit lib but this is my little personnal project
<caymus> http://178.32.44.120/shared/out.ogv
<caymus> same behaviour for Qt-bitcoin & apparently for chromium related fro gtk?
<Unit193> I don't see how this is related at all.  /usr/share/lubuntu/qt/Trolltech.conf only contains minimal config too.
<caymus> holstein: i have tested on virtual machines
<caymus> lubuntu 13.10 14.04 ubuntu 13.10 14.04 kubuntu 13.10 14.04 archlinux lxde kerenl 3.13
<caymus> the problem is recursive from lubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<caymus> it is why i cannot track the problem also Unit193
<caymus> i dont understand why this is happening
<caymus> 6 hours on valgrind to track problems but i cannot understand where is the problem
<holstein> you are thinking its with lubuntu, correct?
<holstein> and, only lubuntu.. not main ubuntu
<caymus> yes i suspect, or a lib
<caymus> yes
<holstein> so, start looking at the differences between them
<caymus> this is not happening on ubuntu unity or kde ubuntu
<caymus> maybe a corrupted libQt?
<holstein> caymus: what one? the repos are the same
<holstein> caymus: if you are adding sources, you'll need to troubleshoot those
<caymus> yes i know but this is only a question because after search on web i found same problem for chromium dev & Qt-bitcoin dev
<caymus> et all are related to lubuntu only
<caymus> this is out of my scope to debug this sorry
<holstein> caymus: are they repo packages?
<caymus> my appli is dev from myself
<caymus> & compiled by myself
<holstein> caymus: there are no lubuntu specific sources.. so, if they are repo pacakges, they should, or can become the same version
<caymus> not from repos
<Slit> Any help with xorg.conf?
<holstein> Slit: ?
<holstein> Slit: *after* having backedup and copied the one that is working and "known good", just rewrite the one you have with what you want.. reboot and test..
<holstein> Slit: unless i, or another volunteer has it here, it will likely be soemthing you will have to do on your own hardware
<Slit> holstein, how colud I add 1280x1024 to xorg.conf. What should I write
<holstein> Slit: go where another value is written,a nd replace that one
<holstein> Slit: did arandr work?
<holstein> Slit: the application arandr
<Slit> don 't how to work with arandr
<holstein> Slit: you install it, and run it.. and its a GUI
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (saucy), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<Slit> ther is no option for my screen resolution that what. I run it, and then what
<holstein> Slit: then, you do the xorg.conf option
<holstein> and keep in mind, the vesa driver may not support it
<Slit> Sholud i open xorg in arandr,
<holstein> Slit: no
<holstein> Slit: you would back up the xorg.conf
<holstein> then, edit it in a text editor
<Slit> Ok, I have now opend as roo0t xorg
<Slit> What next?
<caymus> here the problem sorry for the delay
<caymus> http://178.32.44.120/shared/vm-problem-scrot.png
<caymus> on virtual memory size
<caymus> the main os is lubuntu
<caymus> 13.10
<caymus> but this is also happenig into lubuntu 14.04 into virtual machines
<wxl> ok kids i'm stuck with an apt issue i've never had before
<wxl> apt-get update yields E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<wxl> and that yields dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 0: EOF after field name `'
<wxl> supposedly sudo dpkg --clear-avail should fix this but no dice
<Unit193> That indeed is new, what's in the file?
<Unit193> (Looks like nothing.)
<wxl> it's empty
<wxl> yep :)
<wxl> good inference
 * wxl pats Unit193 on the head
<Unit193> Do I get a snack?  So, remove the file.
<wxl> well i think that's what clear-avail does
<wxl> but i shall try that too
<wxl> ah that did it
<wxl> had to remove the whole of the updates subdirectory
<wxl> weird tho
<Unit193> Might have been good to see if all were blank, but at least it's a-workin'
<wxl> uh
<wxl> maybe not
<wxl> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: files list file for package 'procps' is missing final newline
<wxl> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
#lubuntu 2014-02-21
<wxl> ok, seriously.
<wxl> /bin/ps is looking like a package list
<wxl> what the smurf
<wxl> is that ok to say, Unit193 ? smurf?
<wxl> ok so ps is fixed now
<wxl> but i'm still getting something about the file list for procps being messed up
<Unit193> --reinstall?
<wxl> hm
<wxl> nope
<wxl> do the .dscs get saved locally first?
<Unit193> The dsc files aren't needed, though the deb files are in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<wxl> so that's the file list
<wxl> procfs isn't there
<wxl> s/f/p/g
<wxl> oh there it is
<wxl> maybe i'll delete all the archives
<wxl> deleting, reupdating failed :(
<Unit193> Can I haz paste?
<wxl> don't look texty!
<wxl> but yes
<wxl> argh no pastebinit on here
<wxl> yeah it's megagobbledeegook
<wxl> http://www.sendspace.com/file/2u4wnx
<wxl> it's not pastebin i know
<wxl> too big
<Unit193> You're sending the debfile?  Also don't see that version in any release of Ubuntu.
<wxl> yeah well don't ask me
<wxl> i ask to download procps and that's what i get
<wxl> maybe it's a key problem?
<wxl> how do i get new keys?
<Unit193> ubuntu-keyring for the archive signing.  So, just to rehash: What exactly is the problem?  Can you check sources.list?  And lastly, apt-get update?
<wxl> update is working fine now
<wxl> so initially i was getting all these ps errors when i tried to update
<wxl> so i took a look at /bin/ps and it looked like it was a file list!
<wxl> i put ps on from another computer
<wxl> and then every time i try to install i get an error that the file list for procps doesn't have a ending newline
<wxl> sources.list looks fine
<zsw__> hello is there an op here
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> why?
<zsw__> you not an op
<hyperair> says who?
<zsw__> nvm
<zsw__> can you help me
<hyperair> with what?
<zsw__> i resolved my buntu bans last night and im baned again
<zsw__> what hapend
<zack123> i cant even join ubuntu0ops
<zack123> hello?
<hyperair> whoops, sorry
<zack123> its ok
<hyperair> was afk
<zack123> can you help
<hyperair> i'll check with #ubuntu-ops
<zack123> ok
<DF3D2> i cant seem to figure out how to add a "custom" launch button to a panel ?
<DF3D2> only pre defined apps
<Warcow> hello!
<diecastarts> have a odd problem. I rebooted the computer and now lubuntu will not login. it flash black for a second and then goes back to the login screen over and over. But i open ok in openbox mode
<diecastarts> have a odd problem. I rebooted the computer and now lubuntu will not login. it flash black for a second and then goes back to the login screen over and over. But i open ok in openbox mode
<Nindustries> So I changed some things to grub, and now the same programs keep opening when starting lubuntu. Suggestions?
<Nindustries> I think; reboot=acpi
<diecastarts> No good
<diecastarts> tried a shutdown to be sure
<diecastarts> oops wrong window
<BlitzHere> Does anyone know how to configure xdg-open to open the right application when I click on magnet/irc/steam links in chrome?
<BlitzHere> I've tried a bunch of things and it done't work
<BlitzHere> Keeps opening a new browser window
<BlitzHere> Computer:~$ xdg-open steam://run/550
<BlitzHere> Created new window in existing browser session.
<STHGOM> how do you mount a .iso file with wine?
<holstein> STHGOM: whats the bigger picture you are trying to do?
<Unit193> ..Why with wine?
<Unit193> mkdir mnt && sudo mount mygame.iso mnt/
<Unit193> mount -o loop that is
<STHGOM> old laptop = external disc drive = one free usb port
<STHGOM> trying to get a windows game to play without disc
<holstein> i suppose there are ways that could still be prevented
<Unit193> Sure, loopmount and define the mount as drive D: in winecfg
<STHGOM> Unit193 can you explain those commands?
<holstein> man mount
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<STHGOM> !mkdir
<Unit193> mkdir make dir
<holstein> make directory
<STHGOM> yea
<STHGOM> sooo
<STHGOM> make directory mount && sudo mount mygame.iso mount/
 * STHGOM digesting this
<STHGOM> what do i do then?
<STHGOM> and dont i have to have a path for mygame.iso?
<STHGOM> block device is write-protected
<STHGOM> it arrears to have worked
<STHGOM> appears
<STHGOM> ty
<STHGOM> goodbye
<STHGOM> are there other ways to find programs you have installed with LSC than just going into the menu?
<STHGOM> LSC = Lubuntu Software Center
<STHGOM> anyone?
<phillw> STHGOM: not sure what you seek?
<STHGOM> i just cant find it in the menu
<phillw> STHGOM: does http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages answer your question?
<phillw> ahh, the installed an application and it does not show up in the menu issue!... that's a little more tricky... 1st see if it is installed (use that link) then try launching it from terminal. If it launches from there you can manually make a menu entry for a mis behaving application.
<phillw> do NOT use sudo <<application name>> you will break it horribly!
<STHGOM> i guess so
<phillw> if it insists on sudo, use gksudo which will not horribly break things :)
<STHGOM> can you do recent
<STHGOM> ?
<phillw> Oh... WHY, OH WHY did they stop issuing gksudo / gksu?.... There are times I pull my hair out! STHGOM you will also need http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default to install it
<STHGOM> what?
<phillw> STHGOM: you can look at /var/log/apt it will list all that apt has done (so a grep, or a tail should find what you have been doing)
<STHGOM> recently installed
<phillw> STHGOM: if the application needs privs of an admin, then you will need to launch it with gksu and NOT sudo.
<phillw> basically, the simple rule is... if it has a window (e.g. GUI) then use gksu.
<STHGOM> i was thinking more along the lines of folders
<phillw> the filemanagers are a classic case of using gksudo (try sudo firefox and watch it crash and burn before your eyes once you try it from menu... - well actually don't unless you want some serious headaches!!!)
<STHGOM> wut?
<phillw> pcmanfm can open folders as root user, it is safer that way :)
<STHGOM> man im you lost me
<phillw> if you issue dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/Desktop/packages and then pastebin that up, I will be happy to look for you.
<STHGOM> what?
<STHGOM> im new to lubuntu
<phillw> Menu --> Accessories --> LXTerminal
<phillw> then issue dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/Desktop/packages
<phillw> that will create a file onyou desktop called packages
<STHGOM> k
<phillw> sorry, that I'm the best at explaining this... I'm wathing one of the only two TV programmes I like at the same time....
<phillw> *not the best*
<phillw> Oh, and I have a finger in a splint which affects my typing!... the typos will appear.. if they are critical I'll re-type.
<STHGOM> is there a way to show the programs that arent requred for lubuntu to run
<phillw> STHGOM: there is a list of what lubuntu ships with
<phillw> i install bluefish and other bits and pieces at each install.
<STHGOM> i want a list of what is installed that DOSN'T come with lubuntu
<phillw> if you make that listing, we can then look at what comes with the lubuntu-desktop meta package
<STHGOM> what is that?
<phillw> the meta package has all the applications that lubuntu auto installs and also is used when the build machines make the ISO's that people download.
<STHGOM> k
<phillw> it is, simply put, a list of what to include from the many thousands of applications in the repository into lubuntu... for an example, we do not ship libre-office like some of the family do, so it is not in the list. You can, as you have seen, install anything you want from the repository as an 'add on' and also remove things. removing things will usually prompt you to be told that lubuntu-desktop will be removed. that is the file that holds the list. 
<phillw> *buntu meta files are very well behaved... You tell it you no longer want the defaults and it will never trouble you again.
<STHGOM> all... i.. want... is... to... see... my... recently... installed... games...
<phillw> STHGOM: then run dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/Desktop/packages
<STHGOM> i guess i installed lubuntu the other day so everything is "recently installed"
<phillw> STHGOM: that's fine.... run the command and tell me when you have done so.
<STHGOM> a thing came up on the desktop that says this:
<STHGOM> abiword						install
<STHGOM> abiword-common					install
<STHGOM> accountsservice					install
<STHGOM> ace-of-penguins					install
<STHGOM> acl						install
<STHGOM> acpid						install
<STHGOM> adduser						install
<STHGOM> alsa-base					install
<STHGOM> alsa-utils					install
<STHGOM> anacron						install
<STHGOM> app-install-data				install
<STHGOM> apparmor					install
<STHGOM> apport						install
<STHGOM> apport-gtk					install
<STHGOM> apt						install
<STHGOM> apt-transport-https				install
<phillw> ;flood | STHGOM
<STHGOM> apt-utils					install
<STHGOM> aptdaemon					install
<STHGOM> aptdaemon-data					install
<STHGOM> apturl						install
<STHGOM> apturl-common					install
<STHGOM> aspell						install
<STHGOM> aspell-en					install
<STHGOM> at-spi2-core					install
<STHGOM> audacious					install
<STHGOM> audacious-plugins:i386				install
<STHGOM> audacious-plugins-data				install
<STHGOM> avahi-daemon					install
<STHGOM> base-files					install
<STHGOM> base-passwd					install
<STHGOM> bash						install
<STHGOM> bash-completion					install
<STHGOM> bc						install
<STHGOM> bind9-host					install
<STHGOM> binfmt-support					install
<STHGOM> binutils					install
<STHGOM> blueman						install
<STHGOM> bluez						install
<STHGOM> bsdmainutils					install
<STHGOM> bsdutils					install
<STHGOM> busybox-initramfs				install
<STHGOM> busybox-static					install
<STHGOM> bzip2						install
<STHGOM> ca-certificates					install
<STHGOM> cabextract					install
<STHGOM> caps						install
<STHGOM> chromium-browser				install
<STHGOM> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg				install
<STHGOM> clementine					install
<STHGOM> command-not-found				install
<STHGOM> command-not-found-data				install
<STHGOM> console-setup					install
<STHGOM> consolekit					install
<STHGOM> coreutils					install
<STHGOM> cpio						install
<STHGOM> cpp						install
<STHGOM> cpp-4.7						install
<STHGOM> cpp-4.8						install
<STHGOM> crafty						install
<STHGOM> crafty-books-medtosmall				install
<STHGOM> crda						install
<STHGOM> cron						install
<STHGOM> cryptsetup-bin					install
<STHGOM> cups						install
<STHGOM> cups-bsd					install
<STHGOM> cups-client					install
<STHGOM> cups-common					install
<STHGOM> cups-daemon					install
<STHGOM> cups-driver-gutenprint				install
<STHGOM> cups-filters					install
<STHGOM> cups-ppdc					install
<STHGOM> cups-server-common				install
<STHGOM> curl						install
<STHGOM> dash						install
<STHGOM> dbus						install
<STHGOM> dbus-x11					install
<STHGOM> dconf-cli					install
<STHGOM> dconf-gsettings-backend:i386			install
<STHGOM> dconf-service					install
<STHGOM> debconf						install
<STHGOM> debconf-i18n					install
<STHGOM> debianutils					install
<STHGOM> desktop-file-utils				install
<STHGOM> dh-python					install
<STHGOM> dictionaries-common				install
<STHGOM> diffutils					install
<STHGOM> exactly
<STHGOM> to much
<STHGOM> ;flood | STHGOM
<phillw> Unit193: STHGOM seems a newbie.... I'll keep an eye on him re-appearing
<k-rad> how do i change lubuntu clock settings to am and pm only through something i can adjust
<wxl> ok guys, know of any hope for a drive for VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter?
<wxl> driver that is
<wxl> i'm going to ask over on #ubuntu; this is too specific to need your guys' help
<wxl> howveer nice you are :)
#lubuntu 2014-02-22
<komyc> how to start dhcp in ubuntu i keep getting error messages
<komyc> ??
<komyc> anyone ?
<komyc> plz
<komyc> Hekp plz
<komyc> help
<lancelot_> Hello, I can't access youtube.com
<phillw> lancelot_: any particular error message?
#lubuntu 2014-02-23
<coreire> I installed Lubuntu 13.10 on a system that I want to use as a media/file server. I edited /etc/default/grub and set GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to "text" so that it wouldn't start a graphical session because I don't want to waste resources when it's running as a server. I'd like to be able to start a graphical session when I want to but if I type "startx" it just boots to a black screen.Any tips on how to fix the startx problem or on a better
<counter> hi, my lubuntu ignores vino @ autostart, it is selected at the desktop settings and the vino.desktop file is placed at .config/autostart/vino.desktop  http://pastebin.com/yBpb5cwU
<counter> is something wrong at the desktop file? I can not see why ..
<diecastarts> hello all.. BACKSTORY been having a problem logging into my normal DesktopE' unless i'm uses the guest account or a different desktop. have some people try to help but no good. But I was thinking it maybe because it was set to auto login. when this start i had a game crash and rebooted the computer and it goes to the login screen but when i try to login it goes black for a second and then back to the login again
<diecastarts> So my question is what file would hold the setting for the auto login I think if i turn that off and reboot it should fix the problem
<diecastarts> ????
<lancelot_> Hello, I can't access youtube.com
<diecastarts> i'm still pretty new to linux but what happening. any errors or odd things happen..
<diecastarts> but a tip you have to learn to ask question or people will normally never answer you questions here
<lancelot_> Are you asking me, diecastarts?
<diecastarts> yeah
<lancelot_> Well, I don't know what to tell you,
<lancelot_> youtube.com is unavailable, when any other site is....
<diecastarts> if ya try clean you internet temp files
<lancelot_> It didn't start right away from a fresh install
<lancelot_> So i don't thim=nk is the temmp folder
<diecastarts> using firefox or chrome
<lancelot_> firefox
<lancelot_> but it happened the same on other pc
<diecastarts> ohh can ya get to the site but the videos are not showing up?
<diecastarts> I am guessing you may not have installed the Ubuntu-restricted-addons
<diecastarts> that adds all things like the stuff you need to play dvd's and also installs stuff like gstreaming ectect to run alot of things
<diecastarts> lancelot_,
<keiserr> hi, am trying to install lubuntu on an old pentium machine, 128MB ram.
<keiserr> I used the alternate iso ofcourse
<keiserr> problem is, it doesn't detect my usb keyboard, which does work up to the bios menu.. but stops working the morning i get that choose your language option
<keiserr> *the moment I get to ..
<keiserr> can i somehow use another minimal ubuntu version to boot form that, so as i can get keyboard functionalities there and do an upgrade from that using the lubuntu cd inside without having to reboot?
<holstein> !mini | keiserr
<ubottu> keiserr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i would probably try TTY.. and it still could be hardware releated on older hardware like that
<counter> pushing my problem ;) my lubuntu ignores vino @ autostart, it is selected at the desktop settings and the vino.desktop file is placed at .config/autostart/vino.desktop http://pastebin.com/yBpb5cwU
<counter> the autostart desktop file is working at another pc ... but not on my ... could that be deactivated somehow? if I use terminal, it is not even showing up and it is checked for autostart at desktop session setting
<vn151502510> counter: most desktop files in ~/.config/autostart have OnlyShowIn Not in LXDE, not sure still working. But I figure out a way: create a bash file with content like sleep 4; pcmanfm "desktopfile"; sleep 4; pcmanfm.... Put bash file in manual auto start file in ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart. And it works
<counter> why? pacmanfm? "sleep 4; pcmanfm ~/.config/autostart/vino.desktop; " like that?
<vn151502510> pcmanfm can run desktop file
<counter> ok, I try, thanks
<counter> it is working, awesome :D
<aristoteles> hello lubuntu room.  i've just installed lubuntu 13.10 on a dell inspriron with amd a6 apu and radeon 'temash'.  strangely, after install, i reboot and all is fine, but on my second boot, x crashes.  i've tried many things and actually gone through the entire process twice now.  i've got all the info you need about hardward and packages and whatnot.  if anyone is around to discuss, please reply.
<aristoteles> the strangest thing is the way the live usb works fine, and the first reboot is fine, but subsequent reboots leave X unable to start.
<aristoteles> i have all error logs and hardware logs ready to paste if you are interested.
<holstein> aristoteles: you are applying updates?
<aristoteles> holstein, no
<aristoteles> well, sorry let me be more specific
<holstein> aristoteles: something is happening
<holstein> aristoteles: when you look at what *is* happening, we should be able to see what it causing the trouble
<aristoteles> on the install, i clicked 'download updates while installing'.  the initial reboot booted into a working x server
<holstein> aristoteles: and, you get the login screen?
<aristoteles> yes, i was able to log in and use the desktop
<holstein> aristoteles: ok
<aristoteles> then upon rebooting, x crashes and no login screen.  i can use the computer with a tty, but starting x crashes
<holstein> aristoteles: so, you install.. then, you login and eveything is fine
<holstein> *then* the *next* time.. can you get to the login screen?
<holstein> no
<aristoteles> in that mode, i did do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to see if it would help, several packages updated, but that hasn't helpsed
<holstein> but, tty *does* allow you to login?
<aristoteles> holstein, exactly.
<aristoteles> yes, the system is working fine.  i can paste the xorg.0.log if you like
<aristoteles> i can generate two types of errored xorg.0.logs.
<aristoteles> using the liveusb, i had to boot with nomodeset.  and the successful reboot also requried nomodeset.
<aristoteles> now x crashes with our without nomodeset but the error is differnet in the xorg.0.log
<holstein> aristoteles: and now, with nomodeset, all is well?
<holstein> ok
<holstein> let me make 2 suggestions
<aristoteles> if it were working with nomodeset then all would be as it was with the liveusb.
<holstein> aristoteles: try an xorg.conf with the vesa driver
<aristoteles> please suggest away.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> the other is to blow out your user config, but, i dont think thats going to matter, since the login screen is not loading
<aristoteles> let me try with this xorg.conf thanks for the suggestion.
<aristoteles> currently i have no xorg.conf so i'm going to create one in /etc/X11/ and type startx.
<aristoteles> lol, i'm going have to have to do wget on that page to get the conf, since i have no desktop browser.
<aristoteles> ermm, no desktop at all.
<holstein> aristoteles: i would put the on i linked in place, and reboot
<holstein> aristoteles: i can PM it to you if you need
<aristoteles> thanks, holstein, i'm actually using irc on another computer
<aristoteles> thankfully, i'm quite skilled in vi, so wget and a few regexes means i've got this.
<aristoteles> just had to answer a phone call for a moment there.
<aristoteles> ok rebooting now, i hope this helps :)
<aristoteles> nope, X still crashed, looking in Xorg.0.log (i booted with nomodeset)
<aristoteles> different error than before.   V_BIOS address 0x0 out of range
<aristoteles> shall i paste this log for you?
<holstein> aristoteles: dont boot with nomodeset and that xorg
<holstein> aristoteles: just boot normally with the xorg.conf in place
<aristoteles> holstein: actually it was the same error as before.  i will remove nomodeset and reboot.
<aristoteles> holstein: doing as you say now...
<aristoteles> strange, x did not start, but something seems stuck.  i see a mostly black screen with noise in the background and a cursor flashing in upper left.  but i cannot access any ttys with ctrl+alt+F1-F6?
<holstein> aristoteles: you can feel free to post logs
<holstein> aristoteles: also, you can try #ubuntu or other larger communities, since its likely not related to lubuntu or lxde specifically
<aristoteles> holstein, you are probably right about that.
<holstein> i would try and go back to the basics.. test the memory and the hard drive
<aristoteles> holstein, i'm not sure how to save this log, since the computer seems stuck, i can power cycle it but then perhaps xorg.0.log won't be saved.
<holstein> a bad hard drive could change the data and cause issues
<aristoteles> holstein, i see. do you have a particular test program you recommend?
<holstein> aristoteles: i use the ultimate boot cd.. but, there are tools from the live CD i use.. gsmartcontrol and just the memtest in the grub menu
<aristoteles> holstein: does Xorg.0.log.old always contain the penultimate xorg log?
<holstein> aristoteles: id just have to see it
<holstein> and, even then, it may not mean anything to me
<aristoteles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984050/
<aristoteles> penultimate means 'second-to-last', it seems that the hanging boot with the xorg.conf+without nomodeset didn't end up saving an xorg.log
<holstein> aristoteles: for my dollar, i would personally just try a different version.. even 14.04, even though its not released yet officially
<aristoteles> holstein, i don't have any reason not to try that.
<aristoteles> this is a brand new computer.
<holstein> aristoteles: right.. also, is this a *new* machine? like new to you with ueif?
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> could be related to that...
<aristoteles> holstein: it absolutely could be.  it's definetly the first machine i've ever had to deal with that has uefi.
<holstein> i would suggest just trying to disable that in the bios
<holstein> not the uefi.. but "secure boot", or whatever could be messing you pu
<holstein> up*
<aristoteles> do you think i should add 14.04 to sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade or create a new lie usb?
<aristoteles> i believe that i have secure boot off and uefi on instead of legacy boot.
<holstein> aristoteles: i personally dont dist-upgrade
<aristoteles> currently
<holstein> an install takes like 8 minutes.. dist-upgrade takes hours
<aristoteles> holstein you are right about that.
<holstein> aristoteles: i wish you well.. i need to run for a bit.. cheers and good luck!
<aristoteles> FYI: here is the xorg log without an xorg.conf and without nomodeset, the error is different, it's a segfault from aX.
<aristoteles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984082/
<aristoteles> thanks for the help, holstein.
<aristoteles> i just saw the time and i have to go too.
<aristoteles> i'll try this again later.
<aristoteles> peace
<gomaaz> hi guys
<gomaaz> <- new to lubuntu
<gomaaz> is it possible to start the xfce4-power-manager-settings by bootup?
<gomiboy> gomaaz: can't imagine why you want to do that, but start -> preferences -> default applications for lxsession -> autostart and you can add whatever you want
<greeter> say, about that last question, can scripts be added to autostart?
<lancelot_> Hello, what's the shortcut to change workspaces?
<lancelot_> Got it, it's ctrl alt arrow.Thank's to myself.
<gomiboy> lancelot_: or ctrl + alt + mouse wheel :)
#lubuntu 2015-02-16
<robert_ancell> Anyone using simple-scan in LXDE? The newer versions use GtkHeaderBar by default - should LXDE be added to the "traditional window decorations" whitelist like Unity/XFCE/MATE?
<Unit193> I would say very much so, that it should be added.  Clashes with the rest of the desktop if not.
<robert_ancell> Unit193, can you confirm that the environment variable XGD_CURRENT_DESKTOP is set to LXDE in LXDE?
<robert_ancell> that should be XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Unit193> All I have handy is Trusty, but it is there.
<Unit193> wxl: Still here? ---^
<wxl> what huh?
<wxl> i have trusty here too fwiw Unit193
<Unit193> Ah, alright.
<Unit193> robert_ancell: So I'd still say that's a safe bet. :)
<robert_ancell> ok, thanks Unit193, wxl. I've updated simple-scan to do that
<wxl> sounds good robert_ancell thx
<Unit193> LXQt is likely too early to think about, too.
<wxl> probably
<wxl> might be worth playing around
<wxl> robert_ancell: you can contact the devs through the lubuntu-qa mailing list
<wxl> or actually go upstream to lxde.org and use their mailing list
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi, ai am having an issue with my wifi? It seems to drop the connection after only a couple minutes
<MrAsk> Hello, I run lubuntu on netbook with 128 mb ram and it worked. But when I did same on system with 2gb ram desktop alone used 1gb. How the fuck can I contron it? I need ~1.6gb only for runing virtual machine I want. Am I fucked or is there something I can do?
<wxl> !language | MrAsk
<ubottu> MrAsk: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<phillw> MrAsk: most likely, your RAM is being used for buffers... this is still 'free' RAM. People do misread 'top'. Allocate the 1.6GB of RAM to the VM and just check it is not hammering swap. I only allocate 512Mb to lubuntu VM's and they are happy little VM's.
#lubuntu 2015-02-17
<Guest5799> hi guys,can i add kali tools to a lubuntu OS?
<arianit> hi, I think I turned off vga on my lubuntu. how do I turn this back on from terminal?
<platt_> any package i can install for a sis video driver please
<platt_> lspci says it is a sis 661/741/760
<holstein> platt_: AFAIK, sis doest provide that for linux
<holstein> platt_: with my SIS integrated GPU, i personally bypassed it.. with another laptop, i gave it away
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<holstein> platt_: i suggest trying vesa, if you are finding you have issues.. are you? what issues are you having?
<Amitari> Does anyone know how to add a startup sound?
<Amitari> That would be pretty cool.
<holstein> Amitari: you can point to a script that will run.. you can run a different desktop environment that just automatically does it for you. or anything in between those options
<Amitari> Alright, do you know of any guide to writing a script for this purpose?
<holstein> sure.. any bash scipting guide would be relevant.. any script that plays a sound..
<holstein> you could add it to the startup GUI
<holstein> something like http://pclosmag.com/html/issues/201011/page11.html for example
<Amitari> Good. How do I make this script autostart then?
<holstein> Amitari: as i suggested, you can use the autostart GUI
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu or the menu itme for startup
<Amitari> Thanks!
<holstein> i will test my script, for starting conky, for example.. i test it *before* adding it to any startup areas
<holstein> i test it in place, and see that its working.. so, im not troubleshooting more than one thing at a time
<Amitari> Oh, alright.
<Amitari> Thanks.
<Amitari> I'm probably going to use some SGI Boot sound.
<virgilia> i entered "sudo socat TCP4-LISTEN:80,fork TCP4:myip:8080" now how do i undo it?
<holstein> virgilia: control c is how i "kill" terminal processes.. what are you doing? and why?
<virgilia> my ISP is blocking almost every port, including 5900-5909, 5800-5809, 21-25, 5022. I was trying to tunnel VNC through an open port. I entered the command, it eventually gave me the $ without error. but then i get a message that my port is already in use when I try to enter socat command with a different port
<holstein> virgilia: i would try a general linux channel, or networking.. or ask your ISP
<Unit193> ps aux | grep socat  and kill the pid, or killall socat, or another option.
<wxl> killall $(pidof socat)
<Unit193> However, I would advise you not use VNC "out in the open", but tunnel over ssh or something.
<wxl> oops
<wxl> kill $(pidof socat)
<Unit193> kill, dimwit. ;)
<wxl> i mean
<wxl> shaddup, gooberhead :)
<holstein> yup +1 on vnc like that as well
<wxl> you're worse than @rmsbot
<Unit193> Ouch.
<wxl> i know, right?
<Unit193> virgilia: is 22 and 2222 blocked?
<wxl> last tweet i did with the #linux tag included a #ShutItRMSbot tag
<wxl> Unit193: he did say 21-25
<Unit193> Right, I can read...
<wxl> Unit193: well you did ask :)
<virgilia> unit193: 22 and 2222 both blocked
<holstein> could be, *all* serices like that are blocked, intentionally
<virgilia> I tried tunneling over ssh, but there is some sort of sabotage on that port also, always says password is wrong
<holstein> you can move ssh to another port
<holstein> usually, you can do that in the router, when port forwarding
<holstein> regardless, nothing about lubuntu is going to be breaking that in any way.. i would try and think more generally about it, and see if you can find someone on your ISP that has done what you are doing and emulate
<virgilia> 443 80 53 are open
<Unit193> Outbound on in?
<Unit193> This sounds more like a coperate firewall.
<holstein> also, doenst mean they dont "notice" what you are doing, and get upset, and send a bill, or consider it a breech of contract.. etc
<holstein> seems like, it could be just the router, if the router is supplied by the isp
<virgilia> open both ways
<Unit193> If you don't have an httpd, run ssh on 443?
<Unit193> !info sslh | use this if you do
<ubottu> use this if you do: sslh (source: sslh): ssl/ssh multiplexer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.15-1 (utopic), package size 36 kB, installed size 161 kB
<virgilia> private purchase for the router. this is a mobile home park and Internet is included in the rent. they actually discourage people from getting a router claiming it is unnecessary (they think all cell phones have a numeric buttons). it is a powerline based system and they hand out LAN cable adapters for as many devices as you own.
<virgilia> so I'd use sslh --listen 0.0.0.0:22 --ssh 127.0.0.1:5900 --ssl 127.0.0.1:5900 then tell my router to forward 22 to localip:5900 ?
<virgilia> or set my VNC to port 22?
<holstein> virgilia: if 22 is blocked, its blocked
<holstein> virgilia: you'll forward whatever ports you are allowed
<holstein> virgilia: id start with my isp and see what im doing that may be illegal, or get me kicked off, banned, or fined. then, id move to testing by putting up a live iso on hardware that i might start in the DMZ, or forwarding as needed to get what i need
#lubuntu 2015-02-18
<th3pun15h3r> anyone here use opensnap and skippy-xd
<th3pun15h3r> ?
<ianorlin> I use windows key plus left and right usually which should work by default
<th3pun15h3r> ya but to undo it or make it back to normal you cant
<th3pun15h3r> with the keybinding at least
<th3pun15h3r> if I use opensnap if I maximize it then unmaximize it goes back to the original size
<th3pun15h3r> but between using those, plank, compton, It functions really smooth on my asus netbook with 2gb of ram and like a 1.3ghz atom cpu
<th3pun15h3r> made it look like elementary os luna with a numix circle icon theme and gtk
<th3pun15h3r> gonna try slingshot with it next
<ianorlin> TheSchaf, if you edit ~/.cofig/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml you can make a maximize shortcut
<ianorlin> sorry I maent th3pun15h3r
<th3pun15h3r> ya
<th3pun15h3r> hmm slingshot is a no go
<plujon> When installing, I configured lubuntu to not do autologin, but now I've changed my mind.  How can I enable autologin in 14.04 ?
<Dirkson> Hey all. The "Volume control" panel applet selects the wrong alsa sound card. How do I tell it to use card 1 instead of card0?
#lubuntu 2015-02-19
<terribad> Hi folks! I just installed Lubuntu (or so I thought) and it won't boot - all I see is a black screen with a single blinking underscore in the upper left corner. Any ideas why that might be?
<terribad> It's not a dual boot, if that helps. I'm curious if nomodeset would help, but I don't seem to be able to set boot options using escape or shift during the boot.
<holstein> terribad: try nomodeset
<holstein> terribad: i will make the live iso work.. were you able to? i will do that before i install
<holstein> could be anything from a bad iso, to bad hardware component..
<holstein> if you see something pressing shift during boot, then, something is booting..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<terribad> I can't seem to get the grub menu open during boot. I'll try running from the live iso
<holstein> terribad: can you get to the desktop from the live iso?
<terribad> I tried booting what was on the live iso, and I didn't see the usual install-or-run menu. I've got a desktop now. Not sure why that happened.
<holstein> terribad: from the live iso, try booting the desktop, live, without installing.. just live,
<holstein> terribad: can you do that?
<holstein> if not, try "nomodeset" from the live iso, and see if that gets you to the live desktop
<holstein> thats a good indication that your GPU doesnt support linux..
<terribad> From BIOS I booted the live ISO. Instead of showing the menu that asked if I wanted to install or boot without install, it went ahead and booted. I'm not actually sure if I'm booted from the iso or from the hard drive, but df is giving me output that's consistent with the hard disk...
<terribad> I/etc/default/grub already has nomodeset! weird.
<terribad> Okay, so: I can boot from the ISO. I can't boot from the hard drive. When I hold left shift during boot, nothing happens, so it looks like I can't toggle nomodeset during startup.
<terribad> Booting from the live iso, it looks like the /etc/default/grub file on the hard drive is already correct. Nonetheless it won't boot without the live iso.
<terribad> I'm only able to boot from my live iso. When I do so, I can see the hard drive, and I can confirm that its /etc/default/grub looks right. Any ideas?
<jirido_> Is there a way to make links in pcmanfm? i have tried ctrl + shift drag and drop but cant see it works.
<OmegaOne> how long is each lubuntu release supported for?
<wxl> OmegaOne: check the release notes to find out. which version you thinking about?
<OmegaOne> 10.10
<OmegaOne> i mean 14.10
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> oops
<wxl> close though
<wxl> OmegaOne: 9 months https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Support
<wxl> going forward, all LTS should be 3 years, and all non-LTS 9 months
<OmegaOne> thanks
<wxl> this is consistent with the old support schedule for lts https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<oslo2015> Anyone know why Eclipse is only version 3.8 in the software center?
<curiousduder1> o/
<curiousduder> o/
<curiousduder> just installed lubuntu 14.10... liking it so far on this old dell
<oslo2015> Why is Eclipse only version 3.8 in the Software Center?
<curiousduder> dunno
<curiousduder> try a diff. repo?
<oslo2015> Sure, just seems weird to have an editions
<oslo2015> *edition
<oslo2015> that is four increments old
<curiousduder> this is my first run with linux... installed a slew of distros, but ended up with lubuntu... i havent read into software listed in the center
<curiousduder> I am still running an older version on my win machine (of eclipse)
<curiousduder> haven't updated it in like 2 years
<oslo2015> I'll need Java 8 support
<curiousduder> for 3.8?
<oslo2015> No, I was referring to the J8 support i n the latest Eclipse version
<oslo2015> That's why I need the latest version
<oslo2015> I just downloaded it directly from the website
<oslo2015> Just thought it was curious that they did'nt include it in Lubuntu SC natively
<curiousduder> ahh
<speck84> Hiya
<speck84> Is there anyone here?
<speck84> I have a problem with my lubuntu
<speck84> We have got Asusx102ba
<speck84> after when I close the lid
<speck84> they cant load the desktop
<speck84> they ask me for the pw
<speck84> after the screen gone
<speck84> i saw the mouse but the screen is crashed
<speck84> Any idea?
#lubuntu 2015-02-20
<zerothis> i tried to access a sam's club free wifi and my system bogged down. killed chromium (but it was only peaking at %9 CPU use), still bogged with each boot it was worse. used the netbook interface and got full speed with the 1st boot but with each boot, it bogged down again.
<zerothis> also, I installed team meeting 4 days prior. no other system changes
<zerothis> in virtual terminal i see an "OVERFLOW" ... "buffer: 16383" message and it randomly types ^@ on its own
<zerothis> xorg is consistently using 55%-60% CPU, why?
<yguyut7> how do you set it so that when you open a link from the email program it opens to a new firefox window in private mode?
<terribad> Hi folks! I'm installing on an old system and need to create a separate boot partition using the alternate installer. Does anyone have any advice? Ubuntu tutorials suggest I install, create the partition using Gparted, and then use Boot Repair Disc to fix the installation. But that hasn't worked for me.
<terribad> Ctrl-C made the alternate installer segfault! D:
<llogiq> Hi there. I'm on vivid (dev) and interestingly steam appears to depend on xterm. In the dependencies it has "xterm | x-terminal-emulator", but apt tries to install xterm nonetheless. Is this a) an error wth the steam package? or b) an error with apt?
<llogiq> Also, because xterm provides x-terminal-emulator, isn't the dependency tautologous
<llogiq> So how do I tell apt that steam doesn't need xterm, because it already has x-terminal-emulator?
<swbgko> any Lubuntu devs here?
<swbgko> why are there so many packages installed on the live iso? the system only needs approx 1200 !
<llogiq> No, we are all just fluffy white little rabbits :-)
<srinivas> how to install windows from my flash drive. the pc has lubuntu
<llogiq> srinivas, If your flash drive contains a bootable partition, you should be able to just boot it.
<srinivas> i tried to open the file. a black window opens but no automatic installation
<srinivas> what to do
<llogiq> What do you have on the flash drive?
<srinivas> windows 8 installtion file iso to create the environment i suppose
<hateball> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<llogiq> I'm afraid you will have to get the iso file from the flash drive and write it directly using dd so it will be bootable.
<llogiq> Apart from that, hateball is right.
<srinivas> may be i need help of an expert
<rumial> hiall
<rumial> i have lubuntu and installed some mac OS theme... i have a problem tho. some things have pale background and white text, like the calculator. how do i fix this ?
<rumial> kinda hard to see
<rumial> problem 2: how do i make SMplayer work with youtube. it works with VLC or totem. but not with the SM player setting
<rumial> hope u some help me =
<rumial> ...
<rumial> plz!
<rumial> scroll up happy and help me
<rumial> <rumial> i have lubuntu and installed some mac OS theme... i have a problem tho. some things have pale background and white text, like the calculator. how do i fix this ?
<rumial> <rumial> kinda hard to see
<rumial> <rumial> problem 2: how do i make SMplayer work with youtube. it works with VLC or totem. but not with the SM player setting
<rumial> <rumial> hope u some help me =
<rumial> <rumial> ...
<rumial> thx=)
<rumial> well........ i ll wait here if any1 have a answer to my problems...
<rumial> hope u help me!!
<ido_> Hi there, a question - I'm using Lubuntu to "revive" some old PCs that were originally designed to work with Windows XP. It works great, but the apps menu feels outdated and my less tech-savvy relatives can't seem to get around the OS without a search bar and the cleaner look of something like Windows 7/Mint/Zorin OS start menu. Is there any way to use a menu that looks more like these in LXDE/Lubuntu?
<rumial> there is the Cairo desktop thing ido_
<rumial> anyhows i am not pro with lubuntu so...
<ido_> rumial: I'm not referring to the launchbar itself, but rather to the app menu/drawer
<rumial> i am myself having a problem. no one answered me yet. tho the Cairo desktop thing is very nice to use with lubuntu. you can find it where you download software for your lubuntu os
<rumial> okey ido_
<ido_> I really just need a menu with a search bar and some links to, say, the internet browser and file manager without having to browse through the app categories, again much like Zorin/Win7/XP/Mint/Whisker menu. And Cairo is probably too heavy on RAM for these PCs lol
<rumial> i have installed the mac os theme
<rumial> however it is not recommended for new users
<rumial> easy to mess up
<rumial> ...... Lubuntu really is not this difficult to use anyhow. so maybe they can learn it too
<ido_> Yep, it's perfect for the situation except for the lack of a search bar
<ido_> I don't need any major shakeup for the system, just this elementary feature
<rumial> i do not know where to find such...
<oslo2015> Lubuntu 14.04.2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<Karot> Ciao a tutti
<Guest76383> Hi guys, I've installed Lubuntu 14.04 on my laptop. I've found one issue which I can't solve. Namely, the Volume Control doesn't appear. I've tried to add it manually, this doesn't work eather. I've also tried to play a movie, and the sound does not work also
<MrAsk> should CPUfreq works without gnome? If no, is there other CPU indicator which works with lubuntu?
<MrAsk> sorry nevermind
#lubuntu 2015-02-21
<meister`> Hello, I have a new lubuntu install, but logging in seems to revert me back to the login screen right after it appears to start up. Any ideas?
<meister`> 14.04 by the way
<meister`> nevermind, I fixed it by reinstalling gdm
<Martix> Hello, anybody here, please?
<Martix> I need help with wifi connection in my Netbook ASUS Eee PC 1005PX, using Lubuntu
<Martix> I really need help, please...
<Martix>                                                ...ANYBODY HERE? :))
<faisal> HI there, can anyone please help me get bluetooth working. I think my bluetooth device is recognized because I can search for bluetooth devices, but the problem is I dont find any other devices and the computer is not found by other devices
<danes> Hello, which app can I install to expand my monitor? I have a dell laptop with a docking station.
<danes> It's been a long time since I use lubuntu on this laptop so I decided to give it another try. Last time there was a hardware firmware issue with the graphics card that slowed down performance significantly. I cannot recall the command I used to check for any hw conflicts. Anyone can suggest something I can try to detect hw misconfigs?
<danes> do I make sense?
<holstein> danes: well, that may take more than just an appication.. i like to use arandr to test. but, you may need druver support
<remline> If I install the lubuntu-desktop package in Xubuntu, how will that differ from installing Lubuntu?
<Unit193> 1. I'd recommend installing the task over the meta.  2. You will still end up with all the extra packages that Xubuntu ships, such as Xfce.
<remline> Thanks Unit193, what do you mean by the task over the meta?
<Unit193> Basically, rather than  apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  do  apt-get install lubuntu-desktop^
<remline> Unit193, does using the ^ character have something to do with regular expressions? Or am I missing the point.
<rww> it tells APT that lubuntu-desktop is a task, not a package
<rww> unrelated to regex
<Unit193> A set of packages, installing a task means basically you are saying  apt-get install package1 package2 package3  and so on.  It makes a difference to apt when trying to resolve package deps.
<remline> Ha, no wonder I was confused. Per help.ubuntu.com, "Calling tasks from apt-get is not documented anywhere."
#lubuntu 2015-02-22
<halexander9000> Hi guys! Could someone please help me set up Space Engineers on Lubuntu? If at all possible?
<holstein> halexander9000: what is that? a windows application?
<holstein> halexander9000: i would go upstream, since, lubuntu is not doing anything to specifically prevent anything from running on it
<holstein> i would, first, ask the creators of the application for a linux version. if they have none, i would look at the windows version in wine, in a wine support comunity, keeping in mind, that its idealy up to the creators of the application to "support" its funcionality on linux
<mrdeb> hi guys. do u know of a but on 14.10 with power manager icon not showing and crashing when tryign to remove from panel, and only in lxpanel config it can removed?
<mrdeb> bug
<gebjgd> mrdeb, that is why i will stay be lts version.
<mrdeb> lts has other bugs though
<mrdeb> that arent fixed, so its not much better
<mrdeb> other than that, things seem to run smooth
<mrdeb> except pcmanfm needs to be fixed to make conky stop disappearing
<mrdeb> tell that guy who makes it to fix his software
<mrdeb> i had to leave crunchbang bec it was ended, so now i am on lubuntu
<mrdeb> u guys do a good job with the icons
<gebjgd> mrdeb, LOL. maybe you can stick with debian stable or sid
<mrdeb> ubuntu is sid
<mrdeb> but i tried debian lxde and it is ugly and messed up menus
<gebjgd> mrdeb, no. ubuntu is testing/sid
<mrdeb> sid is not testing
<mrdeb> sid is unstable branch
<mrdeb> stable/testing/sid
<gebjgd> mrdeb, yes, ubuntu is based on testing and sid
<mrdeb> cat /etc/version = jessie/sid
<gebjgd> mrdeb, so i use tint2 not lxpanel
<mrdeb> i know
<mrdeb> i like tint2 better but if lxpane3l already installed it is not much point, only with clean build up openbox
<gebjgd> mrdeb, jessie is now testing version
<mrdeb> cate version says sid. it stared as sid
<mrdeb> ubuntu always starts with sid adn then patches unstable programs
<mrdeb> bbx
<gebjgd> mrdeb, whatever it is sid or testing, that is not stable, so you have to face the problem.
<gebjgd> mrdeb, what kind of power manager icon you are using?
<mrdeb> well in my experience it is not much diff than lts
<mrdeb> even tho they say it is
<mrdeb> so i am on 64 bit lubuntu 1410 on desktop and it works well
<mrdeb> it is xfce4 power manager
<mrdeb> on a laptop, it shows up fine. on desktop, it shows up as blank space adn when you click to remove it, the panel crashes. u have to remove it via config file with nano
<mrdeb> so othe than that, things work well
<mrdeb> i would recommend u guys take out mtpaint, geckoplayer, audacious, and use gimp and vlc instead
<mrdeb> why is lubuntu 1410 using vlc 2.2 pre release when 2.15 is current stable?
<mrdeb> i dont understand these crazy version choices
<ianorlin> mrdeb that isn't really an lubuntu problem but more for the someone who manages the repos
<mrdeb> and who is that person. what is his name and email
<Unit193> 2.2 is soon to be released, hence the 'pre'.  What's wrong with it?
<mrdeb> well it is not stable version. so why is it in stable release ubuntu
<mrdeb> what logic is this
<Klubuntu> What is the changes from 14.04.1 to 14.04.2 and do i need to install 14.04.2 instead ?
#lubuntu 2016-02-24
<amcsi> help, the tray of lubuntu is shown over maximized applications. How do I fix this?
<wxl> amcsi: right click, panel preferences, advanced, uncheck minimize reserve space under properties
<wxl> amcsi: though i should mention that SHOULD be the default
<amcsi> wxl, thanks, it was ticked (I might have ticked it myself by accident at some point). However unticking and clicking OK didn'z fix ti
<wxl> amcsi: well, that's usually the solution. what application is causing the problems?
<amcsi> wxl, Chrome and Hexchat
<amcsi> especially with Hexchat it sucks because the input field for typing goes under the tray
<wxl> amcsi: that's really strange. if you move it somewhere else, does it still have the same problem?
<amcsi> oh wait
<amcsi> it works now
<amcsi> ticked
<amcsi> strange
<amcsi> wxl, thanks so much!
<wxl> amcsi: np :)
#lubuntu 2016-02-25
<Ivan__> hello?
<Ivan__> ???
<Ivan__> help?
<Guest17487> hi guys
<ianorlin> hi Guest17487
<Guest17487> i just install lubuntu on my computer
<Guest17487> little instable
<Guest17487> on the sreen i mean
<Guest17487> i fix it
<Guest17487> now ethernet not working
<Guest17487> but i know it is not like window
<Guest17487> llinux tell when it is working
<Guest17487> i waiting for the net and i will try again
<ianorlin> Guest17487: are you still plugged into ethernet?
<Guest17487> but i have no hope it can work le plug is good
<Guest17487> but not detection of internet
<ianorlin> do you have a little in the bottom right corner and looks like two arrows
<Guest17487> its earching somethings but no getting anything
<Guest17487> searching
<ianorlin> did you finish the install or is it still in progress?
<ianorlin> Guest17487: which version are you trying to install?
<Guest17487> ianorlin, i install 15.10 version
<Guest17487> but it is not  the problem
<Guest17487> internet  not working w windows too
<Guest17487> it is hardware i think
<Guest17487> because my pad working fine w wifi
<ianorlin> Guest17487: do you have another ethernet cable?
<Guest17487> next step will be put ubuntu on my eepad transformer
<Guest17487> it is not the cable it is the system of connection
<Guest17487> it is electric cable you translmitt data
<ianorlin> cables can go bad?
<Guest17487> for that you need maybe specific driver
<ianorlin> or do you have another computer that works with that cable
<Guest17487> it work w an other computer
<Guest17487> yes
<ianorlin> are you in the live session of lubuntu
<ianorlin> do you know what ethernet it has?
<Guest17487> no
<Guest17487> i shutdown everythings , piss me off
<Guest17487> i did ifconfig before
<Guest17487> it was show me 2 things , ethernet and the loop
<Guest17487> ethernet don' t get ip
<Guest17487> i guess it is normal
<Guest17487> i was thinking how to connect my pad to the uc to supervise and configure lubuntu . witch software can do that?
<Guest17487> i make my compliqued i think
<Guest17487> and for nothing
<alex10791> hello, I'm using lubuntu and I'm trying to allocate a hugepage (2MB) like this "mmap(NULL, (size_t)2*1024*1024, PROT_READ | PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE | MAP_ANONYMOUS | MAP_HUGE_2MB, -1, 0)", the pointer I get back though is 0x7f0923773000 which is not a 2MB page, do you know what the issue might be?
<ianorlin> alex10791: doing what with a hugepage I don't think most would know what you are doing really
<alex10791> I'm not sure I understood, but I'm need a 2MB page so I tried the above in C which didn't work, so I thought you might know if there is any other limitation and how I can overcome it
<Erix> hi
<wxl> what's up Erix
<Erix> I started updating an old computer which had lubuntu 12 something to LTS 14.04
<Erix> will it work smoothly
<Erix> or better I do a clean install
<Erix> it seems would take hours of updating
<wxl> Erix: sure should. only one way to find out, anyways. :)(
<wxl> it shouldn't take hours
<wxl> it's not windows after all
<Erix> wxl: thanks
<Erix> wasnt sure to wait or just make a clean install
<Erix> But will wait I guess
<wxl> i think clean installs are relevant only if you have an unsupported upgrade path
<Erix> I can't remember why I installed the 32 bit version on this 64 bit machine
<Erix> thats another problem
<wxl> yeah i think we kind of suggested that as the "safe route"
<wxl> you can KIND OF turn a 32 bit version into 64 but it's a bit of a pain
<wxl> i'd suggest a clean install if you want 64 bit
<wxl> Erix: in general, i would suggest 64 bit, especially with chrome having stopped supporting it!
 * wxl uses chrome, fwiw
<Erix> 3.11.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:25:07 UTC 2014 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<wxl> yeah so do a clean install and get amd64
<Erix> I use firefox
<wxl> Erix: well, it's a sign of the times is what i mean
<Erix> it will ask for a restart right? after the update to 14.04
<Erix> much changed I guess
<wxl> Erix: since you'll get a new kernel, undoubtably
<wxl> Erix: incidentially, if you were not aware, that's the only reason you should ever be asked to restart
<Erix> wxl: thanks. didn't know/remember that
<Erix> I were away from linux during the times
<Erix> that kernel till today
<Erix> :)
<Erix> reregistered my nick to freenode
<wxl> welcome back :)
<Erix> cleaning up
<Erix> reboot soon
<Erix> will be back
<Erix> back
<Erix>  3.13.0-79-generic #123-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 19 14:28:32 UTC 2016 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Erix> wifi/network symbol lost (the one near clock)
<eipi10> my nm applet suddenly disappeared from systray. When I try it from CL, I get: WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-P7Wo4d4JZ6: Connection refused.
<eipi10> any ideas?
<eipi10> I believe it happened right after I installed sox.
<ianorlin> eipi10: I don't think you shouwd worry about that that is more because lubuntu does not ship with a screen reader by default and it tries to connect to something you don't have itstalled
<eipi10> could my nm-applet.desktop have been re-written by something I was fooling with? It reads "NoDisplay=true"
<eipi10> gonna log out
<eipi10> if you care to know, this fixed it: Exec=dbus-launch nm-applet ..........from Exec=nm-applet.
<eipi10> I found it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/592406/nm-applet-wifi-issues-on-lubuntu-14-04
<eipi10> I just don't know what changed it.  I didn't!
<bill_> hello
<y0r94rd14n4n93l> hi
#lubuntu 2016-02-26
<taste> evening
<dust> http://www.qtav.org/
<dust> A multimedia playback framework based on Qt + FFmpeg. Cross platform. High performace. Easy to use and develop
<dust> mabye something as a media player for lxqt
<taste> i have a fresh install of lubuntu, ive run the update command, any other suggestions for basics i should do after a fresh install? Im a relatively green linux user.
<dust> http://miam-player.org/
<dust> Miam Player is a cross-platform open source music player
<bhola> can anybody suggest black themes for lubuntu?
<hggdh> wxl: there? I would like to talk a bit with you in a PM
<wxl> hggdh: always available
#lubuntu 2016-02-27
<james1138_> Hello all. Question... besides "preload", remove xapian-index, and tweaking grub... would anyone know about any other "speed" tweaks for Lubuntu??
<FiberglassCivic> Hello all! I'm looking for help with screen resolutions.
<sysop-rick> Hi! is there anyone that can check user-session= in your /usr/share/lightdm configuration file?
<sysop-rick> i installed package lxde-core in ubuntu 12.04 and i want to set lxde as default desktop environment anyone know how i would define this variable is it Lubuntu  or just lxde?
<bosyak_> Hi. Please, how I can create keyboard shortcut and force it open same app everytime. I want Ctrl+Alt+T always open same terminal, not new one. (Lubuntu 14.04)
<james1138> Hello all. Question about "speed tweaks"... other than "preload", "ureadahead" and remove apt-xapian-index... any other tips on making Lubuntu faster??
<sweeps> ahoi. I would like to install lubuntu 14.04 on a laptop that cannot boot from usb but already has a rather old lubuntu running. i also have an empty ext4 partition. can I somehow install to there from within lubuntu or otherwise?
<ianorlin> sweeps: can you burn a cd ?
<ianorlin> or does this not have a working cd drive
<ianorlin> there is something called plop which will boot from the cd and then let you boot from the usb fairly easily
<ianorlin> or dvd
<ianorlin> I think there are ways to get it working on external disks but it has been a while since I have used it
<ianorlin> sweeps: ^
<sweeps> I could perhaps boot from an older (l)ubuntu CD, not sure if I can burn another one
<ianorlin> no you would need a plop cd
<sweeps> I thought there might be a way just to perhaps dd an image to the hard disc or something like that
<ianorlin> sweeps: you could but then you would need two hard disks as you cannot install on top of youself
<ianorlin> which I don't think most laptops have
<ianorlin> and that would take all data off of it
<sweeps> oh? I just have a seperate partition
<ianorlin> dding to the disk will wipe partition table
<ianorlin> sweeps you can also move the drive physically to another machine if you have another machine you can plug into
<ianorlin> and install there if it works on usb
<ianorlin> sweeps: or do you mean dd an installed version of 14.04?
<krytarik> sweeps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340156/install-ubuntu-from-iso-image-directly-from-hard-disk-of-a-system-running-linux
<ianorlin> and point grub to that
<sweeps> krytarik: that sounds promising, let me read it :) ianorlin: yes I meant something like that
<sweeps> the grub method sounds great, thanks for digging that out. off to trying it
<james1138> Question about "speed tweaks"... other than "preload", "ureadahead" and remove apt-xapian-index... any other tips on making Lubuntu faster??
<sweeps> good news, grub actually booted the 14.04 mini.iso
#lubuntu 2016-02-28
<luluhouse7> yo is anyone actually on?
<Glamdring> So, at one point I installed OpenTyrian. Works fine. Out of curiosity, though, I tried launching it in TTY1, with no X. It executes, but looks bleeping ridiculous. Is an X strictly required for graphics beyond ascii?
<Glamdring> If so, why?
<Quantos> Great, now it won't copy at all
 * Quantos starts over
<Quantos> It'll now copy a - b, but not b - a
<Quantos> What the heck?
<Quantos> 13 MB/s
<Quantos> I'm just going to go and kill somebody
<Smith12353> hi, all. a friend of mine is trying to get his webcam to work normal-speed with skype. however, he gets a lag in his new lubuntu installation (whereas he did not have the lag in xubuntu). for some reason, while both mplayer and vlc claim to be using v4l2, mplayer has no lag, and vlc lags when playing webcam input (or whatever the correct term is).
<Smith12353> the webcam is using uvcvideo, dmesg says.
<Smith12353> by the way, this is what vlc is saying: v4l2 demux warning: cannot reset cropping limits: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Smith12353> mplayer is saying nothing of the sort, of course
<Smith12353> well... mplayer says v4l2: ioctl set mute failed: Invalid argument, but this is probably unrelated.
<Smith12353> also this: v4l2: ioctl enum norm failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
#lubuntu 2017-02-20
<anrebs> hey I have a problem with a pc of mine connecting to the internet. wifi is working fine and my laptop connects fine but since I updated the system to my pc the network stopped working. I've tried several methods and they don't work. I tried restarting network manager and connecting through eth0 but my pc doesn't have the option of going eth0.
<longerstaff13> sounds like you need to check for driver updated
<longerstaff13> updates*
<longerstaff13> anrebs: ^
<adarshcr7> hello
<adarshcr7> can anyone tell me till when lubuntu is 16 is supported
<adarshcr7> i want to install lubuntu 16 in my pc
<hateball> adarshcr7: 16.04 is supported for 5 years
<hateball> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<adarshcr7> okay which should i install 64bit or 32bit
<adarshcr7> ???
<adarshcr7> my system configuration : Intel(R)Core(TM)2Duo E7400@2.20GHz/2GB/80HDD
<adarshcr7> hello
<hateball> adarshcr7: I would say 64bit, 32-bit is going away
<hateball> well not away, but 64bit will be prioritized
<hateball> adarshcr7: If you can, I'd suggest upgrading RAM to 4GB
<adarshcr7> okay
<adarshcr7> how about lubuntu 12 64bit
<adarshcr7> is it okay to install
<daffodil> why not install the most current version?
<adarshcr7> cause upgrading is not possible
<daffodil> i have lubuntu going on a netbook that only has a gig of ram
<adarshcr7> can you provide me link to download
<daffodil> lubuntu.net
<adarshcr7> thank you
<jeyty> When will lubuntu 16.04.2 be released?
<leszek> you mean a new ISO ?
<jeyty> yes
<leszek> not sure.
<leszek> jeyty: they are already available as it seems but the links aren't updated yet. So grab your ISO from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/
<CocoLubuntu> Is it possible to install Snap apps in Lubuntu 16.04.2 (amd64) ?
<anrebs> how do I update my driver without internet?
#lubuntu 2017-02-21
<lelebart> hi, i've an eeepc 1001px, intel atom n450 and 1GB of ram. i want to install lubuntu 16.04.2: 64bit or 32bit? i read some of askubuntu answers: some told 32bit due to the small ram, others told 64bit because of cpu.
<q4a> hi all)
<q4a> I just installed fresh 17.04 server and LXQt on it)
<q4a> ewerything looks good for now)
<wxl> lelebart: if you can use 64 bit, use it.
<wxl> lelebart: (and you can, btw).
<lelebart> wxl: YES WE CAN! thanks ;)
<wxl> lelebart: :) enjoy
<wxl> anrebs: updating a driver without internet is, in general, not easy. you will have to, on another machine that does have access to the internet, grab all the .deb packages, copy them on to some media that you can mount on the internetless machine, and then manually install them. note you will need to install all required dependencies, too.
<wxl> anrebs: i assume your issue is due to a wifi driver, most likely broadcom. in that case, depending on the specific chip, one package may do the trick.
<wxl> q4a: #lubuntu-devel is probably the best places to discuss LXQt as we haven't really released in a fully supported manner yet (and we won't for zesty)
<q4a> wxl: thx
<GarethTheGreat> hey all, thinking of installing this distro on my wife's laptop, anyone know if it supports WUBI so i don't have to mess around with resizing partitions to dualboot?
<pleia2> unfortunately wubi has not been maintained in several years, it really doesn't work anymore
<tsimonq2> Ohai pleia2 :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: back to work!
<pleia2> ;)
<tsimonq2> GarethTheGreat: pleia2 is right, WUBI is old, I don't know why it's still on the images to be honest with you
<GarethTheGreat> to be honest, i'm not TOO concerned about accidentally breaking a windows install but it's still an issue
<tsimonq2> I see
<krytarik> tsimonq2: It's not on the images.
<GarethTheGreat> maybe i'll just get her to backup all her stuff "just to be safe" and then accidentally the windows install
<tsimonq2> krytarik: I thought it still was
<wxl> GarethTheGreat: the installer will behave correctly
<GarethTheGreat> wxl: is "correct" behaviour "wiping the trashy windows 7"?
<wxl> GarethTheGreat: naw, it'll offer to install it along side. it should be able to resize.
<GarethTheGreat> dammit
<krytarik> tsimonq2: So apparently 15.10 was the last version that had Wubi on the images.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<lelebart> GarethTheGreat, I use to resize the windows partition, then make an extended partition with one boot partition, one swap, and one for system (and another one for home if you prefer), then install grub on the boot one and manage the windows bootloader with EasyBCD
<koleygr> Hi all... I have heard that next lxde will be replaced by lxqt... So for everyone interested here is something useful
<koleygr> ^ https://www.qt.io/event/qt-ubuntu-core/
#lubuntu 2017-02-22
<sayarussad> hi all
<sayarussad> Lubuntu        LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /usr/bin/skype      NOT working
<sayarussad> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /usr/bin/skype +
<sayarussad> Not Working
<sayarussad> thx all
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<pac_> Bonjour, je suis sous lubuntu 16.10, comment déplacer les boutons à gauche?
<hateball> !fr | pac_
<ubottu> pac_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alba-uk> Hello
<alba-uk> I've been using Lubuntu for a few years now but when i dl'd it a couple of months ago I couldn't get it to install.
<alba-uk> I think it was a new release at the time so maybe a bug in the installer...
<alba-uk> I'm going to dl again next week to set up a couple of servers.
<alba-uk> Do you know of any installation probs that have been fixed recently? I didn't have time to bug report last time but I will this time.
<alba-uk> I can't remember the error but had to get a system up and running so i put Ubuntu on.
<alba-uk> ...i could run it from the CD, strange how it wouldn't install. An older version was already on the hardware I was working with so it was just an upgrade
<alba-uk> Do you know of any installation probs that have been fixed recently? I didn't have time to bug report last time but I will this time.
<alba-uk> I've been using Lubuntu for a few years now but when i dl'd it a couple of months ago I couldn't get it to install.
<alba-uk> ...i could run it from the CD, strange how it wouldn't install. An older version was already on the hardware I was working with so it was just an upgrade
<james1138> Hello all. Can I ask this group a question about Banshee Media player or would I need to go to a different group?
<wxl> james1138: you can ask but i doubt many of us have had experience with it
<james1138> Any suggestion would help. My question is more of a "tweak". Would anyone know how to get (or trick) Banshee into auto-update metadata from LastFM when I rescan music folder for new files?
#lubuntu 2017-02-23
<Guest18587> !part
<Razva> one of the things I enjoy with Microsoft RDC is the fact that the remote desktop "syncs" with the local device: same resolution, sound etc. is there any VNC app that can do this for Ubuntu/Lubuntu?
<pavlushka> Razva: I think Remmina has that
<faLUCE>  hello. On 16.04 I created a hotspot wifi connection with a tplink usb nic, using network manager. I can see the connection listed in ifconfig (wlxf4f26d110211 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f4:f2:6d:11:02:11)  but I can't see it in the wifi available networks. What can I do?
<Razva> pavlushka: unfortunately Remmina doesn't have a macOS client :\
<faLUCE> I disconnected and reconnected the usb nic, and here's the dmesg output:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053302/   . It's a problem with ipv6.... how can I solve?
<ovalseven8> Is there a way to restore the default Lubuntu shortcuts? I changed "./config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml"
<faLUCE> hello. I can't find /etc/rc.local anymore in 16.10. This is weird... what could I use instead?
#lubuntu 2017-02-24
<penguin_> Hello
<penguin_> Is anybody here?
<penguin_> .
<penguin_> HEllo
<krytarik> !ask | penguin_
<ubottu> penguin_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<penguin_> Okay.I have an unusual problem with lubuntu. I cannot install steam nor uninstall steam due to broken dependiences.
<penguin_> I need assistance please.
<krytarik> I suggest you ask this in the main #ubuntu channel - not related to Lubuntu, and way more eyes there.
<penguin_> Okay.
<brim> since when did this happen?
<brim> anybody here now
<hateball> brim: Since when did what happen?
<brim> why are there so many people here
<hateball> idling is free
<gsilva> also, lots of people use Lubuntu in old machines
<kaosine> stupid question but what's the best software for a mac to make a bootable USB of lubuntu? I need to revive a old pc so my sister has something to use for school and hopefully getting up on her math....
<kaosine> gsilva: hateball not that he saw that since he quit right before you said that. Heck I've got quassel running on a digital ocean server(since my ubu server decided to crash) so I'm connected 24/7 right now XD
<gsilva> meh, didn't notice the dude left
<kaosine> gsilva: left right beofre you both responded ha ha
<cristian_c> hello
<wxl> howdy
<cristian_c> I'd like to set media buttons xf86audioplay, xf86audiopause, .... in lubuntu media players
<cristian_c> I don't know how to make them working in general, not for a particular media player
<cristian_c> about how to send press event to media players
<cristian_c> I don't know if dbus is needed in order to achieve this
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<wxl> your openbox config could be useful, using it to call a terminal command if the media players can be controlled that way.
<cristian_c> wxl: I try to see immediately
<cristian_c> openbox configuration manager looks like not very useful
<wxl> it will be IF you figure out the terminal command to call
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> wxl: I've not fpund clues yet, I mean: I've not understood what I should find exactly
 * cristian_c confused
<cristian_c> *found
<cristian_c> I'm looking at all lubuntu configuration applications
<wxl> the openbox configuration has a lot of triggers based on keypresses
<wxl> did you find that?
<cristian_c> I'm using 16.04, and obconf manager has stuff related appearance, pretty
<wxl> here's the upstream documentation on it
<wxl> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings#Key_bindings
<wxl> it's in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> I thought you talked about the obconf gui
<cristian_c> (obconf 2.0.4)
<wxl> nope, that's more limited
<wxl> here's information on the execute action you'll need to use http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#Execute
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<wxl> depending on the media player you use, this options may be readily available by looking at the man page or using --help or you may need to use dbus, which some, but not all, players use for control. there is a common media player dbus interface that vlc, among others, uses https://wiki.videolan.org/DBus-spec/
<cristian_c> from the first link, I believe I can use multiple <action> fields for a single <keybind>
<wxl> i haven't tried to do that but you should also be able to use multiple commands within a single execute call
<cristian_c> for example. gnome mplayer
<cristian_c> ah, ok, now I look at second link
<wxl> i often use mplayer on the command line. you can completely control it. that said, i would expect the front end to have a similar capacity
<cristian_c> and then to the third one, thanks
<cristian_c> wxl: I've found a trick for audacious using a plugin inside audacious settings, but gnome mplayer has not such setting
<wxl> cristian_c: you may want to ask the upstream support for the particular player you are interested in if they know of any options
<cristian_c> I've looked for, without results, then I've thought to a general trick , not related tova particular player
<wxl> usually such things, if they exist, are often implemented by the player itself
<wxl> in which case, you'd want to make sure to disable any conflicting keybindings in openbox
<wxl> as most likely openbox would take precedence to the player itself
<cristian_c> uhm, I'm afraid that if I put multiple <command> lines for a single execute, when I press the button , all the players open and play simultaneously, instead of the current one
<cristian_c> uhm, I think so, about conflicts
 * cristian_c is looking at the third link, now
<penguin__> hi
<penguin__> im looking for an ubuntu expert
<cristian_c> ok, I've looked at gnome-mplayer manual and --help, no results
<wxl> cristian_c: i'd suggest talking to upstream devs
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> I think I'll contact mplayer guys
<cristian_c> (I'm looking also at mplayer man, btw)
<wxl> yep good plan
<wxl> if you do figure it out, i suggest making a blog page about it and sending something to the lubuntu mailing list
<wxl> or make a wiki page on the subject or find a place on our wiki for it to go
<wxl> it's a good idea and i'm surprised others have n't asked about it
<cristian_c> I tg
<cristian_c> I think, I'm subscribed to lubuntu ml
<cristian_c> (btw, I've not a personal blog)
<wxl> that works
<wxl> we can blog it around for you :)
<cristian_c> ok
<koleygr> hi!
<koleygr> Will next lubuntu lts come with LxQt?
<koleygr> or LXDE will continue?
#lubuntu 2017-02-25
<tsimonq2> For the individual that asked and left, we're not sure.
<bodiro> Is it possible to assign a keyboard shortcut to the lubuntu menu?
<Bent0> So im using lubuntu to start kodi on boot. Ages ago I configured this but I cannot figure out where I made Kodi start before the openbox loginscreen is presented. Thus without logging in. Any idea?
<jmss> Hi, I noticed there are two sites lubuntu.me and lubuntu.net, are they both official?
<wxl> jmss: no. only lubuntu.me.
<jmss> wxl, OK, I realized I've always used the other one, this is the first time I noticed the .me one
<jmss> and I've installed lubuntu a few dozen times perhaps
<wxl> jmss: if you search for lubuntu on duckduckgo, it comes up as the ofifial website
<wxl> jmss: lubuntu.net is maintained by the original co-creator of lubuntu who is no longer involved in development. we've struggled for many cycles to keep it updated and finally gave up and made a website we CAN keep updated
<jmss> yeap. but still the .net appears on top
<wxl> on GOOGLE
<jmss> on duckduck
<wxl> oh that's strange
<wxl> well wikipedia comes up first over here but htat's not where i go to download isos :)
<jmss> the .me appears on the right, distinguished
<wxl> you can also see the title of .me shows "official"
<wxl> if you go to the wiki page, twitter, ubuntu pages, everywhere else, they all point to .me
<jmss> OK, thanks, at least the one I used before is not a scam/trojan one :)
<wxl> yep, that's true
<wxl> but it's usually behind
<jmss> that's what I was afraid of
<wxl> yeah no worries about that :)
<wxl> the links on both pages go to official ubuntu resources regardless
#lubuntu 2017-02-26
<eevee_> hello
<MohWozEreLikeAB0> hi
<MohWozEreLikeAB0> GUys what is lubuntuuu
<jpc1123> installation unable to install bootloader
<jpc1123> any ideas?
#lubuntu 2018-02-19
<Thedarkb> How do I set which kernel my machine boots to by default?
<krytarik> Thedarkb: See the first two settings described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Specific_Entries
<Thedarkb> Thanks.
<Cardium> Hello I just installed lubuntu on a really old netbook it works fine but It wont let me watch youtube videos. The computer is an Asus eeepc 1101HA (1gb ram)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what browser?
<Cardium> The default firefox browser I tried to install midori but for some reason it wont install
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> try epiphany-browser
<Cardium> Same result :C
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :(
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what veersion are you using?
<Cardium> lubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-i386.iso
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> then it should work
<Cardium> It's pretty old
<Cardium> 8-9 years old we never used it but thought i might give it a chance after i heard about the whole linux thing
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, maybe it's a gpu problem. now youtube uses html5 to play videos, so they should work everywhere
<Cardium> Well at least I tried
<Cardium> Thanks for the help :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorry :(
<mwasi> Hi I have a dell latitude D530 with a BCM4312 wireless card. I can't connect to via Wifi?
<mwasi> Hi I have a dell latitude D530 with a BCM4312 wireless card. I can't connect to via Wifi?
<Thedarkb> mwasi, Can you connect?
<Thedarkb> As in, can you get a signal?
<mwasi> no
<mwasi> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=linux+ubuntu+broadcom+wireless+driver+bcm94312mcg&atb=v86-3__&ia=qa&iax=qa
<mwasi> I follow these instructions and it allowed my laptop to find the wireless card
<Thedarkb> Oh broadcom.
<mwasi> yes broadcom
<mwasi> hi
<parhelia> broadcom + *nix = issues!
<parhelia> broadcom WiFi, anyway.
<lynorian> parhelia, yeah I have to use proprietary broadcom drivers with this nic really is what I found to work unfortaently
#lubuntu 2018-02-20
<pZombie> hello friends
<hemimaniac> o/
<pZombie> can anyone help me with setting lxpanel in the background so windows can go over it?
<pZombie> i replaced openbox with jwm though
<pZombie> i did not set anything in jwm related to the lxpanel, so i am not sure why it sets itself above everything else
<pZombie> i thought the window manager is supposed to handle which windows get which layer
<hemimaniac> right click panel > panel settings > advanced tab > automatic hiding
<pZombie> no, i don't want it to hide
<pZombie> i want it to be visible at all times, but when i move a window above it, the window to cover it
<hemimaniac> sorry pZombie all i had
<pZombie> i tried un-checking "make window managers treat the panel as dock" but it seems to ignore that with jwm
<pZombie> hemimaniac if you uncheck this on your side, (given you did not mess with the default windows manager), does it allow windows to go above?
<hemimaniac> nope i didn't, as im happy with the panel hiding till i drag the mouse down
<pZombie> i am not asking if you did :D
<pZombie> i am asking if when you uncheck it, it would allow windows to go above
<pZombie> as in, can you try and report?
<hemimaniac> it still goes to the hide default
<camilia> JUST KIDDING jk^
<camilia> aloha
<Thedarkb> I'm having trouble mounting a USB floppy drive
<Thedarkb> Error mounting /dev/sdb at /media/beno/disk: Command-line `mount -t "auto" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdb" "/media/beno/disk"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: /media/beno/disk: can't read superblock on /dev/sdb.
<lili> hi all
<lili> i don't know what version  of lubutu install for old eee pc pacarbell. 32 or 64 ?
<leszek> old old eeepc 701 32bit
<leszek> pacardbell depends on which hardware is in it
<Thedarkb> lili, How old is your computer?
<lili> i dont now. i recherche now
<Thedarkb> lili, Do you know what processor is in it?
<lili> i dont know use vista for know this infomation
<lili> were i can see that on vista.
<lili> ok i find it
<Thedarkb> lili, system properties
<lili> amd athlon(tm) processor L110 1.20 GHz
<lili> ram 1 Go
<lili> it's old?
<lili> 32bit for this good idea? or 64 is possible?
<wxl> if it's 64 bit capable, use 64 bit
<lili> i dont know if it's 64bit capable.
<wxl> in c:\windows, is there a \system and a \system32?
<Thedarkb> wxl, That doesn't mean anything.
<wxl> Thedarkb: afaik, you don't get the \system32 unless you've got wow, which you'd only have if you had 64 bit
<Thedarkb> wxl, System32 has been a thing since windows 95
<Thedarkb> Well, technically Windows 3.11
<wxl> it's a question of both
<Thedarkb> You get both on every version of windows
<wxl> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/15056/windows-7-32-64-bit-faq
<lili> i dont want instal a windows on but a lubutu
<wxl> but you're on windows, no?
<lili> y
<wxl> and you're trying to figure out whether or not to do 32 or 64 bit lubuntu, no?
<lili> y
<wxl> so ^^^ there's your instructions to use windows to find out whether or not you're 64 bit capable
<wxl> if you are, get 64 bit
<wxl> if you're not, get 32 bit
<lili> ok thanks i must moove
<Thedarkb> lili, wait
<Thedarkb> lili, It supports 64 bit.
<Thedarkb> The Athlon L110 is a 64 bit chip
<parhelia> wow, an L110
<parhelia> the only machines to use that CPU were some "netbook" subnotebooks from Gateway and Packard Bell
<Thedarkb> Honestly, I'd just use TinyCore linux on those.
<parhelia> no idea why they were calling it an "Eee PC" ...
<Thedarkb> Their english isn't great.
<Thedarkb> What do you think I should put on a T41p?
<Thedarkb> IBM t41p
<Thedarkb> Think Lubuntu's light enough?
<parhelia> I'd think so
<Thedarkb> My X40 struggles with LXDE
<Thedarkb> But I like openbox so that's not a big deal
<Thedarkb> I run openbox with fbpanel on that.
<Mead> hello,  I'm looking for a distro to run on a Atom + ION nettop that I want to do simple web browsing, play media, and act as gateway for a stub network (wifi connecting to AP as client, then run a nat gateway w/ dhcp through the ethernet port).  Will lubuntu be able to get this done?
#lubuntu 2018-02-21
<Mead> anyone here?
<wxl> no
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<Mead> I'm having issue getting a network interface up and running, can anyone help me?
<Mead> I've placed my ethernet interface's "method" as "shared to other computers" but it stays disconnected.
<pZombie> hello friends
<pZombie> i think i found a minor bug with the sound volume settings
<pZombie> when you move the volume in firefox playing a youtube video for example, from full to zero and back, it does not actually set it back to 100% in the volume control  under the playback tab -> firefox audiostream
<pZombie> hm, strannge, this time it did
<pZombie> but it is not always the case
<pZombie> Also, what is the reason to use openbox as windows manager when jwm is much faster/snappier? What does openbox have that jwm does not?
<pZombie> and to my surprise just works perfectly in combination with the standard lubuntu setup, simply by changing openbox to jwm in the according config file
<pZombie> the volume thingy seems to be intended as it appears
<pZombie> different videos get different volume settings for their audiostreams
<zap0> startup splash is taking for EVER!    is there some way to see what is going on?
<Thedarkb> I just mash keys until it disappears personally.
<zap0> 5 dots .. 4 lit..  it's been like 8 mins
<Thedarkb> Sounds locked up.
<zap0> it's never taken this long to boot
<Thedarkb> Any disk activity?
<zap0> does not sound like it.
<Thedarkb> It's definitely locked up.
<Thedarkb> Not much you can do
<zap0> hard reset.
<zap0> now it's not booting... instead i get a busybox command prompt
<zap0> wtf do i type now?
<Thedarkb> busybox?
<zap0> yeah
<zap0> seems to be some recovery mode
<zap0> it's like ram-only OS
<zap0> looks like it thinks there is so issue with the HDD
<Thedarkb> Are you sure it's not GRUB rescue or something?
<zap0> is some/
<Thedarkb> I didn't know Lubuntu had a busybox recovery thing.
<zap0> nor did i (until now!)
<zap0> i can do:   cd /dev/
<zap0> and there is a sda  and sda1    in there
<Thedarkb> Can you mount sda?
<zap0> is there some command i can run to verify/check  that drive
<Thedarkb> I don't know.
<zap0> now it keeps just going back to this busybox prompt :(
<zap0> how do i mount it?
<Thedarkb> zap0, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/drive
<zap0> that did seem to work well... said something about a  e??fsck   utility that i shoudl run
<zap0> that's been running about 10mins... killing about 100 inodes a sec.
<zap0> still killing inodes
<Thedarkb> I'm having trouble with timidity
<wxl> i'd swim upstream to #ubuntu or ##linux on that one
<wxl> or maybe even ping the ubuntu studio folks
<wxl> there's probably a linux audio channel somewhere, too..
<Thedarkb> There's a post with the "solved" tag about the same problem but I can't access it because it's pre-2008 and the ubuntu forum admins are apparently dickheads.
<wxl> that seems like a rather illogical conclusion and one i'm sure is founded on the fact that you failed to contact them?
<Thedarkb> I need to make an account to see pre-2008 forum posts for the reason that "Hello, Unregistered You are browsing a READ ONLY archive of the main support categories pre 4/21/2008. You will not be able to post or reply any threads in this section.
<Thedarkb> Be aware that information contained here may be outdated, and could cause irreparable damage to your install - read and follow these threads at your own risk. "
<Thedarkb> You need an account to look at this dangerous information
<wxl> so
<wxl> get
<wxl> an
<wxl> account
<wxl> seems hard, i know
<Thedarkb> Fine
<Thedarkb> It just bothers me.
<wxl> yeah, well, that's a personal problem
<Thedarkb> In the same way it bothered me when Firefox removed the checkbox to disable JS
<ChunkzZ1> Thedarkb: get a better system, stop using old crap. :)
<Thedarkb> This machine here has a Core 2 Duo, so it's not THAT bad.
<Thedarkb> My X40 I will concede is awful.
<ChunkzZ1> 256mb ram though...
<Thedarkb> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 5.6 GiB Total (4.2 GiB Free) Swap: 1.9 GiB Total (1.9 GiB Free) • Storage: 124.3 GB / 161.0 GB (36.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Contr
<Thedarkb> oller Hub • Uptime: 1d 23h 45m 43s
<Thedarkb> 6 gigs here.
<Thedarkb-X40> 256mb here
<Thedarkb-X40> The GPU takes a big chunk too.
<ChunkzZ1> Lol.
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm waiting on some brand new PC2700 RAM from China.
<ChunkzZ1> Yeah, 256mb is simply not enough.
<Thedarkb-X40> Honestly the CPU is the biggest bottleneck.
<ChunkzZ1> I have 2gb ram on a £40 system.
<Thedarkb-X40> I don't use LXDE, so I usually have ~200mb free at idle.
<Thedarkb-X40> I use Openbox+fbpanel
<Thedarkb-X40> This was €5.50 on ebay.
<ChunkzZ1> Why are you here then?
<Thedarkb-X40> Still says Lubuntu on my splash screen.
<Thedarkb-X40> LXDE has gotten a little bit bloated.
<Thedarkb-X40> at idle on LXDE, there's only 90mb free.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Thedarkb-X40, That's because you only have 256 MB of RAM 😜
<Thedarkb-X40> It's enough.
<wxl> yes, well, it's enough to survive on bread and water, too
<Thedarkb-X40> it's enough for my own particular use case*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My point is, don't idly say it's bloated 😜
<Thedarkb-X40> I just think it uses too much RAM for what it is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's your opinion, and it's not particularly constructive.
<Thedarkb-X40> fbpanel has very similar functionality to LXPanel but it uses 1/3rd the RAM.
<Thedarkb-X40> Fair enough.
<vegombrei> hi, im new to lubuntu, how do i get it to read external drives if they are ntfs partition? is there a software i could sudo apt-get so that i would be able to read ntfs ?
<Thedarkb> You should be able to read it as it is.
<wxl> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<wxl> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<wxl> "The ntfs-3g driver is pre-installed in all recent versions of Ubuntu and healthy NTFS devices should work out of the box without further configuration"
 * vegombrei turns out the hdd is busted :(
<wxl> as i've said many times before: linux can do a lot of things, but it can't fix broken
<wxl> you might be able to use dd to get some data off of it but if the read head has dived into the platter, you probably won't have a lot of luck
<Thedarkb> vegombrei, Busted in what way?
<Thedarkb> Is it doing the clicking thing when you plug it in?
#lubuntu 2018-02-22
<jk^> hi all, i opened "Disks" and it tells me my pendrive have 19 GB of free space. I have to put into it 18 GB, but to avoid a unsuccessful operation, i just copy/past to that pendrive 16 GB of data. Now i'd have 3 GB of free space, but now the app "Disks" tells me there is just 1,1 GB :\ so i can't copy/paste the other 2 GB of data :\ why?
<Yogesh> okay
<Yogesh> hello?
<Yogesh> is anyone here to to help me?
<lynorian> !anyone
<Yogesh> yes
<Yogesh> can you help me bro?
 * lynorian is not a bro
<lynorian> but I don't know what your problem is
#lubuntu 2018-02-23
<Shawn|i7-720QM> howdy
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I'm having difficulty trying to connect to my dad's wifi from lubuntu 17.10, its not accepting the correct authentication key
<Shawn|i7-720QM> does lubuntu 17.10 support AES encryption?
<Shawn|i7-720QM> nvm, got it
<Shawn|i7-720QM> I capitalized a key when I shouldn't have
<lubuntu722> aloha
<BobbyBrown> Hey there people, I'm BobbyBrown :)
<BobbyBrown> and I have a qeustion
<BobbyBrown> is there an official web presence for lubuntu next?
<BobbyBrown> I know I can download it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-next/daily-live/pending/
<BobbyBrown> but i would like to get some more info
<emtitihz2> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<emtitihz2> _   _      _   _    _        _        _______  _______  _______  _______
<emtitihz2> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<emtitihz2> ( ) ( )    ( ) ( )  ( \      ( \      (  ___  )(       )(  ___  )(  ____ \
<emtitihz2> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<emtitihz2> _| |_| |_  _| |_| |_ | (      | (      | (   ) || () () || (   ) || (    \/
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> Another kid with emotional trauma? Sigh
#lubuntu 2018-02-24
<gautamS> how do I get transparent windows in Lubuntu?
<gautamS> the "customize look and feel" section provides no such option
<gautamS> I've got compton up and running
<JohnDoe_71Rus> compton, xcompmgr
<gautamS> JohnDoe_71Rus, I already have compton running
<gautamS> I have transparent terminals
<gautamS> I want to window borders to be transparent
<gautamS> *the
<JohnDoe_71Rus> man compton, google compton.conf
<gautamS> alright thanks. so this is a compton thing and nothing related to themes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sorry. i don't use transparent. i don't know how to work with transparent windows. they are transparent
<Trent> Hello, where can I learn more about disabling secure boot to install third-party software?
<antis> BobbyBrown: Try https://lubuntu.me (prbly blog, phabricator, links, etc.).
<Gizzle> Bonsoir il y a quelqu’un ?
#lubuntu 2018-02-25
<Thedarkb1> Quality behaviour there.
<Thedarkb1> Creating a .trash on a floppy disk.
<Thedarkb1> There needs to be a way of turning off .trash for removable media
<Trent121> Hello, I need a GUI interface for my touchpad... Any suggestions?
<Trent121> I used one back in version 16, but I can't seem to find it.
<Trent121> Anyone? Wake up
<krytarik> It's fine, you are cross-posting to #ubuntu anyway..
<Trent121> Yeah but you guys should know better then them :P
<Trent121> The regular Ubuntu guys don't.
<dilipkumart> hi
<dilipkumart> require help for my laptop  where i have installed lubuntu along side windows and couldn't find my personal data later on. please guide me what can i do to get the data back
<DSO> hi
<pengwen_> Hey all
<Thedarkb-X40> Is LXPanel forked from fbpanel?
<Thedarkb-X40> They're very very very similar.
#lubuntu 2019-02-18
<user_> hay
<n-iCe> hi
<msi> ls
<msi> sudo -i
<lxde> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<lxde> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<teward> lxde: keep in mind that EOLs in a couple of months, you should really use something newer than 14.04 if you can.
<lxde> im Using 14.04
<lxde> my Desktop PC
<lubot> tangocharlie02 was added by: tangocharlie02
<lubot> <tangocharlie02> How can I get the manual in downloadable form rather than a webpage?
<wxl> @tangocharlie02 the manual is a new thing for us. i'm SO HAPPY that you like it so much you want to download it because it says we're doing a good job. we don't have a downloadable form yet, though. we were just talking about it incidentially..
<lubot> <tangocharlie02> (Sticker, 362x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/cgwqGXqO/file_6056.png
#lubuntu 2019-02-19
<lubot> Amara was added by: Amara
<juzzuj> Hi! How do I enable auto-login on Lubuntu 18.10 with lxqt?
<guiverc> juzzuj, sorry I couldn't find it via looking on a 18.10 system, but online I found https://forum.siduction.org/index.php?topic=5532.0  but haven't tried any of that..
<guiverc> i don't have a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (& see nothing like what I expected in my /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, so it may be unhelpful anyway
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> i don't have a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (& see nothing like what I ex …], In 18.10 we use sddm instead of lightdm
<juzzuj> guiverc, HMollerCl. When upgrading to 18.10 the existing auto-login username was preserved in sddm.conf, but it doesn't work.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> juzzuj:  I don't know how to do it,  but you should search for enabling autologin in sddm
<rebab> Can I play some games in Lubuntu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<lubot> thyrth was added by: thyrth
<lubot> <thyrth> Why hello
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's your issue? :)
<lubot> <thyrth> It's saying I've got a BIOS error bug    NMI watchdog detected hardlock up on CPU 0
<lubot> <thyrth> It's a Pheonix BOIS   if that helps at all .
<lubot> <thyrth> other wise it won't boot into the 32 boor perhaps I was wrong in thinking it was a 32 bit machnine ? @tsimonq2  downloading the 64 bit right now.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @thyrth [other wise it won't boot into the 32 bit perhaps I was wrong in thinking it was …], You can install a 32 bits OS in a 64 bits machine
<lubot> <thyrth> Yeah I figured lol
<lubot> <thyrth> It's booting now
<lubot> <N0um3n0> With 64 bits?
<lynorian> @N0um3n0 well I had problems booting the 32 bit installers on uefi machines even in legacy mode
<lubot> <thyrth> Yes It's a 2006 era machine it's old
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @lynorian [<lynorian> @N0um3n0 well I had problems booting the 32 bit installers on uefi ma …], Ok, thanks for the info, i have not machines with uefi ...
<lynorian> If you are that dedicated to try to boot a 32 bit os on that hardware you may have to sneakernet the drive after the install in legacy mode but I would not recommend that only as a really wierd workaround
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Someone have problems with lubuntu 19.04 setting wallpaper as jpg but no as PNG?
<Lubuntu> Hi I would like to raport an error on Lubuntu 10.04.2
<OldLubuntuUser> Hi I would like to raport an error on Lubuntu 10.04.2
<OldLubuntuUser> Hi I would like to raport an error on Lubuntu 10.04.2
<OldLubuntuUser> Hi I would like to raport an error on Lubuntu 10.04.2
<OldLubuntuUser> Hi I would like to raport an error on Lubuntu 10.04.2
<OldLubuntuUser> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS , 18.04.2 LTS error raport/observation:  For the firs I will say that I am not a fresh user of Lubuntu. I use Lubuntu from 6years. I have downloaded iso image of 18.04 and 18.04.2 LTS version from lubuntu.net official websites  I.I had burned iso image of Lubuntu on dvd on few ways:   a)using newest debian inbuilt tool b)using Lubuntu 17.04 (Xray(app))  In both ways burining dvd was warking and was ok  -----
<lynorian> OldLubuntuUser: 10.04.2 is way out of date or do you mean 18.04?
<lynorian> lubuntu.me is the offical website
<OldLubuntuUser> Yes
<OldLubuntuUser> PROBLEM:  In both cases :   When I start Lubuntu booted from DVD is working but when I want to install(by desktop install shortcut) on Pendrive there is error!! I dont why??  The error occurred while copying...i think on 40 or 50%  Error massage: "[Errno 30]  Read only file system: '/target/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/perl5/5.26/Cairo/GObject/Install  Information on error massage suggest that the reason for the error can be damage
<OldLubuntuUser> I try 18.04.2 1.1 gigs and 18.04 735mb
<OldLubuntuUser> nformation on error massage suggest that the reason for the error can be damage of drive what I want to install or system cooling. In both cases I have nor problem witch this 2x suggested reason  I use 3x different computers to check this problem and always was the same. I was trying 3 different pendrive to install and 3x different (burned) DVD (as :"to install from live system"). I raport this problem using Lubuntu "aport"se
<OldLubuntuUser> Earlier I use Lubuntu 17.04, 17.10 to install to pendirve in thje same way and there was not error like this
<OldLubuntuUser> Could you give me mail to send massage to somebody ? to send video or pictures?
<OldLubuntuUser> I cant install Lubuntu from burned DVD to pendrive
<OldLubuntuUser> In earlier version there was no such problems
<OldLubuntuUser> I can make a video
<OldLubuntuUser> A make raport by "aport" raport error system inbuilt in lubuntu
<OldLubuntuUser> I use x201 lenovo
<OldLubuntuUser> but also i try in acer netbook and on hp pavilion
<OldLubuntuUser> and was the same
<melodie> OldLubuntuUser are you sure the usb stick is large enough to contain the content of the burned dvd?
<OldLubuntuUser> yes
<OldLubuntuUser> I use 3x different sticks
<OldLubuntuUser> 32gigs , 16 gigs and 8 gigs to check
<OldLubuntuUser> on older distro was no problem
<OldLubuntuUser> https://pastebin.com/UmFB5JM9
<OldLubuntuUser> here is full raport
<OldLubuntuUser> I can make video if you want to
<OldLubuntuUser> but this is the basic activity I always do
<OldLubuntuUser> Could you give me mail to sb to send him this raport?
<OldLubuntuUser> I am trying solve this problem from 7days
<OldLubuntuUser> But installing by echer...or Rufus is working
<Mead> OldLubuntuUser: what error does it give you?
<OldLubuntuUser> Error massage: "[Errno 30]  Read only file system: '/target/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/perl5/5.26/Cairo/GObject/Install   Information on error massage suggest that the reason for the error can be damage of drive what I want to install or system cooling. In both cases I have nor problem witch this 2x suggested reason
<OldLubuntuUser> https://pastebin.com/UmFB5JM9
<melodie> OldLubuntuUser just use a regular iso, and use the dd command line
<melodie> from within the directory where the iso is:
<melodie> dd if=theiso.iso of=/dev/sdXY (where /dev/sdXY is what you find using "sudo blkid" when seeking for the name of the device)
<OldLubuntuUser> ok
<OldLubuntuUser> and solve the problem?
<OldLubuntuUser> In addition, I will say that Lubuntu has also DNS leak like 17
<OldLubuntuUser> when tor using
<melodie> no idea what you are talking about, sorry
<OldLubuntuUser> I can make a video of these errors if you want
<OldLubuntuUser> Melody but for main error
<OldLubuntuUser> your solve will work? why I have this error? on few computers? and on few pendrives?
<OldLubuntuUser> and you do not?
<OldLubuntuUser> Ok i will record the movie
<OldLubuntuUser> to show you..but it will take a  few days to repeat from the beginning
<OldLubuntuUser> do you care about the problem or not?
<OldLubuntuUser> I want to know because I'm a faithful user of this system
<melodie> OldLubuntuUser I don't have time for remote help, you should, imo, find a linux user group nearby and get direct help
<OldLubuntuUser> Ok thank you for your help.
<OldLubuntuUser> I just want to raport as regular user ..I will mount by Echer or Rufus and will be ok..
<OldLubuntuUser> But I only want to say that in earlier Lubuntu(16,17) distro there was not this problem and I can not use echer or Rufus to install Lubuntu on pendrive..because I can use only "disks"
<OldLubuntuUser> however, thank you for your help "melodie"
<OldLubuntuUser> I think your solution will help.
<melodie> you are welcome :)
<OldLubuntuUser> Can I ask you? for LXDE?
<OldLubuntuUser> Its totally end?
<OldLubuntuUser> no one will prescribe on gtk3?
<OldLubuntuUser> and what if in a year lxde will be rewritten for gtk3?
<melodie> OldLubuntuUser serveur OFTC chan #lxde for all lxde questions
<OldLubuntuUser> I love Lubuntu...witch Lxde...for minimalism...and for that I can use it from USB on old netbooks...old Pentiums...and a lot of old computer on work I have
<OldLubuntuUser> Ok
<OldLubuntuUser> are you developer? or ? admin of this chanel?
<melodie> no, just a user as yourself, OldLubuntuUser
<melodie> have a good night/ or whatever
<OldLubuntuUser> Ok:)
<OldLubuntuUser> Thank you very much ..good night
<OldLubuntuUser> Best regards from Poland Thx.
<OldLubuntuUser> And one more...LXQt is to huge and to much more angry for memory...for me. ..Kubuntu eat less memory that Lubuntu witch lxqt...for me its diversion and canibalism:)
<OldLubuntuUser> Lubuntu should be always system for older computer and for minimal system req
<OldLubuntuUser> 512mb ram or 700mb ram...should be still the basic of assumptions...or should be 2version minimal..witch small ram require and normal..
<OldLubuntuUser> lxqt change game rules for me for worse..
<OldLubuntuUser> In this "new"case...kubuntu will be less resourceful than Lubuntu...for me its not normal
<OldLubuntuUser> I dont want to change system to kubuntu
<OldLubuntuUser> if there will be no alternatives for lxde in new lubuntu I will must change system to xubuntu or kubuntu...but I dont want to
<OldLubuntuUser> Lububuntu in lxqte will lose the character of what he has been until now
<OldLubuntuUser> lubuntu witch lxte and witch higher memory requaire consumption...for me will be the end of the Lubuntu...philosophic and R.I.P
<OldLubuntuUser> Its my opinion as dayly lubuntu user since 7 years
<OldLubuntuUser> I also understan others opinion..but..my will not change.If not lubuntu...then...what??? Tiny core? Bohdi? Puppy? Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @OldLubuntuUser [<OldLubuntuUser> In this "new"case...kubuntu will be less resourceful than Lubun …], That's strange I've tested lubuntu and kubuntu 18.10 and lubuntu uses less resources
<OldLubuntuUser> I am tasting..from 2 weeks Lubuntu 18.10 and it takes more resources than Kubuntu and Xubuntu..On 1gigs Ram notebook Lubuntu 18.10 working but if you open Firefox..its crack
<OldLubuntuUser> additionally, Lxqt is quite different than lxde for regular users like me, this is not cool
<OldLubuntuUser> I would suggest that lxde be still available as a lighter alternative version
<OldLubuntuUser> a lot of existing users will leave for other systems
<lynorian> well that is part of why I have been writing so much documentation
<OldLubuntuUser> Luntu's philosophy was normal ubuntu in a very light form and it was a hit in this distribution
<OldLubuntuUser> new lxqt is a total change in the philosophy and application of lubuntu, I do not like it
<OldLubuntuUser> Or maybe should to do it to make lubuntu 18.04 LTS had not ending support like windows 10
<OldLubuntuUser> apologize for these divagation but I feel resentful and disappointed that I trace the coolest system in the world
<OldLubuntuUser> lynorian thank you for that are you a developer?
<OldLubuntuUser> could you send me mail to you?
<lynorian> the manual is mostly at manual.lubuntu.me but sadly I have not done enough for LXDE stuff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> From where did you downloaded the Ido?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Iso
<OldLubuntuUser> Ok I fully understan but what if someone else translates lxde to this new gtk...?
<OldLubuntuUser> I have download from:
<OldLubuntuUser> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04-alternate-i386.iso
<OldLubuntuUser> and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/lubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<OldLubuntuUser> I will record move witch this problem I think this will shows it the best
<OldLubuntuUser> but it takes me few days
<OldLubuntuUser> I love Lubuntu from years
<OldLubuntuUser> that's why I'm pouring out my regrets
<OldLubuntuUser> I hate windows 10
<OldLubuntuUser> also lubuntu has DNS leaks when TOR using..for example for protonmail
<OldLubuntuUser> many jurnalist use it for this like me
<OldLubuntuUser> sporadically of course
<OldLubuntuUser> Ok I have to leave chat..but I will record this problem and paste here to show this problem and that I am doing everything ok.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> With that small ram windows 10 will do nothing on your system
<OldLubuntuUser> I hate windows 10:)
<OldLubuntuUser> The last good windows was 7:)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In 18.10 try Falkon instead of firefox
<OldLubuntuUser> Windows 10 its not a system...Its user over system control not system control by useR:)
<OldLubuntuUser> For few years...Ms will be giving win 10 for free to have over control all users:)
<OldLubuntuUser> Linus must win witch Windows:)
<OldLubuntuUser> percent of linux usage is increasing
<lynorian> well I think the only reason we don't ship falkon by default is qtwebenginge one the dependenceis crashes more on nvidia graphics
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is very strange what you see in 18.10. What benchmark have shown is lubuntu<kubuntu<xubuntu in terms of ram consumptions
<OldLubuntuUser> Or so I am leaving chat..thank all for conversation and best Regards!!!!!!
<OldLubuntuUser> I see 18.10 ram high consumpion..according to crackin system..my netbook witch 1gigs ram..just..stops..and..slowing down after..firefox using witch 2 tabs over this but 17.10 or 18.04 lubuntu is working well witch 20tabs:)
<OldLubuntuUser> I think minmal good working lubuntu should be witch 1gigs ram..it should works properly..it should be..because Kubuntu is working good om my netbook witch 1 gigs ram...xubuntu also
<OldLubuntuUser> Lubuntu is cult system best of the best for me..should only have kaffeine for dvbt tv in default programs..because kaffeine has auto chanels scanning
<OldLubuntuUser> VLC also can recive dvbt tv but is not so intuite like kaffeine
<OldLubuntuUser> I always install kaffeine https://www.kde.org/applications/multimedia/kaffeine/
<OldLubuntuUser> its best program for dvbt tv in europe
<OldLubuntuUser> on windows there is no such a good program like kaffeine
<OldLubuntuUser> also echer could be also..or rufus
<lynorian> I am in United states of America I don't know about dvbt
<OldLubuntuUser> "disks" have errors witch mounting iso on pendrives like in my rapport
<OldLubuntuUser> I understand:) you have ATSC standard...kaffeine also runs it.
<OldLubuntuUser> Its good Kubuntu soft ..
<OldLubuntuUser> how many users? have lubuntu?
<OldLubuntuUser> I mean steel and occasional users?
<OldLubuntuUser> 20,000?
<lynorian> OldLubuntuUser: in some ways is hard to count without being somewhat like windows 10
<OldLubuntuUser> <lynorian> I think lubuntu should be preinstall on dell or other laptops sell witch no system to to propagate this system
<OldLubuntuUser> many governments could use security modified versions of ubuntu instead of windows
<OldLubuntuUser> in Poland gov use windows xp and 10 for me it's a mockery and a stupid joke
<OldLubuntuUser> linux is too little promoted and not known enough
<OldLubuntuUser> I have already persuaded many people to use lubuntu and they use it and are happy
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @OldLubuntuUser [<OldLubuntuUser> I have already persuaded many people to use lubuntu and they us …], I assume your system is 32bit. Giving that you should try to move to 18.04 versions and not 18.10
<user___> good mornning
<user___> I A NEW USER ON LUBUNTO
<user___> bit I hace a problem
<user___> thete is not WIFI , WiFi not apper
#lubuntu 2019-02-20
<wxl> chances are this will solve your problem:
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<user___> the WiFi is  generic Broadcom
<wxl> yuuup that will fix your problem
<user___> thanks forma all help
<user___> I want to read  that article
<user___> buenas noches
<user___> habrá forma de instalar controladora por teamviewer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> el canal español es otro
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://t.me/lubuntues
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o #lubuntu-es en freenode
<user___> IT POSSIBLE THAT SOME USER TAKE CONTROL THROUGH PC
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bah, right, I forgot it was an irc user
<user___> through TEAMVIEWER
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @user___ [<user___> IT POSSIBLE THAT SOME USER TAKE CONTROL THROUGH PC], vnc is what I've heard is use
<user___> con Lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've used remmina to connect to windows pcs with remote control
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or remote desktop?
<user___> windows not
<user___> con lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lubuntu to lubuntu, I've heard vnc
<user___> I NEED INSTALL Broadcom wireless
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's the protocol , there are plenty of programs for it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you tried this? ... sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<user___> Only i need download the file Broadcom
<user___> is it all?
<user___> Then the WiFi  appears?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mejor muevete al canal #lubuntu-es en freenode para hablar en español
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it might, worth trying. Better this in spanish in #lubuntu-es en freenode
<lubot> <bonacin91> mmm guys, WiFi doesn't work anymore. can I send you my lshw ?
<lubot> <bonacin91> 18.04 btw
<diogenes_> bonacin91, anymore? why is that?
<lubot> <bonacin91> im trying all my partitions. nothing... I think it's a hw problem
<diogenes_> what wifi has to do with partitions?
<leszek> maybe the hardware wifi lock is active? Do you have a hardware switch for turning off wifi maybe?
<lubot> <bonacin91> i mean all my OSs. ye it's on.
<diogenes_> bonacin91, so it doesn't work in other OSs right?
<lubot> <bonacin91> yep. now the card sees the available connections but can't connect
<lubot> <bonacin91> the only modifications I did I can think of are the hosts file and the DNS
<diogenes_> bonacin91, reboot the router
<lubot> <bonacin91> but it was working yesterday
<lubot> <bonacin91> mm OK even though my other machines are fine?
<lubot> <bonacin91> hold up
<diogenes_> yes even though other machines are fine
<lubot> <bonacin91> OK back.. still endless cycle
<diogenes_> have you rebooted the pc as well?
<lubot> <bonacin91> solved: I forgot I had a static ip
<lubot> <bonacin91> sorry 4 the trouble
<diogenes_> lol, write on a sticker and place it on your monitor :)
<lubot> <bonacin91> xD
<venik212> Does anyone understand why Ibus forgets the additional input methods I add as soon as I add them?
<venik212> Lubuntu 18.10 clean install
<venik212> There is NO LANGUAGE support in Lubuntu 18.10
<venik212> don't all try to help at once!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What do you mean with "No language support" I have it in spanish
<venik212> I tried to add Czech, and it looked as if it will keep it, but as soon as I close Ibus preferences, it reverts to nothing... ;-(
<venik212> Inn gnome there is Language Support in the menu, but not iin Lubuntu
<venik212>  at least not in the LXQt version (18.10)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did it at installation, let me check how to do after install
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you tried the manual?
<venik212> yes, of course-- no help.  They say to do what I actually did, which did not work on my machine (but did on another)
<venik212> this is clean install...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> menu -> preferences -> LXqt config -> regional settings
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have yu tried that ^
<venik212> that is for ONE SINGLE language, but I need two, and the ability to switch between the keyboard layouts, aka Input Mathods
<venik212> Methods
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There ian addon in the panel, have you tried that for changing keyboard layout?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (kindindicator is called)
<venik212> I did-- (Ibus preferences)-- it works on one machine but not on mine
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't used Ibus, I don't understand how it works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try that panel addon
<venik212> if you go to preferences from the panle icon, you get the Ibus preferences dialog thaat forgets the new added methods as soon as you close the dialog
<venik212> I came here after trying all of that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, It stays for me
<venik212> I think there is a bug in the system that trips my particular machine
<venik212> it did for mme, too, on another machine, similar to mine, but a different piece of hardware
<lubot> <HMollerCl> try to look which file is where the input method should be stored. maybe is own by root
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I had those problems before with some config files
<venik212> yes, I think that IS the issue...
<venik212> I got to go-- ttyl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @thyrth [It's a Pheonix BOIS   if that helps at all .], Phoenix BIOS are a headache. I couldn't get even a single linux distro booted on them.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Sorry for replying to such an old msg. But I would be really happy if I could get any linux distro booted on that old metal of mine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I boot from live usb, get to grub memu. Select 'try lubuntu without installing' and then the system gets stuck to a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Every distro other than windows gives me same thing on that pc.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I even once took out the hard disk, put it to another pc. Installed lubuntu and then put it back but no use can't boot. Only that black screen with blinking cursor.
<hp> hello
<hp> hi
<hp> Hello
<venik212> Loud-- it must be your BIOS settings.  Are you booting on legacy or UEFI?
<venik212> WHere does Lubuntu keep keyboard layout files?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> start looking in ~./config/lxqt and the broader it in ~./config
<lubot> <HMollerCl> search for files whos owner is root
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so you can chown and solve your problem
<venik212> nothing in .config/lxqt
<venik212> I am not sure what the files should look like--  .config/ibus/bus has a file with some weird letters in it, but I don't know what it does or whether it is relevant.
<venik212> I ran sudo ibus-setup , and  managed to have ibus keep the second layout, but as soon as I rebooted it was all back to Engliish only, and no additional "input method" was available
<venik212> it is INSANE to make something as trivial and useful as that so complicated
<venik212> when I run sudo ibus-setup I get a critical error:  (ibus-setup:3456): IBUS-WARNING **: 16:35:03.279: The owner of /home/udi/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<venik212> that is why I suspect that you fingered the problem
<venik212> The error is: GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 16:38:32.866: g_dbus_proxy_new: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<venik212> it is Chinese to mme
<venik212> so u think I should chown the ibus/bus folder?
<venik212> I tried it but it did nothing..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've never used more than one keyboard layout and language in my pc.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so I've never have to deal with that.
<venik212> thanks for trying.  I have done it without problems on another machine, and I can;'t see the difference.  I might go back to Gnome to get it done.. ;-(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you could ask in lxqt forum
<venik212> on a different topic-- do u know how to change the sound output using commands in a batch file?  I want to force the sound into the HDMI with a script
<venik212> Oh-- I did not know they had one.  I'll try lxqt
<venik212> very few sleepy people there... ;-(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @venik212 [<venik212> very few sleepy people there... ;-(], it depends on the day and the hour
<lubot> <HMollerCl> haven't that script for that, but an ubuntu script might work.
<venik212> there is something calle pactl and pacmd, which I wanted to try
<venik212> if you have an ubuntu script that might work
<venik212> my keyboard is terrible, so there are many typos-- I apologize
<praying_mantis> Afternoon!! Just installed Lubuntu 18.10...
<praying_mantis> prob tho, is that I'm having issues with the wireless (internal) and I've been seeing a lot of info on the web about it.
<praying_mantis> But, I'm so lost in the woods and need a bit of assistance if anyone can help. Thx.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> !b43
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is a broadcom?
<praying_mantis> Intel 3945 ab/g
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, I have no clue on that
<praying_mantis> np
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @praying_mantis [<praying_mantis> Intel 3945 ab/g], what is your problem? connection drop?
<praying_mantis> nah, can't get the software to 'enable' wireless
<praying_mantis> i downloaded iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode (firmware) from intel website, but when I try to install it's asking for an application to choose (to run / open it)??
#lubuntu 2019-02-21
<guiverc> praying_mantis, if you `file iwlwifi-..` you'll get more info on what is in the file, which I'd hope would provide a clue.  Next I'd hope intel website had some instructions
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @venik212 [<venik212> Loud-- it must be your BIOS settings.  Are you booting on legacy or U …], Tried everything, every possible setting. Mbr only. Doesn't have an option for uefi. I played with that system for around 2 months last summer and then finally gave up.
<lubot> Imus12 was added by: Imus12
<venik212> If anyone is interested-- I solved my problem with changing keyboard layouts in Lubuntu 18.10.  The problem seems to have been interference from Ibus and other input method changing apps.  When I purge my system of all of them (Ibus, Fcitx), the built-in facility (in keyboard/layouts) worked as advertised.
<venik212> to be fair-- there is a note in the keyboard layout dialog warning of a possible interference from Ibus etc.  I  missed it initially... ;-(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks for sharing venik212
<lubot> soenggam was added by: soenggam
<venik212> anyone knows how to keep the OnBoard virtual keyboard from reverting to its default size after I make it larger?  It stays the size I want for a few seconds, and then becomes small again and returns to the upper left corner.  Lubuntu 18.10 fresh install, LXQt
<lynorian> venik212:  I really don't know how it is doing that it stays the same size for me I wish I could but I don't know why it is doing that
<lynorian> Do you have auto show enabled?
<venik212> it USED to work on previous versions, before the LXQt change...  Are you using 18.10?
<lynorian> yes  it still does for me but we may not have gnome accessbility stuff for autohide to work
<venik212> I just tried it, but enabling autoshow did not solve it
<venik212> I feel that the LXQT was a step back in stability.. ;-(
<venik212> I had troubles with things that worked in the pas
<venik212> past
<venik212> Is there something you need to do to freeze the size at the size you want, or just let go of the corner?
<lynorian> I actually asked if you had autoshow enabled and wondered if disabling would solve it
<venik212> I tried both ways-- no dice
<venik212> how do you change the size on your computer?  I long press the cross key, and pull on the corner
<lynorian> I just pull on the corner with the mouse
<venik212> It also jumps back to its place in the uppt of thereer left corner if I move it ou
<venik212> out of there
<venik212> I guess I have to give up-- maybe go back to gnome..
<venik212> or LXDE, both of which seem more stable and bug free (relatively)
#lubuntu 2019-02-22
<c03fd5206c98> Hi
#lubuntu 2019-02-23
<JoelL> when is the new version of lubuntu coming out offically?
<wxl> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<JoelL> thanks
<cdoublejj> this is a test on lubuntu 18.04
<cdoublejj> can anyone read this?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, someone can read this.
<cdoublejj> thank you :)
<arran> Hello
<arran_> Hello
<venik212> In several applications the icons are almost invisible under Lubuntu 18.10 (lxqt, fresh install).  Is there any remedy?  I played with themes etc but got nowhere.
<venik212> examples iinclude audacious, synaptic, gparted and more
<venik212> I also tried the qt4 settings, but it did not help
<venik212> as usual, please don't all try to help at once..
<fredde> Hello
<fredde> Isnt chromium better than firefox for everything? In my opinion it would be best to replace firefox for the noobs to Lubuntu
<venik212> AFAIK there have been A LOT of problems with Chromium.  I had uniinstalled it a few years ago
<venik212> I think Firefox is one of the few browsers that conform to all the standards, so everything works on it
<venik212> (which is not true of  Chrome)
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, it is not better to replace firefox with a browser that receives updates only, when the maintainer is in the mood to do so.
<fredde> How do i make a script that says something in chat like every half an hour?
<venik212> My guess is that you'll have to use cron
<fredde> How do i make it enter the message though?
<mauro__> hola
<owen> Hello
<owen> this is cool
<fredde> why this spanm
<Hinde> Hello, I have a question. I installed the Ubuntu Mate desktop environement and I would like to use Lxde deskt environement in mate how do instal it whitout the whole chabang! Like apps etc.
<Hinde> I am not interested in Lubuntu or Lxqt.
<Hinde> I tried with desktop enviornnement but these seems install all the apps and messes up my Ubuntu Mate. Does anyone have an answer to this?
<lynorian> sudo apt install install lxde --no-install-recommends would probably be what you want
<lynorian> although even that will bring in the file manager calculator text editor and picture viewer I think
<lynorian> or you could openbox and lxpanel if you want
<Hinde> ok this is okey I meant more the other apps like email browsers terminals well etc. that seems to mess up my other desktop env.
<Hinde> what you mean by this? Because I know openbox come with Lxde but you mean just install openbox and lxpanel from synaptec for ex.?
<lynorian> you could and install lxde for its own session lxde is not monolithic
<Hinde> hi lynorian what do you mean exactly?
<Hinde> I come from windows so I am not familar with all the terms. This is all quite new for me.
<Hinde> Goodnight
#lubuntu 2019-02-24
<qwebirc30635> can anyone help me get an inspiron 7347 on wifi? No ethernet port, I have to install a driver by  USB drive
<lubot> UgLy^FaTmAnWaLkInG was added by: UgLy^FaTmAnWaLkInG
<venik212> When I use google-chrome or google-chrome-stable the UI font is TINY.  I found no way of enlarging it-- can anyone help?  Lubuntu 18.10 LXQt.
<Linuxuser> After updating my thinkpad, my two finger scroll does not work on resume :(, any help
<cdoublejj> i switched to lubuntu years agop because it was lighter. i heared they are killing off some legacey support
<cdoublejj> i'm going to guess pre core 2 duo type stuff
<cdoublejj> i also really switched over when ubuntu ditched gnome and the simple start/app menu and addedthe wierd dock thing
<cdoublejj> the only thing lubuntu or buntu based or any linux distro i'm guessing can't do now is
<cdoublejj> automatically discover and enable/use windows SMB shares on the network with simple click and go  usability
#lubuntu 2020-02-17
<CDSmith> hey folks … having an issue installing
<CDSmith> installer gets to "Installing bootloader" and freezes around 81%\
<CDSmith> after while goes thru and then errors out
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso?
<wxl> and check the installation media for efects?
<CDSmith> no sorry …. checking now
<CDSmith> 8b8b03366298e7489df6bc34760f89aa
<wxl> since i have no idea what version you're talking about that means little
<CDSmith> 19.10
<CDSmith> going to try 18.04
<wxl> that is good
<wxl> did you check the installation media?
<CDSmith> yeah... its good
<wxl> what's the error then?
<CDSmith> long error message … will try 18.04 and come back ….
<wxl> i wouldn't suggest 18.04
<CDSmith> I have since closed the message
<CDSmith> ???
<wxl> support ends relatively shortly and the transition to 20.04 will not be easy
<CDSmith> is there a better distro ?
<wxl> we don't support upgrades from 18.04 to anything and would suggest a fresh install
<wxl> there's a perfect option: 19.10
<CDSmith> can I upgrade from 18.04 to 19.10 ?
<CDSmith> nvm … read above
<wxl> the same way we'd suggest upgrading 18.04 to anything: a fresh install
<CDSmith> hmmm ….
<CDSmith> I am using Rufus to load the install to a bootable thumb drive
<wxl> i've not heard of this error you're talking about so something's not right, which i'm sure will become apparent with the actual error message
<wxl> oh man yeah i've seen things not work right with rufus
<wxl> how did you check the install media for defects?
<CDSmith> i'm not great with the technical side of this just yet....
<wxl> well when you boot it there's a "check disc for defects option"
<wxl> do that. you probably have a copy error (i.e. blame rufus)
<CDSmith> is there a better option to rufus ?
<wxl> i don't use windows, so can't tell you :/
<CDSmith> trying with different media creation tool
<CDSmith> Universal UBS installer
<wxl> make sure to do that "check disc for defects" thing
<CDSmith> on it now
<CDSmith> no errors found
<wxl> ok give it another shot
<CDSmith> filling up file systems
<wxl> ?
<CDSmith> part of the install
<CDSmith> 20%
<lubot> <tbs61> try balena etcher
<lubot> <tbs61> to create bootable usb
<lubot> <tbs61> and i dont have problem with installing lubuntu but i had smilar problem with kubuntu
<CDSmith> 81% currently …. this is where it stalls for a few minutes
<CDSmith> "Install bootloader"
<lubot> <tbs61> yeah, i understand u, i had smilar error with kubuntu and tried 3-4 times...
<lubot> <tbs61> well, u can try balena etcher before next trying if u want :)
<wxl> that's not the issue
<wxl> is it dead?
<lubot> <tbs61> what u mean by dead?
<wxl> i'm asking CDSmith
<CDSmith> its not "dead" but its not doing anything currently either
<CDSmith> doing the install.... eventually gives error message
<wxl> give it some time
<CDSmith> still at 81%
<CDSmith> 6 minutes now at 81%.....
<lubot> <tbs61> it s just there but u dont get error?
<CDSmith> no error yet
<lubot> <tbs61> ahh, u should wait :D maybe ur harddisk is slow
<CDSmith> 90% now
<CDSmith> error
<wxl> so what is the exact error?
<CDSmith> boost.Python error in job "packages".
<wxl> the whole error
<CDSmith> one sec
<CDSmith> tried to copy and paste and it didn't work ….
<CDSmith> have to go thru the process again
<wxl> you can always use pastebinit
<CDSmith> Boost.Python error in job "packages".
<CDSmith> Command 'apt-get --purge -q -y remove ^live-* calamares-settings-lubuntu calamares hunspell-en-us zram-config cifs-utils' returned non-zero exit status 100.
<CDSmith> Reading package lists... Building dependency tree... Reading state information... Package 'live-initramfs' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-config-sysvinit' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-build' is not installed, so not removed Package 'livecd-rootfs' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-boot' is not
<CDSmith> installed, so not removed Package 'live-boot-doc' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-boot-initramfs-tools' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-build-cgi' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-config' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-config-doc' is not installed, so not removed Package
<CDSmith> 'live-config-systemd' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-manual' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-manual-epub' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-manual-html' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-manual-odf' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-manual-pdf' is not installed, so not removed
<CDSmith> Package 'live-manual-txt' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-tools' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-wrapper' is not installed, so not removed Package 'live-wrapper-doc' is not installed, so not removed Package 'livemedia-utils' is not installed, so not removed Package 'lives' is not installed, so not removed Package
<guiverc> !pastebinit CDSmith
<guiverc> please use pastebinit CDSmith
<wxl> wth
<guiverc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<wxl> why on earth are they not installed?
<wxl> there should be a log at ~/.cache/calamares/session.log
<wxl> you can open a terminal and `pastebinit -i ~/.cache/calamares/session.log` and share the resulting uri here
<CDSmith> not sure where to see that log
<CDSmith> I am looking now
<wxl> just open a terminal and enter the command and it will do the rest
<CDSmith> permission denied
<wxl> uh
<lubot> <tbs61> root
<wxl> are you sure you typed it right?
<CDSmith> yeah … checked twice permission denied at root.... this is off the thumb drive remember
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> you pulled the usb and put it in somewhere else?
<CDSmith> I entered the command … no result yet
<CDSmith> no uri
<wxl> i literally just did this
<CDSmith> its working but its not going
<wxl> it takes a few seconds
<wxl> but no more than 10
<CDSmith> just gives me a blank space underneath the command I entered
<wxl> are you SURE you checked the disc for errors?
<CDSmith> got it
<CDSmith> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HNwJM5rytm/
<CDSmith> have to head to bed.... will be back at this tomorrow …. I will leave myself logged in here until then
<mykul_> hello all
<lubot> <tbs61> @mykul_ [<mykul_> hello all], hi
<lubot> Device Green was added by: Device Green
<lubot> Zhubad Islahudin😁 was added by: Zhubad Islahudin😁
<lubot> danielhs33 was added by: danielhs33
<trucker> i want to make a lubuntu boot disk with the pre-installed utility from lubuntu "boot disk make" but i can't see my dvd+rw disc that i haven put in my  machine
<guiverc> trucker, the lubuntu manual (https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.2/booting_the_image.html) has a link on burning a dvd from ubuntu, refer https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu#1-getting-started  (You didn't specify a version of Lubuntu, the manual page I gave was for latest 19.10)
<trucker> @guiverc, i have read the manuals and i have found the problem. the tool i use Startup Disk Creator can only make live usb stick and not live dvd's i will install Brasero and try that
<guiverc> :)
<trucker> the iso is now burning on the disc
<lubot> D3W4CH was added by: D3W4CH
<trucker> thanks guiverc, i have succes full burn the iso
<nmzm> hello everyone. Are there any limits on how large can be shell script?
<nmzm> Like 1000 lines maximum or something like that
<CDSmith> anyone have any ideas on this failed install ???? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HNwJM5rytm/
<CDSmith> does it matter if the install medium is NTFS or FAT32
<tomreyn> CDSmith: https://askubuntu.com/questions/765946/can-not-write-log-is-dev-pts-mounted-openpty-in-ubuntu-on-windows
<tomreyn> !WSL
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<CDSmith> replaced the HDD and it installed without issue.... thanks to those that assisted me with this
<wxl> so what was the problem?
<CDSmith> the HDD in the old PC
<CDSmith> once I change the HDD it worked like a charm
<lubot> <tbs61> ahh
<wxl> oh yeah i forgot to explain linux can't fix broken X''''D
<lubot> <tbs61> did u try uefi install?
<CDSmith> haha for sure
<CDSmith> yes I did … and the system still wouldn't install all the way... kept getting error
<CDSmith> think the drive was corrupt
<lubot> <tbs61> if its about drive, maybe u should have format ur drive to gpt first...
<CDSmith> possibly... either way the new drive has about 420 GB more space.... lol
<lubot> <tbs61> when i first try to install linux, that was the problem i couldnt understand and make me reinstall 20 times...
<CDSmith> currently updating the install
<lubot> <tbs61> glad to hear u could install really
<lubot> <tbs61> i also like lubuntu
<lubot> <tbs61> are you new at linux or?
<CDSmith> just had an old PC that really needed a lighter OS in it....
<CDSmith> new to Linux
<CDSmith> might turn into a new plex server here
<CDSmith> any suggestions ?
<lubot> <tbs61> there s one suggestion from me cuz it was helpfull, if u want set some apparance things to lubuntu first try its menu for that but also check pling app, u need to find lxqt in its menu for themes ofc
<lubot> <tbs61> ahh, there s another suggestion :D if u want format usb, install mintstick, i also like "ice" app for seperate browsers
<lubot> <tbs61> also if u want transparent panel u need to active "compton" from settings, i like it.
<lubot> <tbs61> that s all for now :D
<lubot> <tbs61> good night, sleep well guys
<CDSmith> how do I set a password for my nickname ?
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.15/users_and_groups.html
<kc2bez> CDSmith: or here on freenode?
<CDSmith> here … lol but thank you that was coming next
<kc2bez> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<CDSmith> and there we go... all passworded up and registered
<wxl> welcome to the big time
<CDSmith> hahaha for sure
<david__> hi
<wxl> hey
<david__> Lubuntu works Fine
<wxl> horray!
<david__> But I have had problems with Nvidia drivers and I wonder why Linux allows Nvidia I find if there is a 64 dpi 1360X768 resolution problem after a proprother driver installation. then after the Nvidia graphics driver installation everything is terribly small. Why Nvidia is not prohibited
<david__> Greetings David
<david__> opensorce graphics driver goes great
<wxl> david__: i agree with you but there's a bunch of folks that do not, especially given that with nvidia a lot of features are not revealed with the reverse engineered open source driver. for gamers or others making heavy use of their gpu, this becomes a concern.
<MasterKing> Hey!!! Can I install Lubuntu on a 8GB thumb drive?
<CDSmith> how do i get gnome working in lubuntu ??? I installed the extension for chrome
<CDSmith> and some misc. other commands in the terminal
<CDSmith> or how do i open it in my system ?
<wxl> so let me get this straight, you typed a bunch of random stuff and it's not working? XD
<kc2bez> Gnome extensions will only work in Gnome.
<CDSmith> ok ... take it easy on the new guy
<CDSmith> lol
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> it's always best to approach any problem from the perspective of what you're trying to accomplish
<CDSmith> lets say I am trying to install Dash-toDock
<wxl> yeah that's for gnome and so if you want that you get alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll of the bloated gnome desktop to go with it
<wxl> at that point, you might as well just use ubuntu
<CDSmith> its gives me a .ZIP file and I dont know what to do with it
<kc2bez> We don't have a dash so you can't dock it.
<CDSmith> see .... there we go....
<CDSmith> lol
<wxl> but
<CDSmith> I didnt know that .... baby steps here
<wxl> there are docks out there
<kc2bez> MasterKing: you might want to look at mkusb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/persistent
<MasterKing> I know how to install it; I want to know if it fits on a 8GB drive
<kc2bez> I think it should, you may be a bit tight on extra storage but the base system will fit.
<CDSmith> I was basically looking at a " just intalled lubuntu... here are 20 things you should do..."
<MasterKing> ok thanks; i'll give it a try then
<kc2bez> I might be the wrong person to ask :P CDSmith I don't really do much.
<CDSmith> no worries .... I guess I am looking for guidance on how to work with lubuntu at an entry level ... want it to function like a PC but obviously with a little more of a challenge
<kc2bez> CDSmith: if you are looking for a dock a few come to mind. Cairo, docky, plank, and latte dock all come to mind.
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/kdocker ?
<kc2bez> TIL ^
<CDSmith> i just dont know how to install them I guess.... I am a quick learner ...
<kc2bez> If they are in the repo you can find them and install them using muon or discover.
<kc2bez> Our manual has some on using them https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/4/Installing_Updating_and_Removing_Software.html
<david__> OK I know that you have to edit the script xsetup to get it to work, but I'm thinking of a new syncronization script or program that automatically fixes this problem. I know that it means a lot of work for Linux, but it would get around that Linux developers would try to do it Fix small bugs at KDE, XFCE, Lubuntu
<david__> the modified xsetup script has to look like this xrandr --64 dpi then the picture looks good again.
<david__> Otherwise, I really don't see anything under Linux. You get a lot more freedom than under Windows. I've been away from Windows for 2 years. I don't regret it.
<david__> Very good work
#lubuntu 2020-02-18
<lubot> . was added by: .
<lubot> <.> Hello, who can help with Csplit command?  … I have a huge file, and I need to break it into smaller ones by the entry "Rar!". … There are a lot of topics on Stackoverflow, but I drowned in reading them, I'm a newbie. Could someone write a ready command, please?I am not a Linux user, but I have Loubunta installed. I would reboot into it to s
<lubot> plit the file, but I need a valid command … plied many RAR archives into one file, 350 GB. It must be divided into separate, where "Rar!" - the beginning of a new file should be
<lubot> <.> Hello, who can help with Csplit command?  … I have a huge file, and I need to break it into smaller ones by the entry "Rar!". … There are a lot of topics on Stackoverflow, but I drowned in reading them, I'm a newbie. Could someone write a ready command, please?I am not a Linux user, but I have Loubuntu installed. …  I would reboot into it t
<lubot> o split the file, but I need a valid command. … Namely my trouble is: many RAR-archives are cobined into one file, 350 GB. It must be divided into separate ones, where "Rar!" - the beginning of each new file should be.
<joe498> how do i remove the network folder from the desktop? i move it to the trash bin and it keeps re-appearing on the desktop
<guiverc> joe498, https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.5/desktop.html?highlight=desktop%20icons  (see Advanced tab - there is a checkbox for Trash)  (you didn't specify a release so that's 19.10)
<joe498> guiverc: great...found it...thx
<lubot> <tbs61> @CDSmith [<CDSmith> i just dont know how to install them I guess.... I am a quick learner …], u should also know about the big differance between old and new lubuntu, only last lubuntu is new and uses lxqt, others are using lxde and old, if u watch a video for lxde it ll probably lead u wrong, lxqt uses xq apps like kde plasma desktop,
<lubot> lxde (old one) uses gtk apps like gnome and xfce and cinnamon, u can search about this at this telegram chat and internet if u want, i suggest u to do before installing apps if even 100mb ram s importand for you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 remember the sudo issue from the containers? Any updates on that?
<wxl> hm?
<The_LoudSpeaker> one sec. let me dig it up.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1857036
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1857036 in sudo (Ubuntu) "`sudo --login --user USERNAME` throws `setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE): Operation not permitted` error when run inside a container." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<The_LoudSpeaker> here you go.
<wxl> you know as much as i do. i've seen it, too, and just ignore it. also i wouldn't call that a lubuntu support issue.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah not lubuntu support issue. I just asked here coz teward is easily available here.
<wxl> he is elsewhere, too!
<lubot> <heysoundude> I don’t know if I should post this here or on reddit, but I’ve gone from running 19.10 on a thumb drive to installing on a brand spankin’ new SDD on the same machine in ~20 mins.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Next up, updating the install - terminal is best? … sudo apt update && upgrade, or apt-install or apt-get ???
<lubot> <heysoundude> *make that SSD
<lubot> <lynorian> There are many ways to upgrade but if you know terminal it will woork well
<lubot> <heysoundude> Is it apt or apt-get?
<lubot> <lynorian> either works still but apt is less characters and slightly different syntax
<lubot> <heysoundude> Ok.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Thanks
<lubot> <heysoundude> Yes, this is an improvement over 18.04.
#lubuntu 2020-02-19
<Eaon-Layla> tem br ai....
<Eaon-Layla> BR.....lol
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I have a specific software that often crashes entire OS. What would be a good place to start looking for what is happening? Debugging is not going to help as computer completely crashes.
<diogenes_> Mateusz Konieczny, what is that specific software doing?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> A computer game. I suspect that problem may be related to low hardware specs of my computer, but I suspect something fishy. Game runs without issues and then suddenly entire OS crashes and computer is powered down.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> On starting and loading last save I may continue, until next apparently random crash.
<diogenes_> Mateusz Konieczny, this would be usefulif you provide: inxi -F
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> System:    Host: grisznak Kernel: 5.3.0-29-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: LXQt 0.14.1 Distro: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine)  … Machine:   Type: Laptop System: LENOVO product: 20023 v: Lenovo G550 serial: <root required>  …            Mobo: LENOVO model: NITU1 v: REFERENCE serial: <root required> BIOS: LENOVO v: 18CN37WW(V2.10
<lubot> ) date: 09/18/2009  … Battery:   ID-1: BAT1 charge: 0% condition: 44.4/44.4 Wh (100%)  … CPU:       Topology: Dual Core model: Intel Core2 Duo T6600 bits: 64 type: MCP L2 cache: 2048 KiB  …            Speed: 2195 MHz min/max: 1200/2200 MHz Core speeds (MHz): 1: 2195 2: 2195  … Graphics:  Device-1: NVIDIA GT218M [GeForce G210M] driver: nvidia v: 340
<lubot> .108  …            Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.5 driver: nvidia unloaded: fbdev,modesetting,nouveau,vesa  …            resolution: 1920x1080~60Hz  …            OpenGL: renderer: GeForce G210M/PCIe/SSE2 v: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 340.108  … Audio:     Device-1: Intel 82801I HD Audio driver: snd_hda_intel  …            Device-2: NVIDIA High Definition Audio
<lubot>  driver: snd_hda_intel  …            Sound Server: ALSA v: k5.3.0-29-generic  … Network:   Device-1: Intel PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network driver: iwlwifi  …            IF: wlp4s0 state: up mac: 00:1e:65:f7:b7:52  …            Device-2: Broadcom and subsidiaries NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express driver: tg3  …            IF: enp7s0
<lubot> state: down mac: 00:26:22:d6:b6:ff  … Drives:    Local Storage: total: 238.47 GiB used: 189.63 GiB (79.5%)  …            ID-1: /dev/sda vendor: Crucial model: CT256MX100SSD1 size: 238.47 GiB  … Partition: ID-1: / size: 229.88 GiB used: 189.63 GiB (82.5%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda1  …            ID-2: swap-1 size: 3.91 GiB used: 0 KiB (0.0%) fs: swap d
<lubot> ev: /dev/sda2  … Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 68.0 C mobo: N/A gpu: nvidia temp: 85 C  …            Fan Speeds (RPM): N/A  … Info:      Processes: 206 Uptime: 2m Memory: 3.81 GiB used: 1.96 GiB (51.4%) Shell: bash inxi: 3.0.36
<lubot> <kc2bez> Mateusz Most of that ^ didn't come through on IRC. Please use a paste service like paste.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Whops, sorry
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MSS8tcHzmW/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Mateusz at a glance it looks like your GPU temperature is running high. Perhaps your system is shutting down from thermal protection.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> That would make sense
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Would explain several separate factors, including why it started to appear now
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> And why it happens randomly but more often in later phase of game
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> And wow, it is now at over 100 C
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Guess that it is time to clean fan again
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, that is too high.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Thanks for diagnsing what is happening!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Checking the fan operation is a good step. Linux is great but it can't fix hardware.
<nmzm> Hello everyone. Does Lubuntu 18.04 support game controllers out of the box? *thinking*
<wxl> more of a question for the kernel, i.e. does *buntu support game controllers
<nmzm> wxl: Well yeah, thanks. Found when used *ubuntu* in the google
<nmzm> Forgot to add this and was a little bit confused, why do I see results for manjaro, arch etc :D
<wxl> nmzm: just remember lubuntu is ubuntu
<nmzm> wxl: Yea, I always forgot this -_- But I really like it
<CDSmith> Hey gang, how do I enable auto login in 19.10 ?
<CDSmith> missed the tick in the setup
<CDSmith> I tried changing the sddm.conf file but it wont save
<genii> Make sure you edit the file with admin rights. From commandline the simple way is to use sudo nano /etc/init/sddm.conf
<CDSmith> will try now
<CDSmith> what do I change in there .... not what I was expecting
<kc2bez> CDSmith: This link should help you https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SDDM#Autologin
#lubuntu 2020-02-20
<gnubian> Are there any decent dark GTK themes for lubuntu?
<kc2bez> arc-dark ?
<gnubian> I tried that but it is only changing the borders. I don't know if the theme has to be modified for Openbox or for GTK
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @kc2bez [Checking the fan operation is a good step. Linux is great but it can't fix hardw …], And after basic dust cleaning stable temperature dropped by over 33 C, to 72. (105 was highest recorded but to crash hardware it was reaching even higher threshold)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Thanks again!
<eric> Ubuntu es lo mejor
<eric> Ubuntu is the best
<eric> Hello
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Hello? What kind of help you need?
<eric> how i install python 3.7?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> What is your Lubuntu version?
<eric> 19.04
<guiverc2> eric, lubuntu 19.04 (in fact all 19.04) is EOL - https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-04-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<lubot> <tbs61> @CDSmith [<CDSmith> Hey gang, how do I enable auto login in 19.10 ?], it s at settings
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> CDSmith: This link should help you https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php …], Arch wiki ftw!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Seems inappropriate in a (l)ubuntu channel. But arch wiki is really good and very helpful in every linux distro. Not just confined to arch.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Would someone here be so kind as to walk me through making Brave my default browser, please?
<lubot> <tbs61> @heysoundude [Would someone here be so kind as to walk me through making Brave my default brow …], im sorry but no, it s a known bug ...
<lubot> <heysoundude> The inability to change default applications?
<lubot> <tbs61> as i know default browser, idk about other defaults
<lubot> <heysoundude> 🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯
<lubot> <heysoundude> Hopefully they’ve got it solved for 20.04
<lubot> <tbs61> i also hope
<lubot> <tbs61> why do u use brave? dont misunderstand me, i just want to learn ur opinion as i see u also a linux user
<lubot> <heysoundude> It runs brilliantly under 19.10, as it did under 18.04.  … I use it as a backstop to the network adblocking I’m running on my router
<lubot> <heysoundude> Plus it has built-in webtorrent capability. And some other things I don’t use.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Like Tor integration
<lubot> <heysoundude> And IPFS
<lubot> <tbs61> @heysoundude [It runs brilliantly under 19.10, as it did under 18.04.  … I use it as a backstop …], do u mean u use it to filter ur all internet line with its adblocker from router?
<lubot> <heysoundude> I run adblocking on my router, yes; Brave catches what might sneak through that net.
<lubot> <heysoundude> ...to my desktop, mobile, tablet...
<lubot> <tbs61> i just know copy-paste to terminal and write some words if i can read them from screen, that s my level, can i do same as u do?
<lubot> <heysoundude> You’re looking for help with what, specifically?
<lubot> <heysoundude> Installing Brave on your desktop or laptop computer?
<lubot> <heysoundude> Or network-level adblocking?
<lubot> <tbs61> "I use it as a backstop to the network adblocking I’m running on my router" how do u do this?
<lubot> <heysoundude> Ah. Perhaps it’s best if we chat privately.
<lubot> <tbs61> there s offtopic for lubuntu
<lubot> <tbs61> do u know that groub?
<lubot> <tbs61> #lubuntu-offtopic
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’ve messaged you directly, as it not in any way related to lubuntu
<lubot> <tbs61> yes, thanks
<M_aD> It's better to remove lubuntu 20.04 from the download page since it's confusing for newbs. They start to believe 20.04 is released and upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 already and things go wrong. There's such a case on the Dutch Ubuntu forum.
<nmzm> Hello everyone :)
<diogenes_> hello
<lubot> <tbs61> @M_aD [<M_aD> It's better to remove lubuntu 20.04 from the download page since it's con …], they r warning so bad, i wouldnt even touch it if i was a new to linux
<nmzm> GRUB is installing on the HDD as I understand? If I have 2 HDD, one of them using LILO, another will use GRUB - is it a good idea?
<lubot> <tbs61> @nmzm [<nmzm> GRUB is installing on the HDD as I understand? If I have 2 HDD, one of th …], i guess using same drive is better for uefi, why not? it s just about 350mb already...
<lubot> <tbs61> grub is installing in uefi partition, right?
<lubot> <tbs61> im not sure even for that:D
<lubot> <wxl23> @nmzm [<nmzm> GRUB is installing on the HDD as I understand? If I have 2 HDD, one of th …], Not exactly like that https://superuser.com/questions/347281/multiple-boot-loaders
#lubuntu 2020-02-21
<sao> hey
<sao> anyone can see me?
<guiverc2> sao, Yes; if you have a Lubuntu support question, please ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient waiting for response, people will respond when they can)
<sao> ok,thank you.im a patsy.i just want to see what is IRC and test it.
<lubot> <tbs61> sao, you should also try telegram, with telegram u can add another linux groubs to see, nice way to follow what u want about this
<CamelRiderZ_> hey bois, how do i change my dns ??
<The_LoudSpeaker> CamelRiderZ_: You can specify a dns server address to use from your network settings.
<CamelRiderZ_> how
<CamelRiderZ_> i am trying via the network manager - edit connections - ipv4
<CamelRiderZ_> but it doesn't change
<The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc2: you ever faced ubuntu booting to black screen with blinking cursor after you set the integrated graphics as default using nvidia settings and reboot?
<guiverc2> The_LoudSpeaker, sorry can't help
<The_LoudSpeaker> CamelRiderZ_: it should be there under ipv4 settings.
 * guiverc2 as in I don't know anything useful
<The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc2: k. Thanks!
<CamelRiderZ_> additional dns server ? The_LoudSpeaker ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup. That's the one CamelRiderZ_
<CamelRiderZ_> yeah that's the problem
<CamelRiderZ_> my dns is the same even when i change it
<The_LoudSpeaker> What problem?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oh.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Can you send a screenshot here? Using imgur or similar service?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Screenshot of the settings screen.
<jerome_> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [@teward001 remember the sudo issue from the containers? Any updates on that?], nope, no changes on that bug.  (follow that bug for tracking)
<particularlight> hellooo
<particularlight> whats up guys?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @particularlight [<particularlight> hellooo], Namaste!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @particularlight [<particularlight> whats up guys?], Nothing. Just celebrating Shiv ratri. 🌿
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [nope, no changes on that bug.  (follow that bug for tracking)], K.
<particularlight> @lubot Sorry,what is "Shivratri"
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ow they left.
<Mee> .
<wxl> ,
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> •
<wxl> °
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `
<wxl> ´
<The_LoudSpeaker> '
<wxl> ❜
<lubot> <tbs61> guys, seems like u want more question from me:D
<wxl> like "why are you guys so weird?"
<lubot> <tbs61> no, like " do u guys know im thankfull for all ur helps?" :)
<wxl> happy to do it :)
<wxl> and thank YOU for sticking around and helping others. that means a lot.
<lubot> <tbs61> i couldnt give even %1 of what i took
<lubot> <tbs61> also telegram helps a lot with ur bot:D
<wxl> anything great than 0 is fantastic
<lubot> <tbs61> xD
#lubuntu 2020-02-22
<CamelRiderZ> hey
<CamelRiderZ> i am trying to set up ikev2 via this guide https://nordvpn.com/tutorials/linux/ikev2ipsec/
<tomreyn> maybe try wireguard instead, it should be easier: https://nordvpn.com/blog/nordlynx-protocol-wireguard/
<CamelRiderZ> i just have one issue with ikev2
<CamelRiderZ> when i open sudo nano /etc/ipsec.conf the second time
<CamelRiderZ>  i am supposed to see conn NordVPN
<CamelRiderZ>   keyexchange=ikev2
<CamelRiderZ>   dpdaction=clear
<CamelRiderZ>   dpddelay=300s
<CamelRiderZ>   eap_identity="USERNAME"
<guiverc> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<CamelRiderZ> i don't see this config when i open the ipsec
<CamelRiderZ> tomeryn when i use the nordvpn app via terminal i always get issues
<tomreyn> CamelRiderZ: i suggest you seek support with this software with the organization providing it to you.
<CamelRiderZ> it is just a step i am stuck at
<CamelRiderZ> thought someone here might be using nord or ike2v
<sweb> on rasperypi installation after apt update ... apt install lubuntu-desktop ... // unable to locate package
<sweb> ubuntu 18.04.4
<wxl> probably an internet issue. it's there https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lubuntu-desktop
<sweb> i use arm64
<sweb> seems be only availble for armhf
<wxl> huh i'll have to investigate that later.
<wxl> nope
<wxl> i mean they could. they should? :)
<wxl> t's a debian tool soooooooooo
<wxl> here it is mentioned in the manual https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debmake-doc/ch04.en.html
<wxl> i should point out that if you look at the control history in debian, you'll see the formatting was always the way it is in debian
<wxl> that was introduced in 0.14.0
<wxl> however, we went straight from 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to 0.14.0-0ubuntu1 as a new upstream release
<wxl> oops jeez wrong channel
<wxl> wow
 * wxl drinks more caffeine
<katsumi_> hi
<lubot> <tbs61> hi
<katsumi_> i'm running lubuntu eoan ermine 19.10 and i'm missing netselect-apt. :(
<wxl> so is the entire ubuntu archive aparently https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netselect-apt
<lubot> <tbs61> it says  no result
<wxl> looks like it's been gone a long time https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netselect/+bug/337377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337377 in Ubuntu "please restore netselect package: it's _not_ debian-specific" [Medium,Confirmed]
<katsumi_> :(
<lubot> <tbs61> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1858011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1858011 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Discover app bug, cant find some apps" [High,Triaged]
<lubot> <tbs61> is this mean bug fixed?
<wxl> no
<wxl> that may not actually be "the error"
<wxl> that whole thing is a real sticky thing i haven't been able to figure out yet
<wxl> if you want to be super useful, you can test it out and try the `appstreamcli refresh` thing and see if it works
<wxl> from what i remember it does not
<lubot> <tbs61> hmm, okay
<wxl> could you try and report on that bug (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406654) ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 406654 in discover "Pointless "Make sure that AppStream is properly set up on your system" message" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<lubot> <tbs61> @wxl [<wxl> could you try and report on that bug (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id …], im sorry to say but i dont have lubuntu at my system, i still like it, i did recommend it at yt video too
<lubot> <tbs61> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/Z2y7wxi.jpg
<wxl> this is why bugs don't get fixed :(
<lubot> <tbs61> well, it s easy to check it, i just need time to download updates after installing lubuntu vm
<lubot> <tbs61> btw did u notice i recommended lubuntu for both ssd and hdd and also for all ram capacities? :)
<wxl> nice
<lubot> <tbs61> there s only lubuntu like that, not anyother
<kenan> iyi akşamlar
<kenan> hi everyone
<lubot> <tbs61> iyi akşamlar
<lubot> <tbs61> ingilizce de cevap verebilirim
<lubot> <tbs61> biliyorsan ingilizce konuşalım
<tomreyn> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lubot> <tbs61> :D
<lubot> <tbs61> hmm
<lubot> <tbs61> #ubuntu-tr
<tomreyn> not on your client, just on irc
<lubot> <tbs61> ahh
<westwrlod> hello, I was wondering what the best way to rebind caps lock to control with lubuntu
<westwrlod> so far I have found setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps works, but websites recommend putting it in an autostart file under ~/.config that I cannot find
<westwrlod> also, I was wondering how to make the desktop open applications desktop specific (so I don't see the ones I opened on desktop 1 on desktop 3 for example)
#lubuntu 2020-02-23
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> "also, I was wondering how to make the desktop open applications desktop specific (so I don't see the ones I opened on desktop 1 on desktop 3 for example)" - the same for me!
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I found it!
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Right-click bottom panel on empty space, select "configure task manager", change "Show only windows from desktop" to "current"
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Now if anyone knows - where this config is saved? I want to automate this change for new installs./
<lubot> luna myarch was added by: luna myarch
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> What is limiting size of /tmp ?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I have single partition for everything ( / mount point) except swap and one for swap.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> `lsblk` appears to confirm this
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> But when I navigate with PsManFM-qt to /tmp it is showing that I have only 1.9 GB of free space.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I have 48.7 GB of free space on /
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> In combination with Unity Hub being stupid ( https://forum.unity.com/threads/there-is-not-enough-space-to-download-and-install-the-selected-items-bug.684841/ ) I am unable to install 2019.3 release of Unity.
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> 1) How can I check partitions? `lsblk` and KDE partition manager is not showing /tmp as being on a separate partition
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> 2) or is maybe /tmp using swap partition?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> 3) is there some other limit of /tmp folder size?
<wxl> @Mateusz (i can't really at you because you don't have a username, fyi) if you `mount | grep tmp` what does it report for the size key? also try `df -h | grep tmp`
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @wxl https://gist.github.com/matkoniecz/63f8c5b2eab417852410f79427c7a158 has `mount | grep tmp` output, not sure how to interpret it
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,noatime)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> has no specified size
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> df -h | grep tmp is showing something
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> tmpfs           2,0G  300K  2,0G   1% /tmp
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> what would fit 2GB limit shown by file browser
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> but I am unsure about its source
<wxl> meaning you're unsure what sets it?
<wxl> you might find this useful https://askubuntu.com/questions/199565/not-enough-space-on-tmp
<wxl> the remount with a different size seems like it would do the trick for you
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am especially confused by one thing - I though that you have 1 file system on 1 partition
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> And from what I see I have more than one file system on a single partition, with file systems acting as subpartitions (?)
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Including size limits and maybe other stuff that I though were acting at partition level
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Also mounting seemed to me to apply at partition level
<wxl> well a partition is a subdivision of physical hard drive space
<wxl> it's a physical measurement
<wxl> while a filesystem can mean a lot of different things
<wxl> including nothing!
<wxl> well, nothing physical at least
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> So what will `sudo umount /tmp` do?
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> It will unmount current /tmp and new one will appear, now not longer as separate filesystem?
<wxl> remove the virtual filesystem (of type tmpfs) related to /tmp
<wxl> which doesn't remove /tmp but removes the special-ness of it and then /tmp is nothing more than a set of actual files on your hard drive
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I am asking as RAM disk (solution 1) will not work - I have just 4GB and need over 20GB of space.
<wxl> just look at the remount solution; tl;dr you remount tmp with the size you l ike
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tmpfs
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> At least I know where part of hard drive capacity disappeared, it was taken by /tmp
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Thanks! `sudo mount -o remount,size=10G /tmp` worked
<wxl> np :)
<wxl> remember that won't be permanent
<wxl> i'm not sure that matters in this case
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Now I need to figure how much stupid Unity needs because it is not showing real needs and real capacity
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> nonpernament is preferable!
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> I want it just during install
<wxl> well that's a good question that i really don't know. i'd probably ask them although judging by that link you might not get good answers XD
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> And I have relatively small SSD so wasting 10-20GB is not OK
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> @wxl I will just experiment
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Binary search FTW
<wxl> heh yep
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> 10GB allowed installation to start. Thanks again for a help, I was really confused what is happening!
<wxl> np
<tweak> hi, just curious the file location for mouse cursor themes?
<tweak> nevermind, answered my own question
<yooki> !IRC
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<yooki> !IRC
